# Sons Of Night (Action Thread)



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Stalker’s vast brutal form pushed its way through the warp. Lights flaring on and off as it did saw. The ship had served the Night Lords since they had been formed by the Emperor four hundred years ago upon Terra. Orange and green Nebulas spun around the ship as if the ship was locked away in a snowball. Stories had long been told amongst Humans of how ships would enter the Warp and leave decades later, their crew missing but with no sign they had ever left. Deep within its vast bowels moved armoured giants, each one over eight foot tall they were the Sons Of Night, Warriors Of Darkness. The Night Lords. 

The ship twisted upon its side as its Navigators and Pilots prepared to leave the warp. The ships Gun decks became a bustle of activity as weapons slid forwards on giant tracks, sweating Legion Serfs being urged on my their Night Lord masters who crackled whips upon their backs. Giant shells were lowered upon large thick chains and placed into the breaches of their weapons and then pushed forwards by giant winches turned by the Serfs. One man fighter craft were pulled into their launch tunnels, their pilots sitting calmly in their large seats as Space Marine Stormbirds were loaded with Night Lords.

The Twelfth Grand Company prepare for war. The infamous command squad, known as the Night Eaters themselves were said to be landing amongst the first wave due to their command Stormbird the Nightgrim having being prepared almost two days earlier by Brother Captain Lorimar. The ship finally tore from the Warp, its weapons turned towards Yasiti VI and its primary moons one of which sported a vast Forge, another a Naval Base. The Stalker’s weapons sound, missiles billowing away leaving white plumes trailing behind them as the man cannons fire rocking the very ship under their almighty power.

Rebel ships began too cast away their moorings, many of their Captains screaming frantic orders over their ship to ship Vox systems. Several of the ships are damaged as their mooring systems fail to release and their Commanders order their engines to full power, tearing sections of hull away as they turned towards the new target. Legion Serfs once again to load their gigantic cannons as the first salvo begins too approach the enemy fleet with increasing momentum. 

The first rebel vessel is struck approximately seven minutes after the first salvo is launched, a vast Fighter Carrier being torn apart in giant orange plumes as missiles sent decks cascading apart their crews being pulled into the void. The rebel ships desperately tried to pull away from the few surviving missiles and the gigantic shells though only a few make it as their shields are killed, their decks crumpling inwards like crushed paper. 

Fighters were shot from their launch tunnels at hundreds of miles per hour, diving over each other as the charged like a pack of Wolves each one wanting to be the first too destroy a enemy ship. Stormbirds loaded with Space Marines glide out from behind the protective Void Shields, their hulls sizzling and burst off towards their respective targets behind them the few newer Thunderhawks bounding behind them. 

Lorimar stood in the centre of the hanger, his one hand placed upon one of the Nightgrim’ nose mounted cannon as three of his Veteran Squads- Damascus, Voralik and Laih prepared their weapons and took up friendly wagers between each other. There was a sudden silence as the Night Eaters descended from a platform high above, each one a terrifying image they were Lorimar’ closest allies within the entire Legion. Lorimar walked into the middle of the Squads and grinned saying “Brothers! We are too take the Rebel Forge Yards! Be warned the Mechanicus were present when Yasiti fell that means that there is most likely Machine God servants present!” his marines raised their weapons and roared “We have come for you!” and began to walk past each one placing a hand on their beloved Captains shoulder.

The Nightgrim was among the last of the transports to rocket from the Stalker as more salvos were launched from the immense ship, several deep gouges were now engraved into the hull fires twirling within. The Stormbird twisted and turned around wreckage, sparks from broken conduits illuminating the transports dark hull. The vast red coloured moon began to grow in size above it rolled three broken ships that had been caught in the second salvo each one being pulled apart slowly and almost painfully. 

The ship tore through the atmosphere, the Forges below burning and collapsing as stray missiles or gigantic slugs smacked into the immense towers, sending them toppling over as they did so. The Stormbird came in low over a mile wide Lava lake, in the distance a large platform with a gigantic golden pyramid upon it nestled. The Nightgrim came too a halt four metres above the ground, the members of Squad Damascus were out first their bolters shredding apart former Mechanicus servants and sending them sliding across the floors in smears of blood.

Brother Valis: You are the first out from the Night Eaters as you leap into the air your Jump Pack ignites and sends you flying towards a wrecked Tank and four Servitors who have now angled their Heavy Bolters upwards at you. Rounds zip through the air around you as you smack into the metal ground, your Lightning Claws flash too life as you cut through the grey coloured skin of the first enemy unit you find with a grim smile. Kill them.

Brother Arlis: You land directly under the Stormbird along with the members of Squad Damascus and draw your Bolt Pistol shouting “First blood to Arlis!” and staring into the dark eyed Damascus who chuckles and levels his Bolter and fires of three rounds into a group of fleeing Adepts, tearing apart their fragile bodies he shouts “I don’t think so Arlis!” as you bound forwards, drawing you Power Sword you come up along side Valis and began to fire into the four legged gun Servitors clanking towards you.

Chaplain Valanoth: Valanoth stands in the dark confines of the Stormbird for several moments, only his Skull Helms red eyes making his visible as he spots a large crab like creature opening fire on Squad Laih, cutting one Marine down in a jet of blood and armour plating. The monstrosity clambers up onto a building, lifting two of its clawed arms into the air it lets out a mighty bellow and snarls “Death To The Traitors!” and stares into you eyes. Leaping forwards and jumping onto the roof you level your Thunder Hammer and spit “You are the only traitor!” and bound forwards with a mighty battle cry.

Brother Acrias: You Standard, the image of a Night Lord standing atop a mound of dead Orks fluttering in the Terraformed winds. As you jump from the Stormbird a hard round smacks into your shoulder, sending you flipping over onto you Jump Pack you groan in pain and quickly regain your footing, lifting the Standard high into the air you walk calmly towards him and smash the tip of the Standard trough the mans skull as a squad of Adepts swamp over you.

Librarian Cian: Calmly gliding from the Stormbird you stare at the battle below your powers keeping you in the air. You see Valanoth facing off against a gigantic creature and turn towards it, lightning crackling along the tips of your left hand as your eyes turn blue. A single line of energy leaves your body and smacks into the creatures side, burning flesh it stumbles slightly as the Chaplain lands next too it and begins too fight with the monstrosity. Cian turns back towards the Pyramid and watches as a robed man robes with a elongated head and carrying a metallic staff slowly walks down them and snarls “Psyker!” before flying forwards in a attempt to kill it. 

Brother Vesica: You are taking cover behind a building as seven Gun Servitors converge on your position, one of them suddenly rounds the corner and clamps a giant claw around your waist, it lifts you into the air and smashes you into a wall before throwing you across the ground into a pile of crates, it scampers towards you and levels its Bolter as it does so you ignite your Jump Pack and spin into the air, shredding it with a cruel laugh as Brother Fenix charges to your aid.

Brother Fenix: After seeing Vesica in trouble you turn away from the pair of Adepts you were busy slaughtering and charge forwards, a blade protruding from your Jump Pack you fire your bolt pistol and take the head off the first of the Servitors as two others turn towards you and charge, rounds flying around you as you draw your Power Sword and shoulder barge the first of them that you come too with a crack of enemy bones.

Sergeant Nero and Honoured Brother Grayson: Accompanying Honoured Brother Grayson you find a ladder leading down onto a series of gangways extended above the Lava and smile realising that you will be able to use these too get behind the enemy forces, you try the Vox system too try and contact Lorimar but only get a wave of static that almost burns into your ears. You both decide too continue on as the Lava bubbles below, the smell of Sulphur causing you both to place yours helms on. Suddenly the gangway you are upon shakes violently and sends you both to the ground. Slowly pulling yourselves to your feet and turn around to find yourselves face to face with a pale skinned monster that is easily the same height as you. Its skin is a dark grey, pipes extend from its back and are billowing out smoke its mouth a mangle of metallic fangs the creature roars and lifts its left arm which is now a piece of jagged metal and points before leaping forwards and slashing.

Apothecary Raefan: You smash your fist into the ground in a rage as one of the injured Night Lords suddenly drops his head back and stops breathing, you close his eyelids gently before standing to your feet and roar, scooping up the fallen brethren Bolter you open fire, explosive rounds pulling apart bodies in sprays of blood and gore as you walk forwards, Sergeant Voralik joins you at your side and levels his Bolt Pistol and begins to fire as you run towards the Pyramid, but before the two can get there twenty Adepts carrying strange weapons that seemed to shoot spikes step in your way and prepare too die.

Brother Elexa: You see Valanoth in trouble against the giant of a monster as it roars and leave your old friend, Lorimar alone with two Veterans from Squad Damascus to aid your embattled brother. You land with a crack of metal and send dust into the air and level your Flamer, letting out a gouge of flames it burns on of the creatures legs as it scuttles around to face you both, you fire the Flamer again and this time burn its exposed head much too its dismay but fail to stop it. You know what too do.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Veteran Sergeant Valis climbed into the stormbird, following the brother captain. He looked at the brother captain in the stormbird. "Another world to bring back to the fold eh brother captain. We shall do this in the name of the Immortal Emperor." He looked at his brothers. "BROTHERS LETS END THEIR FILTHY LIVES." He roared before doning his helmet. This should put fear into their hearts he thought.

Valis snarled as he leapt from the back of the stormbird. Four servitors opened fire on him as he jumped he twisted and used his jump pack to avoid the fire. He fired his bolter from within the lightning claw making one reel back. He landed and blocked a blow from one heavy bolter before decapitating it. He ducked as one fired round after round into his armour. He leapt forward activating his jump pack and knocking it over with the force of a hammerblow. He stabbed his lightning claw through the servitor firing his bolter at the same time. The servitor exploded. He smiled as it exploded.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

> Sergeant Nero and Honoured Brother Grayson: Accompanying Honoured Brother Grayson you find a ladder leading down onto a series of gangways extended above the Lava and smile realising that you will be able to use these too get behind the enemy forces, you try the Vox system too try and contact Lorimar but only get a wave of static that almost burns into your ears. You both decide too continue on as the Lava bubbles below, the smell of Sulphur causing you both to place yours helms on. Suddenly the gangway you are upon shakes violently and sends you both to the ground. Slowly pulling yourselves to your feet and turn around to find yourselves face to face with a pale skinned monster that is easily the same height as you. Its skin is a dark grey, pipes extend from its back and are billowing out smoke its mouth a mangle of metallic fangs the creature roars and lifts its left arm which is now a piece of jagged metal and points before leaping forwards and slashing.


Honoured Brother Grayson quickly raised his storm shield, thumbing the activation rune. The _Thunder's Wrath_ came to life, its eyes flaring with lightning as it met with the mangled steel club. The shockwave lashed out, sending sparks around his body, as he positioned himself in front of Brother Nero. Grayson howled through his modified vox-grille, the sound of his amplified rage almost deafening.

Within his deathshroud, Grayson grinded his teeth, the strength of this monster surprising him. Grayson shifted his arm, and watched the bar dig itself into the ground, while his hand twirled _Lightning's Tongue_ in a circle. His thumb caressed the activation rune of his blade, as he brought it down with his full strength into the forearm of the creature. He laughed as it howled in pain, his voice amplifiers making it sound like the baying of some monster equal to that of their adversary. He tightened his grip on the handle of his blade, the outer edges of his blade releasing, betraying the fact that his Relic Blade was edged with a chain-blade as well, and sawed through the bone of the monster, and finally clean through. Grayson shifted on his foot, and used the teeth of his shield to gash through the creatures chest, before returning to a defensive position. He lowered his head to Brother Nero, knowing that this beast still had more weapons at its disposal.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Chaplain Valanoth: Valanoth stands in the dark confines of the Stormbird for several moments, only his Skull Helms red eyes making his visible as he spots a large crab like creature opening fire on Squad Laih, cutting one Marine down in a jet of blood and armour plating. The monstrosity clambers up onto a building, lifting two of its clawed arms into the air it lets out a mighty bellow and snarls “Death To The Traitors!” and stares into you eyes. Leaping forwards and jumping onto the roof you level your Thunder Hammer and spit “You are the only traitor!” and bound forwards with a mighty battle cry.
> 
> Librarian Cian: Calmly gliding from the Stormbird you stare at the battle below your powers keeping you in the air. You see Valanoth facing off against a gigantic creature and turn towards it, lightning crackling along the tips of your left hand as your eyes turn blue. A single line of energy leaves your body and smacks into the creatures side, burning flesh it stumbles slightly as the Chaplain lands next too it and begins too fight with the monstrosity.
> 
> Brother Elexa: You see Valanoth in trouble against the giant of a monster as it roars and leave your old friend, Lorimar alone with two Veterans from Squad Damascus to aid your embattled brother. You land with a crack of metal and send dust into the air and level your Flamer, letting out a gouge of flames it burns on of the creatures legs as it scuttles around to face you both, you fire the Flamer again and this time burn its exposed head much too its dismay but fail to stop it. You know what too do.


Valinoth backed away from the creature and allowed his helmet to readjust to the normal light levels, after the illumination spike from the searing light of the flamer had pierced his vision and sent the creature reeling.

"My brother! It is good to see you!" Valanoth shouted above the din of battle to Elexa. 

Valanoth swung his Thunder Hammer in a mighty arc, his weapon swinging towards the disoriented monster, a mighty roar erupting from his amplifiers, drowning out the battle around him. The top of the hammer came to a stop across the side of the creature's head with a sickening "thud", and the creature was instantly rewarded with a blinding blue flash of energy and a thunderous _Crack!_ as the Hammer's field activated and the blast rung clear. Valinoth felt the heels of his armor dent into the ground beneath him as the shockwave washed over him. The hammer only continued its path once the creature's head whipped to the side long enough to allow the heavy weapon to finish its arc, revealing a gouged, smoldering hole where it had struck.

"This is the reward for heresy! An unsung, meaningless death! We are the Emperor's Arm, his blade; And we will crush all who denounce his holy name beneath our heels! You are not even a speck in his eye; Your pitiful cries for mercy will go unheard as your bones break and your tainted souls depart, a final, bitter end to your blasphemous treachery!" Valinoth's words rang out over the battlefield, his powerful amplifiers proclaiming to all the glory of his Emperor and his Brethren, the burning zeal and solid faith seeping into his Brothers.

Valanoth turned his attention to the stunned but recovering creature, and readied himself, growling to Elexa, "Beware, my stalwart Brother. This vile abomination likely has greater strength than we have yet witnessed. But no enemy of the God-Emperor of Man shall stay us this day!"


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

> Brother Fenix: After seeing Vesica in trouble you turn away from the pair of Adepts you were busy slaughtering and charge forwards, a blade protruding from your Jump Pack you fire your bolt pistol and take the head off the first of the Servitors as two others turn towards you and charge, rounds flying around you as you draw your Power Sword and shoulder barge the first of them that you come too with a crack of enemy bones.


Smashing through the first servitor in his path, Brother Fenix hurls himself into the melee. Swinging his power sword he slices off a servitor's arm then bisects it at the waist. A heavy bolter round whips past his face causing him to spin round to face the gun servitor. As a stream of heavy bolter shots are fired at him, he takes to the air with his jump pack, coming down directly in front of the servitor and decapitating it with a single blow, before whirling round and pumping several bolter shells into a nearby servitor ripping it apart. Grinning, Brother Fenix leaps forward to his next target.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

> Brother Vesica: You are taking cover behind a building as seven Gun Servitors converge on your position, one of them suddenly rounds the corner and clamps a giant claw around your waist, it lifts you into the air and smashes you into a wall before throwing you across the ground into a pile of crates, it scampers towards you and levels its Bolter as it does so you ignite your Jump Pack and spin into the air, shredding it with a cruel laugh as Brother Fenix charges to your aid.
> 
> Brother Fenix: After seeing Vesica in trouble you turn away from the pair of Adepts you were busy slaughtering and charge forwards, a blade protruding from your Jump Pack you fire your bolt pistol and take the head off the first of the Servitors as two others turn towards you and charge, rounds flying around you as you draw your Power Sword and shoulder barge the first of them that you come too with a crack of enemy bones.


"Thanks Brother." Vesica said to Brother Fenix, out of breath. "I can't take all these guys on, I would've probably died without you. "Now, lets slaughter some traitors!"
Vesica flew towards a servitor and with his lightning claws, _Malum Terminatio_, ready to strike. Lightining jumped claw to claw. _'Here we go'_ Thought Vesica to himself. Impact. And he didn't even hit the floor.The lightning claws made light work of the servitor, slicing through his flesh like a power sword through Ork armour.
Vesica grinned and licked his lips with his long, slender tongue. He put his foot on the now dead Servitor, who was still standing up, and pushed his leg out, took the lightning claw out of the Servitor and flew towards the next Servitor, all in one fluid movement. The first sparks of the battle had appeared.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Brother Acrias: You Standard, the image of a Night Lord standing atop a mound of dead Orks fluttering in the Terraformed winds. As you jump from the Stormbird a hard round smacks into your shoulder, sending you flipping over onto you Jump Pack you groan in pain and quickly regain your footing, lifting the Standard high into the air you walk calmly towards him and smash the tip of the Standard trough the mans skull as a squad of Adepts swamp over you.


as the adepts clamber over each other, acrias luaghs whilst drawing his bolt pistol, shooting the first one to reach him with it scraming im pain, acrias ends its life with a kick. the rest still trying to reach him over each other, he turns and smashes the banner into the heads of the adepts, smiling as it heppens.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

dark angel said:


> Apothecary Raefan: You smash your fist into the ground in a rage as one of the injured Night Lords suddenly drops his head back and stops breathing, you close his eyelids gently before standing to your feet and roar, scooping up the fallen brethren Bolter you open fire, explosive rounds pulling apart bodies in sprays of blood and gore as you walk forwards, Sergeant Voralik joins you at your side and levels his Bolt Pistol and begins to fire as you run towards the Pyramid, but before the two can get there twenty Adepts carrying strange weapons that seemed to shoot spikes step in your way and prepare too die.


He empties the remaining shells of the bolter into the squad before tossing it aside, watching as his foes dissolve into a red mist.He charges ripping two knives free of their sheaths. As he charges he bellows "Suffer not the heretic!" as his arms become white blurs as he slashes throats andlimbs. But suddenly his knife rebounds with a clang. Now off balance he is knock to the ground by a thing more machine than man. it raises its bayonetted rifle above it's head in order to deliver the killing blow...


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Trevor Drake said:


> Honoured Brother Grayson quickly raised his storm shield, thumbing the activation rune. The _Thunder's Wrath_ came to life, its eyes flaring with lightning as it met with the mangled steel club. The shockwave lashed out, sending sparks around his body, as he positioned himself in front of Brother Nero. Grayson howled through his modified vox-grille, the sound of his amplified rage almost deafening.
> 
> Within his deathshroud, Grayson grinded his teeth, the strength of this monster surprising him. Grayson shifted his arm, and watched the bar dig itself into the ground, while his hand twirled _Lightning's Tongue_ in a circle. His thumb caressed the activation rune of his blade, as he brought it down with his full strength into the forearm of the creature. He laughed as it howled in pain, his voice amplifiers making it sound like the baying of some monster equal to that of their adversary. He tightened his grip on the handle of his blade, the outer edges of his blade releasing, betraying the fact that his Relic Blade was edged with a chain-blade as well, and sawed through the bone of the monster, and finally clean through. Grayson shifted on his foot, and used the teeth of his shield to gash through the creatures chest, before returning to a defensive position. He lowered his head to Brother Nero, knowing that this beast still had more weapons at its disposal.


Sergeant Nero lunged forward as the one armed beast viciousley lashed out at him taking deadly swipes at him with his remaning arm, Nero ducked under the blow and quickly spun on his heel and flung his power axe mortisarch up slicing the creatures wrist open, its black blood pouring from its wrist and spraying Sergeant Nero, but this only enraged the creature further, badly bleeding from its severed arm and wrist still the beast fought on. Nero avoided the beasts attacks and let out a laugh over his vox caster at the creatures frustration, the creature started too slow due too its severe blood loss and Nero sought the oppertunity he picked up a metal pole from the ground and pounced forward and impaled the pole through the creatures foot nailing it too the ground. The creature through its head back and let out blood curling howl of pain, Nero jump forward and with one almighty swing of mortisarch cleanely sliced the beast stomach wide open, blood and intestines spilled out of the beasts gut and blood began to trickle from its mouth, Sergeant Nero turned his back on the creature and began too walk towards his battle brother, finish him Grayson.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> Sergeant Nero lunged forward as the one armed beast viciousley lashed out at him taking deadly swipes at him with his remaning arm, Nero ducked under the blow and quickly spun on his heel and flung his power axe mortisarch up slicing the creatures wrist open, its black blood pouring from its wrist and spraying Sergeant Nero, but this only enraged the creature further, badly bleeding from its severed arm and wrist still the beast fought on. Nero avoided the beasts attacks and let out a laugh over his vox caster at the creatures frustration, the creature started too slow due too its severe blood loss and Nero sought the oppertunity he picked up a metal pole from the ground and pounced forward and impaled the pole through the creatures foot nailing it too the ground. The creature through its head back and let out blood curling howl of pain, Nero jump forward and with one almighty swing of mortisarch cleanely sliced the beast stomach wide open, blood and intestines spilled out of the beasts gut and blood began to trickle from its mouth, Sergeant Nero turned his back on the creature and began too walk towards his battle brother, finish him Grayson.


Grayson nodded his head, and proceeded to the beast-machine. The black, oil-like blood covered its immense frame, its right hand hanging on by just a few slivers of flesh left from the kiss of Brother Nero's axe. The beast howled savagely, coughing oil and blood from its maw. It tried to lift its left foot, but found it pinned by its own weapon. Grayson watched as it suffered, and caught sight of the boiling lava down below their gantry, and suddenly the muse had struck him. 

He released his _Thunder's Wrath_ from his arm, and clasped it to his back power unit, taking _Lightning's Tongue_ in both hands. He grasped the handle tightly, engaging the chain drive, and burried it into the gantry, slicing through it. He could feel the gantry begin to give way, as he primed the jets of his jump pack with a mental command. The beast howled, knowing what was about to happen, but powerless to stop it, as Grayson's blade sawed through.

Grayson quickly turned, and took Brother Nero into his arms, carrying them to the end of the gantry, as the supports and beast-machine drifted into the lava, melting to its final death. They touched down at the exit, and Grayson turned to see the daemon let out its final death-moan, and smiled. For the first time in nearly two years, he spoke, his voice raspy and deep.

"For the Emperor!"


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Whispers in the dark. Flitting fragments of light in the swirling maelstrom. Cold and cruel, soft and sultry. Hundreds of voices, thousands, millions. He heard them all. 
Each one shone like a jewel in his mind. Hopes, dreams, ambitions..... 

Lies, Treachery, Betrayal.

Librarian Zephyrus Cian slowly opened his eyes as the Stormbird roared through the polluted atmosphere of Forge World. All around him sat his brothers, buckled into their harnesses and each going through his own personal preparations for the coming battle; their minds focused, hard edged as the blades they carried. To his eyes each was haloed in deep blood red auras that pulsed slowly in rhythm to their heartbeats. Zephyrus blinked and the auras faded as he focused his eyes back into reality. They were all ready...

_We shouldn't be here. _He kept the thought carefully hidden, but it echoed in his mind none the less. _We should be out, winning worlds in the Crusade, not playing shepherd to a wayward flock. This is not what we were made for. _

It was something not spoken about in the glories of the Crusade. One expected worlds that had been lost in the Dark Night and tainted by xenos to be put under blade to save them from their follies; it was only done for their own good. Humanity should have greeted them with open arms, were they not there to unite those lost worlds into the destiny of mankind? Yet, here they were. Here he was. Breathing the air of an imperial world that had done the unthinkable; renounced the Emperor and turned their backs on their brothers. He would make them pay dearly for their folly. 

The Stormbird banked then flattened out as a small red rune by the ramp flashed to green and the metal plates fell open as the pilot brought the mighty craft to a hover. Squad Damascus was first out, bolters roaring even as they dropped from the craft on wings of flame.

Zephyrus paused at the threshold, gripping his force staff tightly in his right gauntlet, as his brothers dropped from the hatch into the swirling heat and pollution bellow. He pushed away and, at a thought the bulky jump pack on his back roared to life. He angled the jets to keep him aloft even as his brothers dove into combat. There was something out there; buzzing like flies at the edge of his mind. His eyes darted around the battle unfolding beneath him, searching. 

A crab-like creation, more machine than man, roared at Chaplain Valanoth. Zephyrus grabbed the anger that laced his thoughts and forced it into reality, the aegis circuitry in his armour singing in his mind as the power flowed through it. A blinding bolt of pure energy leapt the gap between his outstretched fingers and the monstrosity, impacting with a thunderous clap and rocking the beast back on its mecharacnid legs. A wholly feral smile graced his lips for a heartbeat as the creature cried out in pain, but vanished when another presence swept across the battle field. A man, in the red robes of the Mechanicus, slowly made his way from the golden steps of the pyramid and even across the distance that lay between them their eyes met. Like acknowledge like and, at his unspoken command, the jets of his pack shifted and Zephyrus roared on wings of flame to meet the aberrant psyker.

The gap between them closed in an instance, Zephyrus landed at a run, staff held before him and wreathed in crawling cobalt energies. His bulky jump pack fell away at his command, leaving him free of its encumbering weight. The rogue psyker whipped his metal-shod staff around with inhuman speed to meet his charge and they collided like titans, blue arches of energy mingled with unholy black-edged red flames. For a moment he was face to face with the man, if what glared back at him from behind those wild eyes could be considered human anymore that is. The creature laughed, high pitched and mechanical, before wrenching his staff under Zephyrus's guard and rocking him back on his heels as a ball of black flames erupted against his chest. Zephyrus's armour protected him from the worst of the foul energies, but the blow still hammered him back. 

The psyker's lips drew back to expose metallic fangs surrounding a snakelike tongue that hissed and spewed forth a string of binary. Zephyrus was sure it was a curse of some sort; he ignored it and brought his staff around in an arch of energy. The psyker fell back, just barely avoiding the sweeping razor edges of the wings that topped his staff, and vaulted into the air. It twisted up and over his head, robes billowing, to land at his back. Zephyrus spun just in time to deflect the bolt of roaring flame, sending it off and into the enemy legions bellow.

He and the psyker fought, staffs spinning and energies arching between them. Even as he fought with his body, Zephyrus reached out with his mind to probe the thoughts of the aberrant. Its thoughts were cold and metallic, they burned his mental hand but he ignored the pain and sifted through them... searching. Looking. _There!_ He felt a smile cross his features as he found what he sought buried in the thing's mind. Every living thing feared something at some primal level, and Zephyrus gripped the fragment of thought hard in his mental fingers. The death it feared most.

With a roar he brought his staff around before him, knocking aside the metal wand of the psyker and leaned inside its guard to grip the aberrant by the neck and lift him off his feet. The metal snake that was its tongue slithered along his wrist, trying to find a weak point in his armour. He ignored it and reached. For a brief moment, he saw fear wash over the thing's features as Zephyrus ripped every mote of energy in its vile being out of its body with a savage twist of his mind. The life force surged down his arm and into his body in a wave of searing pain. Bolts of energy arched to every surface nearby, vapourizing any biological matter they touched. He tasted blood in his mouth. The thing screamed as it died, a long pure tone that echoed on both sides of reality.

After a moment that felt like an eternity to him, Zephyrus dropped the shriveled remains of the psyker to the metal grating and sank to a knee, panting.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Elexa felt pride to be b sitting in the stormbird beside his Captain. Lorimar had been his friend and even his protector in his career in the night lords. Their craft dived and he prepared to activate his jump pack brushing the dragons head with his elbow. He clasped his hand tightly around his hand flamer and jump back as the craft banked and they jumped one by one. 

Elexa dropped vertically towards the smoking ruins below and he activated his jump pack causing his descent to slow till he hovered beside his captain who pointed at a giant creature assaulting the squad and he nodded muttering

"Target acquired" through the vox.

Elexa dived plummeting through the air and he was almost struck by a bolt of energy that exploded upon the creatures side. It skuttled dazedly and as the smoke cleared Elexa saw the mangled flesh of its side and leg. He felt the trigger of Kelzaand he aimed it so that a tongue of flame exploded upon the wrecked leg as the dragons roars joined the battle.

Elexa landed heavily sytaggering slightly as metal gave way upon impact and he saw the creature skuttling and prepared Kelza once more. Its eyes locked with his and the flamer roared once more as it bathed the creatures head in tongues of fearful flame. He saw the chaplains hammer swing and the creature ducked away at the wild arcing blow. 

He heard the chaplains battle cry yet he laughed at his words

"Sir. The dragon killed by Curze himself was the greatest foe I have ever faced and this foul machination would cower before it. Yet I did not cower and i will not bow to this."

His eyes glinted on the chaplains hammer and he honeyed his words

"Chaplain your weapons are mighty yet this foe is cunning and thus your sturdy hammer blow will be to no avail whilst it can still move. Thus I beg you to follow my lead for I have fought stronger foes and together we can best this foul creature. Drive him to my left and Vax and Kelza will make short work of his remaining limbs. Once he is immobile you must strike the final blow."

He slid Vax from his sheath holding it in his left hand whilst he forced the creature to his left with a tongue of flame hoping that the chaplain would see the sense in his words. To illustrate his point he allowed another tongue of flame to escape from Kelza and as the creature moved left Kelza used his main advantage... speed.

As the creature moved he sped in slicing with Vax at its foreleg before darting back out of reach . Only when well out of range did he look to see if he had damaged the creature....


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Valanoth trusted his brother with his entirety. While he would rather simply destroy the creature, tearing it a part with blow after thunderous, glorious blow, he knew he would have to work with his brother to bring down this creature. He had heard many stories of the fight with the great Dragon, and knew his Brother was experienced enough to know his way through combat.

"By your will, Brother!" Valanoth shouted, engaging his still-active jump jets, sending forth a whirling, frothing cloud of smoke and flame beneath his feet, scorching the surface beneath him and hurtling him towards the creature's now fully recovered, and fully enraged form. It lashed out at him, but narrowly missed. Valanoth impacted with the creature's shoulder, let loose a blood-curdling cry, and spun off to the creature's right, impacting to ground feet-first, and quickly whipping back around to face the creature.

The creature, its attention now sqarely centered on the Chaplain, loosed a cry of fury and hatred, but was cut short by the wild, furious charge of Valanoth.

Valanoth, now completely overcome by his righteous zeal, allowed his hate and his rage to wash over him like waves of an angry tide. He bellowed a mighty roar and swung his Thunder hammer one handed back and forth in wide arcs, striking the ground and releasing its immense power surges in blue flashes and thunderous cracks as the hammer narrowly missed the creature's retreating steps, slowly driving the enraged, but retreating, creature to Elexa's left and exposing its vulnerable limbs


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

the adept drove his bayonet towrds raefan's head. he grabs the rifle mid thrust and ters it from his assailants hands. He swung with all the strength passed down through the geneseed. The impact caused the adepts head to cave in, though it still lived through it's machinery it was disoriented ... and not threat number one raefan thought remebering the others. Having armed a demo charge he bellowed to Voralik to jump, but seeing the adepts pull their rifles from his corpse he realised there was no hope for his brother so activaed his jump pack. He was captapult several tens of metres into the sky looking below he saw the adepts engulfed in the fiery explosion of the charge. When he returned he saw that voralik's power armour had saved him though he had received four grievous wounds to his chest from the bayonets. "For the love of the emperor don't be poisoned" muttered raefan under his breath as he set the narthecium to pump extra fluid into the sergeants body. Thanks to his suprhuman nature the sergeants wounds were beginning to heal. The narthecium displayed a red warning light there was something lodged within one of the wounds. he took a pair of forceps and drew out a foot long shard of what appeared to be glass...no... the bayonet from his wound. Raefan suddenly felt worse about the forces on this planet because the bayonet clearly wasn't of imperial design. He found hhis eyes drift to the pyramid...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Rest of you guys will get a update when Fallen posts if he hasnt in two hours i will move on without him.

Honoured Brother Grayson and Sergeant Nero: You watch as the beast sinks into the hot bubbling Lava with a smile upon your faces and turn back towards the seemingly endless gangways and begin too walk slowly and silently, not wanting too run into anymore Machine-Beasts. The head seems to get hotter as you move closer to the centre, the gangways beginning to slant slightly as they approach the surface of the burning heat. You come to a large silver surface that Grayson carefully begins to walk across while Nero moves around the edge with caution. After a few minutes of careful treading you come to a large blast door that you both pull open with relative ease and reveal a long tunnel that stretches off as far as you can see. 

Walking down the long tunnel you come to a ladder that leads upwards slick blood leaked from the lid over the circular tunnel that led upwards, pattering off the two Night Lords armour as they began to climb. Nero was the first at the top, pushing off the lid with one giant hand he pulled himself up and looked around wearily aiming his Bolt Pistol into the shadows as Grayson pulled himself out behind him following his brother.

There is a sudden cling! And several flood lights pop on illuminating both Astartes. Now the true horrors of the chamber become visible for the first time. Strewn by their intestines and hanging from the ceiling are over a thousand bodies, all in different states of decomposition some now mere skeletons others only looking like they had been killed a few minutes ago. A few metres away lie a pile of hundreds of skulls, some cracked and splintered over the sticky blood covered floor while others looked the way it should.

Something moves quickly in the shadows, causing you both to spin towards it and level your weapons in both a slight fear and anger. The cracking of twigs, no bones, bounces off the inside of your helms as something large steps towards you. Standing at roughly the same height as you it has two giant bionic claws for arms, its legs seem to be almost avian like although clearly they are not made from organic materials. Its upper torso still remained, although covered in wires making its grey flesh almost invisible behind them. Its beady eyes glowed a unnatural yellow, its mouth opening too reveal rows upon rows of razor sharp teeth as it leapt forwards.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Elexa was impressed by the chaplains prompt actions and his responsibility whilst he was slightly flattered that his tale had carried so far across the company. His strokes knocked the giant crab towards him with blasts of thunderous power and he charged Vax aloft as the crab scuttled backwards towards him disorientated by the thunderhammer. 

Vax cut deep into the rear limb of the creature and acidic liquid spurted in a fountain spattering upon the ground and he reversed the stroke to scythe limb apart. The crab tottered ducking to avoid a frenzied swing of the thunderhammer as he struggled to evade his enemies and Elexa struck with all him might severing a second limb and he released a tongue of flame which enveloped the 3rd leg in a tidal wave of flame.

The crab struggled to evade another thunderhammer swing and toppled onto its side. It twitched grotesquely as its 4 remaining limbs scuttered uselessly

"The kill is yours brother. Scatter its filthy brains,without your zeal we would have died today"


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Rest of you guys will get a update when Fallen posts if he hasnt in two hours i will move on without him.
> 
> Honoured Brother Grayson and Sergeant Nero: You watch as the beast sinks into the hot bubbling Lava with a smile upon your faces and turn back towards the seemingly endless gangways and begin too walk slowly and silently, not wanting too run into anymore Machine-Beasts. The head seems to get hotter as you move closer to the centre, the gangways beginning to slant slightly as they approach the surface of the burning heat. You come to a large silver surface that Grayson carefully begins to walk across while Nero moves around the edge with caution. After a few minutes of careful treading you come to a large blast door that you both pull open with relative ease and reveal a long tunnel that stretches off as far as you can see.
> 
> ...


Brother Grayson quickly unslung his shield, rolling head-over-heels across the floor to avoid the creatures assault. The crunching of skulls resonated in his ears, as the pile of skulls braced him during his slide, quickly enough to roll quickly to avoid one of the monsters gigantic claws. This hellspawn was fast, faster than should be normally so for any living creature of this size and incumberance. Grayson contemplated releasing his jets to gain a boost in speed, but knew that the gain would not be enough, unless.....

Grayson rolled over, and braced himself against the pile of skulls, waiting for the machine-beast to turn its back. He pulled a Flashbang Grenade from his belt, and primed it to short detonation, releasing the trigger mid-throw. He quickly activated the light-shades of his helmet, sending the 'Grenade' signal to his brother marine. He braced himself behind his shield, the signature 'bang' of the grenade resonating in this torture chamber, the howling of the machine-beast dominating shortly after.

He stood to his feet, his light sensors protecting him from the bright blast that blinded his foe, and engaged his jets. _Lightning's Tongue_ came alive in his hand, seconds before his feet slammed into the back of the creature, while his blade severed the servo lines of the left arm of the beast. Grayson used his momentum to roll forward, driving the spikes at the bottom edge of _Thunder's Wrath_ into the glowing eyes of the monster, permanently blinding the beast. He rolled across the floor, digging his shield into the floor to stop his slide into a pile of fetid bodies. He would have to leave the next blow to Nero while he prepared for his second strike.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

With a nod of acknowledgement to Brother Vesica, Brother Fenix took to the skies once more. Scanning the ground for possible targets, he notices that a number of servitors have hidden themselves from view behind a large piece of rubble. Diving down into the midst of them, Fenix takes out one with a swing from his power sword, then another with with his return stroke. A third is sliced into serveral pieces before Fenix is sent flying by an impact to his back. Hitting the ground hard he rolls and jump back to his feet. A heavily augmented adept is marching towards him, armed with a powerfist built in it's bionic arm and a plasma pistol gripped in the other. As the adept approaches it raises the plasma pistol and fires right at Fenix. Throwing himself sideways, he manages to narrowly dodge the shot and it instead hits a servitor, destroying it. Before the adept can fire again Fenix charges it and lobs of the plasma pistol arm. Not even registering that its arm is gone, the adept swings the powerfist and hits Fenix's shoulder pad, knocking him sideways. The adept strides in to finish the job and raises the powerfist to strike when Fenix makes his move. He springs up and severs the bionic arm with an upward strike before pumping the last of the bolt pistol's clip into it's face. With a laugh of contempt Brother Fenix cuts down the remaining servitors and shoots of in search of more "prey".


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> Elexa was impressed by the chaplains prompt actions and his responsibility whilst he was slightly flattered that his tale had carried so far across the company. His strokes knocked the giant crab towards him with blasts of thunderous power and he charged Vax aloft as the crab scuttled backwards towards him disorientated by the thunderhammer.
> 
> Vax cut deep into the rear limb of the creature and acidic liquid spurted in a fountain spattering upon the ground and he reversed the stroke to scythe limb apart. The crab tottered ducking to avoid a frenzied swing of the thunderhammer as he struggled to evade his enemies and Elexa struck with all him might severing a second limb and he released a tongue of flame which enveloped the 3rd leg in a tidal wave of flame.
> 
> ...


Valanoth, the creature all but felled, entered a serene, almost peaceful, calm. He sauntered to the creature's toppled form and gazed into its hate-filled eyes. It observed him with complete malice, and were it not so debilitated, would have eviscerated him where he stood.

Valanoth planted his feet firmly, and said a quiet praise to the Emperor. Swinging his hammer behind his head, the top nearly scraping the ground, he suddenly wrenched his body forward, bringing the hammer's head down squarely atop the creature's temple. The force of the blow cracked open the creature's skull, the hammer's head penetrating the bone, and the blast from the hammer blew sections of brain and gore free from the creature's head. The remaining limbs threw one last spasm, and fell limp. Acidic blood pooled about its body, trickling from its wounds.

Valanoth breathed a deep sigh, and then triumphantly raised his Thunder Hammer, the head covered in charred blood. He gave the monster's corpse a final glance, and nodded to Elexa.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Trevor Drake said:


> Brother Grayson quickly unslung his shield, rolling head-over-heels across the floor to avoid the creatures assault. The crunching of skulls resonated in his ears, as the pile of skulls braced him during his slide, quickly enough to roll quickly to avoid one of the monsters gigantic claws. This hellspawn was fast, faster than should be normally so for any living creature of this size and incumberance. Grayson contemplated releasing his jets to gain a boost in speed, but knew that the gain would not be enough, unless.....
> 
> Grayson rolled over, and braced himself against the pile of skulls, waiting for the machine-beast to turn its back. He pulled a Flashbang Grenade from his belt, and primed it to short detonation, releasing the trigger mid-throw. He quickly activated the light-shades of his helmet, sending the 'Grenade' signal to his brother marine. He braced himself behind his shield, the signature 'bang' of the grenade resonating in this torture chamber, the howling of the machine-beast dominating shortly after.
> 
> ...


Sergeant Nero nodded and charged towards the mechanical behemoth, the beasts gilotine like flayling blades tore through the air wildly hoping too tear apart anything in its path now its eye sight was gone, Nero suddenly had an idea, he fired rounds of his bolt pistol into the piles of skulls too his left and the beast attacked that very spot seizing the oppertunity Nero suddenly jumped on the creatures back, the mechanical beast roared and frantically tied throwing him off slashing its blades through the air, Nero clung onto the wires of the beast with one hand and swung back mortisarch with another and sent the weapon crasing down into the creatures mechanical skull, the machine beast fell too the ground as sparks began too fly out of its mangled head, Nero with a struggle ripped mortisarch out of the beast bionic skull, Nero removed his helmet and stood over the creature looking down upon its sparking skull, " there are much worse things out there tonight than this creature " spoke Nero " Like what my brother ? " questioned Brother Grayson, " Like us " growled Nero.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Vesica planted his lightning claws in the last servitor, and looked up to the sky. Brother Fenix was high above, quite far away in the sky. Vesica started up his jetpack and started to fly towards the sky. He turned his jump pack on full. He felt a tight, unhuman grip on his left leg. He shook it, hoping to break free of the metal monster's grip, but it was'nt happening.
Vesica flew higher and higher, he needed to break free of the crushing grip of the claw. He looked down at the thing gripping his leg. It was a metal scorpion. But it had a servitors head. _'By the Emperor'_ Vesica thought to himself in astonishment and horror. But he would not let this creature affect him, he had been through enough hard times to know fear is weakness.
Vesica extruded the blades of malum terminatio and slashed at the monstrosity that clinged to his leg so tightly. But the machine-beast wasn't going down so easily. The tail swung wildly at Vesica he had to block he couldn't dodge. As Vesica pulled his right claw back to slash the beast, the machine beast hit Vesica's leg, and sent them both spiralling through the sky. 
Even with his enhanced sight, Vesica was so high he could barely see his battle-brothers. He needed to end this. "For The Emperor!" Vesica roared. He hit the beast several times in a flurry of claws. He then opened the grip on his leg, and let the machine of war fall to the ground. He heard the beasts twisted screams as if fell to the floor, and wondered how it could still be alive.
Vesica turned of his jump pack and freefell towards the ground headfirst. He hoped his jump pack would start up quick enough. The probability he would die if they didn't were high.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Zephyrus spat a goblet of blood onto the corroded metal and pushed himself to his feet with the aid of his staff. All around him the air stank of ozone and charred metal. He looked up just in time to see Valanoth finish off the crab-creature with a mighty blow of his hammer. Elexa stood to the side, allowing the Chaplain the kill.

Zephyrus opened a channel on the voxlink around his neck with a quick flex of his throat, 

*'My Brothers,'* his voice was a deep growl like rolling thunder, *'this foul place has been tainted by warpcraft. Keep your minds guarded closely and report to me immediately if you encounter any of the wytch-kind.'* 

He closed the link and stepped through the remains of the psyker at his feet, crushing the metal-plated skull under his heavy tread.

It took him a few steps to regain his true stride. Channeling the life force of the aberrant had not been an easy task and he recited a litany of warding under his breath to refocus his mind's defenses. He would need his mind clear and his strength back soon, for he had no doubt that the creature he had killed was not the only warp-touched being present.

He jogged the last few meters to where Valanoth and Elexa stood over the twitching remains of the beast. Inclining he head to each of them he speaks as he bends to place a hand on the exposed flesh of the creature,

'Well fought Brothers,' his voice has a strange echoing quality to it as he looks passed the gory physical remains and into the fading psy-traces of its being. A faint frown creases his noble brow, 'I feared as much.' He looks back up, his emerald eyes once again clear, 'The taint here runs deeply my Brothers, it has infused the very metal all around us.'

He stands and removes his hand from the creature. Tiny archs of cobalt energy trace where his gauntlet rested for a moment before fading away.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

acrias still smilling from his last kill, seaches for targets as if he was a bird of prey looking upon the feilds for something to eat. then suddenly out of no were he sees two fellow space marines being jumped by three squads of adepts. quickley he ignites his jump pack storming over there like cheater! seeing one space marine cut two by many adpets, he decide that the last one must be spared firing his bolt pistols last round in the clip. he jumps down stoping the charge on the second space marine, stabing his standard through many adpets with ease, pointing at the marine, he shouts through the vox,* give us the pistol or we die* instantly the marine lobs the pistol at acrias. acrias luaghing as he decpitates the bodys of adepts running towards the two. as the last adept falls, he shakes the banner leting all the bodys fall to the ground, some breaking in two as they crash. he lifts the banner high in the air whilst on top of the bodys which have been vanquished. calling all space marines to follow him into battle * follow me as we crush the trators into the ground with the mite of the emperor*


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

A slightly shorter Squad update tonight.

Lorimar wiped his Lightning Claw into a dead Adepts robes and looked around. His command squad were now beginning to reform around a mound of dead bodies that was now being formed by the eight surviving members of Squad Voralik who were slinging bodies on. Seven dead Night Lords lay in a line, each ones armour ruptured open by the enemy rounds their Gene Seed now back on the Nightgrim which was nestled between two piles of crates a few metres away. He had witnessed Brother Elexa and Chaplain Valanoth take down the Crab-Beast as he had pulled a four legged Servitor apart limb by limb. Lorimar jumped over a dead body and walked forwards calmly suddenly stopping when he realised that two of his Command Squad were missing. 

He noticed that his close friend- Honoured Brother Grayson was among the missing pair along with Sergeant Nero who he had a grudging respect for and shook his head. There was a section of platform missing nearby, burn marks darted out from the side and Lorimar felt his heart in his throat realising that they had probably fallen into the Lava and placed one hand onto his chest letting out a small prayer for his lost brethren.

The Night Lord turned towards his Squads and stopped a metre away saying “Brothers we have lost too many for this pitiful Forge we move on the inner Sanctum!” there was a roar from his men and the Captain Calmly began to walk up the steps, Squad Damascus running past and burst into the two giant iron doors. Flashes sounded from within followed by several screams and battle cries as the Night Lords stormed down a long tunnel Squads Laih and Damascus moving forwards stopping. Squad Laih moving forwards stopping. And so on. 

Entire Squad: The Night Eaters blow their way into a large amphitheatre weapons raised and tracking the rows upon rows of human sized metallic tanks that ascend upwards. Cian backed away slightly muttering “We should leave” as Chaplain Valanoth walked towards the nearest one and peered within with wide eyes. As he did saw the green liquid bubbled and a giant clawed hand smashed through the metal, and cut the chest armour of Valanoth, forcing him backwards slightly he roared in anger and smashed his Thunder hammer through the casket.

More and more of the caskets begin to smash open slowly as the Night Eaters formed a circle, weapons pointed outwards. A door opened at the top of the arena, a hunchbacked red robed man escorted by two white skinned giants entered and shouted “Calamity! You have awoken the Amphibus! What have you done?” it pointed its silver walking stick at Brother Valis and Librarian Cian who had now walked forwards and hissed “Kill!” one of his immense bodyguards leapt forwards and grasped hold of both Marines, smashing them through the floor into a lower level. 

Lorimar spat in anger shouting “Brothers! We cannot go too their aid they can look after themselves!” as the first of the Amphibus pulled itself out from its container and revealed itself. Slightly hunchbacked the creature was covered in green scales its claws were caked with dry blood the creature had bright orange eyes as it roared and charged forwards only to be torn apart by a well placed shot from Brother Fenix as more of the creatures began too pull away from their tanks. 

As more Amphibus, red, yellow and brown coloured ones amongst those green ones charge towards you only one thing is bouncing around your head. Survival. Do whatever it takes I am giving you guys a free reign upon these guys but the Mechanicus hunchback and his other bodyguard have already retreated so DON’T kill them however the Amphibus are everywhere so you can have all the fun you like with them.

Librarian Cian and Brother Valis: You both splash into waist deep water and quickly pull yourselves upwards, your attacker is standing a few metres away staring and panting loudly its long air hiding its face. It chuckles and stares at Cian snarling “Your trickery cannot harm me Witch!” and lifted on great hand in front of its face. The skins around its fingers split away and long bone like claws began to grow outwards as it grinned, its skin began to bubble, muscles tearing free and spraying the entire circular chamber in blood.

You both stare at each other for a few tense moments before the creature charges forwards, faster than any of you could imagine and throws Valis into a wall with a crunch as it grips Cian around the throat the Librarian punches it twice, sending it stepping backwards and releasing its hostage with a roar. Valis pulled himself too his feet and looked upwards, chains dangled and terminated only about a metre from their heads, great hooks upon them. 

Use your environment. Cian your powers are useless against the Mutant and Bolter Rounds will only stun it. The hooks ARE there for a reason they will help you greatly (They reach about shoulder height on the creature he is IMMENSE and stronger than anything that any players in this RP has come up against so far) Kill it anyway you can.

Honoured Brother Grayson and Sergeant Nero: You both look around and wonder what is going on with the planet and its moons. Both of you slowly and carefully enter the shadows and walk for eighty feet, bones crunching underfoot and came to a large door. You push it open warily and wonder what horrors lay on the other side. You come into a well lit room, both of you looking around inquisitively and find the room is normal for once. The area is silent. Deathly silent. Large crates fill the room as you walk around and find a hidden door way which slides away and you find yourself in a large room full of red robed Adepts standing around a large X shaped altar that holds a cut open body upon it, blood stretches off into a eight pointed star as they turn towards you and shout “Astartes!”.

Get to the centre of the room anyway you see necessary. They are unarmed but the extreme numbers of them push towards you like a blood red tidal wave. When you get to the centre investigate the altar and I will tell you what you find in your next update. The Adepts ARE hostile but you should be able too handle them seeing as you are Night Lords.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Parchment and metal fluttered around Valanoth as the clawed hand sliced through the many laminates adorning the chest of his armor, skimming the metal beneath. Rage boiled within him as he quickly regained his footing, shouting "Traitors!" and slammed his hammer into the casket, puncturing it and blowing a hole it. The inside of the tank was painted with gore as the energy shockwave reverberated inside the enclosed tank. Before he had time to extricate his hammer, the room began swarming with the creatures. Backing into a group with his Brothers, the traitor mechanicus fled, leaving him with the beasts and his brethren.

Still having his jump pack engaged, he raised his hammer, howled "For the Emperor!" and began a running start, ignting his jump jets and catapulting himself forward. One of the creatures leapt to intercept him, and they collided, steel and flesh whirling as Valinoth pummeled the creature with his fists. He kicked away from the creature moments before impact with the ground. He disengaged himself from the bulk of the jetpack, and swung his hammer at the stunned creature. It impacted with its shoulder, the energy blast severing its arm and breaking its neck. Sensing more of the creatures around him, he swung in a circle, bringing his hammer to bear behind him, striking another of the creatures mid-thigh. It howled in pain as its pelvis broke, and another tackled him from the side. He tumbled to the floor with the creature, rolling down the steps as the pair slashed and swung at each other in the brutal match.

The creature pinned him at the base of one of the pods, kneeling on his chest. Valanoth grabbed the creature by the back of the neck and slammed its head into the base of the cylinder, a deep gash appearing in its head. Valanoth threw the stunned creature aside, rolled back to his feet, and brought his mighty hammer forward in a quick thrust towards its head- Not the strongest stroke, but the explosive energy field managed to blow the flesh from the creature's face. Valanoth spun to face his next opponent, and he continued his vengeful melee against the traitors.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Honoured Brother Grayson and Sergeant Nero: You both look around and wonder what is going on with the planet and its moons. Both of you slowly and carefully enter the shadows and walk for eighty feet, bones crunching underfoot and came to a large door. You push it open warily and wonder what horrors lay on the other side. You come into a well lit room, both of you looking around inquisitively and find the room is normal for once. The area is silent. Deathly silent. Large crates fill the room as you walk around and find a hidden door way which slides away and you find yourself in a large room full of red robed Adepts standing around a large X shaped altar that holds a cut open body upon it, blood stretches off into a eight pointed star as they turn towards you and shout “Astartes!”.
> 
> Get to the centre of the room anyway you see necessary. They are unarmed but the extreme numbers of them push towards you like a blood red tidal wave. When you get to the centre investigate the altar and I will tell you what you find in your next update. The Adepts ARE hostile but you should be able too handle them seeing as you are Night Lords.


Grayson swallowed his anger, looking upon that horrid symbol of the Great Enemy and the desecrated body, and now these fetid monks rushing forth. He thumbed his Storm Shield into activation with his left hand, while he removed the restrictor plate from his vox-grille. Beneath the plate, a row of vicious fangs shaped as part of the speaker. The restrictor plate silenced his modified Raptor helm, and now he was ready to lose its power. Grayson braced, the red tide breaking upon his shield, as he held his own. 

The sheer weight of bodies pushed him back a foot before they lost their drive. Grayson ran his sword through three of the cultists, and bashed their dying bodies back upon their comrades. Within the space yielded from the bash, Grayson stepped forward with a heavy sweep of his blade, engaging the chain drive. The front arc of the robed heathens fell in half, as Grayson arched his back, letting loose a howl from his raptor helm. According to their terrified eyes, the blood-curdling howl drove fear into the hearts of these heartless bastards.

He charged forward, shield first as the arching lightning electrocuted any it touched, throwing them aside. He looked all around, as many of the creatures brought their hands to their ears in pain, falling to their knees. 

"Accept the Light of the Emperor, or be banished for eternity from his Grace!"

He looked upon the altar before him, and trembled in anger. The sight of an altar in the name of a god other than the Emperor was inconceiveable, the greatest of heresies. He raised his sword, and quickly brought it down, through the stone and metal, the coagulated blood and bits of tissue from the dead body spraying across his blackened armour. The icon fell in two, and Grayson turned around, ready to take another charge from the now terrified cultists.

He watched as they all took a step back from him, huddling against the wall. It was as if some spell had been broken, and their rage turned into fear. He cared not, enemies of the Imperium were unredeemable, and Honorable Brother Grayson scythed his sword back and forth through their numbers, watching them fall.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The moment Zephryus stepped across the threshold of the amphitheatre he felt a sense of... _wrongness_. Icy screamed through his veins and the breath in his lungs burned like fire. He stumbled, suddenly put off his guard.

Row after row of caskets. Row after row of minds. 

Wholly inhuman thoughts assailed him, whispering and hissing in his mind. He was falling... his hand brushed the golden grip of the pistol holstered at his hip and the world snapped back into hard edged focus with an almost audible pop. Fingers of frost etched lines across his armour.

_'We should leave...' _his breath sparkled in the air before him, tiny ice crystals catching the light. His voice was barely a whisper. It was too late, they were awake. He watched in horror as Valanoth stepped forward to peer into the fetid green liquid and a clawed hand tore through the side of the casket. The Chaplain's roar was almost as loud as the echoing discharge of his hammer as it smashed the pod to glittering shards.

Zephryus pushed his way forward, anger seething through his body that these things would dare to touch his mind, when a voice above them spoke. He looked up just in time for the beast to crash into him, taking Brother Valis with him. The floor beneath them gave way with a squeal of tearing metal and they tumbled into wet darkness.

Water the temperature of blood closed over his head and he kicked loose of the creature's embrace, breaking the surface with a bellow. Valis stood not far from him, water trailing down his armour in rivulets. Chains whispered overhead, wicked hooks gleaming in the low light. The mutant creature's voice was like flesh tearing. He sent a tendril of thought at its mind and was thrown back with a gasp. It was warded heavily, more heavily that he could break alone. A humourless smile crossed his face; they were going to have to do this the old fashioned way. 

The foul creature roared and charged through the dank water, sending Valis into a nearby wall and gripping him around the neck with one massive hand. Zephyrus felt his armour begin to frature under the gripping claw and brought his free hand up into the foul mouth of the beast. It impacted solidly but the thing refused to drop him, so he roared and drove his fist in again. With a harsh rasp the beast fell back, giving him space to move and think for a heartbeat.

The chains overhead chimed against one another and a memory surfaced in his thoughts. It was soft edged and very old; for a brief moment his smile became genuine. He hefted his staff to his left hand and swung at the chains hanging over his head. Links parted under the keen edge of the golden wings at the staff's apex and fell like metal rain. He reached out and deftly caught the two chains that he had cut down. They were each about two meters in length. He gave them an experimental swing and looked to Valis with a faint smile,

'Brother,' Zephyrus's grin became feral, 'have I ever told you that my family owns some of the last true blood stock of the great terran steeds?' Zephyrus set the chains spinning over his head with a twist of his wrist, 

'Tell me Brother, have you ever broken a horse?'


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

[OOC: im gone for a day, and i already have a book to read...]


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Brother Arlis: You land directly under the Stormbird along with the members of Squad Damascus and draw your Bolt Pistol shouting “First blood to Arlis!” and staring into the dark eyed Damascus who chuckles and levels his Bolter and fires of three rounds into a group of fleeing Adepts, tearing apart their fragile bodies he shouts “I don’t think so Arlis!” as you bound forwards, drawing you Power Sword you come up along side Valis and began to fire into the four legged gun Servitors clanking towards you.





Fallen said:


> Weapons: Power fist + Bolt pistol


 do you want me to have a power fist or sword DA?



As Arlis pounced on the four servitors, and literally punched through them with his favorite weapon...and noticing several moments later that everyone else has moved on, and wonders on where he should go... (a little help DA)

[OOC: again im sorry for being late...so this is going to be fast moving, ok]


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

acrias standing in rank with many of his brothers, sees many amphibus's relesing from there containers, a fellow space marine next to him steped forward ready to end the beast. acrias puts his hand on the shoulder of the brave warrior and pulls him back in rank. 2 more ampibus's release from there holders, at this time acrias and the space marine were poised ready to take the 3 ampibus's. whilst the marine fired rapidly from the hip, acrias took aim with his bolt pistol making sure to down the horid beasts, killing the 2 following the 1st ampibus, whilst the marine downed the one in front. the 2 luaghed like it was a country club meeting


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

The amphibus were quickly upon raefan he laughed knowing that flesh and bone were no match for his knives he butchere them with ease but for every one that fell it seemed two more rose. A Claw smashed into his helmet leaving deep gouges in the ceramite damn he'd lost visuals his helmet was dmged . he swung his knives wildly all te time backing away. When he stopped hitting flesh he ripped free his helmet. seeing the amphibus battling with the rest of the squad. he looked at his helmet. Damn the armourers will eviserate me. He knew that nothing on this planet equalled an irate armourer. Well he should killbefore being killed. he charged back into the fray...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Valis smiled at Zephyrus, "Yes brother. Shall we begin" He leaped up and grabbed a chain and flew straight onto the beasts arm jumping down and inserting the hook, into its wrist. He heard it roar in pain as Zephyrus did the same to his other side. Valis keeping hold of the chain flew back up and grabbed another before he got smashed to the side by a fist. He snarled and fired a couple of bolts into it, before slashing away its hand. "I didn't fight halfway across the galaxy, to become a Veteran Sergeant for you too kill me. Now die you filthy heretic." He bellowed. He flew back up and grabbed another chains. "Brother, be very careful off its fists." He said before firing a few more bolts.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Trevor Drake said:


> Grayson swallowed his anger, looking upon that horrid symbol of the Great Enemy and the desecrated body, and now these fetid monks rushing forth. He thumbed his Storm Shield into activation with his left hand, while he removed the restrictor plate from his vox-grille. Beneath the plate, a row of vicious fangs shaped as part of the speaker. The restrictor plate silenced his modified Raptor helm, and now he was ready to lose its power. Grayson braced, the red tide breaking upon his shield, as he held his own.
> 
> The sheer weight of bodies pushed him back a foot before they lost their drive. Grayson ran his sword through three of the cultists, and bashed their dying bodies back upon their comrades. Within the space yielded from the bash, Grayson stepped forward with a heavy sweep of his blade, engaging the chain drive. The front arc of the robed heathens fell in half, as Grayson arched his back, letting loose a howl from his raptor helm. According to their terrified eyes, the blood-curdling howl drove fear into the hearts of these heartless bastards.
> 
> ...



Sergeant Nero stood poised as the cultists closed in on him, chanting something in a foul tongue and slowly advancing towards him, " may the light of the Emperor protect me " spoke Sergeant Nero before charging head on at the cultists swinging mortisarch wildly as limbs and heads flow up in the air and blood sprayed his power armour, one of the cultist tried pulling mortisarch from Nero's iron grip only too feel a power armour fist break through his hooded skull, the cultists unfazed by the death toll of there gathering still fought on, Nero clove one of the on rushing cultists in two with one crushing blow of mortisarch, one of the cultists slipped over in the blood covered floor only too have his skull crushed under the foot of sergeant Nero. 


Sergeant Nero filled with rage struck anything that moved, be it with Mortisarch or by his fist. Bodies of the cultists were strawn all around the room badly mutilated with missing limbs, along with thousands of spent bolter shells floating on top of the river of blood which was once a black marble floor.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The chains sung as they sliced through the air over Zephyrus's head and he was confident that his brother understood his intentions well enough. 

The mutant bellowed again, spittle flying from its gaping jaws, and charged Valis as the Sergeant tore down one of the swinging chains. Valis leapt to meet the fiend, his hook finding purchase in the twisted flesh before the mutant swatted him aside. Valis shouted about avoiding the foul talons of the creature, Zephyrus smirked for he had no intentions of allowing the beast the honour of laying hand on him again. 

With a snarl, Zephyrus whipped the heavy chains at the exposed flank of the beast. One of the wickedly curved hooks scored a long tearing wound across the mutant's ribs, but the other bit deeply into the flesh of its right forearm. Zephyrus braced himself and gave the chain a savage jerk. The howl of pain from the mutant was like fine, sweet wine to his ears. 

The monstrous being flailed in rage, its strength was such that Zephyrus was snatched clear off his feet and out of the water. The hanging chains rang off his armour like a thousand claws, sending sparks cascading into the fetid water. He landed with a titanic splash; yet managed to keep a death grip on the chains wrapped around his right hand and his force staff, Infinitum, held firmly in his left. 

He surfaced like a leviathan from the ancient tales of Terra, blood stained water cascading off his armour. The beast was facing him, its eyes dropped to the hook embedded in its arm, then down the gore coated links to Zephyrus. Its face twisted into a gruesome approximation of a smile and its lips parted,

'Astartes fool...' it growled and heaved back on the chain with all of its alien strength.

Zephyrus smiled coldly as the length of chain tightened. The split second before he was to be dragged off his feet he sent the mental command to his armour and the magnetic soles of his boots engaged; anchoring him firmly to the metal plating beneath the water. 

Pain shot up his arm as his enhanced skeletal structure fought to keep his hand from being ripped clean off and his shoulder from being torn out of its socket.

The hybrid-mutant's bellows took on a new note of rage and pain as the hook bit deeper into its arm, embedding itself in the foul bone.

'Fool indeed...' growled Zephyrus through clenched teeth.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Valis saw the creature struggling to get Zephyrus's chain off. He took advantage and leaped into the air grabbing another chain. He turned his jetpack off and flipped down, igniting it again just below the arm he was attaching hooks too. He wrapped the chain around before stabbing the hook in. He heard it below in pain but he kept pushing till it went through the bone. He smiled as it howled in pain "This is why you shouldn't become heretics and turn away from the Emperor." He said with a vindictive smile before attaching the chains to his armour. It pulled down on its arm causing Valis to lurch downwards, quickly he activated his jump pack to climb back up. "That took me by suprise." He dug his lightning claws into the wall to hold.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Brother Vesica readied himsef as one of the foul beasts descended upon him. The long claws of malum terminatio extended. The beast lept into the air, roaring like a mighty lion. Vesica pulled his fist back and thrust it forward. The blades hit the creation, yet it didn't waver. The claws had failed to penetrate the thick, scaly skin that covered the beast like armor. _'What is this Creature?'_ Vesica thought. No matter what it was, he had to kill it. The beast got back on its feet and charged at Vesica. Vesica ducked, and the creature went flying over the space Vesica was in a split second ago. Vesica took the opportunity lo lash out again. Fail. Again. This was going to require some thinking. If he couldn't penetrate the skin... _...Go for the flesh. Inside its mouth!_ 
This was an all or nothing plan, get it right he had won, get it wrong he dies. Vesica taunted the creature. He beckoned the beast. Foolishly, the beast charged roaring, mouth open, ready to bite. 
"Die Asartes!" The beast growled in an inhuman voice. Vesica licked his parched lips, then punched with all his might. The beast's insides were skewerd in an instant, the flesh reduced to a bubbling pool.
"Brothers!" Vesica bellowed over the vox "Slay the Heretic!"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lorimar had slaughtered the Amphibus. As had his Astartes. The chamber now stood empty, torn apart bodies littered the ground purple blood flowing freely into the room below where Librarian Cian and Brother Sergeant Valis were hidden in the darkness only the occasional roar and splash of water sounding from within. Lorimar looked around, his men were hidden behind layers of blood and gore that was splattered across their glorious armour and for those not wearing helms their faces. 

He walked towards a body lying on its front and flipped it over with one giant foot, revealing a orange frog like face covered in scars. Sharp fangs lined its mouth, some covered in dry blood others by hundreds of years worth of grime. In the centre of its forehead sat a single tattoo. A eight pointed star. It made Lorimar feel almost sick as he stared into it images burning into his mind he opened fire twice with his Bolt Pistol, the skull cracking and sending brain matter sliding across the floor.

The Night Lord Captain turned and snarled “By the Warmaster something is not right here!” his Marines agreed slightly as they realised they were probably the only Night Lords left in the Forge after all four of his bravest and strongest willed Astartes were missing leaving his Squad at just over half strength. They Squad however could not wait for them if they was to destroy the Mechanicus present. Lorimar took off at full speed towards the nearest door, Lightning Claw flashing with power as he slammed it through the metal and pulled back, kicking it down he let out a roar and strode inwards.

Lorimar cut down the first Adept without breaking a stride, putting a round through the second as he approached a group of red cloaked men now levelling long ornate rifles at him. They opened fire. Long spikes smashed into Lorimar forcing him to step backwards, impaled in a dozen places he charged forwards and landed amongst the enemy hacking away with his Lightning Claw and letting out short bursts of Bolt Pistol sending body parts flying through the air. 

Blood was now seeping from his punctured armour, Lorimar pulling away the spikes with grunts as he did so and watching as his bloody wounds clotted over. The rest of his Squad entered, shooting injured Adepts who were crawling away, their entrails dragging behind them as they did so. Apothecary Raefan charged over quickly, crunching bones under his immense weight and grabbed hold of Lorimar saying “Sit captain” the Terran stared at him with rage and said “Get away from me!” pushing him backwards as he did so.

Turning on his heel Lorimar broke through yet another door and came into a giant angled tunnel that went down further than eyes could see. The Captain stared downwards and turned around looking at his men he ignited his Jump Pack and said “Follow me” and began to half climb half fly upwards. The tunnel suddenly erupted into a hail of enemy fire, Adepts running across gangways further up and taking aim with the weapons that had injured Lorimar and stranger bulkier ones that when fired released a long blue wave of energy.

Brother Arlis: You find a enemy round smacking into your shoulder, sending you tumbling to the angled ground you begin to slid downwards with a hiss but find yourself taking hold of protruding metallic wire with one free hand, the other reaching towards nearby doorway you pull yourself in as more rounds pepper the wall and ground around you. Drawing your Bolt Pistol you take aim on the gangway and fire two rounds, each one striking a Adept and sending them toppling over the rail, landing on the angled surface they slide downwards. Get back to the Squad the door is locked and the only other way is a manhole nearby that leads back to the level the rest of the Squad are.

Chaplain Valanoth: Taken by surprise from the attack you leap behind a tangle of metal wires and get a foothold as you watch Brother Arlis tumble far below in horror. You smile as you watch him grab onto a wire similar to those you are hiding behind, though far less smaller. You pear around the wires and watch as more and more Adepts begin to form up on the four gangways above, you even notice a pair of Amphibus directing the Adept with strange barks and hisses before falling back through a door and sealing it in fear. What are you thoughts on the situation? Should you go in guns blazing or take a tactical option? Its your choice.

Brother Acrias: You take cover in a alcove but as you do so your hand takes a round and you release the Standard, it begins to topple away but becomes hooked upon a piece of broken floor. You un-strap your Jump Pack and mutter “For The Emperor” while making the sign of the Aquila and leap forwards, arms outstretched you fall forwards as enemy fire rips around you, one passing through your banner arm once again. You land hard and continue downwards as you do so you reach out and take hold of the Standard, the small metal outcrop snaps but not before you jump off to the side and land on a ladder that begins to creak under your weight. Looking down you realise that it leads right into the Lava and hiss knowing that if the ladder snaps now you will be burned alive by the fire-water. You jump off onto a flight of steps that run the length of the right side of the tunnel and begin to charge back to your hiding place. Get there anyway you want you are not to far down.

Brother Vesica: You was the closest to the enemy and first hit, a round passing through your shoulder and sending you toppling onto your back but manage to slam your Lightning Claws into the ground and come to a halt. In the open. For a moment you swear you hear Lorimar shout “Vesica! Get out of there!” but shake it off as your hearing returns and you roll across and fall into a small ditch in the tunnel that provides you with cover from the enemy fire. You look around and find each of the Night Eaters fighting to survive, only Brother Fenix and Brother Elexa managing to return fire. You can make it too the where Chaplain Valanoth is now standing and move on with him OR remain where you are.

Brother Fenix and Brother Elexa: Both of you are slowly advancing forwards, ducking and twisting as you avoid weapons fire. Both of you have taken injuries but do not falter instead using they pain to push you onwards with grim anticipation. Elexa laughs slightly as his Flamer burns the skin from the nearest Adept, a poor soul who had fallen from a gangway and slid down to a halt at your feet. Fenix is firing his Bolt Pistol at the closest gang of enemies, shredding them with ease as you do so. Both of you are close. Very close. Lay down suppressive fire for the rest of the Squad.

Apothecary Raefan: You are hidden in a alcove, scanning the tunnel for any casualties you only find Marines with minor injuries. Suddenly one of the enemy heavy weapons strikes the alcove, scorching your armour you fall backwards as a second blast strikes the alcove followed by a third degrading the entire alcove you get up and charge forwards, leaping through the air your Jump Pack returns to life and you land across the tunnel as a fourth blast tore into the area you had just been in destroying it. You take cover and realise that the heavy weapons are more dangerous than you had first thought. Use your blades. They gangway is too far away to land on but a well placed throw will be able to silence the first heavy weapon.

Librarian Cian and Brother Sergeant Valis: The beast is subdued but the chains are already creaking under its immense weight. Cian charges forwards, placing on firm punch into the centre of its chest the beast falls backwards and smashes down the wall, the water begins to drain outwards and takes Cian with it. The beast gets stuck in the hole, the chains barely holding it over the drop far below as the Librarian places his feet onto the beasts legs as the water swirls around his head and pushes. The chains creak and suddenly snap, taking the Librarian and the beast out into the large drop that led to the Lava lake far below. As you both tumble a single strong hand grabs the Librarian by the wrist. Looking in up in shock Cian see’s the friendly face of Valis who is now half way out of the hole. But it is not the only one holding the Librarian wrapped around his ankle is the beasts bloody hand, blood pours from its wounds as you all begin to fall. The water is now pouring down upon your heads but is fining. Cian you are now free to use your powers as you wish. Valis try to get Cian back into the chambers.

Honoured Brother Grayson and Sergeant Nero: The Adepts are now gone. Slaughter you both think quietly as you stare into the desecrated body now cut in two by Grayson and try to figure out what has happened. As you look its arm suddenly twitches causing you both to step backwards and level weapons as you do so the blood that forms the eight pointed star begins to glow a bright white both of you snap your head towards each other and shout “Trap!” as the room explodes into a bright fire. Both of you awake, flames spinning around you as both of you pull yourselves to you feet and begin to run towards the door. Managing to make it through you come into a large room with a gigantic power core in the centre and realise it is the only thing keeping the city floating. Destroy it or capture it your choice.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Brother Vesica could feel his wound aching, but he was not going to give up. He had given up too many times already. He had seen his squad slaughtered while he hid in cover. He wasn't going to let that happen again.
"Do you require any assistance Chaplain?" Vesica said over the vox. He needed a reply. And he needed one quick, before his opening was closed.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

"Vesica! Praise be to the Emperor that you still survive. I have a plan, my brother, that will give you the opening you need. With any luck, these disgusting insects will naught but slow us down."

Eyeing the gangways, and knowing that charging into a hail of gunfire, though glorious, would be suicidal, Valanoth leaps from cover to cover, until directly below the anchor point for one of the gangways. Taking one of the wires and snapping it into a twenty foot length, he tied one end to the base of his Thunder hammer, and the other to hs wrist. He said a silent prayer to the Emperor, asking him to lend him His strength. Valanoth slid to where he had a clear shot, and lurching his entire body upwards, hu hurled his hammer upwards with all his might. The hammer struck a support, and the energy field detonated, sending a shockwave through the entire gangway. Several adepts fell off, but the gangway itself suffered little damage. With a muttered curse, Valanoth reeled in his hammer from where it had fallen below him, and knew he would have to get closer.

The adepts, slightly panicked by the blast, were now fully aware of Valanoth's intentions, and focused their fire on him. He was pinned, but knew that with them so distracted, he had opened an opportunity for his Brother.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn! Raefan hated the cowards for hiding behind there fireline, if nothing else it was rude not to face him by hand but he knew that knives are common mistaken for only being melee weapons.
he launched towards the adepts knowing if he din't time this right he was dead. As he reached the apex of his jump he sent a knife whirling through the air. it severed pipes on one of the adepts arms damn not fatal but steam spray everywhere ... perfect... he activated his pack...
In the adepts confusion raefan launched himself foward and ducked behind a tank. Damn i have to thnk fast...


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

"Here I go. For the Emperor!" Vesica roared down the vox. He ignited his jump pack and hurtled straight towards Chaplain Valanoth and the adepts that were emptying ther guns on to him. If he left this any longer, the Chaplain would die. 
He was had reached gathered great speed, and was nearing the adepts. He extended the blade of Malus Terminatio and posed them in an attack stance. He was ready. 
He roared in the name of the Emperor as he sliced one of the adepts. He didn't stop moving. He was going faster than even a bike at full speed. He kicked an adept in the face with his heel and felt the cracking of the adept's skull on his foot. He sliced several more, ever gaining speed. He elbowed one and sent him flying into a wall, quite far away. A wall. He needed to stop.
He turned his jump pack off, but that would not stop him. He was hurtling head first towards a wall. What could he do? He couldn't grab anything on the wall, he was going too fast. _'Think,Think!'_ Vesica thought to himself, _'I need a parachute...'_Vesica smiled to himself as he has has a plan. The next adept was wearing a loincloth. If only he could rip it off.
Vesica retracted his right claw, as not to rip the loincloth. He skewered the adept with his left claw and kept him on the claws. Vesica unwrapped the soiled loincloth and held it with his right arm, keeping the totally naked adept's body dragging along the floor to create friction, with the rough, dusty ground. He rotated his body feet first, so if his plan didn't fully work, he could push off the wall with his feet.
Then he made contact with the wall. It was lucky he turned round, or he would be dead, seing as he was too far away for Apocathery Raefan to save him in time. He pushed off the wall with his feet and landed safely belly first. It hurt a bit though.
He took the dead adept off his claws and laid him on the ground. The skin on his heels were gone. Vesica took retracted his left claws, dropped the loincloth, then extended his right claws. On the adepts chest he carved a crude Aquilla, to make this an example to the heretics. 'Do not provoke the Emperor.' He grabbed the body and slung it under his arm, and flew quickly, though not as quickly as before, back to his squad to help carry out the will of the Emperor.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Honoured Brother Grayson and Sergeant Nero: The Adepts are now gone. Slaughter you both think quietly as you stare into the desecrated body now cut in two by Grayson and try to figure out what has happened. As you look its arm suddenly twitches causing you both to step backwards and level weapons as you do so the blood that forms the eight pointed star begins to glow a bright white both of you snap your head towards each other and shout “Trap!” as the room explodes into a bright fire. Both of you awake, flames spinning around you as both of you pull yourselves to you feet and begin to run towards the door. Managing to make it through you come into a large room with a gigantic power core in the centre and realise it is the only thing keeping the city floating. Destroy it or capture it your choice.


Grayson stumbled forward, his right arm feeling numb after the blast, the large shard of shrapnel lodged deep into his shoulder. It was to far up for him to reach himself, but would have to be ignored for now. He knew his body would be able to fight off infection should it come to that, and the mission is all that mattered, above his own life.

The power core continued to turn on itself, the eerie red glow illuminating the room. All of the carvings, dedicating this ancient machine to the Adeptus Mechanicus, had been defiled and removed, and it seemed that this machine had grown red in anger. Grayson grimmaced, the spasm from his arm grinding against the shard. At the base of the generator, everything stood on a single spire rising from the ground, and it was this spire where the power transfered throughout this entire complex, perhaps the entire city. Surely with its destruction, this would mean that the battle would be won, leaving the enemy powerless.

Grayson fumbled with his bandolier, and wraps all his remaining grenades around this spire, looping them all together with twine from his survival pack.

'Surely this will be enough to bring this machine down' he thought to himself. 'If I can succeed at this, then all will not be lost, but help turn this around and get off this desolate rock.'

Grayson nodded to himself, as he backed out of the room. He had a clear exit out of this lower complex, and would possibly have just enough time to get out and not be trapped in the blast radius. The last thing he wanted would be to die down here, in this hell, among these bastard heathens and heretics. Grayson checked his remaining fuel for his jet pack, to ensure it was at adequate levels to allow him to escape the chasm of horrors.

'Three.....Two.....One.....Run Like Hell' He thought to himself.

Grayson tugged the trip wire, ripping the pins from his remaining grenades. He would have roughly 5 minutes to escape before the detonation. He did not care what other horrors were down here, surely the falling of the city above would kill any of them. He hustled through the domain of the man-machine Nero had fell with a single blow to the head, and across the bridge. He did not even look behind to see if Nero was following, knowing that either his brother new what was going on, or deserved to die down here for being so daft as to stay within the radius of an explosion.

His boots grated across the metalic floor of the bridge, where they had come across the beast-machine. He could see the opening they had come down through just ahead, and checked his chronometer of his HUD. He had 2 minutes to get out of this hellhole, and he ignited his pack, leaping into the air on wings of dark smoke and flame. He pushed the throttle to full as he entered the tunnel that he had fallen down what seemed like hours earlier. He could see the outside world as he flew into the air, trying to locate his brothers in arms.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The Chaplain watched in glorious satisfaction as Vesica eviscerated the traitors. He made his way forward; The remaining Adepts were nervous, even frightened, and they didn't know who to focus on. Several tried to flee through the doors, knocking a pair of Adepts off the gangways in thier panic, only to realize the doors had been sealed; This would be their tomb. As the frantic Adepts discharged their weapons wildly, Valinoth made it to the now-clear Gangway, before an adept, with an indecipherable yelp, pointed at him. 

Several Adepts turned his way, just in time to see Valinoth's hammer whip upward into the center of the gangway, blasting its unsupported center in half. Both halves lurched downward at angles, creating two ramps that ended in death. Some clung to the railings, trying feebly to shoot him with their free hands, while others were not as fortunate, and instead tumbled to their deaths. Several dropped their weapons, and Valanoth retreated back into cover to reel in his hammer once more.

Two gangways down, and two remaining.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"I got you." Said Valis holding on to the Cain. "You need to get the heretic off you soon though I won't be able to hold onto you with him as well for ever, and I don't plan on igniting my jump pack to try and get you out off the hole in case he comes with." He strained under the weight, his feet slowling moving forward. He guickly grabbed a chain that was near to him, desperatly holding on to try and stop him slipping and taking them all with him. "I would shoot at it but as you can tell brother your in the way." He laughed loudly his face contorting into a grimace beneath his helmet.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The bellows of the mutant grew more frantic as the number of hooks imbedded in its flesh increased and Zephyrus took great pleasure in each agony filled moment he inflicted on the vile creature.

He flicked his wrist and sent the most recent addition to the chains up into those still dangling from the ceiling. The lose end quickly became tangled in the hooks still hanging down, holding the alien fast, yet Zephyrus knew that it wouldn't hold forever. The hybrid strained at its bindings, dark blood weeping from its out stretched arms and staining red-black lines down its torso. Zephyrus pushed forward in the putrid water to stand before the mutant,

'Let this be a lesson that you take into oblivion, filth,' he snarled into the twisted face of the creature, 'this galaxy belongs to Mankind and the Emperor! We shall not stop until we wipe every one of your loathsome xenos-kind from the stars!'

The beast roared in reply and Zephyrus smiled wickedly as he drew back his fist to deliver a bone crushing punch to the hybrid's massive chest. Unbalanced by the chains, the mutant lost its footing under the blow and stumbled back into the wall. The corroded metal shrieked and gave way under the impact, tearing a gaping hole in the side of the chamber. Hot, sulfurous wind billowed around the body of the creature as it gripped the edges of the rent. For the first time in its twisted existence the mutant felt the cold bite of fear, for far bellow bubbled the shimmering surface of the molten lake of lava.

The blood-tinted water rushed through the fissure, vapourizing as it spewed out into the superheated air. Zephyrus fought against the flow, and snarled when he saw the xenos was still gripping the rim of the gash it had created. He let the rushing water drag him into the beast, placing his booted feet on its braced legs and shoving with all his might. 

Zephyrus found himself suddenly weightless as an entire section of the wall unexpectedly gave way, sending the mutant howling to its doom and taking Zephyrus with it. Belatedly he regretted abandoning the bulky jump pack when fighting the aberrant psyker on the surface when his fall was abruptly halted by an iron grip on his wrist.

He nearly laughed aloud when he looked up to meet the eyes of Sergeant Valis as his brother recklessly hung from the wound in the side of the structure; one hand gripped firmly around Zephyrus's wrist and the other clinging to the torn metal so hard that it warped under his grip. 

Yet, a sudden increase of weight on his leg brought a grunt from Zephyrus's lips and he looked down to see the filthy xenos had locked one mighty hand around his ankle; intent on dragging him with it. 

'Join me in hell, Wytch!' it bellowed up at him as he felt his armour and brother straining under the combined weight dragging them both out of the hole. The sergeant remarked casually about their predicament, his words bringing a smile to Zephyrus's lips.

'Forgive me, Brother, for spoiling your aim,' he quipped back, 'I think that I have had quite enough of this scum laying hands on me however. You have my sincerest apologies Brother... this may be a bit uncomfortable.'

Zephyrus hefted Infinitum back in his left hand, the force staff was already crawling with miniature lightning bolts in shades of the deepest indigo blue as he poured his potent psykic energies into it. Zephyrus had held back from using his psy on the beast in the chamber for fear that his particular gift would be just as dangerous to his brother as to the beast when standing in waist-deep liquid and surrounded by dangling chains. Now, however, was not a time to hold back and with Valis in physical contact with him he could shield his brother from the worst of the discharge.

Light leaked from his eyes in the form of liquid cobalt tears and, with a primal roar, Zephyrus swung Infinitum down on the blood-slick arm. The keen edge of the winged skull parted the muscle right behind the beast's elbow and Zephyrus released his hold on the pent up energy contained in the staff. The creature's arm exploded in a thunderous discharge, cerulean bolts of energy arcing all around as the wards on the hybrid turned back some of the power on him. He tasted the metallic tang of blood and heard Valis hiss in pain.

The weight on his leg suddenly abated as the mutant fell away; its arm a bloody ruin of shattered bone and torn flesh. The beast's howls ceased abruptly as it disappeared into the lava. 

Zephyrus spat a blood-laced globule in the creature's wake before turning his face back to Valis.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

as acrias climbs up the stairs, he sees rounds flying. keeping the standard low so that its buetey is not disturbed, peeking his head just out enough so that he can see over the bodies covering the stained floor, he sees his jump pack. with a breath taken by acrias he runs, runs like the wind. diving behind the wall in the alcove, he straps on the jump pack, and prepares for battle.....


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Valis looked at Cain. "In a second the lava will kill us. Hold on too me im going to use my jump pack to get us out of here." He waited a second hoisting Cain up before igniting his jump pack. He soared upwards through the hole in the ceiling. He laughed "I bet you wish you hadn't left your jump pack by the psyker."


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

With the heretics fire power reduced raefan knew that he could charge foward without the chance of being reduce to a bloody smear. He activated his pack and jumped jumped foward closing the gap between him and his brethern. The next jump took him next to Acrias, " need any help" he smiled


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

OOC: Sorry I haven't posted in a few days, I have been ill and unable to get on the computer. I will try to post something in a few hours. Sorry again.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lorimar gritted his teeth as a round punctured his faceplate and bit into his skin, he stumbled backwards and grabbed hold of it and with one feral roar yanked it away in a squirt of blood and gore. His cheek was torn open, draping down like a bloody flap Lorimar charged forwards and ignited his Jump Pack. He landed on the furthest gangway among a swarm of red robed Adepts, swinging his Lightning Claw he shredded several within the first few seconds. Blood sprayed across his armour as three rounds tore into his side and snapped apart ribs. 

The Night Lord looked at the nearest thick cable and slashed it, the platform lurched slightly and sent a pair of Adepts tumbling to their deaths far below. He charged towards the next and with a triumphant roar cut it apart and snarled as the entire gangway flipped over and sent him flying downwards. Lorimar smacked hard into the surface and began too slide downwards as the platform followed close behind him, crushing screaming Adepts with ease. 

The Night Lord forces scattered instinctively, pulling themselves away and into cover before they were turned into a pile of mess. Lorimar breathed loudly as he watched the gangway tumble away, a few screaming Adepts being dragged along by ensnared clothes. Lorimar made his way to the steps and shouted “Night Lords form on me!” and within two minutes they were standing around him like giant scarabs. As they did so the entire structure rocked and sent the Astartes falling to their hands on knees.

Lorimar stared around in wonder and shouted “What in the Emperors name was that!?!” but there came no answer as another explosion rocked the entire floating city once more. The tunnel began to get steeper with every passing moment when Lorimar so the Lava flowing in far below and whispered “My god…..Make for the top!” his Marines began to fly themselves upwards using as much power as they needed. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++

Cian and Valis found themselves in a blood covered room. At least a hundred dead Amphibus littered the floor like crushed cockroaches. Their bodies were pulled apart, smelly organs spilling outwards like worms. The pair of Marines stared at each other as a pair of large blasts forced them to stumble. Both looked at each other once again and began to run the way they had came originally, killing several Adepts on the way who stood there muttering “No….no…..no” over and over again. 

The pair burst out from the giant Pyramid and quickly descended the steps, blasting away crying Adepts with short precise bursts from their weapons or long crackling lightning bolts. The Stormbird nestled nearby, a pair of injured Marines stood guard outside it both from Squad Laih. As the pair walked forwards they realised that spread out across the floor was several members of the Squad, all injured including the Sergeant himself who clutched a torn arm in one thick hand.

When seeing the Librarian the injured Laih stood and walked towards him weakly saying “We lost contact with Squad Voralik a hour ago Damascus has led the surviving members of his Squad back in and we haven’t heard from Lorimar for a while” both Marines stepped back from the injured Astartes and took it in realising that chances are they were the only survivors of the Squad left. Laih looked paler than normal the evident blood loss sustained by his ragged wound visible upon his clenched teeth.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

Honoured Brother Grayson and Sergeant Nero pulled themselves from the hole they had first entered and found themselves face to face with Librarian Cian, lightning crackled around his fingers as they normally did but something was different about him. The Librarian showed concern. Both Astartes noted that standing behind the popular Librarian stood Valis the favoured they both thought. The Librarian stepped forwards and embraced both Marines in a crushing bear hug saying “We thought you had been killed” with a smile upon his face as the city once again shuddered under a immense explosion. 

The two groups stared at each other in silence as the tension slowly began to rise before the silence was finally killed when Squad Damascus ran down the steps shouting “Into the Stormbird!” they were closely followed by three members of Squad Voralik, each ones armour burnt and smouldering under the intense heat. As the last Astartes left a wave of Lava burst from the doorway and incinerated one of Squad Voralik, his lower legs melting away before descending into the orange/red tide with a horrible scream. 

The Night Lords carried their wounded into the Stormbird as the searing, bubbling Lava began to bite away at their ankles. The Transport lifted into the air the four members of the Command Squad bursting into the cockpit and ordering them to wait for the remaining members the Pilot, a short scar covered Marine inn plate armour turned around and spat “Its my ship!” suddenly a giant hand wrapped around his throat and Honoured Brother Grayson snarled “Its my Captain and I order you to wait!” he threw the man back to the ground and turned away pushing past his Brothers.

++++++++++++++

Lorimar and his Squad were struggling as the tunnel became near vertical. The Night Lords were far from weak but they each realised how hard this had become. Far below the steaming Lava engulfed dangling wires or those few Adepts holding onto metal to save their very lives. Lorimar smiled slightly and wondered who had brought the city down and thanked them for their quick thinking. He looked downwards and stared into the swirling Lava as it seemed to get closer and closer.

The Night Lords ripped from the tunnel end and landed in a circle they looked around. The Forge-City was mostly destroyed, flames and Lava flowing across the surface and melting entire towers with ease. Amphibus bounded between buildings as Adepts tried to keep them in place with long blue crackling rods that stunned them into place. It was all going to fail thought Lorimar as he watched over a hundred of the creatures scaling a building fall far below as it crumbled under their grasp.

Then suddenly the Stormbird lifted into the air and moved towards the small group who were now praising the Emperor for delivering them from salvation when one giant hand wrapped around the ankle of Lorimar and pulled him back downwards onto a gangway a few metres below. Lorimar grumbled as his vision returned and found himself face to face with a three metre tall behemoth holding a long barbed sword in one hand and in the other the bloody head of a Night Lord.

The Creature stepped forwards and brought the blade down onto Lorimar’s Lightning Claw who spat as the metal under him began to heat up. The Captain rolled away as the blade cut cleanly through the gangway and got stuck for a few seconds. All I need though Lorimar as he jumped to his feet and slashed the monsters back. It yelped in pain and turned, hitting one thick arm into the face of Lorimar and sending him into a wall as the gangway began to strain under the immense weight.

Lorimar shot up out of the hole and found the rest of the Squad had already boarded the Stormbird which was hovering a few metres above him. The Creature followed and wrapped one giant hand around his throat, squeezing tightly Lorimar so Nero standing on the ramp of the Stormbird and with one defiant roar leapt outwards. Nero collided with the creature, both slamming their blades against each other sending sparks flying in all directions. 

Nero suddenly fell. The Creatures blade protruding from his chest as a trickle of blood dropped from the corner of his mouth as he jumped forwards, colliding with the Creature they both tumbled into the hole far below as Lorimar grabbed hold of his Marine and pulled him up saying “Not today” and turned towards the Stormbird. Lorimar left Nero in the hands of Raefan and charged towards the cockpit as the Forge-City finally let out one last explosion and disappeared for good beneath the boiling sea. The Stormbird tore into space, wreckage drifted around the listing Stalker deep gouges cut away from its hull. 

Suddenly the space in the distance tore apart and four long brutal shaped ships burst out wearing the colours of the Night Lords. “Barges” muttered Lorimar as a small Cruiser with a giant skull upon its angled nose, its eyes with two cannons set deep within the words Imperator upon its hull. Another twenty ships, all Imperial Army transports followed the Night Lord vanguard like smaller brothers sticking in close as the Stormbird landed on Cruiser to a retinue of fifty Terminators. Lorimar descended first, his chest outstretched but suddenly stopped as a gigantic pale skinned Marine with long black hair and wielding two immense Lightning Claws approached and said “Lorimar what have you done with this world” The Captain only managing “Curze” before dropping to his knees.

One Day later the Command Ship _Imperator_

Veteran Sergeant Valis: You are busy sharpening your Lightning Claws in the armoury as Servitors bundled past with equipment in their curled hands. The Master Of Forge for the Legion, Invictus Nex walks over to you four Tech Marines following close behind. He takes a seat next to you and stares into your face his old blue eyes twinkling as he says “Your Lightning Claws they are precious pieces forged by Kelbor-Hal on Mars if I am correct” his voice echoing around. Engage in talk with him you can ask whatever you want.

Brother Arlis: You are in the Hanger admiring the master crafted Stormbirds and newly off the line Thunderhawks that you realise probably haven’t seen action yet. You walk towards the nearest transport and place a hand on it before retracting it and looking around as twenty Terminators enter and place a large capsule on the ground. You wait till they are gone before coming out from cover and walk towards it saying “Virus Bomb” with a astonished look upon your face. Head too Lorimar I will lead you through it.

Chaplain Valanoth: You are conducting a sermon with the surviving Veterans from Squads Damascus, Laih and Voralik when you raise your arms and say “Brothers Leave me” they look at each before complying until you are alone. You look around at the hundreds of images that line the walls until your eyes fall upon one depicting the Emperor fighting off a tide of Orks with a long fire coated sword. Think to yourself about the battle passed and the one to come before going to the Armoury. 

Brother Acrias: Sitting alone in the Hall Of Standards your eyes drift upon that of the Twelfth and those of the other Companies. You stand and place your hand on the glass whispering “Only time will tell” as footsteps fill yours ears and you turn to find a short Night Lord with a pair of bionic legs walking towards you saying “This is my favourite part of the entire ship” he smiles and continues “The name is Alexik…Sergeant Alexik to you however” you introduce yourself and find out that Alexik is a Veteran Night Lord born on Terra. Talk to him find out what you want.

Librarian Cian: You find yourself almost unwanted on the ship. Every time you walk the halls you notice the Veterans staring at you with harsh eyes or whispering behind shadows. You are in the Fighting Pits your opponent is none other than Honoured Brother Grayson. Stripped to the waste you both have long wooden fighting sticks that easily take the skin away from your muscle bound bodies. Punches are allowed but do not use any of your powers the sticks are long and thick so will hurt.

Brother Vesica: You are in the firing ranges practising your skills with a Bolter. Enemy targets are shaped into those of Orks and are able to move. As you take out more and more targets they begin to get harder to hit, taking cover and making you waste ammo upon targets that are not there. You give up and slam the Bolter into the ground walking away you enter the Armoury and begin to place on your armour with the help of a Chapter Serf. Talk too Brother Vesica while getting your armour on. 

Brother Fenix: You are in the Armoury talking to Vesica who is busy getting his armour on. You toy around with a Combat Blade spinning it along your fingers while staring around and taking the smell of Oil into your nostrils. Several Veterans are standing not far away cleaning their glorious Tactical Dreadnaught Armour and writing scriptures upon it. Talk too Brother Vesica about things I don’t care what really.

Honoured Brother Grayson: You and Librarian Cian are now going at it full force. The wooden fighting instruments clashing away from each other as the two Astartes shout friendly banter between each other. You lay three punches into the Librarian and cackle loudly saying “Am I too fast for-” but before you finish Cian swings his fighting stick around and smacks your shoulder drawing blood he snarls “No”. I don’t have to explain much really just take each other down.

Apothecary Raefan and Brother Elexa: You are both in the mess hall eating. Several groups of Veterans line the long hall when you both start talking about rumours of a new Squad will be joining your ranks and don’t know what to think of it. Both of you are deep hearted that Brother Nero has been placed upon a Medical Frigate and are not allowed to board it and visit your Brother. Again you guys talk about what you want too I am giving you pair a free leash till next update.

This is basically a Character Development time guys next update you will be making Planetfall itself.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Valis smiled at Invictus Nex. "Yes they were. A fine instrument of death, they have never failed in bringing the Emperors justice to the heretics and xeno." He re-attached them to his armour. The forge master spoke quietly too Valis "I see the Primach wasn't too happy with Lorimar." Valis looked up, "Lorimar is a fine soldier, a loyal friend and mentor. Our beloved Primach just hasn't see the amount of good Lorimar can do for the Emperor." He said carefully. The forge master just nodded deep within thought. "Right well i better be off. Machine Spirit calls." Valis nodded and watched him and his entourage return to work.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Brother Elexa had spent most of the battle in a dazed state hard pressed by the enemies yet his weapons had done him well and they had been sluiced in blood. He had received minor injuries which had healed themselves yet he had heard that Brother Nero had been placed upon the medical frigate.

He had not known Nero that well though he had a great deal of respect for his martial prowess and had sparred with him occassionally. He turned to Apothecary Raefen as he waited in line at the mess and whispered

"Why aren't you on the medical frigate with Brother Nero?"
He reached the head of the queue and let out a small squeal of delight
"Ice cream day. Night Haunter has done well"

He waited for Raefen as the apothecary gathered his own food respectfully waiting for an answer.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The staff spun in his hands, hardly registering as even a blur to mortal eyes, as Zephyrus brought it back around and settled into a defensive posture across from Grayson. He had taken the blows from the taller marine's fist in order to step inside his guard and deliver a stinging strike to his brother's shoulder.

The plain wood felt unusual in his grip, it was lighter than Infinitum and lacked the soul-deep connection that he had with the force staff. A Librarian's weapon was more than just a tool; it was literally a part of his being and he noted its absence as a void in his pattern.

He shifted his weight back as Grayson rounded another strike with his staff, dancing out of the reach of the arcing wood. He was barefooted, and stripped of the loose sapphire tunic that he normally wore. His pants were a black Va'Kalin silk, bound at the waist with a sash and the ankles with cording. The silk was exceptionally tough and lightweight, chased through with silver thread in the jagged tracks of lightning bolts. 

A light sheen of sweat coated his bare torso; the pale skin was surprisingly free of scars and blemishes unlike that of Grayson's. Zephyrus had kept his shoulder length hair pulled back in a low tail, but a few strands had escaped to stray around his jaw line. He focused on his brother's movements carefully; keeping his mind locked away since he had sworn not to use any of his innate powers in the sparring session to keep the bout fair. 

Zephyrus had been surprised when the honoured Brother had requested the bout with him and had eagerly accepted the welcome distraction. The hooded looks he had been receiving from the newly arrived Veterans were beginning to wear thin; he expected such looks from mortals, not from those of his own Legion. It was no secret that the Primarch was displeased with Capitan Lorimar; however Zephyrus hadn't witnessed any of his other brothers receiving such baneful glances.

Another sweeping assault arced in and Zephyrus deflected it up and away with a smooth twist of his staff,

'Brother, it is a staff not a bludgeon,' he chuckled. Grayson was not only taller than him, but the Nostramo native was physically more brutal. Zephyrus, however, was more nimble and the staff was his favored weapon. 

He spun the dark wood across his guard, reversing his grip with a twist and keeping just out of the impressive reach of his battle brother, 'I cannot express how grateful I am for this, Ein,' he sighed and chose his words delicately, ' Our newly arrived brothers seem... _wary_ of my presence.'

'Brother, you are dropping your guard on purpose!'


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Valanoth gazed at the walls, each one an effigy to his Emperor's prowess. The battle they had just fought was righteous and zealous, and he hoped his Emperor would be proud of all of their abilities. He was proud of his brothers. He walked about the room a few more times. Night lords had fallen that day, but many more heretics had met their well-deserved doom. THey had perfomed the Emperors work, and they had succeeded. No traitor or heretic could stop them, not as long as the Emperor guided the steps of Atartes, of the Night Lords.

He continued to ponder this as he made his way to the armory. His boots clanked against the metallic floors of the cruiser. Upon reaching the armory, he said a small prise to the emperor for their victory, and stepped inside.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Brother Acrias: Sitting alone in the Hall Of Standards your eyes drift upon that of the Twelfth and those of the other Companies. You stand and place your hand on the glass whispering “Only time will tell” as footsteps fill yours ears and you turn to find a short Night Lord with a pair of bionic legs walking towards you saying “This is my favourite part of the entire ship” he smiles and continues “The name is Alexik…Sergeant Alexik to you however” you introduce yourself and find out that Alexik is a Veteran Night Lord born on Terra. Talk to him find out what you want.


acrias shakes alexiks hand and asks how he got the bionic legs. acrias takes of his helmet and sitsdown on the window ledge listening to alexik talking about how a tryanid attacked him from no where. he noods and alexiks continues with his graphic storie. after alexik is done he ask acrias where he got his claw marks from, acrias luaghing says "same place you did on the battlefeild", lexiks luaghs and says goodbye before turning around and exiting into a hallway leading to the mess hall. acrias still smerking from his true but funny anwser turns around and continues to peer out the window, out into dreey space!


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

'HA apparently too many cooks spoil the broth i can't believe it " i'm sorry raefan we already have plenty of attendants"
Raefan swore bitterly before taking a large shovelful of ice cream. Raefan wasn't one for savoury foods so his tray consisted mostly of fruit and icecream. 
" Honestly i've never heard the like, though being here has its benefits have you heard about the new squad that may be joining us..." 
He took a large bite out of a curious looking rehydrated fuit and purple juice dribbled down his chin.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

(Fallen you haven’t posted so I am going to kill off your character if you want to return as a different one you can)

Lorimar walked down the length of a long gangway his hands clasped behind his back. The sound of running feet alerted him, causing Lorimar to spin and stare at Brother Arlis running towards him with fear upon his face. As he got close he raised his hands, a muffled Whump! Sounded and a round struck through his spine, pulling it apart and sending him face first into the ground. Lorimar ran towards him and fell onto his knees, carefully turning him he stared into his white eyes the Marine saying “Curze he….he has Virus Bombs” Lorimar looked around before getting up and sprinting away.

The Captain burst into the Armoury, most of his Astartes were present there pulling upon their armour along with a abundance of Tech Marines and Serfs. Lorimar shouted “Everyone out! Night Eaters remain where you are!” they all stared at him and complied carefully only Invictus Nex remaining in the centre of the room, a giant glowing spear in hand. Invictus walked towards him and said “Lorimar what is wrong old friend?” the Captain stared at him with wide eyes and whispered “Curze is going to Virus Bomb the planet he is going to kill them all”.

The Forge-Lord hissed and said “Curze would not do such a thing!” and moved faster towards him his Spear raised high but as he did so Veteran Sergeant Valis jumped in the way and parried the blow saying “Don’t be a fool!” the giant of a Astartes swatted Valis away with one glowing Powerfist and continued onwards. Lorimar jumped away as the Spear tore through the deck where he had been moments before, suddenly Invictus stopped and said “Your right it makes perfect sense” as he remembered being locked out of HIS own Armoury by a Squad of Veterans and said “We must stop him” before turning around and taking a seat on a workbench.

The Squad devised a plan. They would carry on like nothing had happened and then would spring their ambush when Curze was alone. Lorimar knew the entire Twelfth would fight with him as would the crew of the Stalker and any others he could muster from the other Companies accompanying the Night Haunter. Invictus was sitting there, head in hands whispering to himself as the rest of the Squad assembled along with those survivors of Squads Damascus, Laih and Voralik.

++++Several hours later++++

The hanger was full of Night Lords in polished armour. Over three hundred Veterans along with seventy members of the Twelfth who had also came onboard after the Stalker had been pulled into dry dock for repair. At the forefront of the forces stood Conrad Curze, Invictus Nex and Lorimar their armour glowing in the dim light. A single Thunderhawk pushed through the Void Shields and hovered for several seconds before gently landing with a hiss of steam.

The forward ramp fell down with a bone jittering clang and three Night Lords descended their armour wrapped in red cloaks. Curze walked forwards and said “Orpheus…Vathek and last but not least Eliphas!” and embraced each one in a crushing bear hug before turning back to Lorimar and saying “These are your new Astartes I hope they bid you well the Twelfth shall make planetfall first” and almost smiled at him as the Veterans began to move out.

++++++++

Lorimar gritted his teeth as his Stormbird rolled through the atmosphere, avoiding glowing AA fire that tore through the clouds with deafening roars. The Stormbird was full to its max capacity, a hundred Astartes along with a pair of under slung Predators. Most of the Marines onboard were members of the Twelfth but Invictus Nex and a honour guard of four Tech Marines, each carrying shimmering Power swords also accompanied him. 

The Stormbird lurched as a AA round smacked into it, sending flames inwards the Pilots struggled to keep it in the air as they approached a giant city that clung to the side of a cliff like a Mite on a Dog. The City was alight with weapons fire, Imperials from the Assaki Seventh had landed several hours before and were now struggling to keep hold as they were pushed back slowly to the edge. Burned out Tanks were being used as cover by the fleeing Assaki who were steadily being gunned down by the Amphibus and PDF hordes.

++++++++

General Alixe Helding roared as he fired a pair of hard rounds through a leaping Amphibus, purple blood spluttering outwards into its followers. Alixe was a veteran of one hundred years having been brought up by the members of the Seventh after his parents were gunned down by a murderous PDF Trooper. His silver armour felt heavy as he tried to make some form of fighting retreat. D Company were hidden down a side street, Amphibus clambering among them with long curved claws.

Leman Russ battle tanks from K Company were returning fire on a Traitor Mechanicus Machine that was taking out entire Platoons with every salvo from its array of deadly weapons. One of the tanks was thrown into the air, fire erupting from its thick hull as the Mechanicus Walker moved forwards once more’ Slamming aside a command vehicle with ease Helding shouted into his Vox “Retreat! I repeat this is General Helding all forces fallback to the LZ!” but as he did so a purple and green Amphibus landed behind him, punching one clawed hand through his chest blood dripped from his mouth as it pulled upwards.

++++++++

Lorimar spat as he heard the Generals order over the Vox and shouted “Damned cowards!” as the Stormbird crashed hard into the edge of the city, sending rocks and broken bodies flying outwards. Thousands of Assaki walked towards it, their brown uniforms plastered in dust. The rear ramp fell open, light beaming outwards as Lorimar steadily walked out with the Night Eaters shouting “Are we going to let them stop us?!? No! Charge!” and began to run towards the enemy who were now leaving the city limits and entering the LZ.

++++++++

Veteran Sergeant Valis: You are running next to Lorimar who is in turn flanked by some four hundred Imperial Army personnel each one firing their seven shot carbines at the enemy franticly. Lorimar ignites his Jump Pack and is thrown forwards, he lands on the large Walker and immediately begins to take it down ripping into the cockpit its windows are splattered with strange coloured blood and soon the Walker collapses into the side of a building, Lorimar stepping out a roar sounds from the Assaki. You are given command of a Platoon to take a enemy held building there are about thirty PDF troopers and eight Amphibus in there (You have fifty Guardsmen in uniform only) take it.

Chaplain Valanoth: You are standing on a burnt out Leman Russ swarms of Assaki standing around you along with a member from the Twelfth who is acting as your bodyguard (You name him if you want though he will probably die later on) there is a sudden ping on your armour and you look down to see a shimmer in the light, a tall and skinny Amphibus suddenly shows itself and shreds the Squad of Assaki standing around it you leap forwards roaring “Foul Xeno!”. (This is extremely fast and tough to kill so make the fight last)

Brother Acrias: You lead the way of the counter attack along with Lorimar. There is a large group of enemy up ahead that are now opening fire with their one shot weapons as Amphibus bound forwards from the ranks. You level your Bolt Pistol and begin to fire as two Squads of Night Lords take up positions around you and their Captain levelling Bolters they let out a mighty battle cry “We Have Come For You!” and open fire. (Fight them as you wish I have no particular objective).

Rest Of The Squad: (Sorry about this guys I started to run out of individual ideas so decided to give a Squad update promise you will all get one each next time) Librarian Cian and Honoured Brother Grayson are acting as leaders of the Squad for this update. You all become separated from the Main Assault and find yourselves in a large tower block. The new members of the Squad stick to themselves (That’s not to say you cannot interact with each member however) there are eight levels with a elevator leading upwards along with a flight of stairs. Whichever way you go there will be roughly a hundred PDF troopers and some thirty odd Amphibus (Hope that keeps you busy:biggrin.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas followed Orpheus and Vathek out of the Thunderhawk and was embraced by his primarch. He saw the disain on Lorimar's face and smiled as he took his helm off and watched the other Astartes in the room with a predatory gaze, his head cocked to one side. He whispered to Orpheus and Vathek so only they could hear, *"Can you smell it brothers? They fear us." * 

------------------------------------

As the battle on the planet below commenced and the squad got seperated and ended up in a huge tower block Eliphas thought on their new comrades. They certainly did not like him or his other two comrades for whatever reason, not like he cared but it was not good for moral of the younger Astartes. But then again he should not worry about this company and its fate of its initiates, it wasn't his or his battle brothers' they were only here because their lord had ordered it, and this battle would be over soon.

As they entered the tower Eliphas stuck with Vathek and Orpheus, he knew how they fought and fought better with them, his tall slender form looked skinny compared to the two of them and he laughed as he wondered what the other members in here must think of his personalized armor. The stairs and elevators that went up were on opposite sides of the floor they were on and he guessed it was the same the whole way up, *"Brothers," *he said to Orpheus and Vathek although he knew that the others could hear him over the vox, *"I have a plan, I will go up through the elevator shaft while you go up the stairs. We will attack the fools from both sides one floor at a time, just dont shoot me."*

He smiled at his own joke and made his way to the elevator. Once the door opened he stepped inside and once it closed he ripped open the top with his power claws and pulled himself out and on to the top. Orpheus and Vathek would know what he was doing, but those other fools would have to learn quickly how the Light Eaters fight before they get left to clean up the scraps. 

As he stuck his claws into the metal of the shaft and began to climb up to the next floor his mind began to drift to what he would do to the men upstairs before his two friends got there. Maybe gut one and hang him from the cieling so that a patrol could find him, or maybe he would simply stalk them and pull them up into the darkness one by one so that when his allies reach the door their enemies will have their backs to them. So many things he could do, he shook his head and clamped down on his dark need and made his way into the huge vent above the elevator door and waited for the elevator to reach the floor.

It dinged as it reached the floor and the doors opened smoothly to reveal nothing inside. He heard muffled responses as the soldiers within noticed the strange elevator and waited for one to go and investigate. As the soldier slowly walked in he failed to notice the huge hole above him at the right time and when he looked up Eliphas quickly pulled him up and let him release one scream before gutting him like a fish, huge amounts of blood pourning into the elevator. The man's body was nearly cut in half so Eliphas cut the spine and let the legs fall into the elevator before making his way back into the vent with the rest of the soldier.

He found a nice little screen where the air was let into the room below and put the other half of the bleeding body on it knowing it would collapse in about a minute and the body would fall into the room below. He went a little further and gazed through another screen at a soldier smoking, he heard shouts behind him and knew they had found the legs in the blood soaked elevator. A crash soon after signaled the rest of the body falling through the screen and with the sound of more shouts he shot out of the shaft and at the man smoking, picking him up as he flew to a dark room with another vent screen in it.

He didn't know why the soldiers on this level were using flashlights and the like, he assumed his brothers that controlled the artillery had somehow hit a power line. The man he held whimpered and wet himself, *"Ah don't be like that, here I will tell you a riddle and if you get it right I will let you go, ok?"* The man nodded hurriedly so Eliphas went on, *"I am swift like the wind, can shatter rocks, and gently caress the skin, what am I?"* The man's eyes darted back and forth as he tried to figure out an answer but apparently none came to him because he started to sob, _"I don't....I don't know...."_ Eliphas shook his head, *"Water."* He ripped the man open as he screamed, blood spraying everywhere, and left him propped up against the far wall from the door so that his friends could find him before climbing back into the vent system and making his way to another side of the floor.


----------



## AceSage (Jun 29, 2009)

Brother Orpheus smiled as his Primarch stepped back from their embrace and moved on to Vathek. His smile faded as his gaze swept over the fellow Night Lords standing beyond him, no, not fellow, his only brothers here were Vathek and Eliphas. These Night Lords were grim-faced and looked wary of him and his two brothers. He put on a blank expression and heard Eliphas' voice whisper in his ear. 

*"Can you smell it brothers? They fear us,"*

Orpheus smiled sickly, and eyed two marines lined up before him frown at his expression, which made his smile widen even more. Vathek had deduced the others' emotions quicker than he, though it was not surprising, Orpheus thought. 

"Brothers...I have a feeling this is going to be fun..." Orpheus' voice trailed off as he spoke without moving his head at all, and returned his expression to a blank one. Yes, this was going to be fun. 

_____________________​
Orpheus entered the tower block in between the two of his brothers Vathek and Eliphas, his power sword held un-activated in his right hand, his ornate bolt pistol held firmly in his left. He heard Eliphas' plan and nodded approvingly as his brother entered the elevator, and he smiled as the doors closed, thinking of the horrible things he and his brothers were going to do to the enemy. He ascended the stairs at a jog with Vathek and thumbed his power sword's activation rune, and the weapon hummed as it powered up and began radiating a magnificent white glow, and he cocked his bolt pistol. He heard a sharp scream and smiled, knowing Eliphas had begun his grisly work. He rounded a corner and continued up the steps, shortly after he heard another scream, this time slightly longer. Eliphas was toying with them. He laughed quietly as he ran the last few steps to the doors to the first floor, stopping beside Vathek and listening closely, before a Night Lord ran past them, shouldering open the door with a feral roar and firing into the troopers. Orpheus stormed in after the astartes, howling as he fired at a trooper and watched as his insides blew out from him. 

He inhaled sharply, savouring the smell of fresh blood, before exhaling with a grunt. He raised his glowing *********** sword high in the air. 

"Brothers! Let the feast begin!"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Valis watched as the three new brothers stepped of the thunderhawk and were embraced by the Primach. If that was meant to make him feel jealous it wasn't working. Valis didn't require embraces or rewards. He would just fight for the Emperor. He looked and thought about his new brothers. They weren't here to fight for the twelth. In his mind they were here to keep an eye on him and his brothers. He pushed the thought to the side, his mind still reeling from finding out what the Primach was planning. He just decided he would ignore them until they impressed him. He would make them fear him. Being the Veteran Sergeant had its perks.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Veteran Sergeant Valis charged out off the back off the stormbird. He saw Lorimar a magnificant sight cutting into the traitors. He quickly seized a platoon of men. "Comrades, follow me. We must take out that building." He pointed to a building nearby. He cut short their Sergeants complaints. "Now FOR THE EMPEROR." He charged inside followed by the men. Inside were 30 of the traitors Planetary defence force, and 8 of those Amphibus his brothers had described too him. He looked at the Sergeant. "Take care of those traitors I will go for the xeno. When you finish mopping up and if I haven't killed all those Xeno, you and your men will. Do you understand?" The sergeant nodded before bellowing "FOR THE EMPEROR." He and his men charged into the traitors. Valis leapt up a floor to where the Amphibus were waiting. He landed and they formed a circle round him. He smiled beneath his mask, the Screaming face. Without giving a warning he leapt into the air. He fired several bolts into the first one that leaped at him blowing its head off. He twisted to fire again hitting another two relishing in their screams as they were torn apart by the bolts. He landed and stabbed one in the back before his leg armour getting pierced. He grunted turning to see an Amphibus standing there a look of triumph on its face. He just looked at it before snapping its nack. He lauged to the rest "I am a veteran Sergeant of his immortal Emperors Night Lords Legion. I have suffered worse injuries than this." He smiled manically, "And I am your destruction."


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

*e*

Brother Elexa needed know invitation to charge and he activated his jump pack swooping high over the swarm of Assaki. A las bolt clipped his armour and he screamed in rage diving towards the midst of the Assaki lines.

Kestra, the dragon flamer roared shooting tongues of fire and he heard screams below him as the Assaki ignited like dried wood. He landed in the gap created by their twitching corpses and Vax gleamed in his hand. Upon his chest the dragon eye gleamed temporarily transfixing his opponents and he hollored a war cry

"If I can kill that... Imagine what I will do to you"

The powersword Vax scythed through the air and his cry was echoed by the death screams of his victims and they cowered as he advanced. Those that cowered in fear fell and the shrieking death cries were added to the melancholy howling of Vax punctuated by the dragons roar as Elexa's flamer cleared a path. 

Yet the battle took its toll upon Elexa and as he scythed through opponents his strokes became lethargic and his guard widened. A sergeants power sword beat aside his tiring parries slicing his hamstring and though Kestra's dragon fire incinerated the soldier his armour was dented and blood seeped from a mass of open wound upon his chest from the relentless energy fire of lasguns. 

He was alone in the midst of the enemy, seperated from his brothers by his own reckless fervour and he cursed himself feeling the weight of his mistakes upon him once more. 

His leg gave way as a knife bit into the open wound and he howled cutting the offending guardsman's arm before activating his jump pack and rising into the air, exploding upwards. He surveyed the battle from above and he felt several of his chest wounds heal though his hamstring continued to ache as the stimulant injectors failed under the crippling damage to his armour.

Below him he saw the new boys shoulder to shoulder fighting towards a building and he dived into the entrance. He stood on the bottom floor and waited for the elevator to come down and relayed his position to Librarian Cian through the vox. He liked the librarian, a good warrior.

"Sir the new boys have entered a tower block." He paused for a second to relay the co-ordinates before adding "I'm going after them"

The elevator chimed and he saw a mangled corpse upon the flaw and he smiled. Maybe they were pretty good. He saw the hole in the ceiling and hoisted himself up through but they weren't their. 

He ignited his jump pack slowly, careful to avoid severing cables till he came to the roof. He opened the elevator doors slowly using Vax to push them apart. 
"Newbies" he whispered through the vox "Where are you... I'm on the top floor and i dont want to get shot by your bullets. My armour is sodded and the last thing i need is a bolt in my ass"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas heard his brothers burst into the room and knew they would finish the rest of the scared fools. *"I'm going on ahead to scout the floors."* He told them before disappearing into the elevator shaft again, he noticed a marine further up enter the top floor and decided to silently follow. Instead of using his jump pack he climbed up the shaft like a spider on the wall, noting which floors had enemies and which didn't. When he reached the door he poked his head in and gazed around for a bit watching the marine the whole time. 
_
"Newbies" _came the marine's whisper, _"Where are you... I'm on the top floor and i dont want to get shot by your bullets. My armour is sodded and the last thing i need is a bolt in my ass"_ Eliphas pulled himself up and into the room before answering, *"Behind you and three floors down."* he smiled to himself as the marine swiftly turned toward him, *"Now if you don't mind I have to get back to killing what's in this building, you are more then welcome to help."* and with that he lept back into the shaft and back to the floor two floors above his brothers.

*"Brothers, the floor above you is empty, go on to the next one and I will be there."* he said to Orpheus and Vathek. Too bad he couldn't use the elevator again but at least he still had the vents to work with, so he slipped into one and silently moved into the room. At every vent he would stop and note how many soldiers were there and what their weapons were, *"Orpheus, when you enter this floor throw a few grenades in first to thin out the crowd, there are a lot here."* He turned a corner in the vent and peered through a screen spying only two PDF troopers and smiled, his next victims.

He slowly opened the screen and fell to the floor before cutting both of their heads off, he picked them both up and made his way to where he had seen an MG nest shooting out a window. He stopped in the darkness and rolled both heads toward the three men gaurding and using the weapon before clinging to the ceiling and crawling above them as they turned and watched the heads in horror. He studied the fear on their faces for a few seconds, savoring every bit of it, he dropped down on one the power claws in his feet grasping hold of the man and stabbed three claws through another before shooting the last one with his bolt pistol.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Zephyrus pressed his hand to the cool crysteel of the starboard observatorium's main viewing portal, feeling the beating heart of the ship reverberating up through his palm. He studied his refection in the smooth surface for a moment before focusing passed the ghostlike twin and out into the hungry void. 

He was alone in the echoing chamber; why would someone come here when there was nothing to see but endless stars? _Only someone who wishes to be alone with his thoughts. Someone seeking answers to questions he is afraid to ask._ The darkness whispered back to him. He had been here, questioning principles he had once thought to be unshakeable, since the revelation in the Armoury. 

Zephyrus had been rooted in shock when the words 'Life Eater' had spilled from his Captain's lips and only vaguely heard the plans summoned up by his brothers in their outrage. It was only after the others had left had he shaken off the disbelief and pulled Lorimar aside into the practice cages. There he had quarreled with his old friend for the first time in ages. He had pleaded with Lorimar to see the insanity of his plans. To attack their Primarch, their father? Such a thing was so beyond belief that Zephyrus's mind refused to accept it. The exposure of Brother Arlis's death had hit him like a hammer. He trusted Lorimar like a brother borne of the same womb, if his Captain said that Arlis's death had been by an assassin's bullet then it must be the truth. Someone on this ship had killed his battle brother. _An Astartes had killed his Brother. Betrayal._ 

Lorimar had been frothing in rage; his sense of reason had flown out the voidscreens along with his logic. He had finally pushed passed Zephyrus and burst out of the Armoury like a tempest given form. After his Captain had left, Zephyrus had retreated to the sanctuary of the observatorium; serfs and ratings had scattered in his path in blind fear. Here he had stayed, staring out across the cold expanse in the direction of Terra.
He reached up and massaged his temple, closing his eyes and letting out a soft sigh. His breath frosted in his mouth and a chill passed over him. His eyes flew open.

_The stars were burning._

He stumbled back, collapsing to his knees, and the vision was broken; misting away like fingers of ethereal fog. Where his palm had touched the portal was a perfect handprint of hoarfrost.

----

As the stormbird slid from the icy caress of space, Zephyrus's eyes were on Curze himself and not the three newly arrived Astartes that stepped from the belly of the mighty craft. So many years before, when the Crusade was young, he had shared a connection with the pale primarch; both cursed by the same fleeting visions, although Zephyrus to a much lesser degree than his primarch. 

He felt no such connection now. Something had changed and Zephyrus felt a cold sensation sweep along his skin even under his full battle plate.

----

The first thing that always struck Zephyrus about any battle was the noise. The roaring voice of war, filled with the shriek of munitions and screams of man and machine. Over this song was another chorus, the thousands of thoughts that echoed in the veil between the real and the Empyrean. 

He leapt from the ramp of the stormbird, Infinitum held high and crunching paving stones beneath his boots. Crystalline threads of cobalt lightning arced from his outstretched gauntlet into the milling traitor forces. Panic ensued as the energy lanced between closely packed bodies, jumping from man to man and leaving smoldering corpses in its wake. Infinitum spun lazy circles in his grasp, reaping a heavy toll from any who were fool enough to step within his reach.

Shots zinged off his armour, a bloom of pain erupting from his shoulder where a lucky marksman had found a gap in the plates. He snarled and unleashed a wave of rolling energy through the crowd, turning the pain into brute force with the skill only a Librarian of the Astartes could muster.

His vox whispered to life and he listened to Brother Elexa's words carefully, turning to stride towards the towering building of ferocrete, glass, and steel. He frowned at the behaviour of these new additions to the squad and with a flex of his throat opened the squad channel,

'Squad, report your positions and status,' he growled into the vox as he stepped through the tattered remains of the door and into the building, 'You are not basic recruits and I expect you to act accordingly.'


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Grayson nodded to his brother, and a smile crossed his lips. He lowered his head to his brother in salute, and held his stave in one hand. He rotated his neck around, letting the bones pop slowly, and outstreched his arms. He could feel the tension release in his joints, as the resounded with a pop at every move, as if releasing them from their dormant state. He stepped forward with his left foot, and held his stave in a defensive position. The scars striping his body were many, trophies of previous battles, and earned in the baptism that is war.

He could sense the tension within the room. Everyone seemed on edge with the arrival of this newcomer, this master of the depths of the warp and its powers. Grayson had seen such hate spread through his chapter before like wildfire, and plant seeds of doubt in his brothers. He averted his gaze from Zephyrus and brought his eyes upon his brothers. It had been some years since any of them had heard his voice, and now they would hear it once more.

"You fools, how dare you look upon our brother in disgust, as if he is some vile creature. Any man among us can carry a blessed boltgun into battle, and baptise his enemies in the flames of war..."

Graysons face changed, from understanding to anger, his eyes narrowing and filling with the fire that burned within, the fire of brotherhood and understanding, the sames fires that burned when he was chastized upon becoming a brother in the Sons of Night.

"But none of you have any right to judge Brother Zephyrus. He is a servant of the Emperor, just as we are. He bears a burden none of us could ever understand, the torment it is to bear the weight of the warp and use it to aid us against the enemy. Any man who looks upon MY BROTHER with disgust and fear is NO BROTHER OF MINE. HE IS A SERVANT OF THE EMPEROR JUST AS YOU AND I, AND A FAR BETTER MAN BY BEARING HIS BURDEN. REMEMBER THAT, IN THE FLAMES OF BATTLE, TRUST YOUR BROTHER, FOR HE IS TRULY MY BROTHER THAT SHEDS HIS BLOOD WITH ME THIS DAY!"

Ein sprang forward off his right foot, bringing both his hands across his stave, and brought it down hard into Zephyrus' stave. The leading edge was blocked, as he used his momentum to bring his trailing tip through and across the shoulderblades of the librarian. He could feel the shaft tremble in his hands from the impact, and completed his turn, allowing the stunned librarian to regain his footing.

He thought to himself, as he kept his eyes solely on his opponent 'Let us do this dance brother, and know that you are my brother, for you have shed your blood with me this day.'


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek stood shoulder to shoulder with his Brothers, Eliphas' familiar voice whipsered
_"Can you smell it brothers? They fear us." _
And he was right, they did fear them. And rightly so, Vathek savoured the moment as Orpheus commented on the battle to come and how fun it would prove.
_"Fun"_ Vathek whispered softly. He would enjoy this battle, the chance to spill blood. 
Vathek's temper and bloodlust had always been something questioned my more 'civilised' Marines, but he made no apologies, he loved the thrill of death and destruction. Secretly he longed for the great crusade to continue until the end of time so he would never have to cease his glorious slaughter.

------------------------------------

As the sound of war echoed around them, Vathek followed his good freind Orpheus into the action. 
After what seemed like a lifetime the killing started. 

Unsheathing his lighting claws, Vathek charged. With a bestial roar he lunged into a guard, leaving nought but a mangled corpse behind. With a fury only an Astartes could muster Vathek danced to the tune of dismemberment, slaughtering those foolish enough to stand before him.

_"Brothers, the floor above you is empty, go on to the next one and I will be there."_
He heard Eliphas say into the vox.
"Empty? Damn" Vathek thought, throwing himself up the next set of stairs four at a time.

As he and Orpheus reached the next occupied floor Eliphas' voice came over the vox again. Instructing Orpheus to use a grenade to thin the numbers of enimes beyond the very door they stood behind. 
Vathek looked at his brother, removing his helm. Orpheus moved his hand towards a grenade and Vathek held a hand up to stop him. 
_"Let me"_ the warrior said, with a feral smile that would have certainly uneased someone who did not know him.

Once again unsheathing his lighting claws, Vathek stood to his full height. Throwing his arms out beside him and realesing an almighty roar, Vathek screamed 
_"For Curze, the Lords of the Night and everlasting slaughter!"_


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Leaping from the wrecked Leman Russ, he brought his hammer back, and slammed it forward. The Amphibus dodged to one side, and taking advantage of Valanoth's vulnerable position, he toppled him sideways, slashing at him.

The Amphibus clawed at the armor, leaving great gashes and sending parchment fluttering about him. Valanoth swang at it with his fist, and managed to land a hook to the creature's head. He rolled back to his feet and swung his hammer in a circle; The creature ducked and punched Valanoth in the gut. Valanoth felt the blow through his armor and stumbled backward, trying to regain his balance. His foe was too fast to be struck by the slow weapon; Know what had ot be done, he tossed it to the ground and balled his fists. He charged at it, and tackled it mid-torso. They rolled on the ground, slashing and pummeling each other, until the Amphibus twisted off of him and pinned him to the ground. It grabbed his helmet and tried to tear it from the armor, but Valanoth brought his hands together about the creature's arm with a sickening _snap_ as the creature's arm broke. It howled in pain and reared back to punch through the faceplate, and suddenly the piercing sound of bolter fire broke the heat of battle. The creature rolled away as the rounds impacted the armor behind him; Looking to his side, Valanoth saw his bodyguard with his weapon leveled at the spot the Amphibus had been. Valanoth, getting to his feet, shouted at him, "Flee you fool!".

It was too late. From behind the wrecked tank the Amphibus pounced, and, grabbing the arm of the Astartes, flung him in an arc that ended against the side of the tank hull. The astartes landed limp, and the creature snorted at it. Valanoth loosed a cry of absolute rage and charged at it; It braced itself for the impact, and the two clashed, flesh and steel whirling through the air. Valanoth pinned the creature to the ground, but it gripped him by the leg and tossed him sideways, nimbly rolling to its feet. The two circled each other, until the amphibus darted forward with blinding speed and slashed Valanoth's helmet. It jinked to one side, blinding Valanoth, and he tore it from his armor. He could now see his foe face to face The sound of bolter fire erupted again, and the creature's leg exploded in a fountain of gore and bone fragments. The bodyguard, still laying by the shell of the Leman Russ, dropped his weapon, made a final one finger salute to the Amphibus, and went limp. The amphibus fell onto its hands and its remaining foot, and lunged at Valanoth. He swung as it lunged, and his fist connected to its jawbone, which cracked as it struck. The Amphibus loosed a cry of rage, and standing up on its remaining foot, towered over valanoth and swung both arms at him, the sheer force knocking Valanoth to the ground.

The creature, now in a fury, grabbed Valanoth by the leg and flung him straight up. Valanoth crashed down on top of an intact Leman Russ, its occupants butchered. He scrabbled backwards to the open hatch of the turret, and found the entire top had been torn open, leaving the contents of the armored turret completely exposed. Blood stained the controls and Valanoth fought to stand amidst the tangle of cords and pipes that had been flung loose.

The creature crawled up over the side, directly in front of valanoth, and slowly slunk forward, savoring the kill. Valanoth looked about him for anything he could use, and saw a flashing button- On it, it read "Armed". He looked forward to the stubby barrel of the tank. 

The amphibus began to clamber over the front of the turret, salivating in anticipation of the fresh Astartes flesh, but stopped as he saw Valanoth's hand positioned over the button. It looked at him, then looked down at the barrel sticking into his torso, and Valanoth dropped his hand on top of the button.

A thunderous bang shot through the battlefield, and a fountain of gore erupted from the barrel of the tank as the heavy shell blew the amphibus to chunks. Valanoth breathed a sigh of relief, and found his way down to his bodyguard. He removed his hemet, and confirmed his death. He hung his head, and said a prayer for his fallen brother. He had fought and died bravely with the Emperor's name on his lips. And thats all anyone could ask for.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas saw Vathek charge into the room and tear the soldiers apart with the fury he was well known for. Eliphas just stood there with a soldier's head in his hand, studying the horrified expression with mock interest, *"Subtle as always my friend."* he tossed the head out the window, *"One of the children we were assigned to followed me up the elevator shaft, he should be here shortly, too bad there's nothing left for him to play with.....hahahahahaha..."* Just then the Librarian's voice came over the vox, _'You are not basic recruits and I expect you to act accordingly.'_ Eliphas shook his head, *"Not too polite is he? Do you suppose we made him mad? Huh hahaha..."* As he made his way across the hall to Orpheus and Vathek he kicked the dead body of the soldier he had shot delighting in the sickening crunch. *"The Light Eaters are on the fourth level, I don't know where the rest of your squad is, probably cleaning up the scraps."*

He chuckled a little as he imagined how angry that would make the Librarian before saying to Orpheus and Vathek, *"I didn't have a chance to scout the next floor but I'm sure there are a few soldiers up there and they should be the last. Let's say we go give them a nice little surprise hmm?"*


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

_"Surprise hmm?"_ Vathek spoke into his Vox as he shook the gore and dismembered flesh from his razor sharp claws. Vathek picked his helm from the floor and replaced it, red light from his eye sockets dancing upon the skull painted upon the front. 

When helmeted, Vathek was a terrifying spectacle. Something he planned to make full use of on the next floor. 
He turned to Orpheus and Eliphas, his brothers, and said
_"What say we have ourselves a little contest brothers? Whoever can score the most kills without alerting the enemy wins. Loser must tend to the winner's armour when this conflict is through!_

And without another word, Vathek was working his way into the building's ventilation system.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Slowly, one hand at a time, Vathek crawled through the vents. He could hear one of them cough ahead. 
A man, who appeared beyond his prime, sat below an opening in the vent smoking a cigarette.
_"Fool"_ Vathek thought to himself, this man was off his guard and in a position to be attacked all to easily. 
The Veteran Warrior considered leaving this cretin for the briefest second, but quickly dismissed the thought as he carefully removed the vent cover.

Taking a last glance around the room Vathek whispered to the man.
_"Do you fear what stalks the night?"_
With a start the man turned, horror painted across his face at the sight of the skull on Vathek's helm. 
Vathek gave the man no time to scream as he drove his massive gaunlted hand into the man's mouth. Using his Astartes strength, Vathek lifeted the man into the Vent by his jaw and promptly proceeded to snap the fool's neck.
_"This is Brother Vathek, and the game begins!"_


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas shook his head as Vathek made his way into the vent systems, *"Brother you know that this contest could only be won by one such as I....but nevertheless I accept your challenge."* He made his way back to the elevator shaft and rocketed up to the next level before stepping onto the floor and blending into the shadows. Around the corner he saw a man smoking a cigarette suddenly be pulled into the vent and smiled to himself, he heard mumbled voices and saw two men come around the other corner, a patrol. 

He stood there in the shadows waiting patiently until they had their backs to him, he grabbed one's neck and snapped it before punching his lightning claws through the back and out the chest of the other. He cut off one of their heads and walked around the corner they had come from gazing into the horror filled eyes, he heard a gasp and without even looking shot the man dead with his bolt pistol before activating the vox, *"Three down."* he said simply before crushing the head in his hand and melting into the shadows again.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek heard the shot resonate through seemingly empty corridors.
_"Ah, Eliphas is at work"_ he said quietly to himself. He relished watching his brother's work and wondered where Orpheus was. If his Brother was not quick, it would be he who washed and cleaned the armour of the winner.

Vathek descended from the vents and made his way from room to room. Many were empty but he eventually found one occupied with three Guards. The first looked up just as the blades from Vathek's lightning claws pierced his skull. The second, a boy by the looks of him, attempted to bolt for the door, past Vathek. The Night Lord grasped the boy by the throat and headbutted him, shattering his face. 
With a speed deceptive of his size, Vathek leapt upon the third and final guard. He held his gauntlet over the man's mouth, to stifle his screams. Leaning in close, Vathek whispered
_"Tell me, do you fear what stalkes the night?"_
The man's eyes widened as Vathek drove his blade under his ribs and into his heart.
Rising from his knees Vathek opened his Vox to his squad
_"That makes four Brothers. Hurry Orpheus, and you may have time to see Eliphas' face as I defeat him"_


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Valis leapt diving into one knocking them both through the floor. He activated his jump pack right in its face, watching in satisfaction as it burned to death. He smiled at the screams leaping back up the last two started backing way staying low. He laughed "Where do you think you're going?" He walked forwards waiting for them to make their moves. One jumped at him from the left while the other jumped from the right. He rolled forward and kneeling, pushed his claws all the way through their chests. He stood and slowly walked down the stairs. At the bottom the Sergeant met him. "Sir, we routed the enemy with very few casulties. We have 8 prisoners." Valis smiled "No prisoners sergeant. I want them all dead. Now." The sergeant bowed before turning and barking orders to his men. His men turned around and opened fire, killing all the traitors. "Good work sergeant. Try and rejoin your regiment." He leapt outside and looked around for his squad.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas chuckled as heard Vathek's count, he decided that he had better start looking harder for soldiers to kill. He found two, another patrol by the looks of it, by what looked to be a cafeteria for the building, so he followed them in. As he clung to the cieling with his claws a large smile crossed his face,* "Jackpot..."* he said to himself. Six men, including the two who had walked in, occupied the cafeteria's defences. Two MG nests sat at the back end protecting the doors but of course they hadnt bothered to look above them and so Eliphas crept in unnoticed.

The two men who were on patrol began talking with one of the nests, with their attention elsewhere he could take out the first one unharmed. Once he was above both of them men working the gun he let go of the cieling with his hands and hung down, his claws on his feet still gripping the cieling, and grabbed both mens' heads and crushed them before reaching up and grabbing the cieling again. 

He made his way over to the other nest and sat there for a moment thinking on what to do, he hung down behind the two patrol men so that the men in the nest could see him briefly before killing them. He stabbed his claws through the patrol mens' chests and jumped at the men in the nest, the claws on his feet engulfing their faces, *"My count is now nine."* He felt a sharp pain in his knee and looked down to see a tiny combat knife sticking out of his leg where the knee joint was, he took the knife out and with a quick flex of his leg muscles both of the heads in his claws were crushed.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

_"Nine!"_ Vathek roared, knowing there would not be enough guards on this floor to overtake his Brother now. Instead, Vathek decided to cement his place in the middle and ensure he was not the overall loser; he was not going to clean armour when this conflict was finished.

_"Eliphas, Orpheus. Things up here are about to get a lot louder Brothers!"_
With a cackle, Vathek unclipped a grenade from his pouch and casually tossed it into an empty room. Shrapnel and pieces of furniture erupted out of the doorway behind him.
Vathek heard many angry shouts and knew he had alerted the remaining guards. He opened his vox once again.

_"Congratulations Brother Eliphas, your victory is well deserved"_
As Vathek finished, a set of double doors several meters to his left burst open. From beyond them came a large group of Guards, it appeared this floor also housed the barracks and there were more Guards alive than Vathek had assumed.

Once again, Vathek unsheathed his claws in the face of these new enemies.
The Night Lord smiled and looked at each of them in turn.
_"So. Who wants to be the first to die?"_
And with a scream he charged.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Zephyrus ducked his head to enter the shatter lentil of the building. The anteroom was littered with broken furnishings and strewn papers that skittered in the breeze of his passing. His emerald eyes scanned the room quickly, taking in the destroyed lift-shaft and blood-spattered flagstones. It was silent save for the soft whisper of the papers settling around his legs.

Zephyrus crossed the open floor with a loping stride and peeked into the stairway. The spiraling stone disappeared into darkness. Faint screams echoed down the dark shaft as he began to climb, taking the steps four at a time with a bounding pace. The servo-motors in his armour hummed softly as they aided his balance.

The voice of one of the new Astartes whispered from his vox and Zephyrus felt his anger rise in a hot tide at the brash tones, these new additions were nothing like his brothers. He silently recalled a mental calming exercise as he stepped across a threshold bearing the distinct marks of lightning claws and into the first floor hallway.

The metallic scent of blood that hung in the air was so thick Zephyrus could taste it. Fear coiled around the torn bodies that littered the floor, their deaths had been violent to the point that it left an echoing stain in the empyrean. Zephyrus felt a faint unease slip over him as he went room by room. There was something wrong, something that he couldn't quite place. He quickly returned to the stairs and began to ascend once again. 
The same scene played out on the second and third floors; bodies of guardsmen hacked apart with a viciousness that seemed beyond necessary to Zephyrus. 

This looks like the work of Angron's blood-thirsty legion, not the Sons of Night! Zephyrus found himself dismayed as he stepped over another ravaged corpse. War was a brutal thing, something that he was built to excel at, but this? This was savagery for savagery's sake! Yet, something still tugged at the corner of his mind; something he felt like he was missing.

He paused for a moment and took in his surroundings with a calculating eye. There had been at least three guardsmen in the room he stood. They were now in various stages of dismemberment, body parts strewn in crimson pools and cooling in the stagnant air. Guardsmen, humans. _The bodies were all Human._ His twin heartbeats increased with a sudden realization. Where were the Xenos?

Zephyrus focused his mind inwards, reaching through the layers of himself until he found the core of his being. It was blue hot and tasted like the air before an onrushing storm, he focused on it for a heartbeat; centering his being carefully for what he was about to do next. With a twist he pushed outwards, the room seemed to pulse with sudden colors that never existed in the mortal world. He pushed his consciousness farther and farther out through meters of stone and metal and _looked_.

What he saw caused his mind to recoil with a snap back to his body. His new brothers were but a floor above him, with nearly fifteen filthy xenos practically on top of them.

His body reacted before his mind was fully recovered from its abrupt return to his skull and he found himself sprinting down the hallway towards the closed door of the stairs. 

Zephyrus brought Infinitum around just in time to blow the door off its hinges as he barreled into the darkness of the stairwell. Lightning arced from his form as he opened the vox link again,

*'The xenos, Brothers! They are closing on your pos...' *

A cold sensation swept through him the instant before the two Amphibus dropped from the looping flights above him. Zephyrus twisted wildly to the side, barely avoiding the snapping jaws of the red scaled Amphibus as it landed on his back. The second Amphibus was a sickly mottled green; looping ropes of drool hung from a snarling mouth that seemed to be nothing more than a thousand razor sharp fangs. It bounded off the stairs above him, crashing into his side as he tried to dislodge the xenos beast that clung to his back.

The strength of the beast was massive; it collided with enough force to send all three of them toppling down the hard stone stairs in a struggling melee of ceramite plates and xenos limbs. They landed with a resounding crash in the remains of the door Zephyrus had blasted apart not moments before. Zephyrus roared in pain as he arched his back and kicked himself upright and Infinitum crackled with sapphire lances of energy as he swept the forcestaff around in a blistering arc. The green xenos had been thrown wide from where they had landed, but the red one tangled in the remains of the door and still stunned from the fall. 

Infinitum impacted with the creature as it scrambled upright, the Amphibus's ribcage shattered in a massive discharge of energy. It let out a burbling shriek as it flew backwards and landed farther down the stairs.

Zephyrus brought Infinitum back around with a twist of his wrist and locked eyes with the remaining green-skinned creature. The slit-pupil eyes glowed with rage and hatred as the beast coiled to spring at him once more.

Zephyrus felt a wicked smile curl his features as the xenos surged forwards,

'You should have run when you had the chance filth...' he hissed as the very air around him arced with power.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Fenix watched the new marines enter the building through the door. Shaking his head he thought aloud, "What kind of idiot uses the front door?" With a look of contempt cast at the backs of his new brothers, Fenix activated his jump pack.

Using his jump pack and the surrounding roofs and walls he worked his way up to the top of the building. Hiding himself behind a plie of rubble he took in his surroundings. The roof was flat with a small room, presumably a stairwell, in one of the corners. There was an artillery unit set up in the centre of the roof with several guardsmen and labourers working around it. The group was hard at work with the artillery piece, oblivious to anything else. Fenix took to the skys again and circled high above the artillery, waiting for the right moment to strike. When the time came he shot down like an arrow. Landing on top of a guardsman, crushing him, Fenix decapitated one then ran through another before they had time to react. Several guardmen aimed their lasguns at him and fired. Just as they fired, Fenix leapt up and shot over their heads, landing behind them. The lasfire cut down several of the labourers and a few guardsmen. The bewildered guardsmen looked with shock at the men they had killed while Fenix killed them all, quickly and efficiently. 

The remaining men had scattered as soon as they had came to their senses. This was a delight to Fenix who hunted each down with the cold efficiency he was known for. Some tried to escape into the building, but Brother Fenix stopped them before they were anywhere near. Some threw themselves off the roof rather than stay there with the cold killer. When the last was dead Fenix bounded over to the stairwell and began his descent, ready to spread more terror.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Brother Acrias: You lead the way of the counter attack along with Lorimar. There is a large group of enemy up ahead that are now opening fire with their one shot weapons as Amphibus bound forwards from the ranks. You level your Bolt Pistol and begin to fire as two Squads of Night Lords take up positions around you and their Captain levelling Bolters they let out a mighty battle cry “We Have Come For You!” and open fire. (Fight them as you wish I have no particular objective).


"punnish them men" acrias yelling at the top of his voice. he sees many space marines running into battle, but then in the corner of his eye he sees a hostile enemy leveling a luancher right into the assult. he shouts to the marines around him "show him our firepower", they chuckled and pulled the triger. acrias watching. as rounds hit the hostile, he colapses with blood gushing out staining floor around the hostile. acrias charges forward, banner in hand, joins the other units in crushing the enemy. two men jump acrias hanging onto him trying to takehim down, acrias lifts his right arm and grabs the head of one and flings him into the mans own squad, the other leaps off and runs like a little girl. 

acrias luaghs but as he does a round hits his right knee, his yells in pain, lifts his bolt pistol and fires round after round into the man who tryed to kill him. the enemy run but the marines keep firing, crushing them, blood scatters onto the floor, acrias shout " not one shall live, while the night lords stand."

they walk over, all of them, evrey marine there even acrias using the standard as a crutch. they walk over the bodies of the fallen they stop, acrias lifts the banner in the air and thruts it into the gorund.


----------



## AceSage (Jun 29, 2009)

"Victory?" Orpheus whispered back into the vox at Vathek's statement. "Surely you should know by know never to count me out." Orpheus said quietly as he hugged the wall to the side of the building, having climbed out one of the windows and made his way up the tower block, using any handhold and grip strong enough to haul himself up to the next floor. He saw a window nearby and moved along the ledge he was on carefully, and stopped to peer inside for a moment. He saw some type of armoury, filled with racks of weapons on the walls, and roughly eight men scattered about the room, although there was an archway leading in to an adjoining room on one side. The window was already opened so he sheathed his power sword and bolt pistol, and took out his combat knife, sticking it in between his teeth as he climbed in the window as quiet as he could. 

_Thank the Emperor a war is going on, less they would have heard me_, Orpheus thought as he crept to one guard sitting in a chair with his back to the window. He heard the faint hum of approaching aircraft and paused, drawing his bolt pistol, waiting till the aircraft were overheard to begin his slaughter. The first craft passed, and he slit the man's throat with his knife, quickly raising his bolt pistol and emptying the clip, dismembering six men in a matter of seconds. He quickly sprinted to the remaining two, who had just turned around and were raising their weapons to him. One of them shouted something, but his voice was drowned out by the aircraft overhead, and Orpheus sunk his knife deep into the man's chest and withdrawing it, before tossing it end-over-end at the last man in the room.

"That makes eight, brothers!" He bellowed, unsheathing his power sword and reloading his bolt pistol. He crept to the archway to the next room and poked his head round the corner for a brief second, before whipping back into cover. Two by a window on the far side and two in the middle at a desk smoking. He thumbed the activation rune on his power sword and it glowed brilliantly. One of the men smoking noticed the glow and nudged the man next to him, pointing, before the second man got up and walked over to the arch to investigate. 

Orpheus gutted the first man with his power sword, the sword rammed into him to the hilt as he hanged off it. Using the man as a makeshift shield, he brought him closer and aimed round his body, firing off a shot that took the last smoker off his chair and his head off his shoulders. The two men at the window turned, the bombers passed, hearing the shot, and one let loose with his gun, but Orpheus quickly brought his human shield round to take the hit, and the man on his sword, barely still alive, yelped in pain, before Orpheus took out both men by the window. Satisfied all were dead, he shook the man from his power sword and was about to contact his brothers when a voice shouted from behind him.

"Stop Astartes!" Orpheus turned to see a small, terrified-looking man holding a pistol aimed at him, and he laughed. The man took a small box from his belt and spoke into it. "I've found one of 'em, Sarge, in the armoury, get here ASAP!" 

"You f****r!" Orpheus bellowed, blowing apart the man's head with the last shot from his bolt pistol's clip, before reloading again. "Fourteen brothers," he said, pausing to wait for a reply, though none came, and he chuckled. "Your silence speaks louder than your voices, brothers. It looks like I win!"


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

_"Four- Fourteen?"_ Vathek said in disbelief as he took cover behind a wall; heavy caliber rounds errupting around him.
It seemed his brother had truely embraced the nature of this contest. And he deserved the win. Vathek was more than a little sour over having to wash the armour of his Brothers but Orpheus had won fair and true.
Vathek fired off a few rounds around the corner, hearing a man screaming and knowing he'd hit his mark. 

There were many more Guards in the barracks than he had accounted for and now he was pinned by a heavy weapon. He had tried to charge them twice before and he now had the wounds to show for it. One round had pierced his leg armour just below the knee joint and caused him to stumble. Another had impacted upon his pauldron and almost knocked him off balance. He had decided to take cover and review the situation before charging again. 

He heard a laugh from around the corner and saw a frag grenade roll around to stop at his feet. The Night Lord leapt away as the small sphere exploded, his visor cutting out as the light overloaded its sensors. 

A moment later, slightly blackened, Vathek stood. 
_"This is Vathek. I could use some assistance in the Barracks Brothers!"_ He said as the torrent of fire ressumed once more.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

First things first guys- Excellent posts all those I can Rep will be having some and those that cant will get some ASAP.

Lorimar raised his Lightning Claw into the air and roared “Cease fire! Cease fire!” as the last of the enemy forces were pulled apart in pink plumes. His forces stopped after a minute, a few Assaki still firing off pot shots twisting lanes as the enemy retreated into the cave systems that peppered the Cliffside. The City was mostly taken though a few of the lower levels were still contested between the Assaki and Rebels who were now supported by more and more Amphibus. 

The Twelfth had taken eleven casualties out of the seven hundred currently Planet side the rest of the five hundred Marines would be leaving the Stalker know thought Lorimar as he looked to the skies with wide eyes. Injured Assaki Troopers littered the floor like leaflets shouting for long dead mothers as a Squad of Medicae tried to keep up with the immense amount of injured and dying soldiers. Lorimar stared around by himself and watched as the Night Eaters roared from a high glass window, blades twinkling they fell to the earth and landed on their haunches before standing and walking towards him.

Suddenly a horde of Amphibus ran too the window and started roaring at them, Lorimar spun to a nearby Devastator with a Missile Launcher and shouted “Take them out!” he nodded and fell to his knee for purchase and with a laugh opened fire. A single twisting Missile spiralled upwards, hitting the roof of the building it sent shrapnel and fire flying outwards in all directions, lacerating skin and melting Organs. The Astartes had been listening in on the newcomers and winked saying “No I win”.

Lorimar chuckled at the looks upon the newcomers faces and walked towards the group calmly saying “The Assaki will take care of the rest the second wave are inbound now” suddenly the heavens cracked open and a wave of Stormbirds, thirteen in total along with four of Thunderhawks and dozens of Drop Pods fell towards them their hulls scorched. The Stormbirds landed on buildings, their immense weights crashing through the inch thick rockcrete.

The closest Stormbird lowered its ramps and twenty Terminators descended wearing long flowing blue cloaks around them they were followed by a once close friend of Lorimar. The Captain stared at him with harsh eyes and spat “Vereor you dog what brings you here?” the First Company Sergeant moved towards him and said “Curze wanted me to keep a leash on the Twelfth now WHO is the dogs?” Lorimar stepped forward, the Terminators levelled weapons as the Night Eaters stepped around their Captain who noticed the newcomers did not.

“Stand down!” ordered Vereor, he did not expect the Night Eaters to listen when Lorimar nodded and said “Do as he pleases he might be a whore spawned dog but nevertheless he fights for the Emperor” the Night Eaters lowered their weapons slowly staring into the eyes of the Veterans and clearly not liking face off against their Brothers. Librarian Cian was once again the voice of reason stepping in-between the groups he said “We are all Night Lords here there will not be anymore violence!” the two Rivals stared at him and nodded.

++++++++

The Stormbirds twist and turned as they moved towards a large village in the centre of a giant lake upon thick wooden stilts. The team Night Eaters were split between a pair of Thunderhawks that had been painted black by Invictus Nex. The water was sent splashing as the lead Thunderhawk dived under the surf in a attempt to hide from the PDF Heavy Weapons emplacement ahead of it. The darkness surrounded the newer vessel as it moved vertically upwards.

Primus Team (one in the Thunderhawk underwater, Lorimar commands)-

Librarian Cian, Veteran Sergeant Valis, Honoured Brother Grayson, Brother Elexa and Brother Orpheus-

As the Thunderhawk smashes through the wood it immediately comes under attack from PDF Troopers and a few Amphibus. The rear hatch collapses down and the Space Marines quickly run out weapons blazing they easily tear through the enemy. As the team silently moved across the village they realised it was not a village at all but rather a shrine to the Amphibus. Statues of the foul Xeno in all their might stood in hidden alcoves, flowers and gold at their feet. The Astartes moved with more and more caution as the reached the centre, the water seemed to glow and bubble underneath when something far below shook. The members of Primus Team fell to their hands and knees as the shaking increased even more all of them looking around.

Something giant and dark began to rise from the depths. The entire Village lifted into the air, down below them a orange glowing object twitched violently. With another shake the Demi-Squad was sent tumbling below onto the living ship. You retract as something slithers under the surface like a snake, Brother Acrias firing a round into it but to no prevail. The ‘Creature’ lifted upwards, stopping just under the clouds something bubbles a few metres away from the Astartes.

A slender naked woman with long curling blonde hair and large almost orb like blue eyes slowly lifts upwards and walks towards Lorimar, flicking her hips back and forth. She placed one hand on the Captain and smiled, revealing glistening white teeth saying “My name is Octovion Queen of all Amphibus” in a soothing voice the Captain reeled and spat “Xeno die!” but as he did so the Amphibus female let out a horrible shriek that sent the Night Lord tumbling through the air and tumbling over the edge.

The Queen fell to her knees and snapped her head backwards letting out a mighty roar as her skin began to convulse, the other Night Lords firing round after round into her body only making her more and more angry. Tentacles erupted outwards from her skin, knocking away the Space Marines with ease Octovion being pulled into the air, strangely there was still something beautiful about her. She stared into the now standing Astartes and laughed manically “Every Queen must have a King!” and leapt forwards.

Librarian Cian: Realising Lorimar is in trouble you turn away from the battle and with one groan leap over the edge and land on a fleshy platform. You see Lorimar lying on the floor a few metres away, he isn’t moving and Amphibus that look like those you have fought before but taller and more muscled are moving in on the stricken Astartes with long Scythe like weapons. Charge forwards and rescue your Captain there are about eight Amphibus (Make the fight epic I know you can by the quality of the rest of the posts).

Rest of Primus Team- You must work as a Squad to overcome the Queen this can be considered as a ‘boss battle’ and she is extremely strong the tentacles are hooked so it will be hard to get close. Use the environment to its full extent but DO NOT say you have killed her I will decide on the outcome of the battle next update lengthy posts mean good posts and thicken the plot guys just remember that.

Team Secundus (Second Thunderhawk Vereor and two Terminators are also present)-

Chaplain Valanoth, Brother Vesica, Brother Fenix, Brother Acrias, Apothecary Raefan, Veteran Brother Vathek, Assault Sergeant Eliphas and Veteran Sergeant Vereor-

The Thunderhawk your are being transported in jerks suddenly and is sent tumbling away by the Creature that has just left the Lake. The Transport sinks below the surface for a few seconds before its well trained Pilots angle it upwards and with a roar push it to full throttle. The Thunderhawk opened fire with its weapons, tearing through the Creatures skin it stabbed forwards before coming to a full halt. The team slowly clamber out and find themselves knee deep in a thick orange liquid that smells foul. Roars echo around every few minutes followed by human screams and you realise that the Amphibus are feeding the Creature with him sacrifices.

You continue onwards slowly, the liquid slowing you progress as you become bogged down. Suddenly something twisted and wrapped around one of the Terminators, it squeezed and the Marine was pulled apart by the sheer strength. The Astartes spun to a large twisting ball of tentacles that swung back and forth, a single beak sat in its centre covered in blood it squawked and moved forwards. You guys are currently in the ‘bog’ this prevents fast movements so will be hard for you to move about the closest to the dry parts are Eliphas and Valanoth. The Tentacles are STRONG avoid them when possible. The Creatures weak spot is the inside of its beak but you will have to get close for it to open.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Valis roared in anger as he watched the terminator speak to his friend and captain like that. "Hold your tongue sergeant, or I shall cut it from you. The Captain is still a higher rank than you, respect him." He writhed in anger as the terminators levelled their weapons and he instinctively got into a crouch ready to leap into the air and strike them from above, his bolters pointing at their faces. The Librarian leapt between the two forces and yelled at both. Slowly Valis lowered his weapons. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Veteran Sergeant Valis roared in anger as Lorimar was knocked backwards. He opened fire on the queen with his inbuilt bolters. Several rounds hit but seemed to ping off. He charged forwards as tentacles sprung to meet him. He slashed the first one before the next knocked him backwards. He activated his jump pack. "Brothers we must split its attention. I'll attack from above someone manouvre around her and attack her back. It will be easy to attack her if we work as a team." He yelled firing more rounds.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

(deleted as i have been moved to help the other squad)


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Fenix watched in horror as the Terminator was ripped to shreds by the tentacles. "Now if it can do that to a marine in Terminator armour, imagine what it could do to a marine in power armour" he thought. He began to back away from the creature, making for dry land but the boggy ground was slowing him considerably. Fenix drew his powersword and bolt pistol, thumbing the powersword's activation rune and aiming his bolt pistol at the creature. Still backing away slowly he prepared himself for its next move.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vereor growled as he watched one of his Night Drinkers get ripped to shreds by the writhing appendage, this creature would pay for the death of one of his brothers. Coruscating energy danced along his shield and around Exitium as they flared into life. The thick chain blade extended from the outside of the chainfist and roared its own introduction. Vereor slashed out at a tentacle that threatened to strike him, the furious spinning teeth carving a great gouge into the thick rubbery limb.

He used his shield to block another sweeping attack, a crackling explosion of energy forced the now blackened tentacle to withdraw. Though the impact had been great and Vereor felt jarred by the impact. He watched a hail of bolts fly over his head into the grotesque behemoth, though the exploding rounds didn't even seem to register with the heaving mass of the creatures body, though the tentacles lashed back in pained reflex for the briefest moments the bolts hit home.

Vereor opened the public Voxx line between the Night Eaters; Vereors voice was cold and almost emotionless, save for a tinge of anger at the loss of one of his own. "_Brothers, there is no where for us to fall back and even if that were an option we could not outpace this foul Xeno abomination in this bog. We must strike a blow now. Use you_-"

Vereor cut off as another snapping tendril lunged to try and catch his feet, a vicious swing from his Chainfist dissuaded the tentacle from its attempt, leaving splashes of bright gore and blood caking his front. More of the tentacles were beginning to snake around him, it wouldn't be long before he was overcome.

"_Use Bolter fire to keep the tendrils from surrounding us, they don't seem to be having an affect on its body. Those of you with explosive charges, with me!_"

With that Vereor trundled forward, heavy footfalls powering himself through the orange sludge.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn thought raefan my knives depend on speed how the hell can i do anything while stuck in this mud. But the pessimism lasted all but seconds as he saw the terminator ripped to ieces the best must pay. 
He watch the body sink there was no chance of recovering the geneseed now.
He tried to back away towards dry land but he was moving to slowly and the land to far away.
He tossed a frag at the beast in an attempt to distract it. The grenade exploded above it the beast hissedand writhed. and one of its tentacle knocked raefan into the mud where he began to sink. he hit his jetpack it sent him flying from the mud and back on his feet though still in mud damn, to make matters worse the pack had flooded with mud it was beyond field repair. "Damn i'm stuck."


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

seeing raefan in trouble, acrias runs over to see raefan in waist height mud, acrias levels the standard next to raffens head. raefen pulls down on it trying to lift himself out but to no prevail, " 1, 2, 3" says acrias and pulls him out, turning around ready to fight, but first he thinks to himself "my knees feels better."


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Raefan nods curtly at acrias in thanks and makwes his way to dry land. 
When he finally reaches it he adopts a defensive stance and with knives raised he waits for the beast to attack.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Smoke and ash coiled about Zephyrus's greaves as he strode towards his Brother and Captain; Lorimar's cloak was tattered and stiff with the blood of the traitor troops, but the majestic marine stood proud and undamaged. The sight made Zephyrus's heart soar with pride in the Night Eaters; this was the image he knew of the Crusades. When had such nobility given way to wanton bloodshed?

A subsonic booming echoed through the city, dislodging already shattered windows in a cascading rain of crystalline shards, followed by the roar of re-entry thrusters and the thunder of drop pods. Zephyrus tilted his eyes towards the skies and watched as the massive forms of Stormbirds burned through the clouds on wings of flame. One of the massive craft settled down nearby, its hull still glowing from the heat of atmospheric re-entry.

The air shimmered with heat-haze as the engines spun down, filling the sudden silence with their soft whines. With a hiss of hydraulics, the ramps lowered and the thunderous footsteps of twenty terminators resounded through the ruins.

Zephyrus felt dismay sweep across him as his eyes came to rest on the personal heraldry of First Company Sergeant Vereor. Lorimar and the sergeant had been allied in the past, but at some point a rift had formed between the battle brothers and now their rivalries ran as deeply as their friendship ever had.

Bitter words flew between the two sides and Zephyrus was shocked when the terminators leveled their weapons on his battle brothers.

_What insanity has gripped us on this foul world? This is madness!_ Zephyrus's human mind felt as it was caught in a night terror; beliefs that he had always held as absolutes were fraying like banners in a tempest wind. Yet, the Astartes part of his mind cried out in anger, he could not stand idly by while such events unfolded.

'Enough!' Zephyrus roared as he forced his way through the crowd of brothers and placed himself between Lorimar and the towering Vereor. He backed the shout with a sharp punch from his psyke, feeling nearly sick to his bowels that he had been driven to use his powers on his very brothers. All eyes turned to him and utter silence descended. Infinitum crawled with shimmering cerulean arcs of energy as his anger took physical form, 'We are all Night Lords here! There will not be any more violence between Brothers!'

Zephyrus looked from Lorimar's hard features to Vereor and back again, imploring the men to come to their senses. The silence between them was nearly deafening. Finally, after a long moment, both warriors nodded with reluctance. 

Zephyrus let his breath out in a wavering sigh, pulling the energy back into his mind from Infinitum as the teams were called out. The faint taste of ozone lingered on the back of his palate as he climbed up the ramp and into the belly of thunderhawk assigned to Primus Team. He took his seat with a heavy heart; resting his force staff against his gore-stained shoulder pad, he leaned forward to take his head in his gauntleted hands. Only his rigorous training kept him from shaking with grief. Zephyrus ignored the slanted glances from his brothers as the thunderhawk sped skywards.

----

He had settled his mind by the time that the craft punched its way into the xenos structure, yet the unease still lingered like a bad taste in his mouth. The squad disembarked and pushed slowly through the buildings towards the heart of the structure, Zephyrus trailing in their wake. It was apparent that this structure was one dedicated to the worship to the xenos creatures that the Night Eaters had encountered, Zephyrus felt bile rise in the back of his throat the more he saw.

The farther into the center of the structure the team got, the more Zephyrus's unease blossomed. There was something terribly evil about this place that buzzed at the edges of his senses like a biting insect. It felt as if he stood in the shadow of a dark mountain, looming threatening in his mind.

They finally reached the center of the structure and were pitched to the ground as a tremor swept through the edifice. Zephyrus cried out as pain lanced through his mind. He felt a nearly overwhelming xenos presence and spat a mouthful of blood-laced bile on the heaving floor.

*'I am an Angel of Death! I will not be brought low by Xenos filth!'* Zephyrus roared as he fought his way back to his feet as the platform lurched into the polluted air, borne along by the great beast that had uncoiled from the depths of the lake. A vile creature, wearing the countenance of humanity, lifted from the rolling pool. Zephyrus could feel the malevolence rolling off the mockery like waves crashing on a shoreline. They slammed into him and he staggered back to a knee, bracing himself upright with Infinitum.

The xenos queen approached Lorimar, but the Captain spat his hate back into her features. The xenos became enraged that Lorimar had defied it and let out a psy-shriek that sent the Captain tumbling through the air and over the side of the structure and onto the cyclopean xenos bellow.

'NO!' anger fueled Zephyrus's limbs as he rose to his feet and sprinted to the lip of the platform, arcs of lightning tracing his from. He leapt into the void, following the path that Lorimar had fallen. For a moment he was weightless, then gravity sunk its steely talons into him and his path curved downwards. 

Zephyrus landed hard on a massive fleshy platform, rolling forwards over his shoulder to take the momentum out of his flight and sweeping Infinitum around in a guard position before him as he rose to his feet. Foul smelling orange ichor clung to his armour where it touched the spongy surface. He took in his surroundings quickly, spotting Lorimar lying in a heap not far from where he had landed. His brother and Captain was unmoving, limp like a child's discarded toy.

Zephyrus reached a mental hand out to his brother, Lorimar's mind was dark in the grip of unconsciousness, but his brother-captain lived still. Zephyrus heaved a sigh of relief that gave way to anger as more of the xenos creatures climbed over the sides of the platform, wicked scythe-like weapons gripped in their twisted claws. The creatures were even larger than the brutes he had dealt with before, but Zephyrus felt anger burning in his breast at everything that had befallen the Night Eaters.

Energy wept from his eyes and lanced about his from as the aegis circuitry of his armour was flooded with power. Zephyrus drew himself fully upright and pointed Infinitum at the hoard of capering xenos,

'My name is Librarian Zephyrus Cian of the Night Lords and I am your Doom!' the words rolled out of him like a peal of thunder as he surged forward to protect his friend and brother.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek walked from the transport silently, still seething over his squad being separated. Who did they think they were? Separating Orpheus from his Brothers like this. He relished the opportunity to serve alongside Vereor, his good friend and Brother. But he wished Orpheus was here to enjoy it with him and Eliphas. True they were all part of the same force, fighting towards the same ends. But to separate a squad like this was very unusual. Vathek’s head filled with thoughts of various plans and plots being drawn up to separate his squad.

_“Stop this”_ He said to himself, on a closed Vox Channel so none of his Battle Brothers would overhear. _“You are an Astartes; the warriors you go to war with are Astartes. You serve Curze, The Warmaster and the Emperor. These thoughts are foolish! Aren’t they?” _

Before Vathek could answer his own question he heard a cry over the Vox. Snapping to attention he looked up to see one of Terminators escorting Vereor being crushed and pulled apart. 
With a roar of vengeance upon his lips Vathek began to open fire with his bolt pistol, whilst trying to charge forward at the same time. This bog they were in made any sort of movement difficult but he would charge regardless. 

Somewhere he heard Vereor call something into the Vox, but the details were beyond him, he had become filled with rage and the need for vengeance. Ahead he saw his good friend ploughing through the viscous orange substance that filled the bog. Off to his left, was his Brother Eliphas, looking similarly enraged. 

The Terminator Sergeant said something about any Marines with explosives following him. Vathek glanced down at his belt. He had a single grenade, not a bountiful supply of explosive capabilities by any stretch; but Vathek would be dammed if he was going to remain back and engage the enemy from a distance like an over glorified son of Guilliman. He would be there, at the forefront, shoulder to shoulder with his Brothers. Vereor and Eliphas, his true Brothers.

Quickly catching the slower form of Vereor, Vathek casually fired a bolt at a stray tentacle that made for the Terminator. Though they may not do any damage, the explosive rounds of a bolt pistol seemed enough to deter them. With a laugh Vathek spoke
_“It seems I still have to save your oversized hide Brother” _Behind his helmet Vathek smiled widely.
_“Vereor, Eliphas? Shall We?”_ He said, unsheathing his claws and powering through the sludge as quickly as it would allow.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vereors large helm snapped around as Vathek spoke, his proximity sensors alerting him to his Brothers presence, the overly bright lights of his lenses washing Vathek in a red glow. He grunted and leaned his shoulder into his Brother sharply, the blow causing him to lurch back and away from a swinging tentacle aimed for the Marines head. 

"_Perhaps you should be keeping a closer eye on your own well being Brother_" 

Though his tone had gained little in the way of warmth and feeling, you could tell the Terminator was smiling. He slashed Exitium out in a wide arc again, the teeth of the chainfist roaring their own rage and biting deep into a tentacle that strayed too close.

The Bog was slowing them considerably, though the incredible power granted to him by the suit of Terminator armour made powering through hardly arduous. He looked up at the body of the beast and felt disgust well up in his stomach; how could the inhabitants stomach such an abomination was beyond him. The wayward populace of this world had relinquished their right to be part of humanity, and deserved to be executed thusly. He opened the sensors of the other Night Drinker Terminator, Brother Ceruleas, to determine his whereabouts. His Brother was back near the Apothecary and the Chaplain.

"_Brother, if your going to hang back with our stomach-less brethren then concentrate your fire on the tendrils around us._" 

They were closing on the beast now, its truly colossal size fully coming to bear. Though they were Astartes, warriors of the Emperor and sons of Curze. This was merely a foul Xenos that deserved nothing more than to be crushed under their wrath. The slavering beak of the creature dripped with a viscous liquid and snapped as if to bait them.

He didn't check to see if more of his Brothers were following them, his attention being spent on the tentacles that were steadily becoming more tenacious in their attacks. The deep and violent tears along their flanks along with the blacked scorch marks didn't seem to deter them for long. He was being forced to slash out and fend off more blows than before and they were starting to wear, dodging wasn't an option for his large frame and the speed of the Xenos.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The chaplain, after observing the foul Xeno, was now sure of what was needed. He charged forward resolutely, ducking under a sweeping tentacle and dodging a vertical strike. He ran past Vereor, trudging through the muck.

"Brother, if you have a plan, we had best execute it immediately!"

He headed for the center of the mass of writing tentacles, and blasted them aside with a single blow. The blast sent water cascading about him, and one of the tentacles was left with a large, charred gouge. Another caught him off guard, and it whipped him sideways. He grasped the tentacle, and delivered a stroke to it, blowing chunks from it. It dropped him, and he landed in the water with a spectacular splash, the hammer charging on impact. He climbed back to his feet and slogged forward again, intent on blowing an opening to the head for his brothers. He swung again, and this time, the tentacles parted when struck, leaving a brief moment of exploitable defenselessness in the wall of tentacles.

"If we're going to do this, let us be done with it, and destroy this abomination!"


----------



## AceSage (Jun 29, 2009)

Orpheus sat with his back upright against his seat in the troop deck of the thunderhawk, his eyes closed, not speaking at all. He was still a little agitated after being split up so soon from Eliphas and Vathek - it was just so irrational, though Orpheus had no choice but to accept Lorimar's decision, after all, their glorious primarch Curze had ordered them to fight with the twelfth and as a result they were under the command of it's captain, and Orpheus would be damned if he was going to disappoint Curze by disobeying orders given by Lorimar. 

He heard the sound of heavy sloshing water resounding against the armour of the thunderhawk and he opened one eye, looking around him and seeing the rest of Primus Team. He heard the sound of water fade away and small arms fire begin to ping off the sides of the thunderhawk, and the rear hatch opened and he piled out the back with the rest of the team and cut down the few PDF troopers and Amphibus with ease. 

He made his way through the village at the front of the team, his powersword lighting up the dark alcoves in which statues of Amphibus rested. He could feel the village becoming darker the further in they went, which troubled him, but he didn't let it show. 

His fears were proven correct as the ground underneath Primus' Team's feet shook, and they all halted, Orpheus scanning ahead for any sign of danger, before the ground shook once again, this time more violently. He was thrown to his hands and knees, as were the rest of the group. He began to feel the whole village itself being lifted into the air, before the ground once again shook, and he was thrown off the village to a living platform-thing. Something moved underneath the surface of the platform, before a shape rises from a bubbling pool across from the team. A slim, scantily-clad woman rises and walks to the captain, Orpheus instinctively raised his bolt pistol to fire but seeing the Captain doing nothing he stopped himself from pulling the trigger, though his finger remained on the trigger. Some words were spoken before Lorimar shouted something, and the woman shrieked at the Captain, and Orpheus had to cover his ears as the scream pierced them. When he looked back up from slightly bowing at the scream, he saw the captain was gone and the woman was convulsing horribly, and Orpheus took one look around him, catching a glimpse of the Librarian jumping over the edge, before he began pumping round after round into the transforming xeno, which just seemed to anger it even more as tentacles exploded from her form. The woman was lifted into the air and Orpheus tried to roll away from a tentacle that came crashing at him, and he succeeded, but another one caught him off-guard as he came up from the roll and tossed him backwards into the air. He rolled several times before coming to a halt and getting back to his feet, reloading his bolt pistol and tossing the empty clip to the ground, before smashing it into the living platform. He watched as the clip was sucked into the ground and laughed, before looking up to see the queen shouting something meant to frighten him, though he was unshaken by it and stood resolute, staring right at the queen. He saw one of his brother fire up his jetpack and shout out a plan, and he nodded, running at the queen suspended in mid-air and blasting bolt after bolt into her and the tentacles, doing his best to avoid being swiped by one of the massive tendrils.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek had to give it to Chaplain Valanoth, he had immense courage.

_"Brother Vereor"_ He spoke into his Vox _"It seems the good Chaplain has given us a window. Whatever your fine plan is, it's time!_

Grunting as he dodged a tentacle swing and unclipped the grenade from his belt.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: sorry i havent posted in awhile guys, orientation at school is taking up all my time.

Eliphas was out of his element in this bog, his movement skills were greatly inhibited by the slop they stood in, which made him a very vulnerable target. Off to his left he saw to what looked to be a dry patch of land and a thought sprang into his head, but he would have to hurry if he wanted to give this terminator sergeant and Vathek some time.

He opened up a vox link to the both of them, *"Be ready, I am going to distract the beast."* He pushed his way forward, nearly getting his head taken off by a swiping tentacle, until he made it to the dry land. He ignited his jump pack lightly to see if it still worked and then shot into the air, his lightning claws coming to life. As he reached the height he had wanted he stopped to make sure the beast's attention was elsewhere before diving straight for it's head, he knew he would only serve to piss off the xenos but while it was busy with him his brothers could get closer.

He landed on its head and began swiping and digging with his claws, after a few seconds tentacles started flying at him and he shot into the air again, the beast's attention following him. As it reached out toward him he pulled out his bolt pistol and shot at it, *"NOW!"* he yelled into the vox.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Elexa had been one of the first to spit as the ramp came down and he saw Vereor emerge with his terminators at his back. The astartes was, in his opinion, more a politician that a warrior, a man that spoke great words and proclaimed great deeds when in reality he was distinctly ordinary for an astartes. Each astartes was a giant amongst men, yet Vereor had risen high amongst astartes. 1st company was always a sacred position, yet it was a lofty eeyrie of pride the Elexa felt Lorimar deserved more than Vereor.

He would have been able to accept Vereor's authority if he did not use it with an air of smug satisfaction. With power came the belief that you are better than others and Vereor had worn it like a cloak, showing it off to try and make the captain jealous and to wash away the bitterness of being outranked by a friend turned enemy and a better warrior.

As soon as the terminators had raised weapons Elexa had been in front of his captain and his hand rested on the hilt of his powersword as he slid it half an inch from its sheath. 

"Stand Down" yelled the sergeant and Elexa saw his hard eyes held a new intensity, a subtle mallice that he had never seen before. For the first time in his life Elexa felt wary, almost.... fearful he supressed the thought and held his weapon ready covering his hesitation with a simple retort

"Go fuck yourself sergeant" 

He waited for his captain and his captain alone to order the stand down yet he felt discomfort in his stomach. He did not like Vereor yet the idea of Astartes fighting against eachother was... repellent, a disgraceful idea. It would never happen... it couldn't yet the fractures where their within the society.

It was the Librarian that broke the tension placing himself between the two groups and he cut a magnificent figure framed against the giant armoured forms of the terminators. Cian was a warrior make no mistake.
_________________________________________________________________

The queen had risen from the misty lake,a pale figure of transcendent beauty standing surrounded on all sides by the golden idols that stood in niches around the shrine. Every time Elexa tried to look away to study the temple, search for hidden enemies he found his eyes returning as his mind longed for one last look. He watched transfixed as the captain beheld her beautiful form and spat in the xenos face and she screamed. Elexa staggered under the force of the high pitched and cruel waves of energy and he saw Lorimar blasted backward, flung from the platform .

His reaction was instinctive and he rushed forward to place himself infront of his captain yet something exploded from the queens rippling form and he was flung backwards by a mass of muscle that slammed into the dragons head upon his chest. He hit the stone wall with a thump and he slid down it hitting the ground and though his armour took the brunt his breath exploded from him. For a moment he stared at the tentacled queen whose ghostly beauty had turned terrible, threatening and menacing and as he stared his eyes did not see. For a second he returned to the clearing and he desperately sucked in air as the dragons jaws lunged towards him.

His eyes fell upon fallen comrade and he saw Lorimar's noble face upon the shredded corpse and he returned to the present rising to his feet and sprinting forward towards where Lorimar had fallen. 

He hollored a war cry to the night

"I did not fear the dragon and I do not fear you yet you will fear the dragon flame for in its inferno only doom awaits"

Yet as he sprinted swerving to avoid a lashing tentacle he saw Librarian Cian throw himself from the platform after the captain.

Relief mixed with jealousy and for a single second Elexa adored and abhorred Zephyrus. Loved him for saving his captain and hated him for being their first. Was the man a better warrior than he? 

The question flashed through his mind yet it was flitted away by a tentacle that swept towards his feet and he jumped high above the hooked end and through the vox came a battle plan

"Brothers we must split its attention. I'll attack from above someone manouvre around her and attack her back. It will be easy to attack her if we work as a team." 

His response was curt and simple "OK" for at the second gravity was doing its job and he was descending and he stamped upon the hooked blade holding it immobile as he snatched his hand flamer from his belt . Kestra roared and the dragons roar echoed around the cavern as he bathed the tentacle in an inferno of flame. Though the tentacle recoiled writhing in agony the dragons roar merely focused more of its attention upon him and 4 more tentacles lashed out, lithely snaking through the air towards him. 

Elexa ducked one before side stepping another and his arm nudged his powersword at his side and he slid it from its sheath a fraction too slow as two tentacles caught him in the chest and he was thrown against the wall once more. He recovered more quickly this time and he held onto his weapons with desperate determination rolling away from the two hooks that attempted to impale him against the wall. 

They embedded themselves in the wall behind him and vax scythed down once twice and a third time as he hacked through the mass of muscle to leave two bleeding stumps that lingered for a moment dazedly flopping along the stone floor before recoiling backwards to be replaced by 3 more

Elexa stared around desperately searching for cover and he spotted a golden idol within a nice behind him and he ducked into it crouching behind the idol as the 5 tentacles flew towards him, a writhing mass of powerful strokes reaching for his body,

He readied kestra in his hand the flamer light and easily as they scythed through the air whistling towards him and he stepped forwards from the niche and the dragon roared once more as the mass of tentacles were wreathed in flame... they recoiled writhing in agony at the harsh burn of the dragon flame before returning, the flames doused another tentacle in their midst.

He ducked back into the niche crouching behind the idol and the 6th tentacle attempted to curve and strike him. its hook sinking into the gold. He hacked its hook off and yelled to the others

"I think I've got its attention. Now someone kill the bastard"

(OOC: You wanted a long post. .Thats my best effort)


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

It is said that every psyker sees the warp differently in their mind. Some see a riot of colour, some view it as a collection of twisting shapes, some even hear it as music. To Zephyrus, it was the moment before the most vicious storm; the moment when the air is heavy with power and awe, black clouds towering endlessly above. Lightning crawled across the boiling clouds in his mind and something flared inside him, Rage, white-hot and smelling of ozone. Hate, so pure and focused that it pushed all thoughts before it as if they were dry leaves before a hurricane, sang through is veins.

He stood, unflinching before that storm, and _reached_...

----

Sparkling motes of force cascaded after the sweeping arc of Infinitum's razor edged wings as Zephyrus charged across the flesh wrought stage with a primal roar on his lips. Curling tongues of lightning snaked around the armour encasing his limbs as the delicate aegis inlays burned blue-white in his mind. He crossed the distance in an eye blink, vaulting the strickened form of Lorimar without breaking stride.

Thunder rolled across the darkening sky, shaking the platform, as he landed before the xenos abominations. 

The xenos paused, momentarily hesitant in the face of Zephyrus's sudden wrath; he blew through the first ranks like fury given form and anarchy descended on the field of battle.

Zephyrus leapt into the air, twisting as he avoided the sweeping gore-coated blade of a scythe, and lashed out viciously with Infinitum. The staff sliced an upraised scythe in half and buried itself in scaly flesh with a sickeningly wet sound. Zephyrus roared and released the pent up energy coiling inside the psy-active wood. Arcing lances of energy exploded out of the amphibus's body as it was knocked backwards through the air, disappearing over the edge of the platform with a shriek. 

His nerves were on fire, adrenaline flooding his bloodstream and pushing his body far past the mortal realms of reactions. A cold, logical part of his brain knew that he would pay dearly for the abuse on his body later; if he survived.

He landed and rocked back on his heels, turning his head to the side as the scythe that had been aimed to decapitate him scored a fine line across his cheek. He spun with the blow, gauntleted hand reaching out faster than the mortal eye could follow to clamp down on the metal shaft of the passing weapon. With a though he forced a charge through his arm and into the corroded metal. The amphibus wielding it thrashed as energy raced through its body, its eyes exploding in a shower of sizzling ichor. It collapsed to the spongy floor as Zephyrus spun away, glowing after images trailing in his wake.

He kept hold of the xeno's weapon for a moment; the metal sizzling white-hot from the power that had been forced through it. Zephyrus whipped it around to hook the legs of another charging amphibus before reversing the blade and burying it into the stumbling creature's skull. With a twist of his wrist he snapped the haft of the scythe with an echoing report that was chased by another rumble of thunder. 

Zephyrus forced power down his arm and hurled the lightning-charged broken shaft like a spear into the back of one of the xenos that had turned towards Lorimar's limp form. The foul beast arched its spine and howled in agony as it dropped its own blade to paw at the shaft that had just punched through its chest in a welter of blood, gore, and tendrils of arcing indigo energy.

Zephyrus felt an impact on his left leg faintly, the pain registering like a distant memory as his enhanced body shut down the nerves around the wound. He twisted away from the blow, ripping the scythe from the claws of the amphibus with a pain-laced growl. He lashed out with raw force in a rolling wave of power that manifested as a sapphire ball of crackling electricity. The amphibus shrieked as it was engulfed; its scaled hide blackening and bubbling from its foul skeleton as the bolts cooked through its flesh. 

Zephyrus tasted the metallic bite of blood in the back of his throat and a ringing had begun in his ears, motes of light danced before his eyes like will-o-wisps. He knew he was pushing the limits of his mind by using his powers in such a crude, emotion laced fashion. He was heedlessness of such abuse with his brother-captain's life on the line.

A bolt of lightning lanced from the swirling clouds that had formed above the platform and impacted beside him, knocking the amphibus around him to the ground with a thunder clap of displaced air. Zephyrus laughed manically as the energy arced through him and brought Infinitum around in a spin, sheering off the scythe lodged in the ceramite of his greave a hand span from the surface.

One of the xenos rolled to its feet with a wail and rushed him with outstretched claws. Zephyrus threw himself away from the charge, but was a fraction too slow as his wounded leg impeded his movement. The amphibus crashed into him, its talons scoring deep gouges down his armour as momentum carried them sliding across the slime-coated floor. The amphibus was pinning him down, thousands of shark-like teeth snapping millimeters from his face. Its breath was putrid, smelling of rotting fish. Zephyrus fought down the bile that rose in his throat.

The creature pressed down on him, the ceramite of his armour fracturing under its strength. Zephyrus bellowed as he felt the fused cage of his ribs cracking under the force and groped for a hold on the beast. His gauntlet closed around its left arm. Zephyrus shoved pure energy into the body of the thrashing xenos and, with a howl; he blew the amphibus apart with a deafening explosion of power.

He rolled to the side and forced himself to his feet, dark crimson blood leaked from the wounds in his chest as thunder growled overhead. His breath came in short, gasping pants as he brought Infinitum around just in time to deflect the flashing blade of a scythe. The foul blade sliced a section out of his left shoulder pad as the amphibus fought against his strength. Zephyrus brought his left arm up in a bone crushing punch to the creature's sternum, his fist sinking to the wrist in the torn flesh. The beast thrashed as it died, clamping a clawed hand around his arm and dragging him with it. 

Zephyrus howled in pain as the weight of the thrashing amphibus forced his arm out of its socket before he could bring Infinitum around to severe the abomination's wrist in a spray of black blood. He stumbled back from the corpse; it was all that saved him from the scythe that punched into the flesh of the platform where he had just stood. He lashed out with a booted foot, turning the skull of the amphibus now hunched over trying to pull its scythe from where it was embedded into a jellied mass of bone shards and brain matter.

Zephyrus looked up and cried out in tuneless rage as he saw the last of the amphibus towering over Lorimar, its scythe reflecting the lightning crawling through the clouds overhead coldly on its surface. The amphibus hissed at him, malice curling its features into a hideous mask. 

With every last ounce of his will, Zephyrus reached out to the clouds. Lightning, in a shade of the deepest cobalt arced down, blasting the amphibus into ash as its blade started to fall.

Zephyrus was knocked from his feet by the concussive blast that followed the bolt, rolling to his side to vomit frothing blood onto the platform. He felt the pathways in his mind burning raw, his vision doubled. Slowly and painfully, his body and armour steaming, he pushed himself first to his knees, then to his feet to stumble over to Lorimar. The astartes was slightly charred, but still alive. Zephyrus knelt slowly, placing Infinitum gently by Lorimar's side, and gripped his dislocated arm by the wrist. With a twist he reseated the joint, the pain caused his vision to black out for a moment but he fought through it. 

With the utmost care, Zephyrus gathered Lorimar's limp form over his shoulder then pushed his way back to his feet with the aid of Infinitum. As he rose he keyed his vox, the abused system hissed and spat in his ear,

'This is Cian, I have the Captain. He is injured but still breathing. I will find a way back up to you, Brothers.' His voice was a harsh croak, a far cry from its normally smooth tones.

Using the staff as a support, Zephyrus limped off to find a way back to his brothers.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

A deep roll of thunder and flash of lightning somewhere above them caused Vereor to look up momentarily. This 'Storm' had come from no where, and he'd checked the meteorological records and data of this tainted world before landing, he was sure a lightning storm wasn't even _possible_ here, never mind unscheduled.

With a grunt and another crackling swing at a wayward tentacle the 1st Company Sergeant looked back towards the beast.

He felt somewhat sour as he watched the Chaplain race past him in the bog and cursed his own reduced speed, though he had to admit, the marine had aided in creating a wider opening and had distracted a great number of the viscous appendages. The Assault Marine who had jetted onto the back of the beast also deserved some acknowledgments, he did not know him personally but Vathek seemed to be on good terms with him. He made a note to speak with the marine later.

The two had combined their attacks at a perfect time, the concussive blast from the Chaplains attacks had some what disorientated its movements and a great many of the tendrils were arcing into the air after the jetting Night Lord.

He was ready to signal his next order when a ragged voice broke out across the Vox. There was something familiar about the voice... Vereor quickly referenced the voice with the records of the brothers currently deployed.

"_Cian_"

The Librarian who had stepped between them at the landing site. A sharp pang of anger rose into his stomach as he remembered the details of the deployment, the _insubordination_ of Lorimars glorified babysitters still ticked at him, they would be dealt with accordingly when they debriefed. The Librarian himself sounded worse than a good deal of Marines he'd visited in the Apothecarium. He was interested in the details of the useless Captains rescue and quickly cursed at not being able to view the battle through Cains Armour and survey the close history, this was a facility he was use to from the Night Drinkers and networked Terminator Armour. Vereor was determined to check the records of the Librarians acts as soon as they were back in Orbit.

He and Vathek were dangerously close to the mouth of the creature now, he could fully appreciate the size of the snapping beak and had no doubt it could bite its way through a rhino, of his own armour, he'd rather not test. He glanced over at the Chaplain once more, his linked system picking up his name. Vereor called out across the battlefield, his suit enhancing and empowering his voice so it boomed over the confusion;

"_*Vathek, Valanoth, Grenades into its beak, now!*_"

The snapping mouth of the abomination was still angled upwards slightly, screeching at the flying Assault Marine, he hoped it wouldn't see this coming. He also hoped a handful of frags would be enough; His gaze swept over Melta-bomb strapped to his thigh. He'd have to be closer to use the devastating demolition charge.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek heard his Brother call for grenades over the dim of the thunder. This beast would pay for what it did to his Brother from the First. His heart filled with vengeance, Vathek charged through the sludge as quickly as his legs would carry him. With a renewed vigour he unclipped the grenade from his belt.
_“Let’s finish this” Vathek roared “For Cur-“_
The warrior was cut off as two tentacles lashed out at him from either side. There was nothing but silence and white light for what seemed like an eternity and then all was an orange haze.

Vathek was aware he was no longer wearing his helmet, his genetically modified lungs working overtime to keep the orange sludge from drowning him. Through the orange haze Vathek could make out the massive form of what he assumed was Vereor, and something red. Vathek tried to ease himself up on his arms. 

_Something was wrong. Something was terribly wrong!_

Vathek moved his arms to feel for any breaches in his armour. His right gauntlet was a mangled mess, the armour dented and beaten, and his left was, gone. 

Horrified, Vathek realised what had happened, he must have brought up his arms to shield himself from the tentacle, and it must and torn his left arm clean off just beneath the elbow. Using his remaining arm, Vathek felt exposed flesh on his side, the armour there was shattered, part of his chest piece was lodged in his fused ribcage.
The warrior tried to stand and continue the fight, but he merely tumbled back beneath the sludge. 

Feeling with his one good arm Vathek discovered the tentacles had also cleaved off his right leg below the knee. His advanced body finally managed to stop the bleeding and the pain had ceased. Vathek was still lying beneath the ooze, alive, but broken.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

A sickening crunch caused Vereor to spin around, just in time to see his brother get lashed about in a violent collision of a pair of the tendrils. Thick, rich crimson blood spurted out in great gouts before the dark body of Vathek sunk beneath the orange sludge.

"*Vathek!*"

Vereor roared both out into the open and down the Open Vox channel. He spun around and powered towards his fallen Brother, narrowly ducking an angry follow up swipe from a tentacle. He jammed his Storm Shield into the ground to create some sort of barrier for them both. He dipped his left hand under the slime and felt for Vatheks body. He quickly secured a handhold around his Brothers power pack and hoisted him straight out of the orange goo.

He could see Vathek was still alive and a wave of relief swept over him, though he was hardly in a great shape. His enhanced anatomy had already stemmed the bleeding though, but he wasn't sure how much more useful Vathek would be in this situation. Thankfully the Terminator armour allowed him to support Vatheks body (albeit what remained of it) with relative ease and little to no strain on his own part.

He once again looked through his squad information and picked out the Apothecaries details, he roared out once again through the comms

"_Raefen! I need your services over here now!_"

-_Try not to get yourself killed in the process_- He thought to himself. He titled his head to face Vathek again.

"_I don't want to hear *anything* about leaving you behind, you understand me brother?_" He didn't leave much of a pause. "_I can't take you back to the Apothecary, We'll lose our opening against this beast"_ Speaking of which he still need to confirm Valanoth's attack with his own explosives. "_And I'm not going to leave you floating in to be lost in some Emperor forsaken scum word. You still have your Grenade?"_ He held out his Chainfist readily, still trying to ignore the physical protests of Vathek as the marine tried to thrash about in his grip.

"_Good, now take my Shield in your hand, we'll need it._"

With that Vereor moved his hand to hold around Vatheks chest, holding his back directly against his left side. Vathek would have to use his right hand to move the Shield to protect them. He wasted no time hurling Vatheks grenade at the mouth of the beast, time seemed to slow down as it hurtled through the air.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Orange became an intense violent red as a massive hand dragged Vathek from the sludge. 
Vathek was suddenly face to horn with his good friend Vereor. 

_"Whoa, let me drown, give me the mercy stoke, anything not to look upon your frightful form Brother"_ The warrior said as he tried to wriggle from the Terminator's grip.
_Open a link to Eliphas and Orpheus. Tell them I still expect to face them, and you, in the cage when we return to orbit!_

_"You still have your Grenade?"_ Vereor asked. Vathek smiled and handed the sphere to his Brother. 

Vereor thrust his massive kite shield onto Vathek's remaining arm, it's weight dragging the wounded warrior down. Luckily, Vereor benefited from Terminator stength and had no problems in hoisting Vathek like a shield himself.

Another tencle flicked towards the pair and Vathek only just managed to swing the shield in time to save them.

Vereor took Vathek's grenade and threw it towards the beast, time slowing as soared through the air.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Eliphas flitted about above the beast he watched the advance of his brothers and when Vathek was hit it took all of his strength not to go down and try to fly away with him. He and the chaplain were the only thing keeping the beast's attention away from the others and it needed to be killed one way or the other. He watched the beast as Vereor threw a grenade at the beak that was screeching at him extremely loud and time began to slow as the grenade slowly made its way toward the opening apendage, Eliphas holding his breath.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Fenix saw Vathek get dragged from the sludge by Vereor, minus an arm and a leg. As the two advanced, Fenix surged forward through the sludge to protect their backs. A tentacle was poised to strike but he drew it away with fire from his bolt pistol, slicing it in half when it changed direction and came at him. Another tentacle was drawn away in the same way and then another before Vereor hurled a grenade at the creature. Fenix watched as the grenade slowly approached the creature........


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Valanoth spun around to check on his brethren, and screamed in a mixture of lamentation and rage as the creature rent Vathek's limbs from his body. He whirled around and struck another enraged blow to the creature's limbs, and the creature retaliated in turn; It swiped his legs out form under him, but Valanoth's position so close to the creature hampered its strength. He tried to scramble to his feet, but the creature grabbed him and hoisted him into the air by the leg.

He gazed downward at the scene; He spotted the snapping maw, and knew this was his chance. He reeled back, and hurled his Thunder Hammer toward's the creature's face, his enhanced muscles straining. It soared downwards, and struck the creature in the jaw, and shattered in two. The creature dropped him and shrieked in anger, enraged and confused by the new threat, dropping its guard momentarily.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

High above the floating Leviathan, Forge Master Invictus Nex stared from the lowered hatch of his Stormbird with squinted eyes. Behind him sat four Squads from the Twelfth Company along with three from the Seventh who had sworn loyalty, all Terrans. One of his more senior Tech Marines, Alkie stood behind him like a unmoving sentinel his face hidden behind a metal grinning mask made to incite fear upon the enemies of the Emperor.

Alkie stepped in place next to his Master and tilted his head saying “Shall I order the forces to move in my Lord?” the Master Of Forge nodded and turned shouting “Take us down!”. The Stormbird banked its immense wings and fell over to the side, weapons blazing into the flank of the Leviathan. Missiles struck the fleshy surface, gouging deep holes in its hide and sending a sickly orange liquid and a hundred or so Amphibus out into the night sky.

The Stormbird hovered a few metres above Squad Primus who were fighting a pitched battle with a monster of a woman who was swarmed by a array of sharp tentacles. Invictus jumped forwards, his Force Spear held behind his head and howled “For the Emperor!” and brought it down on the Amphibus’ head with a sickening crack it gave way and revealed a pink frothing brain that squirmed and twisted before letting out a death throe and bubbling.

Invictus saw the Librarian, Cian carrying Lorimar and ran off towards him. The Tech Marine slid to a halt and stared into his Brothers eyes asking “What happened?” with concern upon his breath. The Librarian looked at him weakly and said “He was attacked by that thing” they both looked over their shoulders at the boiling corpse and shouted “Onto the Stormbird we move out!” before giving the creature one last look and stepping onto the hovering transport.

Squad Secundus ducked as the grenades landed in the Creatures beak and exploded outwards, showering the Astartes in putrid meat. The liquid had now began to leak out around their feet, making it easier for the Night Lords to move at a quicker pace. There was a few moments before the team opted to return to their Thunderhawk which was now crawling with Amphibus who picked out weapons from under seats and shot them playfully, Vereor spat and roared as he ordered the Squad to leave no survivors. The battle was glorious, the Night Lords making easy work of the foul Xeno as they boarded the Thunderhawk and ordered its pilot to take them out of the beast. 

A single Bombardment from the fleet in orbit brought the beast down, burning its hide the Leviathan shrivelled up and cascaded to the ground far below. Every hold of the Twelfth’s transports was filled with a triumphant roar as they turned towards the sun and headed back to the city they had assaulted a few days prior which was now aptly named Nightshroud. The armada of Transport ships arrived a hour later, thousands of Imperial Army swarmed to the landing zone only to be forced back by the Twelfth who saw them as mere mortals in a gods world.

Right then I haven’t got much time to make this Update due to me having 8 pages of Home Work to do………by tomorrow. So sorry for this when I get back into my school routine I will work on a nice big update for you all.

All Squad but Vathek and Cian: You have a free reign of the city. Interact with each other develop your character more, share stories, duel, meditate. You all have no particular objectives in this update and parts like this one will come along every five or so updates because I think it is important to develop each and everyone of your Characters now I know I’ve promised a big update to some of you guys but sadly RL has fucked me over and decided that I go back to school tomorrow and not next week ireful2 so please bare with me.

Vathek: You are on the same Medical Frigate as Nero and Cian (JD has given me permission for you to interact with him if chosen) and are awaiting your bionics but until then you must make way with a wooden leg that can just about hold your weight up. You have more or less the same things to do as the others bar you can move around the ship instead of the city as you wish.

Cian: You are in a bad state after saving Lorimar from the Amphibus and share the ship with Nero and Cian. You are currently unarmoured due to Invictus Nex crafting you a new piece in grattitued for saving Lorimar, who is inturn now ok bar a few broken ribs sustained by the fall. You are free to move around though it is a strain due to you being so weak. You are also allowed to interact with Nero and Vathek if you wish.

Edit: Anyone who wishes to go to the Ship for medical attention feel free to do so via a Thunderhawk. Vereor you are permitted to go back to the Flagship but only you.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Veroer watched with grim satisfaction as the beast blew apart under the explosion, foul viscera and orange liquid sporting forth as it issued a great keening death screech. He felt what felt like the entire world around him shake and shudder as the beast convulsed. -_Now would be a good time to leave_-

He whirled Vathek around and ordered for a retreat back to the Thunderhawk, the cry still on his lips as he saw the foul Xenos scuttling aboard the vessel. The taste of victory against a greater foe was still burning within them, it didn't take them long to remove the taint from their Vessel.

A hail of Bolter shots and bloody melee later they were back aboard their vessel, still dripping with the blood of their enemies as the Ship blasted its way out of the Leviathan. Vereor toned down the birghtness of his eye lenses, no need to bath the insides in a powerful red.

"_You each fought admirably, though I would expect nothing less from the Warriors of Curze_ He shifted his gaze to Eliphas, Valanoth and Vathek in turn "_I was impressed by your courage and initiative, you acted in perfect tandem and helped bring a quick and decisive end to the Xeno._" He went silent then, falling back into a slight reverie as they traveled.


-----------------------------



Vereor trudged from the Thunderhawk, supporting Vathek again until the Apothecaries rushed forward to remove the marine, prepping him for instant transport to the Medicae Ward.

He ignored the rest of the Night Lords around him and made for the Night Drinkers awaiting his rendezvous, he moved with Brother Ceruleas to speak with the group of Terminators. The contact was short and to the point, he explained the loss of one of their brothers which the group took with slight anger, yet perfect discipline prevented any of them from acting out. Vereor was aware of just how tight nit they had become and felt pride for his warriors at that moment. A few more words were exchanged and the 1st Company Sergeant explained he was heading back to their crusier before visiting the Medical Ward then returning Planetside. They acknowledged him and went about their own business.


Before heading to his Thunderhawk Vereor approached the Assault Marine who had leaped upon the head of the Leviathan during their encounter, Assault Sergeant Eliphas from his suit records. As the Terminator approached he nodded his horned helmet in greeting

"_Brother Eliphas, I wanted to personally extend my appreciation of your acts during our last encounter, as a Sergeant of the 1st Company and leader of the Night Drinkers._" His voice was quite cold and dour as always, but he was being genuine towards Eliphas.

"_You acted well considering the circumstances, though it was slightly rash it paid off and you helped protect the lives of your Brothers. I'm returning to the Cruiser to attend to some, matters. I'll be keeping a personal eye on your actions over our next assignments Brother. Perhaps we can speak once more when I return._"

And with a curt Nod Vereor turned and headed for his Thunderhawk, curiosity over some of the things that had occurred across the two operations beginning to gnaw at him.



-----------------------------



Veroer sat, unarmoured for one of the first times he could remember recently, in his chambers back aboard the 1st's Cruiser.

He'd managed to get a hold of the visual records from the Primus Squads operation and was looking over what had piqued his interest during their battle. It wasn't long before he stumbled what he thought he'd heard; A Lightning storm. He checked the planets data files once more and once again was told that such a meteorological occurrence simply _couldn't_ have happened.

A few more playbacks from the perspective of some of the other squad members cemented it in his mind without a doubt. The Stom literally whipped from an otherwise clear sky, thundering particularly violently out of thin air. There was something odd about the concentration and movement of the Lightning itself, it seemed too... _focused_, to directed.

Vereor shook the thoughts from his head, even sounding paranoid in his own mind.

He was particularly interested in the images from Cian and Lorimar, though both had forgone their helmets, leaving him with a much less detailed and fuzzier recollection from their suits optics. From what he could gather Lorimar had been knocked clean off the pedestal to rest unconscious on a ledge below, Vereor smirked, hardly surprised at the Captains situation.

Brother Cian was the only one in a position to help, yet the sheer amount of the Xenos crowding around the Captain made him doubt it was _only_ Cian who had saved him, though he let the Visual play out completely before formulating any opinions.

Vereors eyes widened as he stared at the video records.




-----------------------------




Vereors next stop was aboard the frigate with the Medical ward where his friend Vathek lay,

-_No doubt restless and eager once more for battle_- The Night Drinker thought to himself with a slight smirk. There was also one other he wished to speak with here.

"Greetings Brother"

He called out as he entered the Medical ward Vathek was situated in. He was once more clad in his Terminator armour, as he intended to return to the Planets surface before long. Though his weaponry was aboard his Thunderhawk, his helmet in his hands.

"How is Hospital life treating you? I would love to tell you you acted the part of the great Hero down there, but the truth is that beast simply got the better of you" Vereor sat besides the bed, grinning wildly. 

The Terminator Sergeant seemed like quite a radically different person when just around old friends, a far cry away from his battlefield persona


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

By the time he had made the climb back up to the platform, it was only by sheer force of willpower that Zephyrus remained on his feet. Blackness had crept around the edges of his vision and his mind felt like searing brands had been driven though his temples. Relief had flooded through him when Forge Master Nex had seemingly appeared from thin air before him. 

Zephyrus had willingly handed over Lorimar's unconscious form to the reaching hands before stumbling up the ramp into the waiting stormbird, barely making it into the belly of the craft before his legs folded and warm darkness reached out to swallow him up.

----

Voices cried out in the darkness. 

They echoed inside his skull, becoming a drowning roar of agony. He tried to block the cries out, to bring up the barriers that kept him separate; but they shattered in his hands, falling away like so many shards of broken glass. The glass turned molten, lines of liquid fire that flared like dying stars, and wrapped itself around him.

_Zephyrus screamed._

He felt something looming over him; a presence, calm and collected. There was faint pressure on his chest and a sensation like ice water ran though his veins, leaving numbing cold in its wake. The blackness faded to deep indigo and the voices retreated into whispering shadow. The pain became a faint memory as Zephyrus felt himself float away in the endless sea of twilight.

----

_Cold._ He was lying on something achingly cold. 

It was the first sensation that registered in Zephyrus's mind. He took a measured breath; tightness pulled across his chest and brought with it the faint ache of healing bone. He was nude; he could feel the metal of the cot along his spine. The voices were back, hissing at the edges of his mind. His eyelids felt as if a demi-legion of Titans had chosen to rest on them; slowly he forced them open.

Austere, white tiles stared back at him from the ceiling. Heavy footfalls approached from his left and the worn face of the companies' chief Apothecary swept into view. The astartes' countenance was deeply hewn with lines and old scars, a veteran of countless battles. Zephyrus opened his mouth to speak; the words came out in a faint whisper,

'Lorimar...'

'Is too stubborn to die,' the Apothecary cut him off, his grey eyes softening slightly, 'You, however, have made quite a mess of yourself, Librarian. I have begun the healing of your body, Cian, but what you have done to your mind is beyond my aid. I can only hope that you can undo the damage you have done to yourself.'

Zephyrus grunted in reply and tried to rise, pain throbbed through his body but he forced his way into a sitting position. The room spun around him and the voices echoed, growing both louder and more pitched. Slowly, he swung his legs around and eased himself off the brushed metal table. The Apothecary simply watched with a carefully neutral expression, offering no assistance.

The voices screamed in his mind, pain filled thoughts washed over him. 

'My armour...' 

'Was severely damaged. The Forge Master is seeing to the repairs personally.' 

His vision greyed out as he fought to maintain a sense of self in the roaring crowd.

'I cannot stay here...' 

The Apothecary gestured to a small table beside the slab. The deep sapphire of the tunic laid out there was a welcome sight, along with his Va'Kalin silk pants and a pair of low boots. His bolt pistol and Infinitum lay to the side, both looked to had been carefully cleaned.

'You are ordered to remain on this ship until I personally dismiss you, is that clear Cian?' the Apothecary didn't wait for an answer and disappeared through a door behind him that slid open with a soft hiss.

Zephyrus nodded faintly and made to reach for the clothing, stopping the moment his arm came into view. For a long time he just stared at it, slowly turning it over before raising the other to compare. The healing raw-pink tissue of a scar spiraled from the back of his hand, up his arm, and onto his chest where it connected in a starburst with a brother scar on the opposite arm. The path of the scar was jagged and forked, just like a bolt of lightning. 

Voices flittered around his mind like sparks from an agitated fire, burning bright hot and painful where they brushed him.

Zephyrus tore his eyes from the mark and carefully donned his clothing, belting the pistol around his waist and Infinitum across his back in the force staff's black leather sheath. He felt slightly better with the reassuring items on his person, especially Infinitum. He slowly turned towards the door and took a hesitant step. The voices rose in pitch.

He took a deep breath and forced himself to walk calmly out the door and down the long corridor. Gradually, the voices grew dimmer and his steps more assured as he put precious distance between himself and those in pain. He let him feet trace his route, and was not surprised when he found himself at the farthest observitorium located on the vessel.

He was about to duck into the cold, darkness of the stellar view when an instinct passed over him; he turned and re-traced his steps until he found a serf. He approached the man and made his request. As the serf bowed and hurried off down the snaking corridor, Zephyrus returned to the vast expanse of twinkling stars to wait in darkness and rebuild what he had shattered.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek was vaguely aware of an explosion that caused Vereor to teeter and shake. His remaining arm ached from the tremendous mass of his Veteran Brother’s storm shield, though the pain was washed out by the significant amount of painkillers his suits systems had administered. 
By the time his perceptions returned to him fully, Vathek was aboard a Thunderhawk, resting upon Vereor to stop himself toppling. 

What remained of Vathek was a bloody mess. He had lost his helmet and his armour was damaged beyond repair in many areas. Aside from the parts still attached to his severed limbs, Vathek’s chest plate was ruined, shattered from the impact of the blow. His right gauntlet was a dented ruin, his lighting claw destroyed and the flesh of his arm exposed beneath his pauldron. 
The Veteran warrior sighed; he had decorated that armour himself, and maintained it without the aid of serfs for the best part of 150 years. Once he was fighting fit again, he would have to acquire new armour and weapons, as well as apply new terror markings and make technical adjustments.

Vathek glanced around the transport and spotted Eliphas; he gave a weak smile to his Brother and nodded his head, hoping he would understand it as thanks for his bravery. Though Enygma was a dab hand at puzzle solving so Vathek wasn’t worried he would understand. He also caught Chaplain Valanoth’s eye, acknowledging the warrior’s valiant contribution to the battle. He knew there were other Brothers to thank, yes; the members of Secundus squad were his Brothers now; they had fought to keep him alive, they could be trusted…for now.

He thought of Orpheus, dearly hoping his Brother had come to no harm. Vathek dammed Lorimar’s decision to have Orpheus included in the blasted first squad. Vathek though of the schism developing between the forces deployed in this campaign, knowing where the gap would lead. The thought was a bitter taste in his mouth and Vathek spat, dismissing such absurd notions.

There was talk of Lorimar’s state in the transport. It appeared the Captain was still unconscious. Vathek made a note to find out if the memory banks in his armour still functioned when he was rested. He dearly wanted to examine all Vox chatter and helmet visuals from the battle.

After some time, the ramp of the Thunderhawk came down and Secundus squad began to file out. The massive form of Vereor helped the injured warrior from the transport before a group of Apothecaries came to take Vathek to the Medical Frigate. Moments after touching his head to the stretcher, darkness took him.

¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬

When he awoke, Vathek was in a cool steel room, the ceiling showing a form beneath white sheets. Vathek could certainly feel the absence of his arm now, but it almost felt as if he had a leg again. Propping himself up, Vathek removed the sheet to see a large piece of dark oak where his right leg used to be. 

_“A guide” _A voice spoke from off to the right. Vathek turned to see an apothecary, stripped of his armour and wearing simple surgical robes standing beside his bed. 
_“We need your leg to become used to having an augment. This wood is so you become used to artificially aided movement before we fully augment you”_

Vathek ignored the fact he had a barbaric form of appendage practically bolted to what remained of his leg and leaned towards the Apothecary.

_“My armour? Where is it?”_

_“It is being stored down the hall”_ Replied the Marine

_“Have a serf retrieve it for me, I’d like to see it”_ Vathek urged, the fire returning to his eyes.


Moments later Vathek lay upright, detaching the memory bank of his armour. He linked a silver wire into a medical screen on his lap. The screen danced to life. The Vox records seemed to suggest Primus team encountered some sort of Queen that bested Captain Lorimar. It appeared as though Librarian Cian had dispatched a large group of Ampibus single handed. If true, this was no mean feat, and there was more to the Librarian than meets the eye. Vathek would gather more details on the battle later, once his augmentation was complete.

Vathek spent the following days being prepared for his augmentation, occasionally checking his armour memory for anything he had missed. 
After a few days Vereor journeyed to the Medical Frigate to visit him.
The massive warrior strode into the med ward and took a seat besides Vathek, who was certain the chair would buckle beneath the man’s monstrous weight.

_“How is Hospital life treating you? I would love to tell you that you acted the part of the great Hero down there, but the truth is that beast simply got the better of you”_ The Terminator Sergeant said with a smile, trying to goad Vathek.

_“I may be crippled Brother, and only have one arm, but Emperor help me I will still beat you”_ Vathek said, grinning 
_“Hospital life is vile, no one to fight. Nothing to kill! But I have had plenty of time to indulge in my other *great* hobbies. Such as candle work and pot making. You should indulge yourself some time Brother; it really helps release your tension. Somewhat similar to getting someone to massage your foot.”_
Vathek gave a chuckle to himself before taking a more serious expression.

_“I do have one thing to ask of you Brother” _His voice lowering 
_“Could you possibly summon Eliphas and Orpheus? I wish to speak to them in private"_


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vereor chuckled at his Brothers remarks, glad he hadn't lost any of his fighting spirit

He indicated the wooden stand he's been fitted with

"_Foot_ seems the operative word, what in the name of the Emperor have they got you fitted with? I hope that's permanent" He grinned again

He enjoyed conversing with his Brother, he hadn't been out of battle for many months and Vathek was one of his closest friends, it had been too long since they had served together. The two of them fell into conversation, talking mostly about nothing but talking none the less.

"Would you like me to signal for these two soon? I'll be heading back down to the Planet soon, the Night Drinkers will be moving out" He paused for a moment. 

"You might have to join us sometime Brother" his eyes twinkled at this remark


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek enjoyed the chance to spend time with his old friend Vereor. It was a rare thing to be able to do so. They spoke for some time before Vereor rose to leave.

_"Would you like me to signal for these two soon? I'll be heading back down to the Planet soon, the Night Drinkers will be moving out"_ He paused for a moment. 

_"You might have to join us sometime Brother"_ his eyes twinkled at this remark

_"Aye, ask them to come here as soon as they are able. And I shall be back in action before you know it Brother"_ Vathek said, smiling at his old friend.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The light of stars borne long before man was even a dream in the heart of the galaxy spilled over Zephyrus's kneeling form, turning the deep sapphire of his tunic to shimmering quicksilver and causing the delicate lightning patterns in his pants to flicker as if filaments of power crept along the black silk. Infinitum lay across his palms; held out before him horizontal to his main heart. 

Zephyrus cleared his mind; slowing his twin heartbeats to barely ten beats per minute, their rhythms echoing the pulse of the distant stars, and gradually slipped into a light trance. 

He could feel his body healing; mending the shattered shield of his ribs, knitting the muscle of his left thigh back together where the xenos blade had punched through his armour and embedded itself in his femur, and restoring the damage done to his systems by the massive amounts of adrenaline and paranormal energies he had forced them to channel.

He lingered over the healing wounds for a moment before pushing his awareness deeper, his body falling away as he coiled back within his mind, unsure of what he would find in the pathways of his psyke.

_What he found was destruction._

His defenses were gone, shattered and blasted into oblivion. He would have to rebuild them before he could go any further. 

Carefully, remembering the burning pain of the liquid glass in his vision, he cleared away the tattered remains of his old barriers with gentle mental fingers. Once he had every mote of shattered energy brushed away, he spun them anew using the flickering substance of his being. Lines of crystalline sapphire power ghosted outwards, delicate as spider webs and pulsing with his own life-force. Slowly, and with the skill of a master artist, he wove them around his mind. 

He pressed any doubt from his soul; uncertainty would cause the barriers to be flawed.

When the last line was in place, he paused, looking at the web of energy hanging before him. He could detect no failing or weaknesses within the structure. Cautiously he poured more substance into the barrier, the lines pulsed faintly for a fraction of a second before sliding together to form a seamless shell of swirling power.

Zephyrus nearly wept as the voices were finally cut out and he was alone once more in his mind. 

With the barrier back in place, delicate as it was, he was able to turn his thoughts on the conduits within his psyke that touched the warp. They were raw and blackened, aching with a throbbing pain that was beyond explanation. Merely brushing them caused blooms of hemorrhaging colour to flood his inner eye. He fought through the agony, using techniques gained through his training on Terra to numb the pain. It was like washing a fresh wound with salt and sand, but eventually the rawness began to fade. It would be weeks, if not months before they were fully healed, but he would be able to fight now if he had to, albeit with significant pain.

_He was Astartes, pain had never stopped him from fulfilling his oaths before... and it wasn't about to start now._

He pushed his consciousness back up through the layers of his being until he was fully aware of his body once again. With care Zephyrus increased his heats back to their normal rate and slowly opened his eyes. A faint circle of frost had formed around the area he was kneeling, it glistened in the starlight. He curled his fingers closed around his staff, the dark wood feeling blood-warm in his grip, and in one smooth motion stood. 

There was a soft sound from beyond the portal a moment before the serf appeared, head bowed, with his burden. Zephyrus gestured for him to leave it on the side bar and turned away, stepping over to place a hand on the vast expanse of crysteel and stare out at the wheeling stars.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas had to admit to himself he was a bit surprised when Vereor approached him, but nodded at the warrior as he had taken his leave and said, *"Indeed sir I would dearly enjoy a longer meeting with you." * And with that he had gone to the chambers that had been assigned to him and slowly taken off his armor and began cleaning it, his mind a flurry of thoughts.

Cleaning his armor was one of the few things that kept his sick mind disease in check and he enjoyed the peace of mind that it brought him. Of all the thoughts in his head his mind kept coming back to Vathek and his friend's well being, but when they had first arrived on the ship he had not been allowed to see him and so he opted to wait for a little while, no doubt Vathek was going to be anxious when he saw him. The thought of his friend's impatience made him smile as he put his helmet down to dry off and he looked into its cold red eyes.

--------------------------------------------

Suddenly he was in a room with his lord and primarch the Nighthaunter, *"My, lord." *he said and kneeled before him. _*"Rise my son."*_ said Curze in his melodic yet sharp voice,_* "I have a special mission for you."*_

--------------------------------------------

When he awoke he was lying on his bed with nothing on and so he weakly got up and dressed himself in dark blue, black and red robes. He stood looking at himself in a mirror for awhile, his hands trembling, and slowly got a hold on his wayward mind and decided to work on some puzzles to calm himself. He sat before a 3d screen and turned on the program, a series of complex mazes that one would have to find their way through that got increasingly harder and harder as it went on. 

His frayed mind finally began to calm when his commbead went off.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

"As you wish Brother"

Vereor nodded once more to Vathek as he left the room, eager for his brother to make a swift recovery. He fixed his ostentatious helm back onto his head as he moved out into the corridor, his heavy footfalls echoing around the Medical Ward as he did so.

He'd put his helmet on for two reasons; he needed to contact his Brothers at Vathek's request and simply put, after decades of service and on the battlefield as one of the Night Drinkers he felt more comfortable wearing his armour. He activated a comm channel through the ship from his suit as he walked, trying to reach the Planets surface.

"_Brother Eliphas, Brother Orpheus, Vathek has requested your presence in the Medical Ward upon this frigate, I'll send you his room number and details now._" Vereor waited a moment as the data streamed down to the Night Lords "_There, Sergeant Vereor out._" He didn't bother to wait for a reply before severing the comm link.

Vereor hadn't considered his talk with Vathek a distraction or a hindrance, he had thoroughly enjoyed it in fact. But now he was back moving through the ship the familiar sense of curiosity had welled up within his mind, he was eager -desperate even- to find the Librarian Cian. He'd checked for his presence as he approached the various Medical Wards, but the Librarian seemed to have taken his leave not long before Vereor had arrived on the ship. The 1st Sergeant didn't seem overly surprised to not find him in the wings.

For the first time in a century Vereor felt uncertain, he had little idea of what to say to Cian when he finally met him, or even what to expect. The video footage had been pretty conclusive and he'd even had some of the 1sts own Techmarines to check the files, each assured it was uncorrupted and perfectly legit, though he had neglected to actually share the footage with any of them.

After what felt like an eternity of searching the Frigate, the Night Drinker arrived in one of the larger Observitoriums (he breathed a small sigh of relief, the smaller ones being unable to accommodate his size) and he found what had been itching at his mind since the battle, it felt like years ago now.

"_Brother Librarian Cian._"

As he entered the ghostly room he felt a slight chill grip him, one that his armour should have made impossible... He dimmed his overly bright red lenses, not wanting to wash this encounter with a blood red. He searched his mind for the right words, he didn't want to seem like an interrogator

"_I wish to speak to you over the... Details, of Brother Lorimars rescue. I believe you can help me find some answers._" He paused for a moment before continuing

"_I've seen the visual records of the encounter. A lightning Storm such as the one that occurred is literally impossible_"


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Heavy footfalls echoed down the empty corridors and Zephyrus blinked in confusion. The tread was too heavy for a standard suit of power armour; that only left one thing... terminator armour. 

_Vereor._

The first company Sergeant was the last man he would have thought to seek out his company and Zephyrus fought down a sudden flash of panic. Perhaps the battle-brother still harboured resentment as his intervention back at the landing site?

Zephyrus shook his head. _No, Vereor is an honourable man. I have read some of his accomplishments in the archives myself. He must have another reason for tracing my steps to this place. _

The far doors barely admitted the massive astartes' frame and Zephyrus became acutely aware of the absence of his wargear. He had never been as tall as many of his brothers, yet standing unarmoured before the terminator sergeant only served to remind him of that fact.

_Yet another thing that set him apart from his battle-brothers._ He pushed the though down viciously.

Vereor's voice was a deep growl and Zephyrus fought to keep his pulse from racing as the battle-brother spoke. _*The storm.*_ He had not thought about the fight until Vereor's words brought it all rushing back in hard-edged contrast. Zephyrus reached a hand out to steady himself on the crysteel dome and stared up at the glowing red lenses that seemed to damn him where he stood. 

After a long moment of silence, he pushed away from the wall and walked over to where a silver pitcher sat, beads of water clinging to its side, beside a set of glasses. He poured both glasses and held one up to Vereor. The wine was a deep ruby red, an old Terran gene-type.

'If it was impossible then you would not be here, Brother-Sergeant,' Zephyrus's voice held an edge of wariness and pain that he could not mask, 'I was unaware that anyone had born witness to the fight.'

He paused; looking deeply into those baneful red lenses and seeing his own emerald green eyes staring back at him,

'What do you know about Librarians, Sergeant?'


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vereor stared at the Librarian for what seemed like an age, the cold and heartless helm staring forth, his entire giant being unmoving. Eventually he lifted his gauntlets to his head, with a sharp hiss the helmet came loose, the burning red eyes fading into a lifeless dim instantly.

He placed the horned helmet down on the wine table, casually taking the offered glass from the Librarian as he did so. Without uttering another word he strode to viewing glass and placed his hand against it. He took his first taste and was instantly reminded of the planet he use to call Home; Great Terra. It tasted remarkable, a perfect blend of bitter and sweet.

"I have to admit it was not directly witnessed. Certain... Vox chatter was the furnace behind my active curiosity. I was later able to view the occurrence through the eyes of your suits" He was careful to pick his words.

"I should also admit I don't know an awful lot about Librarians Cian, I have served with teh Sons of Magnus, though I've gained the impression what they practice is _not_ what Librarians might want to be known for" He paused again for some time, eventually turning his own jade green eyes to Cian.

"What are you going to tell me Zephyrus?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas got up swiftly from his seat in his room and made his way to the medical bay where Vathek was being held at the moment, his blue and red robes flowing around him. As he passed other Astartes from Lorimar's 12th Company he kept his face calm and serene yet in the depths of his soul a storm was beginning to rage that would soon consume him if he didn't do something. He realized after a few minutes of aimlessly walking that he was lost and stopped a young Night Lord to ask where the medical bay was,* "Excuse me child where is the medical bay?"* Eliphas could tell that the initiate was looking at the huge scars that extended from the corners of his mouth up to his cheekbones but let it pass, he had other things to worry about now, _*"It is only down this corridor and to the right lord."*_

Eliphas nodded his thanks and made his way to the bay. When he got there he wandered around observing the wounded marines that were in recovery and eventually found Vathek. He smiled at his old friend as he came within Vathek's eyeshot and said,* "How are fleshwounds?"* He laughed before putting his long elegant hand on Vathek's shoulder as they joked. Finally his face became rigid and cold and he stared hard at his friend for some time before speaking, *"My friend, there is something I need to talk to you about."*


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Vereor had stood unmoving for what seemed like an eternity and Zephyrus felt as if the very air itself had become heavy, leaden with tension. Finally, the mighty warrior had broken the stalemate by removing his fearsome helm, placing it down carefully and taking the glass Zephyrus held aloft in a delicate grip.

As the Sergeant turned to step before the expanse of stars, Zephyrus shut his eyes briefly and let the breath he had been holding out slowly, feeling relief flood through his being. Vereor was willing to hear him out. After a moment he followed in the wake of the terminator, taking a place by the warrior's side to stare out into the velvet darkness. 

Zephyrus carefully raised his glass to his lips, pausing to take in the rich aroma before taking a sip. The ruby liquid flooded across his tongue; deep and complex. He smiled softly; it was perfectly suited for such a delicate moment and topic. Yet, with the experience came soft-edged memories and a deep longing for the home he had not seen in well over a hundred and fifty years.

Vereor's words caused the smile to fade as Zephyrus turned his mind to explaining the powers that were so much a part of him. _How does one describe the colours of a sunset to one borne blind to their glory? Or, the most intricate cords of a symphony to a man who could never hear them?_ Yet, Zephyrus felt as if his very future rest upon his ability to do just that.

The mention of the Sons of Magnus caused a brief flash of rage within him; the occult knowledge sought after by the Thousand Sons was in his opinion unclean and harked back to the time of darkness when man believed in such pagan notions as daemons and gods. He couched his words carefully; speaking softly and with conviction,

'You are correct in that assessment, Vereor. The actions of the Sons of Magnus are... vastly different than the abilities that I possess, although outwardly they may seem similar in some aspects,' Zephyrus paused to collect his thoughts before continuing, 'The gifts of a psyker are not something that can be taught through ritual or the study of ancient lore, they are something innate; something an individual is borne with much like the genius of a great artist or athlete. These innate abilities are very personal, no two psykers being completely akin in their skills, for they are unique to the individual's very being. If you were to ask each of the great fleet's navigators how they view the empyrean that they guide our vessels safely through, you would find that no two answers are the same. Similar? Perhaps, but never the exact same.'

Zephyrus paused for a moment to allow Vereor to digest his words before continuing,

'In their most basic form, these innate gifts allow a psyker to tap into the primal force of the Immaterium that lies just on the other side of real space and bring that power across the void through the channels in their mind. This takes great skill and strength of will to achieve and the effects can be... _dramatic_ at times especially if the psyker is under stress or powerful emotions,' Zephyrus took another sip from his glass before turning haunted eyes towards Vereor,

'As a Librarian and an Astartes of the Night Lords, I have trained countless hours to forge my mind into as much of a weapon as my body ever will be. My powers are as much a part of me as an eagle's wings and yet...' his voice trailed off to a whisper as Zephyrus turned his eyes back to the endless expanse of flickering stars,

'...I am not blind to how I am looked upon by those that I call Brother.' 

Zephyrus fell silent, wishing to say more but unsure of giving voice to the deep concern that had been gnawing at his soul since the Night Eaters had arrived at this foul planet.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek looked up to see his dear Brother Eliphas enter the room.

_"How are fleshwounds?" _Eliphas asked.

_“I’ll live to fight a harder battle!” _Vathek chuckled.

Eliphas’ expression changed to one of cold steel and he looked Vathek square in the eye.

_“My friend, there is something I need to talk to you about!” _He said, lowering his voice. 

Obviously this was something he did not want the other Marines in the medical bay to hear. Part of Vathek knew exactly what was coming. Collecting his thoughts, which had been all over the last few days, Vathek spoke

_“And I you Brother. But I’d rather this conversation be held when Brother Orpheus is here. This is a discussion meant for true Brothers. And we need him!” _

With that Vathek turned and gathered a piece of armour to signal the third member of their group.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Valanoth sat cross-legged in the central chamber of the chapel undercroft, only a dim orange light flickering across him from a few sparse candles as he meditated. Bitter incense filled the air in wispy clouds.

He was in deep thought over the battle with the Xeno. They had all performed admirably, but the xeno had nearly claimed the life of one of his closest brothers. The battle was hard fought, and each and every Astartes had performed their duties admirably. If they had died, it would have been with the Emperor's will in their hearts, and they would have fought to a bloody, bitter end. He was proud of serving with every single one of them. Their faith was strong, and though he lamented Vathek's grievous wounds, he knew that though his flesh could be stripped from his bones and his armor stripped from his body, nothing could strip from him his faith in the Imperium and the will of all humanity. He breathed deeply, allowing the pungent aroma to penetrate his lungs; He felt his head clear and his body relax as he breathed, and plunged deeper into thought.

He was most concerned about the Librarian. He fought bravely, as they all did, but he had a tendency to overspend himself. It was admirable that he would do such a thing to save his brothers and serve the Imperium, but what concerned Valanoth is that one day it could prove fatal. He prayed deeply that Cian would continue to serve faithfully and that those perils of the warp never brought him to harm. He prayed for the Emperor and the life force of all noble humanity to protect his brother from such a fate. But what concerned him most was the tremendous storm; He'd never seen anything like it. He was not experienced with the powers of the Warp, but in all his long life, what had happened was far more than anything he'd ever seen created. Whether this was Cian's doing or not, he was sure of one thing; Whatever had caused it was extremely dangerous, and he hoped he could discover its cause.

He leaned forward and knelt. He whispered a prayer and blew out the candles, surrounding himself with sacred darkness.

--------

Valanoth treaded towards the Observatorium that he was recorded as currently being in; He intended to find out what had happened in the fight. He had been very occupied during the fight, but he was not blind; Everything in the room had undoubtedly witnessed the event. He was concerned for Cian, and for his health; He was unsure exactly what he would discover.

He knew Cian was a Librarian; Though all specifics of his abilities and existence were enigma to him, he knew what he was. He knew he could channel the power of the Warp, but not how. He intended to simply check in on him, and discover exactly the course of events that had happened.

He heard voices from the room ahead of him, and became acutely aware that a conversation was already in progress; He heard Cian's voice, and then Vereor's. He would have preferred to speak of this out of earshot, but as he drew near, he caught enough of the conversation to learn that the conversation was in fact about what he had come to inquire over. As he drew near, the voice of Cian became clearer and clearer.

_...primal force of the Immaterium that lies just on the other side of real space and bring that power across the void through the channels in their mind. This takes great skill and strength of will to achieve and the effects can be... dramatic at times especially if the psyker is under stress or powerful emotions. As a Librarian and an Astartes of the Night Lords, I have trained countless hours to forge my mind into as much of a weapon as my body ever will be. My powers are as much a part of me as an eagle's wings and yet... I am not blind to how I am looked upon by those that I call Brother.' _

As he strode into the large room, bathed in the dim light of the glimmering veil of stars visible through the walls, he realized he had stumbled into a conversation that had been going on for some time. He felt as though he was intruding, but he felt compelled to check after the mental health of his Brother. The statement he had heard clearly from Cian told him he had a great deal to learn.

"Not all you call Brother view you as anything less than Brother themselves," Valanoth said, slowly striding forward. His skull helm flickered and dimmed, then he popped the device from his armor. The room was bathed in pale starlight, a dark lit sanctuary. He held his helm under his arm, and as he neared, he continued. "In fact, there are individuals who would follow you and the rest of his brothers to certain death if they had to. I am among their ranks. I may not understand your power, but I recognize it has saved our lives in the past. Which is why I came to inquire about the storm; Apparently, I am not the only one concerned about the event," he said, nodding to Vereor. "So, indeed, what is it that's happening? In all my years, I've never witnessed anything like that."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas nodded to Vathek,* "Indeed we shall wait for Orpheus."* Eliphas grabbed the arm of a passing menial, *"Quickly, go and send a message to brother Orpheus and tell him that he is needed in the medical bay."* the menial nodded quickly and ran out of the room. Eliphas's robes swirled around him as he took a seat next to the bed that Vathek was lying in and his mind drifted to the vision he had had, its impact would be huge. His elegant white fingers with sharpened nails fidgeted every now and then as he fought down the urge to so what he knew must be done, but he didn't do it, he knew that to do it now would be catastrophic.

He had to wait, like a vigilant hawk waiting for its skulking prey, and when it showed its disgusting face he would strike. He looked at Vathek again, *"The visions are getting harder to control...."* he said quietly to Vathek.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vereor was listening intently to Cian, absorbing every word as the Librarian spoke.

The Night Drinker was experiencing a mix of emotions, though in truth it mostly welled into curiosity, he wised to learn more, always eager for knowledge and this was admittedly one of his weaker points.

He refused to feel any sort of judgment for Zephyrus, who was he to condemn one who possessed similar talents to the Emperor himself? He'd imagined he would feel some sort of unease, or even be on edge when he first pictured this conversation in his mind, not knowing how it was going to play out or how the Librarian would react (Or even to the extent of his talents). Yet he felt strangely comfortable around Zephyrus. Librarians were exceedingly rare, but the 1st itself was strangely lacking in there number.

He'd spent some considerable time in silence, absorbing the Librarians words and their true depth in their Galaxy. He was just opening his mouth to reply as the Chaplain, Valanoth, entered.

He remained silent as the Chaplain spoke, his hard eyes not leaving Valanoth for a moment. To be blunt, he did not appreciate this intrusion. True the Chaplain would not have known they were conversing, but on discovering they were already deep in conversation and still approaching? Vereor was in half a mind to leave, but his desire to speak with the Librarian had not been sated. He decided he wasn't completely comfortable with the Chaplains presence.

"You have shed some light on an otherwise dark corner of information for me Librarian, for this I thank you. And for your time also, I appreciate you being able to tell me so much after such a exhausting experience"

He paused for a moment, collecting his thoughts

"There are still some... Details, I would like being informed of Zephyrus, the extent of your abilities and similar." 

Vereor neglected to mention he felt like he needed to research the matter to gain a more relative perspective. He was itching to ask more question about his... Powers; whether they were the norm or if the storm was a spectacular display of power or even if that was below standard, something which didn't particularly bear thinking about. Either way, he couldn't stand the thought of seeming more like an ignorant child.

"What you have been through cannot have been easy for your physical body at any rate, rest should be a priority, Brother." He made sure to put meaning into the last word, feeling it weighed more than using his name.

With that Vereor made to leave, picking his Horned helmet from the table before he did so.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Valanoth, seeing Vereor's expression and his sudden desire to leave, immediately felt a stabbing sensation in the back of his mind; He was suddenly aware his intrusion may have been more personal than he once realized.

"Vereor, if I have indeed offended you to the point of a desire to leave, then I will depart in your stead if you would like. But my concerns for the well being of my Brothers are what drives me to this end, not my will to bludgeon my way into your conversation. I will not apologize for my concern, but know that I had no intention of intrusion; Indeed, I was not even aware of your presence until I arrived. That said," He turned back to Zephyrus, "You share the vaunted powers of our very own Emperor, a prize of mankind in all ways, but I cannot help but observe that you damage yourself each time. Is this something I need be worried about? Though it may be the Apothecary's duty to ensure your body stays strong, it is mine to make sure your mind and thought retains its resolve."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Eliphas and Vathek sat in silence waiting for Orpheus Eliphas's mind was suddenly in another place. He was floating above a massive battlefied, the sound of weapons firing and the resulting explosions was monstrous and his ears began to bleed, at first he didn't recognize the combatants down below but then as he got closer it hit him. As his feet finally touched the ground he stood there unable to move at the sight that was before him, cries of hatred filled the air and bellows of unrestrained anger resounded across the battlefield.

*"No...."* he whispered as he fell to his knees weeping. What sanity he had had over his long life, which was very little, struggled to comprehend what was happening but was finally lost to him as he saw the most horrifying scene in front of him. He yelled as he tried to get himself out of this vision but nothing happened and he stood up in a rage and tried to grab the nearest combatant but his hand went through him and he yelled again as he tripped and fell to the bloodsoaked ground, the sharp coppery taste of the blood filling his mouth and soaking his robes and hair. 

He looked up and saw a power claw reaching toward him, grabbed it and was pulled up. When he looked up he saw something that shocked him to his core, his helper pointed toward the sky and Eliphas looked up to see the sky darken as tiny stars fell to the battlefield around him, screaming banshees and demons flying out of the stars at the combatants and tearing them to pieces while laughing and screaming in joy, a visible wave of terror rippling through the battlefield. A low chuckle resounded across the battlefield which then became sadistic hysterical laughter, Eliphas looked around to see who it was but stopped when he realized it was himself.

--------------------------------

Eliphas opened his eyes to see himself face to face with an Apothecary and within a split second his hand was around the marine's throat, *"Brother....ugh....it was...agh...just a dream....gurgle..." * Eliphas let go of the Apothecary's throat, nodded and stood up, _*"I am sorry brother, I have been greatly troubled lately, thank you for your help."*_ The Apothecary nodded and did a quick check before leaving. Eliphas put his robes back on and found Vathek again who looked worried, _*"I am okay brother." *_ His voice had a new silky quality, one that seemed to calm one's soul yet also left a small nugget of a feeling that something was not quite right, that somehow the voice was also extremely dangerous.

Vathek told him how he had just fallen to the floor weeping and yelling and when he had been carried away by the Apothecaries he had been bleeding from every orifice on his face. Eliphas kept his face passive the whole time but it belied what was really going on in his now truly lost mind, the visions had taken what was left of his sanity with them and now to those that knew him well like Vathek his eyes had an insanely sadistic look in them that had never been there before. While other brothers would see something different in his eyes he knew that they wouldn't be able to pinpoint it until it was too late.

He felt a cold wet sensation come down his cheek and he smiled as he wiped the bloody tear from his face and licked the blood from his finger, the taste sending shock waves through his body. He became impatient on waiting for Orpheus, _*"Brother let us talk now and fill in Orpheus later, we have not time to waste."*_


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek studied his Brother, concerned, yes. But surprised? No. Over the years he had become accustomed to Eliphas’ visions. Granted this one was particularly violent and extreme. But Vathek would be there for his Brother none the less.

For a long moment the warrior sat in silence, contemplating what he thought he knew would follow. This conversation could change everything. It could _solve_ everything.
Eventually, Vathek looked Eliphas straight in the eyes, subconsciously moving his eyes to the tattoo of a skull with bat wings that lay upon the inside of his right wrist, before returning his gaze to his Brother.

_“Very well Brother, let us solve this Enigma. Enlighten me!”_


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas sat unconciously stroking the carving of a skull with bat wings on the inside of his right wrist when Vathek finally caved in. He stared at his brother for a long while searching his eyes for any hint of reprehension, but there was none, so he began to speak, _*"After the battle planetside I came up to the frigate to meditate in the quarters that were assigned to me. Both you and Orpheus know what I struggle with but when I had returned I was once again wracked with a vision, but this one was different....very different..."*_ 

He paused before continuing, *"I was in the darkness with our lord, I immediately kneeled but he asked me to stand. When I did he looked into my eyes and told me what needed to be done, why we had been placed here with the 12th company. I awoke then and came here where of course I knew I had to tell you this, our lord needs us brother, he needs us to complete a special task for him."* He let the meaning of his words sink into Vathek's skull and knew that his brother understood what he was implying by the look in his eyes, *"We must do what we do best brother, but with great speed for the universe does not wait for us, yet it must also be silent like the night."*

He licked his sharp elegant canines before continuing, *"We will need help of course, speak with Orpheus when he gets here, I have to meet with Lord Vereor."* Eliphas got up and showed Vathek the carving on his right wrist before putting his hand down and leaving the room.

-------------------------------------------

He silently made his way about the ship until he heard Astartes talking in the direction of the observatorium and made his way there. He stood there in the darkness of the doorway and watched as the librarian, a chaplain and Vereor stood and talked, it appeared as though Vereor was going to leave. When none of the Astartes in the room were looking in his direction he walked in as if he had no idea anyone was in there and nodded at the three warriors, _*"Sergeant Vereor I was just looking for you, I have a very important matter that I must discuss with you."*_


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek let Eliphas' words wash over him. So it had come to it. The conversation with Curze aboard his flagship had been real and not a dream after all. Vathek had been fully prepered for this and continued to look his Brother in the eye. 

After a while Elpihas rose and showed his carving of the Nigh Bat, Vathek returned the gesture and showed his tattoo. *They would have to be swift. And silent as the night. Beasts of terror striking from darkness. They would have to be Lords of the Night.*

Vathek threw himself to his feet, almost buckling. He was still not used to only having a single leg. He marched down the corridor as quickly as his broken form would allow. He would need to be at peak form over the coming weeks. Somethign he could nto achieve with these crude supports. Bursting into the Apothecary's room and said

_"Brother Apothecary. We must perform the augmentation now!"_


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Zephyrus felt the presence of the Chaplain mere nanoseconds after the last words had left his lips. It was a testament to the damaged state of his psy-senses that he had not noticed the approach of the Astartes sooner, yet it was just enough for him to suppress the flash of shock and irritation that Valanoth had chosen one of the worst possible moments to intrude.

He could not be angry at Valanoth, for it was the Chaplain's very responsibility to follow the welfare of the men under his watch, though the fact that Valanoth had obviously known that he and Vereor were engaged in a rather personal conversation and had still felt the need to involve himself caused Zephyrus's carefully gathered thoughts to become scattered.

The first company Sergeant made little effort to hide his displeasure at the invasion and, as he addressed the Chaplain, Zephyrus desperately tried to corral his emotions. Vereor's words were no less the truth, Zephyrus was both physically and mentally exhausted, yet it was the Terminator's last words that brought his mind back to focus.

As his eyes searched the cold darkness, they fell upon a flicking point of light. Even as he watched, the star flared briefly and then was gone; its light swallowed by the unforgiving void. Zephyrus felt a sudden certainty sweep over him as he witnessed the death of the distant star. This fragile moment was slipping through his fingers like grains of sand and with it his chance to save the thing that he held most dear.

Zephyrus was quiet for a moment before reaching out to place a hand on the frigid crysteel of the dome. Beyond the barrier of tempered glass hung the cold darkness of space studded with crystalline points of light.

'Do you know why I would come here, Brothers?' he spoke in hushed tones, something that he had learned through countless hours of training to focus his mind. As he spoke he stared out into the blackness,

'How many worlds are out there? How many of our brothers are lost in the darkness of the Long Night, just waiting for us to bring the light of Truth? How many will greet us with open arms... how many have fallen to ignorance and taint? This task we have sworn ourselves to is the most noble ever conceived. Its scale is beyond monumental, yet we will triumph together. For we are the Emperor's Angels...' 

Zephyrus paused; his voice was thick with sorrow, 'But now, when I look out there I see...' he sighed; emerald green eyes searching the starlit expanse, 'division.'

Zephyrus turned back to face his brothers, purpose written in every fiber of his being,

'When has the _name_ of the man fighting by your side meant more than he is your brother? When has honour been placed secondary? When has loyalty been dependent? Have the oaths we swore become so ephemeral, so meaningless, that we can cast them aside when it pleases us?'

'What I did, the sacrifices that I have made, I would have done for_ any man _in this Legion. For what are we if our brotherhood is lost?'

'I ask you this, my brothers,' Zephyrus met Vereor's eyes with a pleading gaze, 'if it had been you in my stead... _would you have jumped_?'

Zephyrus stopped suddenly, aware of yet another intruder. His anger threatened to overwhelm him, had all sense of courtesy been forgotten? He stepped away from the viewing port to see who was sulking in the shadows. The dark from of Brother Eliphas stood cloaked in twilight. Zephyrus blinked hard, it was if Eliphas's form seemed to shift and waver for a moment.

Zephyrus staggered as the raw scent of the warp washed over him, driving him to a knee in pain. Lines of blood seeped from the edges of his eyes as his mind was wracked by the essence that clung to Eliphas like coiling smoke. His mind was too raw from the damage he had inflicted on it to handle the vicious energies.

_The stars were burning._

Zephyrus screamed and collapsed; unconscious on the cold, star-kissed floor.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Valanoth listened intently to what Cian had to say. Each sentence that flowed from his lips filled the Chaplain with pride at his dedication, and moreover, his deep understanding of what really made them Adeptus Astartes in the first place.

He waited until he finished, gazed out the viewport, and answered him. "We will shed the light on all of them. Through our blackest night will we weild the lantern of truth for them. And my Captain is as much my brother as you are, and I'd jump as soon as breathe."

He would have continued, but he was cut off by Zephyrus's shriek; Of terror or pain, or both, he was unsure, but he traced his gaze to the source of the new voice in the room, and spotted Eliphas.

But there was something wrong. Nothing particularly tangible; More akin to a sudden and unexplainable bitter taste, the feeling of being watched, or some other equally unexplainable, but all-too-real sensation. As he watched Eliphas, the hair stood up on the back of his neck, and he was completely unsure of how to react.

His gaze never left the Astartes as he slowly drew near. The feeling of wrongness continued to escalate as he drew close, and though he had faith in his brother, something was certainly amiss about him.

He keyed his Vox. "We need an Apothecary in the Observatorium, Brother Cian has had some kind of fright and it has taken a heavy toll on him."


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The forge master had descended like a demi god through the air, falling with serene grace and below him the queen screamed as his spear descended. The bladed tip crackled with a surreal energy as it sank easily through the hard skull and into the tissues below causing the queen to howl and her tentacles to thrash with the futile energy of the damned. Eventually the tentacles convulsions ceased and they lay in long green coils splayed around the queens body. 

Elexa breathed deeply to fill his longs with fresh air for what felt like the first time in hours and he felt his strength returning as he recovered his breath. Far across the cavern Elexa saw the limp form of his captain appear over the lip in the arms of the tattered and battered librarian and he rushed forward spriniting towards the pair as the Librarian teetered and slumped to the floor.

His footsteps rang with his heartbeat yet though he tried to reach the pair he was pushed away and his captain was swallowed into the depths of the ship and as the ramp closed Elexa felt fear, a terrifying numbness followed by the certainty that he would never see his captain again.

Dark thoughts were embedded deep within his brain and he wheeled around to leave the chamber slipping slightly upon the blood stained floor. He walked in a daze allowing his feet to carry him on their own irrational path deep into the city suburbs. From the very corners of his vision he could see people staring at the bloody power sword and the dragons head upon his armour and edging away in fear yet he took no notice and ploughed on his subconcious path moving through the parting waves of people with ease. He looked up to find himself in a dark alley just outside a cornor pub and he laughed at the efforts of his subconcious. 

He patted himself upon the head before moving into the pub waiting for the order to move out. Occassionally the barman tried to collect the bill but he was warded off by a raised eyebrow and the astartes sipped at a beer nonchalantly brooding over the events of the day. His thoughts lolled lazily and turned to the future and what he should do. Another beer drained down his throat and he became proactive standing up and throwing a coin onto the bar before exiting and moving down the street with one thought burning in his mind

He must go check on the captain

Within the hour he had reached the medical frigate and though unharmed he began to search the rooms for the pair passing easily along the corridors. He approached a room at the very end and heard the Librarian's voice emerging from a doorway to the stellar observation chamber.

His pace sped but the conversation made him stop dead as he heard Vereor's voice.

"Son of a bitch" he murmered in the dark yet he heard the librarians voice and he allowed them to flow through him to meld with his mind

*'I ask you this, my brothers,' 'if it had been you in my stead... would you have jumped?'*

He knew the answer , he was certain he would have jumped for his captain even for the librarian and every man in 12th company. The captains face suddenly became Vereor's and he felt contemptuous hatred followed by a burning realization. 

If it had been Vereor he would not have jumped. 

He heard a shrill scream and the Chaplain cry out and realised something had gone wrong. He swivelled round the corridor to find Cian lying face down upon the floor and he swore moving to the librarians side and quickly checking for heart beats. It was their though it fluttered like a robins wings straining against his chest. Slowly Elexa shifted the librarian and placed him face upwards ensuring he was comfortable before turning to face Vereor who was exiting with one of the new Astrates Eliphas. 

He felt contempt rise but he supressed it as the librarians words echoed in his ears. He moved around the pair to face the first company sergeant and forced himself to say the words the librarian had inspired

_"Sergeant Vereor. I hold you in little more than contempt for the enmity in which you hold my captain. You may know me, I am Brother Elexa, but each time you and my captain come together I am their with violence in my heart.

However, I believe what the librarian says is true for if we cannot even trust and embrace fellow Sons of our Lord Curze than who can we trust. Thus though it seems silly to do so I apologise for any actions of ill will upon my part. I embrace you as my brother and I know now that if you fall I will jump. 
I hope as I have apologised to you, you may do so to my captain for if their are no ties between brothers I fear for the fate of our legion." _


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas found it extremely hard not to smile as Zephyrus fell to the floor screaming. Good, the power he had been granted was certainly not going to waste, in time as he was told by his lord he would learn to manifest it outside in the material realm and be able to cloak himself in darkness, but for now it surrounded him in the warp and protected him. The feeling of power was exhilerating but he did not show it, his face full of concern for librarian Zephyrus, as another battlebrother came into the room and rolled the librarian over while talking to Vereor Eliphas bent over and placed his mouth right next to Zephyrus's ear and said in such a quite tone that he knew only Zephyrus could hear, *"I am the darkness that envelops you, the night that takes you, the shadow that stalks you, I am a Lord of the Night."*

Although Zephyrus was unconcious Eliphas had learned that his pyschic mind would recognize what he had said but from who it came from Zephyrus would not know. Eliphas looked up toward the others, *"Quickly brothers we must get him to the medical bay immediately."* He bent down and heaved Zephyrus over his shoulders and made his way out of the room and to the medical bay where he could be helped. 

An apothecary met him in the corridor and took him from Eliphas who stood and watched Zephyrus be rushed away and let a smile on his face. He turned as he heard Vereor's heavey footsteps, *"We must talk Lord."*


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vereor listened to the words of the Chaplain, his helmet still in his hands as he stood there.

"It is nothing you have done Chaplain, there are other matters I must attend to"

He began lifting the helm to his head as Eliphas made his ghostly entrance to the room, another, similar pang of annoyance jumped through his body, though he simply showed a smirk before fixing his helmet to his head

"_It seems the observation chamber truly *is* the bustling centre of this fri-_"

He was cut off as Cian screamed and fell to the floor, Vereors now helmeted head spun around to the Librarian, glowing red eyes flaring into life. There was something unnatural about the scream that he had uttered, it felt like it had come, _deeper_, than just from his lips.

He realised he hadn't picked a better time to place his helmet on, it masked the true concern that was on his face, a concern he was more than a little surprised he felt. He'd never spoken to the Librarian Zephyrus. Though he _was_ slightly worried, he chalked it down to the exhaustion of the battle, though there was something eerie about Eliphas' arrival and Cians reaction. He made of note of visiting him as soon as he was away from his inquisitive Brothers.

He registered what Brother Eliphas had said, but made no acknowledgment or reply. He simply watched in silence as his Brother picked up the Librarian and carried him to the nearest Apothecary. He turned his Golden head to the Valanoth as Eliphas carted Zephyrus out, bathing him in the red lights from his eyes. He nodded to the Chaplain before taking his leave, walking slow and deliberately from the room.

Eliphas was waiting for him in the corridor.

*"We must talk Lord."*

He admitted he had no idea _what_ the Night Lord wanted,m surely he couldn't be that anxious to resume their conversation from the surface? He was sure the Assault Sergeant would realise there was little other than more appraisal he would offer, if that considering his now soured mood at the interruptions.

He was formulating a reply when another Brother turned on him and spoke:

_"Sergeant Vereor. I hold you in little more than contempt for the enmity in which you hold my captain. You may know me, I am Brother Elexa, but each time you and my captain come together I am their with violence in my heart.

However, I believe what the librarian says is true for if we cannot even trust and embrace fellow Sons of our Lord Curze than who can we trust. Thus though it seems silly to do so I apologise for any actions of ill will upon my part. I embrace you as my brother and I know now that if you fall I will jump.
I hope as I have apologised to you, you may do so to my captain for if their are no ties between brothers I fear for the fate of our legion." _

He was slightly stunned at the sudden intrusion of yet another of their Brothers, but when an Astartes can call down Storms at will what was the odd concentration of the Night Lords in one of the observation decks of a medical frigate?

"_No Brother Elexa, I do *not* know you. Nor do I appreciate this intrusion of my private time._"

More of his spite rose now, he was angry that he had not been able to continue his conversation with the Librarian, he felt he had been robbed of a great opportunity, his interest in the matter had and still was great indeed. Now this one approaches, a drone of the 12th Company and talks to him as is he was his equal, or greater!

"_You, like so many before you, don't and couldn't possibly understand my and your Captains... Differences. Nor do I expect you to try. More of his guard dogs jumping to bark at my presence with no knowledge of what has transpired._" He let his words sink in for a moment

"_I'm grateful I now have standing in your eyes Brother, I truly am_." He didn't try to hide the sarcasm that boomed from his helmet speakers. "_But the Night Drinkers don't do much jumping, I'm sure you can see why_" He'd let Brother Elexa decide whether or not he was joking and being civil with him

"_But if it makes you feel better I wouldn't leave *ANY* of my Brothers to die, and would never consider it. I would even "jump" for your Captain. I can't have my beloved Rival of a brother dying before I can kill him myself_"

And with that 1st Sergeant Vereor walked past Brother Elexa, a wide smile across his face. He;d been toying with the Night Lord, of course he would leap to rescue even Lorimar though he decided to leave Elexa in doubt of his true feelings. He was merely a soldier of the 12th Company, what bearing did his opinion of him have? He indicated to Brother Eliphas as he walked on, waiting until they were out of range of the Brothers they had left behind.

"_Speak_"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas followed Vereor down the corridor and waited until the giant astartes said _"Speak"_ before saying what he had to say, *"Lord I truly do not know how to begin so I am going to be blunt, I and a select few of my brothers have been given a mission by our Lord Curze that must be met lest our legion be torn apart by internal strife." *He could tell Vereor's mind was racing and knew that the first company sergeant would understand what he had implied.

He continued on, *"There are events that are starting to move in the galaxy and our legion has a chance to affect those events so says the Warmaster Horus...but we cannot do what must be done, what has been ordered by the Warmaster himself, unless we do what must be done. Do you wonder why I, my two brothers Vathek and Orpheus, and you and your men were suddenly assigned to aide the 12th company?" * 

He let the words hang as Vereor thought on them, he had to finish quick, *"A great betrayel has been enacted brother, one that the 12th and Lorimar himself have been a part of, we have been used and lied to, you remember our lord's humiliation and ours at the hands of the other legions even though we do what we have been ordered, all for the Imperium and humanity....yet what do we recieve in return for our dirty work? Appraisel? No, as your status implies you being a part of the first company you are around our lord more so then others, tell me you have not seen a change in him lately. I certainly have but that is becuase I am regularly called upon to be part of his honor gaurd..." * 

His voice was stronger now, more potent and full of conviction, *"I and my brothers are tasked with a special delivery to our lord and the causing of some unbridled terror. Will you aide in the fight against this monstrous betrayel that our lord's father has thrown upon us, and that Lorimar and his company are themselves a part of? Do you not remember the disrespect that the whole 12th company has treated you with up until now and how they have treated I and my brothers? You know that eveything I have told you to be true brother, from the Lord of the Imperium himself all the way down to Lorimar...I was just as stunned as you are now brother when our lord told me himself along with the rest of the Raptor Corps...will you follow our lord and the Warmaster Horus?"* 

He stood now waiting for Vereor's answer as he sifted through the unthinkable information that Eliphas had just layed upon him. Eliphas knew that Vereor was a powerful individual and loyal to those he trusted, so he could guess how his brother would react but he hoped that by using Lorimar's name that he would be able to play on his brother's emotions, cruel yes but it needed to be done to achieve what must be achieved. He had heard stories about the hatred between Lorimar and Vereor and knew it went much much deeper then they let on, he stood and waited for his brother's answer.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Valanoth silently examined Vereor's words. He'd known about this inner rivalry for some time; He had done what he could to try to unite them, but there were some differences not even he could assuage. He sensed a slight insincerity in Vereor's words; Indeed, Valanoth was glad he picked up on it, else it would have been his duty to reprimand him for insubordination. He recognized Veror was toying with Elexa, but exactly how insincere he was was menacingly unclear. He had no idea how deep it ran, admittedly; He pried, but he generally left the Brothers to their own thinking. If they should splinter or break, then it was his duty to remind them all of the laws of Mankind and the laws of the Night... Using blunt trauma, if he had to.

As he collected and assessed his situation, it became painfully apparent to him that the harm done in the 12th was far deeper than he had presumed. He slid his helmet back onto his head, and a dull thump echoed through it as his ancient suit interfaced and locked with the device. The red orange eyes flickered, burned like fire, and settled down into a smoldering glow.

The Chaplain narrowed his eyes and concentrated on Eliphas as he left. Something was definitely wrong here. Vereor's reaction to Elexa, Elexa's words to Vereor, and Eliphas's shadowy nature- Not to mention his appearance mysteriously coinciding with Zephyrus's sudden and unexplainable incapacitation. He was going to get to the bottom of this. He hoped it was merely superstition, but a feeling like this always ended up badly.

He did not know what Eliphas was up to. But he knew that after tonight, it was his duty to the 12th and to the Night Lords to requisition the feed from Vereor's helmet and get to the bottom of this, and put a permanent stop to it should it prove to be as bad as Valanoth hoped it wasn't. 

But for now, he had other duties. He'd let the charade play out a little longer before he pried; perhaps it was a personal dispute that would work itself out. He'd start first however, by a little questioning of Elexa.

"Brother Elexa," he calmly asked, folding his hands behind his back. He gazed out at the black, star-strewn void before him. His heartbeat trembled at its divine beauty, an expanse of hallowed darkness that stretched ever on, and yet, in every direction he looked, there was life, thriving, flourishing, in that black nothing. He slowly turned away from it and focused his attention squarely on Elexa, the silver of his skull-shaped faceplate glinting in the starlight, twin molten motes of light peering ominously from its sockets. He began leading him away, in the opposite direction Vereor and Eliphas had gone. "Tell me, what do you know of the differences between Lorimar and Vereor?"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Elexa felt his body tremble with rage as the First Sergeant poured insult after insult upon him and laced his well intentioned words in cynicism and scorn. He was left standing alone as Vereor stalked away the shadows of a grin upon his face. The grin caused hatred to burn in his stomach and he surrendered to it firey malice ans surrounded himself in a world of bitter mnistrust. 12th legion contained his brothers and he would only trust them...and Lord Curze. No outsider would take him unawares. Elexa felt his hand clasped upon his power swords hilt and he exhaled slowly relaxing his fingers till his left hand come free.

The hatred died away and he felt shame and humiliation and he looked inwards at the situation and inwardly mocked his own actions. He was a mere file warrior, and he had spoken to a sergeant of first company. It had been an idiotic action and for the first time he regretted spurning several promotions and titles. He still believed himself to be undeserving of such honours yet his humility was holding him back from achieving any sort of status, influence or renown. 

He still cursed the day he had fallen asleep and had not been thereto defend and die with his comrades. He had survived the dragons flame, admittedly with his Lords aid yet no astartes should receive such scorn. He was one of the original astartes crafted by the emperors own hands. 

In that moment of humiliation he made his decision to accept promotion if he ever got the chance. In this war, the assault marines of 12th had suffered losses and now he would ask his captain for the promotion he had thrice refused. He would become vereor's equal and by god he would show him his mistake in irking the dragons flame. 

He found the chaplain standing before him and he looked into his eyes and allowed him to steer him away from the room.

"Tell me, what do you know of the differences between Lorimar and Vereor?" 

Elexa allowed his feet to carry him after the chaplain and his mind raced as he tried to discern the best course of action. He knew thew majority of the tale for he and Lorimar had always been friends not merely battle brothers and he was sure Lorimar trusted him.

He glanced away before turning back to the chaplain who looked at him intently.

"The story is not mine to tell chaplain. I would never hide anything from you sir but I know a fair amount of the tale. They went from brothers in arms to enemies in what seemed to be a very short time. With your permission chaplain I wish to find the captain and the Librarian, my conversation with Vereor has left a bitter taste in my mouth and I hope to discuss a matter with the chaplain"

He looked at the chaplain and thought he sensed a hint of worry, even... fear

"Does something trouble you chaplain?"


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

His mind had done what it had to do to protect him from the tainted energies that lashed about him; coiling back in on itself like a wounded animal instinctually guarding its underbelly and throwing Zephyrus into the dark void of unconsciousness.

Darkness spilled out into eternity, an endless stretch of inhuman shadow. This was not the warm darkness of sleep, nor was it the impassive expanse between distant stars; this darkness was a foreboding forest of death and fear. It towered over him, pressing in on all side with the icy breath of despair.

There were shapes in the liquid blackness, half formed thoughts that hissed at the edges of this senses. Warp-spawned predators, formed of nightmare and malice, twisted through the heartless dark. They were hunting him.

_I am the darkness that envelopes you._

The words slithered through the ebony mental forest of his mind, spoken by a thousand fang-filled mouths. Zephyrus spun about, feeling like a wounded wolf brought to bay by unseen hounds. His mind grasp at the image, altering his psy-form to suit the allusion he had given it. He became that wolf, clad in fur of the deepest indigo. Silver markings spiraled up his forelegs and into a starburst of crystalline fur on his chest, echoing the wounds on his physical from. The shapes in the dark became multi-headed hounds, their black fur stained with stripes of crimson blood and their eyes were burning embers of hell.

Zephyrus curled his lips back from silver fangs and snarled at the baying hounds. The fiends opened their slavering jaws and laughed at him, their voices were the thing of madness,

_The night that takes you._

The hounds lunged, teeth obsidian daggers seeking his flesh. Zephyrus twisted and leapt away into the echoing forest of shadows, running with all his being as the hounds gave chase. Serpentine roots coiled beneath his feet, seeking to trip him. Claw-like branches reached out to rake deep gouges down his flanks as his frantic flight took him through deep ravines and up slippery slopes of the nightmare wood.

_The shadow that stalks you._

The woods ended abruptly and Zephyrus scrambled to a halt at the edge of an abyss of swirling hatred. He spun around to see the hounds seeping from between the twisted trunks, their forms burning with cold hunger. These were no mere figments of the warp; they were real and they were here to kill him. 

_I am a Lord of the Night._

His sides heaved as the hounds slowly closed in on him, emerald eyes casting wildly about, desperate for a way out of this terror. Something drew his seeking eyes upwards, into the endless void of the nightmare sky, to a single star that burned against the night with a pureness of truth. _The Astronomican._ 

He was a man once again. No, not a man... _an Astartes_. An Angel of Death and he would run no more.

The beacon of humanity filled him with its golden choir, driving all doubt from his being as it flooded through his mind. He faced the warp-spawned hounds and watched them recoil from the blinding glow that poured forth from him. Zephyrus threw his head back and opened himself fully to the glorious power; hearing the hounds cry out in panic as the illumination seared their twisted forms to ash,

'If you are the darkness, then I am the Light from which no shadow can hide!'

Zephyrus filled the endless night in his mind with eternal radiance.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Valanoth slowly paced forward, his heavy boots thudding and the myriad parchment that covered his armor rustling as they fluttered about his heavy movements. He examined Elexa as he spoke, but Elexa spoke the truth- As far as he was willing to tell, anyway. The two slowly strode down the darkened hallways, the metal panels beneath their feet glinting in the pinprick lights that lined the hallway's interior.

Valanoth replied to him, "We shall seek them out together- At the very least I must see Zephyrus and discern more about exactly what has transpired. His sudden and apparently unexplainable incapacitation was, I fear, no mere coincidence. I'd like to speak to the captain about it as well. No longer can I try to contain this problem by myself; The problem must now be addressed directly."

He paused for a moment, a slight break in his step; He could not ignore his Brother's other question. He nodded slowly, and, stopping, turned to Elexa.

"Something is, indeed, weighing upon my mind. We are more divided and fractured than ever; Now more so than ever do I call the 12th my brothers, but I cannot help but wonder why the 1st has been brought into our ranks. The events I have witnessed unfolding within the 12th since their arrival is most peculiar indeed. Our Librarian, suddenly incapacitated, and Vereor goading the men he supposed to be calling Brother in such a fashion. I sensed an insincerity to his comments, but it is still uncalled for to attempt to get such a rise out of his Brethren. I'll be needing to speak to him about the matter as well."

He began moving again. "But come. For now, our focus is Zephyrus. He has been injured, and he needs his brothers. And we need him as well." Their pace quickened.

"Request to apothecaries in the medical stations: This is Chaplain Valanoth Bantus of the 12th, and I need the location of Librarian Zephyrus Cian."

The vox crackled for a moment and there was a response. "We have moved him to an emergency station in section two. His mental patterns have been fluctuating, so we relocated him to a place where we could keep a better eye on him."

He nodded to Elexa and they headed that way, slowly plodding across the ship.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vereor spun on Eliphas just as soon as the last word had left his lips, grabbing the Assault Sergeant by the shoulders and hoisting him neatly off the floor, he brought him level with his own helmet and pressed him into the wall, not gently.

"_Do you realise just *what* you are implying Brother?_" He hissed quietly at Eliphas, the sheer... _Madness _ of what his Brother was suggesting, his anger threatened to overtake him

Though Eliphas didn't reply, he just stared coldly, knowingly.

He played back over what he had said and he couldn't help but feel a creeping sensation threaten to swallow him up from inside. He backed away from Eliphas, letting him slide back to his feet. Their Lord and Father _had_ been acting out recently, Vereor had simply refused to think anything could be amiss with their Great Primarch...

Why _had_ their father placed himself and the Night Drinkers here? it was not a problem that couldn't be solved by any of the other companies, why was it so integral the 1st be brought here...

Something wasn't right. The true scale and enormity of what Eliphas was suggesting was gnawing at him, threatening to envelope him.... _Turn on their own Brothers?_. He looked back up towards Eliphas, the red eye lenses glowing fiercely

"_Your oratory is duly noted Brother..._" His tone was thick and sarcastic, he practically spat the words out

"_But what do you expect me to do? You have yet to actually tell me what has transpired? You expect me to come running at the mention of a Rivals name?_" He stepped towards the Assault Sergeant, towering above him as he did so, every move he made incredibly intense.

"_What do you think I am..._" He stood, completely immobile inches from the face of Eliphas, golden helm cold and unforgiving. Vereor may be without his Chainfist, but his terminator gauntlets squeezed and tightened as a Volcanic rage threatened to overtake him

When he spoke you could feel the intensity in his voice, the normally cold and grim tones slow and deliberate

"_...You've taken me for a fool Eliphas. You've offered no details, suggested... *nigh incomprehensible* actions and spoken blatant lies._" He referred to Cian and Valanoth being part of the 12th.

"_Explain yourself fully while I'm still in the mood to listen..._"

He had to speak with their Lord... Curze would help him make sense of this. Vereors thoughts raced, all the while the words of the Librarian bouncing around his head.

-_For what are we if our brotherhood is lost?_-


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas kept a smile from his face as Vereor let him down, he had to admit he was expecting worse from him. He stood up straight, undaunted by Vereor's stance and threatening tone and continued on, *"You want an example, I gave you one. You don't think it was hard for me to understand when I was told by no less then our primarch himself? Do not think that I do this without a heavey heart brother, it pains me to have to betray those who I once called brother, but if that is what our lord decrees then so be it. Mine and my brothers' mission is to cause such despair and discord in the 12th that it will not survive the retribution from our lord and the rest of our bretheren, he wants the good captain Lorimar alive and I intend to give him to him. Once again need I remind you of the humiliation we suffered at the hand of the Emperor when we were called for our actions that HE ordered us to do?! I dearly hope not, not only that but the Warmaster has given light to our lord about the Emperor's quest for godhood and how he intended to throw us away when it was achieved! Yes it hurts, and yes it is unthinkable but it has happened and unless we act everything that we have worked for will be naught! If you question what I say then talk to our primarch himself, I'm sure he would fill you in and back me up." *


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The medical bay doors to section 2 parted with a hiss and the metal panels slid away to reveal the room within, filled with bustling Apothecaries, tending to the myriad wounded within.

As he strode through the teeming mass, they gave him a clear path, each nodding to him slightly as he passed. He led Elexa through the claustrophobic room, finally reaching another set of doors.

Under normal circumstances Elexa would not have been permitted within the emergency chambers, but Valanoth had enough clearance to permit him entry, and permit himself entry as well. The doors slid aside for him, and the room beyond stood in stark contrast to the room they had previously been in. As the two strode inside, the area was devoid of Apothecaries. The only other presence in the room was Zephyrus, held almost upright against a glowing blue panel. Light slid up and down across the panel as it measured his blood pressure, mental patterns, nerve triggers, and every other minutiae of his body.

The readouts showed him in a weakened, exhausted state, and his mental patterns were erratic, but other than that, he seemed to be at least in acceptable health. Valanoth could not read the complex information on the machine completely, but knew what a dying soldier's looked like.

He strode to the panel against the far wall, and intently watched Zephyrus's body. He made no movements whatsoever, at least none perceptible, and he stood there silently, as the doors closed behind them, leaving the room illuminated only in a faint, ghostly blue glow that pulsed as the light continued its journey across the monitor.

He bowed his head and said a small prayer, hoping that the Will of Humanity and the Will of the Night would deliver his brother back to them quickly. They stood there, enveloped in silence, only punctuated by the faint mechanical sounds of the equipment around them, and waited.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

For one glorious moment, the world was spun of pure Light.

The power spilled over into realspace and for a fraction of a second, Zephyrus _glowed_.

----- 

Zephyrus came clawing back to consciousness with a feral roar, binding straps snapping with gunshot reports. The medical auguries went wild as he tore from their embrace and pushed away from the flickering panel of steel and sensors. He took a step into the center of the room and stood, eyes closed and muscles quivering like a horse run to the point of foundering. Tiny arcs of energy played over his body and danced like fireflies in the air about him; the room took on the scent of the air before a storm.

He brought his hands up and made the sign of the aquila, pressing the palms into his chest as he took several deep breaths and sought to calm his racing hearts. The eldritch energies died down as Zephyrus pulled them back into his psyke, using them to refresh his systems and stop the trembling of his limbs.

He was acutely aware that he was not alone and reached out a mental touch instinctively before he could stop himself. Zephyrus flinched; expecting searing pain from his damaged psy-channels, but was rewarded with only a dull aching. _The channels were healed as if weeks had gone by. _

His shock was evident as his eyes flew open. The room he was in was dimly lit, the only illumination coming from the medical equipment that lined the walls, but his vision adjusted almost instantly and he was presented with the stunned forms of Valanoth and Elexa.

_How long have I been incapacitated?_
**How long have I been incapacitated?**

In his shaken state, Zephyrus had projected the thought 'aloud' and he regretted the slip instantly as both the Chaplain and his brother started at his voice suddenly echoing through their minds. He swore an oath under his breath as he held his hands up in a gesture of peace. Zephyrus rarely used his gift of telepathy on his kinsmen. It was quite an intimate and intrusive act to force ones thoughts on another mind; most found it extremely unsettling and it only served to highlight his disparity in their views. 

'Forgive me, my Brothers, that was unintended,' his mind was a jumble of images and memories. He blinked hard and shook his head to try to clear the cobwebs from in his mental pathways; he recalled being in the observitorium and speaking with Sergeant Vereor about his... abilities, then everything was tinted in darkness.

'What happened? Where is Vereor?' he whispered as he tried to put the scattered pieces of his thoughts back together.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

*have i been killed of?*


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

No one has been killed off. But I am going to be away for a while so this RP wont be getting a update anytime soon im afraid guys unless one of you want to become a Temp GM or carry on by yourselves for a while, DA.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Valanoth, more than a little shocked by all that had happened within the last ten seconds, collected himself calmly.

"Vereor has gone to speak with Eliphas. About what, I am uncertain, but what I do know is that I have to get to the bottom of it. Something isn't right here, including your incapacitation. You couldn't have been out more than an hour, though the exact amount of time I am not sure of."

He folded his hands behind his back, and focused his piercing gaze on Zephyrus.

"What was it that made you fall? Do you remember the moments which precluded your collapse?"

An Apothecary burst into the room; He stopped at the door though, and, looking around at the half-destroyed sensor bed and the current occupants of the room, asked, "...Is there some kind of problem? I heard thrashing, the monitors went erratic, and..." He made a vague gesture to the equipment, and to Zephyrus.

"All is well, Brother. Besides a few repairs to this equipment, noting more will be needed here." Valanoth warmly replied. He was glad this was the case; His Brother was back with them, and with any luck, it would stay that way.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lorimar sat alone in a Stormbird belonging to the Twelfth. He felt isolated from his Legion and knew that that feeling would not leave him for as long as he lived. His head was hidden behind a black faceplate with silver jewels embedded in it, he had acquired it from Invictus Nex the previous day. Standing the Captain walked from the empty Transport out into the well lighten hanger of the Stalker. A pair of Night Lords stood there awaiting him, both covered in black robes and with pale skin they stared at him saying simultaneously  “Lord Curze has been recalled to Terra the Twelfth are to make for the Iron Warriors outpost of Gaels in the galactic north” there was a minute of silence before Lorimar nodded and said “Recall all forces those who are injured will be treated here” and pushed past the messengers with a sigh. 

Something was different when the Twelfth returned. The Nostramo members of the Company who was not members of the Command Squad had been removed along with the members of the First Company joined with them. Those members of the Company would be moving to the south aboard the Battleship Styx, to rendezvous with a detachment of the Emperors Children, now they were gone already departed a hour ago. As the Astartes began to board the Stalker Lorimar gave the order to make for Gaels.

The Stalker tore away from the few ships still in orbit, its bulkheads shaking violently as it entered the dark glowing miasma of the warp. It was said by the Serf crew that during their resting hours screams could be heard from within the walls, chilling them to the bone so much that one even committed suicide with his Astarte Master Bolt Pistol, blowing out his chest and breaking away his spin from the rest of his frail body like a twig.

+++++++Several months later++++++

The Stalker pulled itself from the Warp harshly, shaking as it did so. A pair of Iron Warrior frigates painted in grey and white strips angled their brutal noses towards the Stalker and flared up their engines with a loud wail that vibrated through their ugly bodies. The two ships pulled themselves in either side of the Night Lords vessel a signal sounding “Sons Of Curze on be hath of the Warsmith Alvrik I welcome to Gaels if you would please follow us into dock, make for the Iron Citadel the Seventh Grand Company await!”.

The heavens were cracked as a wave of Stormbird and Thunderhawks rolled through the clouds, eight Iron Warrior single-man Fighters providing escort to them as they did so. The Transports contained the entire might of the Twelfth, nearly two and a half thousand Terrans sat within the dark red lit confines of each ship as it took a place on a large cobbled stone courtyard where some five thousand Iron Warriors awaited the arrival. 

With a crackle the Iron Warriors pulled their Bolters into their barrelled chests and chanted “Iron Within! Iron Without!” as the first Night Lord, Lorimar stepped from his Stormbird. The Night Lords walked between the two thick grey blocks either side of them, weapons pulled in tight as a Tactical Dreadnaught armoured Astartes flanked either side by a pair of giant Dreadnaughts stepped forwards, long black hair blowing either side of his moon like face. 

Lorimar raised his hands and approached, showing friendship he went to embrace to Warsmith but suddenly stopped and spat a drop of blood, looking down in horror the Captain stared at the shimmering Iron Warriors blade and looked back up his face and with a defiant roar punched twice, breaking bones he shouted “Night Lords! Make for the citadel! The Iron Warriors are turned!” and slumped to his knees as Sergeant Damascus and Larimo charged forwards, taking hold of his bloody body and charging into a large hallway. 

Right then guys. You are under siege by the Iron Warriors and are slowly losing ground, Heresy is now out in the open and Istvaan III is now happening very far away. Lorimar is in bad shape but still leads from the front, the Command Squad often at his side. The Stalker has been shot down and now lays a few miles in the distance, its burning hulk covering the outskirts of the city. You guys are now under heavy attack with the entire Grand Company assaulting your positions.
Cian- You are in the upper levels leading five Squads against a large IW force that has broken through the walls near you. Repel them.

Elexa- You and three Squads are not far from Cian you must reinforce his position with haste, the IW force is slowly pushing them back.

Everyone else- You guys are at the main gates up against a armoured assault supported by over three hundred of the IW, there are some hundred and eighty of you to utilize I don’t care how you do it but im sure you will find a way.

The Nostramo Members (Including Vereor, Vathek, Orpheus and Ace (sorry forgot characters name) ) are now linked up with the EC under a Captain named Tiberius and are heading for the Istvaan Sector, when you arrive (two to three posts from you guys) describe the immense fleets around you (This will be during the Dropsite Massacre remember so there are most of the Traitor Legions present) And how it feels to be in their presence, you may post about planetfall if you wish but I would like a few posts from you guys first, do NOT open fire until my next update.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

He had felt it in his bones.

From the moment his attempt to requisition Vereor's helm feed was denied, and the cold, dark silence Cian had answered him with, he had known that his feelings were, as usuall, true.

He had lost his Thunder Hammer, his ancient weapon passed to him by he predecessor who was killed in a mission. He now wielded his Crozius Arcanum, the holy sigil of the night lords, its ebony handle ascending into the glinting Night lords emblem; A large, laeering, fanged skull with webbed, leathery wings sat in metallic effigy at the end of the crafted handle, sparkling with energy. He used it now to remind his foes exactly who it was they dared oppose.

He had told Lorimar what he suspected, and what he had witnessed; He was not sure what he had done about the situation, but there was greater care in his steps from that day forward, which he was glad of. But to be betrayed on such a scale was worse than being a traitor- it was being a murderer of your own kind, killing your brothers like a pack of wild, feral animals, with no morals, and no souls. He would make sure they all were put down like the rabid dogs they were.

His Rosarius clicked to life, and a lightning pattern appeared, crackling over his armor's surface. He'd need all the protection he could get.

He surveyed the situation; They were sorely outgunned, but the Night Lords had a skill the Iron Warriors did not- Cunning. They would sow confusion, and strike at the appropriate moment, sumberging themselves in a swirling melee and commandeering their vehicles for themselves.

Gunfire all around him made it difficult to think; he was bunkered at the forefront, hiding behind the gate itself; he could feel the thump of shells hitting the wall behind him, and knew eventually they would overwhelm them.

He looked around; he estimated that the Iron Warriors outnumbered them three to two, not to mention they had armor backing them up. If they could take or destroy the armor, however, it would turn the tables. He examined the wall they were hding against; There was no other way through it, but perhaps a path could be made. He might not have tanks, but he had Dreadnoughts.

He shouted over the din of combat, "Brothers, I believe I have a plan!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas sat in the eating hall of the ship and concentrated on the puzzle in front of him. Since he and his brothers had left the 12th he had found that he had wanted to kill a few of them before leaving but what the primarch ordered had to be done and so he went quietly, nodding his head and smiling to Cian as they left. He still wore his deep blue and red robes over his armor, his mind had been in other places for a long time and he could feel his thoughts as though they were tangible. 

Before he had struggled with what his lord had told him but now he was filled with pitty and hatred for his lost bretheren. He brought his mind back into focus on the puzzle and within two seconds of that he heard footsteps approaching him but didn't even bother to look up. An Astartes stood there waiting for him to say something but sat across the table from him and stared at him, Eliphas looked up at him, *"Can I help you brother?" * Although he smiled his voice was full of annoyance. The Astartes was, from the looks of it, a very young Night Lord, most likely an initiate. Eliphas put the puzzle down and stared hard at the marine before he finally began to talk, *"Lord my name is Kar'El and I am very curious as to your methods of instilling terror....and seeing as how we are going to be fighting warriors like ourselves I thought that I should jump at the chance to learn from someone with a reputation like yours."*

Eliphas' sickening scars stretched as he smiled broadly, *"What would you like to know?"*


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Zephyrus stood in stunned silence as Valanoth's words washed over him. An hour? 

His mind reeled. _That could not possibly be true_, yet he knew Valanoth would not lie to him. He had run for days within his mind. The warp held not to mortal time, a single moment could stretch on into eternity and a lifetime could pass in the space between heartbeats.

The memories of the events unraveled in his thoughts, Vereor's seeking of him and a moment of connection, of kinship that surpassed the bounds of rank. He could still taste the lingering notes of the wine still on the back of his pallet. That moment had been shattered, lost in a brief rush. Zephyrus felt cheated of it, as if the galaxy had held the thing he yearned for the most before him only for it to vanish like a mirage the instant he reached for it.

_Eliphas_. Something was dreadfully wrong. His brother must be warned. Zephyrus tried to rein in his racing thoughts. The warpspawn that had attacked him had uncoiled from around the Astartes like a second skin. When had it gotten there? Why had Eliphas not noticed it? Eliphas was not marked as a psyker, yet even a mundane mortal mind would have noticed the foul presence of the creature.

The realization struck him like a lightning bolt; _Eliphas was not blind to the apparition. The battle brother knew that it was there. _

When the apothecary bust in behind him; Zephyrus knew with unquestionable certainty that Vereor had already left the ship. The moment he had been given had passed into the memory of the galaxy. Zephyrus stood in silence, hoping his humble words had been enough, as the apothecary checked him over quickly before announcing that they were all to be moved back to The Stalker on new orders.

The minutes blurred together as they were ushered to the launch bays; Zephyrus's thoughts were turned inwards and spiraling like an eagle with a broken wing. As he followed his brothers down to the waiting transport, he was gripped by an unexpected muse. Upon arriving on The Stalker he excused himself to Valanoth and Elexa before quickly making his way through the vessel's bustling innards, his destination lay towards the helm locked away in the shielded bubble of glass and steel. The chambers of the astropathic choir finally lay before him. Part of his duties as a Librarian to the Legion involved working closely with the men and women bearing the gifts that allowed the great Fleets to communicate across the endless void of space, through the years of his service Zephyrus had built powerful relationships with the astropaths of the 12th. He ducked his head to step within the cool dusk of the chamber and was relived as the voice of the 12th's chief astropath, Tra'kar Gavi, greeted him.

'It is good to see you, my old friend.' Zephyrus felt himself relaxing as the door sealed shut behind him, 'However, I fear this is not a social visit... for I have come to ask your aid in relaying a message.'

-----

Nearly an hour later Zephyrus departed the chamber, even with the aid of the choir his clothing damp with sweat from the effort of forcing his message through the turbulent warp. He had used his authority as Epistolary of the Night Eaters to gene-lock and code his message priority to Vereor; however Zephyrus could only hope that the message found its mark and the terminator Sergeant understood his meaning within the words of an old Terran poem,

++
Others taunt me with having knelt at well-curbs
Always wrong to the light, so never seeing
Deeper down in the well than where the water
Gives me back in a shining surface picture
Me myself in the summer heaven godlike
Looking out of a wreath of fern and cloud puffs.
Once, when trying with chin against a well-curb,
I discerned, as I thought, beyond the picture,
Through the picture, a something white, uncertain,
Something more of the depths—and then I lost it.
Water came to rebuke the too clear water.
One drop fell from a fern, and lo, a ripple
Shook whatever it was lay there at bottom,
Blurred it, blotted it out. What was that whiteness?
Truth? A pebble of quartz? For once, then, something.

Trust, my Brother, that we shall meet again someday. Until then, look inside for the answers you seek.
++

-----

That had been so many months ago.

Hours of travel, days of working closely with the Forge Master to repair his damaged armour to its former glory, months of time spent deep in the exercises that forged his mind and body back to its razor-edged keenness.

They had been under warp for nearly two months before Lorimar sought him out. His captain found Zephyrus alone within the armoury of the vast ship, repainting his armour in a shade of deep sapphire before adding the snaking bolts of lightning in delicate strokes of silver and gold. They had spoken long into the dark night of battles and moments snatched from memory of the glories of the twelfth. Neither uttered a word of the events that befell on the moon of Yasiti VI, they didn't have to. Zephyrus cherished the stolen moments with his brother, yet there was a haunted look to Lorimar's eyes; the look of a man who has seen the shadow of his death.

From that point on; sleep eluded Zephyrus, for every time he closed his eyes his mind filled with the screams of dying stars. 

-----

As they descended in the belly of the Stormbird, Zephyrus couldn't shake the feeling that the storm he had sensed looming over them all was about to break. He sighed and shifted position in his restraints, shaking his head at his dark mood. What could befall them here, with the Sons of Perturabo waiting to embrace them after their long journey? Yet the nagging sensation remained.

The craft set down in a howl of engines and the biting stink of jetwash, Lorimar leading his warriors down the waiting corridor of Iron Warriors clad in full battle dress. Zephyrus felt his heartbeats increasing with each measured step towards the waiting Warsmith.

The moment Lorimar had raised his hands in brotherhood to the massive astartes, Zephyrus was struck with a vission of what was about to happen. He opened his mouth to shout a warning but the words died on his lips as the glowing blade of the Iron Warrior buried itself in Lorimar's chestplate and the brothers that had gathered to welcome the Night Eaters to Gaels opened fire as one. 

Utter chaos had ensued from that moment on.

-----

Although Zephyrus's body had acted immediately, his mind was still coming to grips with what had happened. They had been fired upon; not by some xenos creature, not by some lost splinter of humanity that had become twisted in the centuries of solitude, but by their brother Legion. 

Astartes had killed astartes in cold blood. Everything that made up his world, everything that he held fast to, was shattered in that one instant. Hopes, dreams, ambitions.....

_Lies, Treachery, Betrayal._

-----

The air was filled with the crack of bolter fire and the deep copper taste of astartes blood. Zephyrus crouched low behind the twisted remains of a Thunderhawk's rear quarter as the ground around him was chewed up with screaming rounds of a heavy bolter. 

'Geivius!' Zephyrus shouted into his vox, 'Can you get a bead on that gun?'

'I am pinned to the north, Brother-Librarian. Give me cover fire and I'll send that traitorous bastard to hell,' replied the tactical marine sergeant who had managed to savage a missile launcher from the body of a dead Iron Warrior earlier. The Night Eaters were sorely outgunned, not expecting to be greeted with a blood-bath by their brothers; they had come to the surface lightly armed.

Zephyrus's eyes glowed a brilliant blue for a moment as he pictured the battle around him in a detached coldness, the new aegis inlays of his armour tingling to his mind. Infinitum lay gripped tightly in his right gauntlet and the force staff's surface shimmered with energy. He felt the minds around him and sorted through the strings of options in milliseconds.

'Demovi! Henik! Take your men north to give cover to Geivius's position, watch your flank there are a handful of traitors circling around through the gap. Pyner, you are with me. When Geivius takes out that gun we are going to push back to the wall. Kivoth! Give us fire when we move then follow us in! The moment we have the gap secure I want Brother Fevi in there with that flamer of his!'

The five squads of men that Zephyrus had found himself taking charge of sounded off, moving quickly into positions. Demovi and Henik's squads spat fire down on the Iron Warriors that had managed to push the gap blown in the curtain wall and allowed Geivius a moment's respite. The instant that the missile streaked from the sergeant's weapon, Zephyrus was on his feet and charging in its wake with Pyner's men firing from the hip as the sprinted along with him. Two men were scythed down before the warhead found its mark, turning the Iron Warrior into a rolling ball of flame. 

Lightning crackled down Zephyrus's limbs as he charged headlong into the billowing cloud of smoke and into melee.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas sat in a meditation chamber, he had just recently finished his training session with Kar'El, the young marine was very eager to learn and Eliphas saw no harm in teaching the boy some of his secrets. Kar'El was part of a batch of new recruits who were taken from the murderers, scum, and thieves of Nostramo's streets and had no inhibitions about the battle they were soon going to be taking part in. Eliphas had relished the chance to corrupt such an innocent new mind, and after many more sessions Kar'El would be a true Lord of the Night.

Eliphas was clothed now in only midnight blue and black robes and sat cross legged doing a routine his lord had taught him to help him in using his new gift. A dark cloud clung to him that hurt the eyes to look at and that made him hard to see clearly, although it only encompassed a small area around him in realspace in the warp it was much larger and would have a more profound effect on psykers. 

Over the weeks that they were spending in warp transit he had spent most of his time in meditation or training rooms, the whole time strengthing his new power and getting better at controlling and using it. The darkness was comforting to him and he smiled as he thought of his last training session.....the four menials ran screaming through the dark labrynth, the monster that had killed their other two comrades somewhere above. Eliphas watched them from the ceiling and plotted his next attack, he let go and flew above them, a scream emmiting from his helmet. He grabbed onto a gargoyle and hung there by his feet and waited for one to pass beneath it, three of the menials raced beneath him in a group but one was laggin it.

He reached down, black smoke hiding him, and ripped the person upwards, tearing them in half before letting the body fall to the floor....he opened his eyes and he was back in the chamber, he smiled his insane smile before getting up and walked out of the chamber. As the blast door slid open the light outside shone in and for a brief second bodies could be seen hanging from the cieling and littering the floor but soon the door was closed and locked and Eliphas was walking to his meeting with the Talonmaster Zso Sahaal.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

He had walked down the ramp and smiled as Lorimar moved forward to greet the iron warrior and the weapon scythed towards his captain and bolters raised to point at him. He flattened himself to the floor and bolt shots rippled over his head as anger took him in a mire of hazy hatred. Repugnant deeds had been done this day yet the dragons flame could not be doused.
_________________________________________________________
The iron warrior was like a bull elephant barralling toward him and the chainsword whirred with an evil menace as the astartes bore down upon him. Vax slid smoothly up from its sheath and he flourished it flicking his wrist to cause it to twirl in his hand and the blade erupted with a barracade of long finished screams. The chainsword reached towards his breast plate yet the strike did not reach as the astartes convulsed under the impact of a hail of bolt gun shells. Explosive charges forced him backwards as the bolts pushed deep, burrowing through the Iron Warriors armour till it tore through the flesh below. 

The armour and flesh became an indistinguishable blood soaked mass that teetered and fell tremuously to the foor. Elexa looked around at the mass of brothers surrounding him as his brothers stepped from the shadows where they had been lying in wait. He grimaced as he stepped over the three dead traitors that had somehow slipped through the lines and the repellent nature of astartes killing astartes returned to him causing him to wretch slightly as he saw the accusing tatters in armour dealt by their own hands.

A small hand signal from the sergeant forced the astartes to move seemless advancing into combat squads moving stealthily forwards to hold a small ruined building in which the assault had already been repelled, yet a second offensive was imminent. 10 assault marines and 20 tactical marines had been teamed together to create a small mobile platform for defence, assault and counter assault.

Elexa held no true authority yet their was something about the marine that commanded respect and his new found desire for promotion made his forceful brand of reasoning more persuasive than ever before. He led the group of assault marines under the deference of the two tactical squad sergeants yet it had been Elexa's ideas that had brought them the minor successed they had created. 

On they went picking through the debris of war listening to the frantic babble of chatter erupting through the vox and forcing it to melt into the background. Elexa allowed his mind to drift to the picture of the ruins as he coaxed his mind into the formulation of strategies and tactics to combat the savage brutality of the Iron Warriors.

He snapped back to reality as the voice of the Librarian Cian melded seemleesly with the babble of the vox. It was calm yet their was a hint of despration laced within the calm orders and tactical strategies he outlayed to his men. In the background he heard screams of horror, desperate agonized cries and someone yelled

"We cant hold them. We have to pull back"

Elexa straightened and reacted spontaneously allowing his lips to form uinintended words

"Re route to help the Librarian.. combat speed."

The assault marines and at least half of the tactical marines obeyed without question stunned into obedience by the tone of authority and the sudden seemless transition from stealth to action. 2 sergeants stared outraged at him and the first hollored

"Withdraw that order"

"If you think I'm going to let any of our brothers die in vain you have got one more..."

"We must obey orders"

"A soldier must use his initiative"

"Withdraw that order"

Elexa's retort was short began with f and rhymed with duck

"Sir, the assault marines are under my command and they will go to assist the Librarian"

The sergeant opened his mouth in a soundless array of expletives yet Elexa interrupted him 
"Their is no time. If we do not reinforce the Librarian and his men the Iron Warriors will have removed one of our strongesrt brothers ansd cut a channel in the middle of our lines. The gap must be breached"

The sergeants word was drowned by a scream through the vox that caused his voice to quaver and he swallowed before muttering in a horsde voice

" This is on your head Elexa"

A grin fluttered across Elexa's face as he opened his stride and began to run in long loping bounds 30 marines keeping pace beside him. 

"We come Brother" he whispered to the very air that surrounded him. He would not let the librarian fall

___________________________________________________________
Even from a distance the librarian stood out as he twirled and arced in a deadly and subtle dance that caused the marionettes of astartes to fall to his deadly cuts. Yet the Iron Warriors still pushed on, relentlessly moving through the fire into the channel they had gouged into the citadel wall

"Reinforce the breach. Brothers let us take to the skies"

His jump pack roared into life and its sound mixed with the dragons roar as Elexa let off a tongue of flame from his hand flamer and rose into the skies high above the battle. The flames burned bright lingering upon the air and dissapearing into nothing as the astartes plummeted swords in hands. Their were 9 bolts of death falling through the sky yet in their midst was a dragon.

Hatred boiled as he fell yet he yelled joyously through the vox.

"We have come to your aid Brother Librarian. We will not let you fall"

The iron warrior looked up as Elexa descended upon him. He saw the dragons head cleam and felt its flame envelop his armour melting it causing his skin to writhe and bubble. Agony enveloped the marines as the talon of the dragon flame slashed and the severed head rolledconcussed in the city breach


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

It was now or never. Even from here, Cian was visible, whirling like a cloud of pure annihilation through the Iron Warrior traitors. He could cut off a flank here, bue he'd have to act fast, tor their central position would be overrun.

The two Dreadnoughts in his area were taking heavy fire; They popped in and out of cover, but they were immense targets and couldn't take much more of that kind of firepower. He had a better use for them.

One of the Dreadnoughts was equipped with a close combat weapon; He could use it to blast a hole through the wall at the enemy's side, and using the diversion, they could rush forward form cover and take the enemy by surprise.

He clicked his com and signaled the two Dreadnoughts. "Honored brothers, I have a plan. Approximately four hunded yards east of our position is a section of crumbling wall. I'll need you to take position there and hold for my orders."

The two dreadnoughts acknowledged his command, and barreled away from the gate. With them gone, the fire became even heavier; The sound of screaming and the pop of bolter rounds around him became more pervasive. The dreadnoughts reached the area just as a missile shrieked past his head and collided with a nearby building, blowing chunks from it that crushed the Astartes they fell on.

"Break through it! Destroy the wall, and give us a diversion so that we may bring the fight to them!" he roared into his vox.

The dreadnoughts, now blazing with fury, slammed their massive limbs into the wall. It cracked, and finally, a blow from the first Dreadnought's Close Combat weapon rang true, and shattered the wall inward with a might crash. They stepped through, with the full knowledge that they were sacrificing themselves for their brothers. Valanoth said a prayer for them, honoring their bravery and sacrifice, and the bolter fire towards them thinned suddenly as the new threat engaged the Iron Warriors.

Valanoth shouted into his vox, "Now is our moment, Brothers! These traitorous curs shall know of the wrath of the true Astartes! Onward my brothers, slay them like the vermin they are!"

With a mighty roar, the Night Lords poured into the front lines of the Iron Warriors.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Zephyrus gave a sharp tug and Infinitum came loose from where its razor-edged wing had embedded itself in the gorget of the Iron Warrior, trailing a line of ruby droplets in its wake. The air was choked with black, oily smoke. It burned the back of his throat and he spat to clear the taste of blood from his mouth. The battle swirled around him still, but for a moment he was able to take a breath and assess the flow.

Brother Fevi was dead, though he had held the gap with a burning wall of promethium for long enough that the Night Eaters could regain the ground they had lost before, however the cost had been high. Fevi had not gone into the realms of the dead alone, taking three of the traitorous marines with him when they finally over ran his position. 

Pyner was some fifteen meters to his right, pulling his curved combat blade from the neck of the Iron Warrior he had just defeated before quickly gathering up the slain Astartes's bolt pistol and clips. He limped slightly from a bloody wound to his left leg and, even under his armour, Zephyrus could see the Sergeant's chest heaving from the nonstop assaults. 

The vox crackled to life and Zephyrus heard the voice of Brother Elexa echoing over the din of the jets of his jump pack. Despite the turmoil of the battle, Zephyrus felt a smile pull itself onto his face,

'Here be Dragons!' he returned on the same channel, 'My Brother, your voice never sounded so sweet!'

There was a sudden throaty roar of engines and Zephyrus threw himself to the ground, rolling away as chunks of rockcrete were thrown into the air under the barrage of fire streaked from the heavens. Pyner's body came apart in a red torrent of flesh and pieces of armour. The Thunderhawk screamed past over head, disappearing as quickly as it had arrived.

Zephyrus pushed himself to his feet and ran his left hand over his face to clear the blood and debris from his eyes as he turned back to the gap in the wall. A dark form loomed out of the fog of battle, striding through the gap left in the line of Night Lords thanks to the aerial assault. The cold glow of a shoulder mounted illuminator speared through the fake dusk. The beam slunk over Zephyrus's chest, creeping upwards into his eyes as the rolling dust parted and the Iron Warrior Terminator glared down at him with baneful red lenses glowing with hate.

The Astartes was massive, towering over Zephyrus like a mountain of adamantium, plasteel, and ceramite plates. Harsh yellow and black chevrons edged a powerfist that crackled and flexed in the gloom. The same chevrons traced the edge of the storm shield the Iron Warrior carried on his left side, the face of the shield depicting a crumbling tower besieged by the sea. The warrior's right leg was completely bionic, hydraulics hissed from the limb as the traitor's voice growled from his helmet's voxcasters,

'Lorimar's pet wytch,' the voice was grating and metallic, Zephyrus doubted that much of the veteran's body remained unaltered with the bionics that the Iron Warriors lusted over, 'You have proven most difficult to kill, I am perturbed in having to sully myself with destroying you personally.' 

Zephyrus brought Infinitum around before him and shifted his stance slightly; the force staff crawled with crackling energies as his anger flared violently. His eyes shifted to the harsh blue of arching lightning as he began to summon forth the storm caged inside,

'Your Legion will burn for this, Traitor!' Zephyrus spat at the First Company veteran, 'When Curze finds out what you have done, the might of the Night Lords will rain terror down on the treacherous Sons of Perturabo!'

The sound that emitted from the warrior's helm was like the grinding of vast gears; it took Zephyrus a long moment to realize that it was laughter,

'Ignorant Terran whelp,' the Iron Warrior snarled, '_Who_ do you think requested your demise from our Primarch? You have the gall to name me traitor; yet you, wytch, stand breaking the very edicts of your beloved false Emperor? Even now, Warmaster Horus gathers those loyal to his banner to purge from their ranks the lapdogs of Terra!' 

Scorn dripped from the warrior's words and Zephyrus felt cold fingers close around his heart even as his rage was boiling over. The aegis circuitry of his armour flared like a dying star,

'Horus is his favoured son! Beloved over all!' Zephyrus roared as he launched himself at the massive Astartes, 'Why else would the Emperor bestow the honour of Warmaster upon the Lupercal!'

Infinitum trailed glowing lances of energy as it arced in towards the Terminator, but the Iron Warrior was exceptionally fast even in the bulky wargear. The force staff impacted with a thunderclap on the side of the warrior's powerfist as he brought it up before him. The two weapons locked momentarily, cobalt bolts of energy crackling between them, before the Terminator brought his shield around in a vicious cross and Zephyrus was forced to twist aside; scrambling out of the deadly reach of the Iron Warrior.

'The day he named Horus Warmaster was the day he betrayed us all! Forsaking us to hide in the vaults of Terra when he should have been out here beside us,' the Terminator stormed after him like a raging bull, 'the victories of the Crusades belong to Horus! Not the Emperor!'

The powerfist came down on Zephyrus like a massive piston. He barely dove from beneath its shadow before the field surround it turned the broken ground where Zephyrus had been standing into a cratered hole. He tucked his shoulder and rolled, springing to his feet only to be met with the face of the Iron Warrior's shield bearing down on him, 

'Oathbreaker and _LIAR_!' Zephyrus's rage was a hurricane within his mind; he braced himself and reached out to meet the charge with his empty, gauntleted hand. Time stopped for the millisecond that the shield's surface touched his open palm and then _exploded_.

The twilight of battle was suddenly eclipsed by the blinding eruption of Zephyrus's wrath. Ceramite shattered, plasteel was sheared away like paper, and flesh disintegrated. The Terminator was thrown back nearly ten meters through the air to land like a broken child's toy. The Iron Warrior's entire left side was gone, deep crimson blood spattered on the ground to pool with ruptured hydraulic fluids. Zephyrus stalked across the distance with fingers of lightning arcing to any metallic surface nearby, bloody tears weeping from the edges of his eyes.

He reached the warrior's stricken form and fumbled with the latches at the Iron Warrior's gorget. Finally, they gave way under his grasp and Zephyrus tore the helm away, tossing it aside into the rubble. A face, half flesh and half cold iron, stared back up at him filled with hate even as the life bled from the one remaining biological eye. He was moments from death, but not dead yet, and that was all Zephyrus cared about as he sank mental talons into the Iron Warrior's mind.

-----

Zephyrus had always refused to use his telepathic abilities to probe the minds of his Brothers; the mere thought of doing so caused bile to rise from his gullet. It was all he could do to keep from retching as he brutally shredded the mind of the Astartes before him, only the hot flame of anger kept him focused. It was over in less than a dozen heartbeats. He knew all that this warrior had know, all that he had seen and heard. Zephyrus jerked away from the cooling corpse, his entire body trembling. He stumbled and fell to his knees. _It was true_.

Konrad Curze, their beloved Primarch, had sent the Night Eaters here to die.

Infinitum fell from his fingers as other knowledge unfolded from the memories he had savagely torn from the traitor. The council at Nikaea, the Emperor's edict that disbanded the Librarian corp. All the months he had been wielding his powers, Zephyrus had been disobeying that edict. What other information had been kept from them by their very Legion? By their own Brothers? Zephyrus knew he should feel something. He wanted to feel something, anything, but instead he felt _nothing_.

Zephyrus threw his head back and screamed his emptiness to the uncaring stars.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

_Others taunt me with having knelt at well-curbs
Always wrong to the light, so never seeing
Deeper down in the well than where the water
Gives me back in a shining surface picture
Me myself in the summer heaven godlike
Looking out of a wreath of fern and cloud puffs.
Once, when trying with chin against a well-curb,
I discerned, as I thought, beyond the picture,
Through the picture, a something white, uncertain,
Something more of the depths—and then I lost it.
Water came to rebuke the too clear water.
One drop fell from a fern, and lo, a ripple
Shook whatever it was lay there at bottom,
Blurred it, blotted it out. What was that whiteness?
Truth? A pebble of quartz? For once, then, something.

Trust, my Brother, that we shall meet again someday. Until then, look inside for the answers you seek._

----------

Vereor had had little contact with the rest of the ship since they had departed, all except with his Night Drinkers. He could only stand their company during this voyage, only they shared his... Anxiety. The rest of the Night Lords were pleasantly drifting along as if nothing had ever happened. The insanity had threatened to engulf his mind on more than one occasion.

He clutched the Data slate from Cian in his hands, it was strangely comforting. He had almost lost the chance to read the thing, it had been sectioned to be destroyed as he was arriving. Of course this had been put through as a "Administrative error"

He had desired nothing more than to speak to their Lord and Father Curze, yet he had only gained an audience for what seemed like a handful of seconds before his greatest influence had left them once more. The departing of their Primarch always brought sadness to their hearts, though this time it was... Different.

He was sat in his chamber, fully clad in his Terminator armour, he rarely went without it these days. He was casting his mind back to his meeting with Zephyrus in the Observatory room.

Something had been lost in that moment, the feeling was hard to describe, like a great wave of understanding about to crash through the mind only to dissipate and leave a feeling of frustrating emptiness.

Vereors mind was a spinning torrent of indecision, he lowered his helmeted head to his hands and closed his eyes. They _can't_ be going to do what he'd thought they'd been told to do... He just couldn't comprehend it. If only he'd been able to talk more with their Primarch

-_Maybe that wouldn't have been for the best_-

He snorted at the counter thought. But maybe it was right. Though he hated to admit it he _knew_ what he was like before their Father; powerless, completely obedient and words from Curze were all but impossible to ignore.

Though the Haunter had great confidence in him... Utmost faith in fact. The very though of disappointing their Father was...

Vereor growled and smashed his fist into the wall behind him, cracking the surface and sending spidery fissures scurrying across the wall. 


They had been travelling with a large detachment of Emperors Children, frankly Vereor wasn't the biggest fan of their company. They desired something which they just couldn't reach; perfection.

True the Emperor, magnificent in his power and knowledge, had crafted them into true forms of battle, something so much more than human. Though 'human' is still what they once were. He had seen many of his Brothers fall on the battlefield, each had been a painfully great loss. They were not Perfect.

Thoughts of fallen Brothers filled his head, he dedicated a moment to their memory. Could he really contribute to that number? Kill his _Brothers..._

Though it wasn't his, his Brothers nor the fault of their Father this was pressed upon them...

--------

The fleet they were rendezvousing with was suppose to be impressive indeed. A larger scale congregation than he had seen in a long time. 

"_Lomez, what we discussed. We have to start preparing for the most extreme of outcomes..._"


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The world was fire. A Marine exploded beside Vathek, the young warrior was sprayed with blood and chunks of flesh. Drawing his combat blade, Vathek launched himself over a small outcrop of rocks. Using his newly acquired strength he grabbed the beast by what he assumed was the neck, and drove his blade in, severing the spinal column. 

Dozens more of these things poured out of the ground, vile Xenos, they must be purged in the name of the Emperor. 
Vathek fired his bolter twice into the chest of one of the aliens, their advanced anatomy making them extremely resistant, before launching his combat blade into its face. 

The sound was deafening, all around him, the fresh warriors of Curze were laying waste to the Xenos. Vathek delivered a strong head butt to one and blasted it thrice with his bolter.

Vathek caught sight of Vereor, the Veteran Assault Sergeant whom he had spent the journey to the planet sparring with, charging forward, and laying waste to the monsters with his powerfist. With a might roar Vathek, and a thousand others around him, took up the charge against the enemies of mankind.

Memory melted into the here and now as Vathek opened his eyes, blinking away the coating that had formed over them. His vision was assaulted by bright white light and he could sense the distinct scent of cleaning chemicals. 
Lifting his head, Vathek looked down his body. He was lying in a bed, covered in a white sheet. From one arm ran series of tubes and wires, feeding him and monitoring his vitals. His other arm was a shining mass of metal. The warrior thought of forming a fist, and sure enough, the metallic appendage followed his orders.

Groggily, using his new arm, Vathek lifted the sheet from over himself. He was dressed in a simple knee length white gown. As he gazed down he could see that he now possessed both a leg of flesh and blood, and one of metal and wires.

A noise made Vathek start and he quickly turned his sights to the door of the room. Stood upon the threshold was an apothecary.

_“Greetings Brother”_ the surgeon said _“You have finally awoken!”_

Vathek shook his head to try and rid himself of the dazed feeling.

_“How long have I been sleeping?”_ Vathek asked. The apothecary looked at his feet before replying.

_“I’m afraid you have been in a coma for some months Brother. After the augmentation procedure you entered an unconscious state in which you have remained until now”_ The Brother-Apothecary paused _“Warmaster Horus has started his campaign to free us from the Emperor, we are currently en route to the Istvaan system along with a contingent of Emperors Children. The Warmaster has something big planned.”_

The weight of the situation hit Vathek, so the heresy had started. He made a note to find out all he could about the events that had happened whilst he had been in the coma. 

Vathek got to his feet, the feeling of his augmented limbs was strange, but he felt stronger than before. He approached the door and placed his hand upon the Apothecary’s shoulder.

_“Brother, where is the armoury, I feel like some new equipment”_ He said with a feral grin.

Leaving the cold white room behind, draped in a simple white robe, Vathek opened his Vox line to Vereor

_“Brother. I have awoken and would like some information on the events that occurred during my absence!”_


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

"_So we're clear on the precautions? Thank you Lomez, tell the Night Drinkers... Tell them they are the greatest warriors I have ever had the privilege to lead in the battlefield, whatever happens._"

Vereor closed the comm link and ended his conversation with his second in command. Preparations had been made, though he found himself wishing neither would have to come to pass with a bitter taste in his mouth.

He was about to slip into another dream like state as his mind started comprehending the situation once more when Vatheks voice cut across his comms.

Vathek. The one other Brother he would have relished the company of during this time had been lost to him for practically the whole journey.

"_Brother, it is good to hear from you once more_" He sounded genuinely relieved

"_I am returning to my personal chambers, we should speak in person_"


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

_CRACK!_

The training blades smashed together forcing them both back. The Emperors Children's marine leapt forward once more and again Fenix blocked with his blade. The blow bounced of the blade and Fenix used the time given to him to barge forward and get under the marine's guard. He used the pommel to smash the marine in the stomach, doubling him over before hitting him hard between the eyes. The marine hit the floor of the training ring with a thud.

"Come on who's next?" Fenix shouted to the crowd watching the fight. It was a mixture of Emperors Children and Night Lords, although the Emperors Children outnumbered them by far. Several Emperors Children had already tried their luck again Fenix, the Night Lords knew he was a master in swordplay and hadn't got involved, just stayed to watch. The Emperors Children's pursuit of perfection had taken many of them to the training rings during the voyage, and Fenix was always bored by long trips. And when he got bored it usually ended up in him showing off.

Early on this day-cycle he had got up and marched off to the training rings. Once there he had laid down his challenge. He challenged them to beat him in a straight up swordfight. Many had tried. But none had defeated him.

The next marine to step up was tall with regal features and long blonde hair tied back in a ponytail. He was from the Emperors Children like the others. He chose a blade and took up a position opposite Fenix. Fenix nodded a greeting and the marine replied likewise. They locked eyes and began to circle.

Fenix attacked first. In an attempt to end it quickly he feinted at the marine's head and then went at his opponent's left side with blinding speed. The marine dodged aside and brought his blade round at head height, causing Fenix to duck. As Fenix ducked, the marine charged him. Blocking the downwards strike directed at him Fenix struck back. The blows went back and forth. This one's good, thought Fenix.

The fight raged on for half an hour, first one winning then the other. Sweat poured off them both but still they fought on. The marines watched in awe as the two swordsmen battled, both equally skilled. Finally Fenix saw his moment. His opponent was in a bad position and made a slight mistake when redirecting Fenix's blade, leaving him open for a second. Fenix took his chance. He went right at the marine's neck. But at the same instant the marine made his own attack. The fight stopped instantly. Fenix's blade was resting at his opponents throat. But he had his own sword pressed against Fenix's throat.

The two stood frozen, staring at the other. The spectators watched in silence to see what would happen next. Suddenly Fenix and dropped his blade and the marine did the same. Fenix shook him by the hand and grinned. "Good fight, friend," he said.

"It was," the marine replied. "I have never met such an able swordsman."

"I have never before fought an opponent with such skill. It was a pleasure. I am Aradiel Fenix, of the Night Lords"

"I am Maxima Jenico of the Emperors Children. I hope to meet you again, my friend."

With that Jenico left the ring and the training hall, to the cheers of the Emperors Children. Fenix also left with the room accompained by the cheers of his fellow Night Lords.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek arrived at Vereor's chambers and entered. He was still wearing his white medical robe, he had sidetracked to come and speak with his friend before aquiring his new armour and weapons.

He looked at his friend Vereor and noticed a difference in him, a sense of calm that was new and unexpected. He though he would find the Veteran full of energy and obviously aching for a battle. But the Vereor before him showed nothing but serene peacfulness.

_"Brother"_ Vathek said, a slight tone of worry in his voice _"How have you been? What has happened here?_


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vereor had his back turned to Vathek as he entered the room, he waited for the doors to hiss to a close before he addressed him.

"_Something terrible has happened here Vathek_"

He turned to face his Brother, the fiercely glowing red lenses of his bathing him in a bloody hue, lighting up the relative gloom. He was fully armoured, though his Storm Shield and Exitium were both laying on his bed, the huge sheild almost covering the entire mattress.

"_How long have we known each other Brother? How long have we served together? You are more than a Brother to me Vathek, my closest friend._" He sighed and moved across the room, quickly typing something into a Holo-board before his table, a light and clear hologram of a planet flickered into life before them, surrounded by many small red wire frames in the shapes of spacecraft

"_I trust you know what has... Transpired. This is a planet from the Istvaan system. Here we are to be washed in to blood of our *Brothers*._"


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Though Vathek knew what the Warmaster had planned, what Curze expected of him, and what he would have to do to his Brothers. it didn't make it any easier to swallow. Men he had served with for longer than a lifetime he would now have to battle and kill.

Vathek sighed and slid down the wall. Squeezing his nose with his thumb and forefinger he took a deep breath.

_"Vereor, I know what we must do and why, but that does not make it any easier. While I believe and trust i nthe word of our Primarch, what if he is wrong? What if it is Horus who is wrong and we should have stodd beside the Emperor."_ For a long time he sat in silence, hoping the void deprived of sound would show him an answer. After an age, he spoke again

_"I look at out our Imperium today and see something so tainted and rotted it breaks my hearts. We have worlds that break the rules laid down by our Emperor, our father. We come across worlds filled with our lost Human Brothers, ans they reject us! Sometimes I wonder what sort of a place our Imperium will be in a year, ten years or even ten thousand years, if we last that long! Maybe it isn't Horus who is right nor the Emperor. Maybe niether of them have the answers_

Vathek let his last sentance hang in the air as he stared at his Brother.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vereor stared at Vathek for some time.

"_Though it breaks my hearts to say this; where is our Primarch now? When we need him the most..._" After a moment he spoke again

"_The Warmaster is indeed a great being, and our beloved Emperor... Is so much more than simply a man I am lost for words for which to describe him with. But even he, our Lord is not Perfect._" He let that hang out for a moment

"_This is a harsh Galaxy Brother, we cannot stumble through the darkness expecting our master to know all of its hidden secrets. True, there maybe those that refuse to listen to reason and will not join our greatest of empires, but imagine what the Imperium would be without us Vathek. We have fought so hard and achieved so much. With each passing day more of our lost brothers are recovered,_" He paused for a moment

"_We are conquering the *Galaxy* Brother, do you realise what that means? Even in the smallest of battles soldiers are lost. _"

"_And we have been chosen by the Lord of this Great Crusade, the master of all Mankind to be his warriors, to be the defence and irresistible force of this mighty Imperium. What more can we ask for? Not only to be a part, but to drive it ever onwards with our Father watching over us. No, we should not expect any gift or even praise for our actions. We took Oaths to protect and serve. We are Astartes Brother_"


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

_"We are the greatest warriors of mankind"_ Vathek said _"Tasked to protect the people of our Imperium. But what will become of those people during this civil war that is coming? How can we claim to be Astartes when we under risk of losing sight of the very thing we swore to protect._

Vathek shook his head to clear it. These thoughts that assaulted him had only come about after he woke from his coma. Before these events had begun he was sure he'd be able to carry out what needed to be done. Now he wasn't sure what was right.

_"Brother. What has become of us?"_


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vereor's spirit rose immensely and both of his hearts felt like they had skipped a beat. He spoke again, this time with renewed Vigour

"_We do not need to answer for our Brothers mistakes Vathek, there is still something we can do._" His voice had taken on more life, even losing some of the cold tone it usually possessed. He turned once more and typed into the Holo-board, causing the image to focus in on a cluster of ships in a triangle formation, he pointed at the base of the triangle.

"_This is where we will enter real-space Brother, forming the base of a diamond._" He turned back to Vathek once more

"_I have spoken with the Lomez and the Night Drinkers are Loyal to their Oaths, we are only Ten but I trust my life a hundred times over to them. We are also lucky enough to have a decent number of Night Lords who are not quite as treacherous as our Primarch would have believed. All in all around Ten squads._"

"_This may not sound like much, but its enough for what I have in mind; The Night Drinkers are to split into two teams, one led by myself and one led by Lomez. Sergeant Castian and his Devastators have informed me that charges have been placed in critical locations around this ships engines._"

He indicated the two ships above and right/left of their ship at the base of the diamond "_A team of Night Drinkers will teleport onto each of these ships, proceeded by a thunderhawk containing Three of our Tactical Squads each._" He pointed up to the ship at the top of the diamond

"_The remaining 4 Squads will head to this Ship via Stormbirds before all this happens, I've authorised meetings and replenishing of equipment we are low on_"

"_The Tactical squads on these two side ships have their excuses and my seal to be there, Their mission is to sabotage the engines and hangars of both of these ships. As the Night Drinkers arrive in each their respective targets the engines of this ship will overload, the Night Drinkers will head to the bridge of their ships. When there the plan is to take control and fire on surrounding vessels_" He waved his hand loosely at clouds of nearby ships and frigates "_Then plot a collision course as we leave to teleport to the top ship_" 

"_The tactical squads will both have left for the top ship before we reveal our attack, giving them as much time as possible to reach the top vessel. When we all meet there our objective is either to do the same and fire all weapons at unready vessels or..._" Vereor slowed, almost hating what he had to say

"_Or jump into the warp so we can bring the message to those that need to hear it_"

He turned to Vathek

"_So what do you think? Literally *thousands* of our Brothers are going to be slaughtered on that Planet as they think we are here to rescue them from the traitors, The best part of Three legions are going to die to a man. We cannot let that happen, we have to do something. The traitors suspect nothing from within their own ranks..._"


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek realised what his Brother suggested and considered it for a moment. For the first time in months Vathek finally knew what was right.

_"Ok Brother, I will lead the assualt on one of the other ships, disable its engines and set charges."_

Vathek's expression suddenly turned sour and once again he spoke 

_"What of my Brothers, Eliphas and Orpheus? I cannot guarantee their reaction to this idea. How would you suggest we go about approaching them?"_


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Vereor felt a pit of despair flow up inside him, these were great friends of Vatheks, he wouldn't be able to just leave them, he was about to respond when a dark memory flowed back into his mind

"_Eliphas... Something about Eliphas has changed while you have been gone Brother. Its like he is something else... I can't say what it is, after an incident some months ago back with the 12th he's been so different. He caused a Librarian to black out simply by drawing near, actually looking at Eliphas was difficult._"

Orpheus... Vereor had had no contact with Orpheus. Had no idea how he would react.

"_If you contact him before we leave he could stop anything from happening, we could die on this ship and achieve nothing..._" A quick wave of realisation swept through Vereor

"_After we have left tell him to meet you in your chambers, that should put him far enough away from the Hangars and Engines to not get caught in the blast, As we cross between ships inform him of our plan and the location of a certain hanger we will hit much llighter than the others. If he joins us then he can escape in the guise of a regular Marine just trying to abandon ship, he'll be safe from being targetted and can meet with us at the top ship. If he doesn't want to join us then you simply don't inform him of the Hangar..._"

"_It sounds cold, I know Brother. But we have no other choice._"


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek felt a pang of regret as he decided Vereor spoke true and it was best not to let Eliphas know just yet. He would decide whether or not to inform Orpheus later on. For now, Vathek needed to gather his new equipment.

_“I take my leave now Brother. Send me a message when you are ready to meet before the assault.”_

Vathek left Vereor’s room and made his way to the armoury. He knew now that this decision was right and he could sleep well tonight. 

An hour later Vathek stood in the armoury, his head bowed, looking over his new equipment.

In his right hand Vathek held his new weapon, Bone Cleaver, a might power axe, the rear of it’s head formed into a hammer. In his left he held storm shield of simple design, square at the top and curving down into a point at the bottom. 
Upon his belt Vathek wore a scabbard, in which lay a power sword, a gift that had been left there by Curze himself. It was a plain sword with a dagger like pommel to give it a more devastating edge. Amongst his other weapons Vathek now had a bolt pistol on his flank and a pair of knuckle dusters. These simple weapons were made with and incredibly strong metal and would be Vathek’s last offence should he lose his other armaments.

Vathek also wore a new set of Armour. Most of his old suit had been ruined when he lost his limbs, and his new suit was designed around his augmentations. Vathek had refused the prosthetic skin for his new arm and leg, and now he stood with two gleaming limbs starkly contrasted against his midnight armour. The armour itself was a spectacle of terror. He wore a Maximus style helmet with a skull painted on it. His cuirass was an elaborate canvas of golden weave, the pattern reflecting the light of the room. On his left shoulder Vathek wore a studded pauldron, and on his right he had a large golden plate attached to it.

A Legion serf handed him a small metallic emblem, a winged skull, which he affixed to his chest plate, completing this intimidating ensemble he now wore. He was ready!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas walked out of his meeting with Lord Sahaal, Talonmaster of the Raptor Corps, his mind going over the plans that he and the rest of the Corps had been briefed on. He and the squads he was leading were going to be a part of the inner wing of the force, the one closest to their brothers of the Salamanders Legion Astartes. His job was to aide the Salamanders as little as possible but enough that they believed them to be on their side then when the signal was given he and his men were to be the first to attack. 

The honor was immense and he suddenly was reminded that his brother Vathek was still on the waiting list because of his injuries. He resolved to find him and tell him of his honor and that he would request that Vathek be put in one of the squads with him, after all he would feel much better with his brother beside him in this greatest of moments. He began to make his way to the Apothecarian to meet with his brother, hopefully he would be out of his coma, it had been months since he had been awake and it hurt Eliphas to see him like that. 

He smiled as he thought of how happy his brother would be to hear this news when he told him.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

It wasn't much longer before they finally pulled out of the warp to exit into real-space, Vereor had been waiting by a closed viewport (The Warp was said to not be safe to look upon by mortal minds). With a slight lurch he felt them pull into the materium, followed by reminder tones and a servitors message. Slowly the shield over the view port pulled itself up and Vereor was granted a glimpse of the outside world.

He felt his stomach waver slightly as he counted the mighty battleships all around. Huge and intimidating they hovered over the planet that would bear such terrible history. The 1st Sergeant steeled himself and headed for the hanger.


-------



He met the assorted Sergeants and Vathek in the hanger, it was with no little luck that the hanger was free of all Astartes attention, only working serfs mulled lazily around. This hanger was one of the ones not set to deploy a great many of the Marines onto the Planet.

He nodded to each of them in turn, his golden helm shining in the light

"_I need to thank each of you again, not only for your bravery, your courage, but for your ability to see what is right. You all have had the will to strike back at those that would forsake everything we have accomplished in the last few centuries, they would Forsake the Emperor himself._" He removed his helmet and looked at each one of them in turn

"_We rule the night Brothers, we will not slip into it quietly. Today we stab the traitors in *their* backs_" A few more words were exchanged between them before they eventually dispersed, loading into their respective transports. A Thunderhawk for each of the side Battleships, holding Three squads each and two storm birds each holding two squads to head for the top of the diamond. Vereor headed out with Lomez, he had dressed in full battle regailer to "Impress" the accepting party on his destination ship, so a rich purple cloack trailed behind him and the gold of his armour was polished to a gleaming standard.

"_Lomez-_"

"_You don't have to say anything Vereor_" Lomez was one of the few of HIs Brothers that actually addressed him by his name "_Especially not goodbyes, I'll be seeing you on the second ship after all_"

Vereor was slightly ruffled by the sudden sentiment he felt for his Brother

"_I expect nothing less Lo, I know you'll do us all proud._" He nodded to his second and extended a hand, giving Lomez a firm shake before the two Parted "_Beware the Night_"


"_Fear the Darkness_" Lomez finished, an old battle Oath the two had shared since common service in the Night Drinkers.


---------



Vereor waited with 4 other Night Drinkers in an antechamber near the teleportation platform, Lomez and the remaining Night Drinkers waited in the other platform across ship. Each one was a veteran of a hundred battles, seen and faced more terrors than the minds of most could handle, Vereor wouldn't have anyone else in the Galaxy at his side if he could help it. With such small numbers he they all knew they couldn't afford casualties and each had brought a similarly large and impressive storm shield with them, each had wicked spikes and blades along the surface, perfect to be used as an additional weapon. All but Brother Cerceus

Brother Furor wielded a large and modified Heavy flamer, able to recreate the terrible blast of a Meltagun at the users command. Furor was one of the most intense individuals Vereor knew, his words and actions all carried a powerful force, as if he was ready to explode at any given moment.

Brother Pluvius carried a long barrelled assault cannon, Vereor knew the weapon would be invaluable in the long corridors

Brother Garret Carried a powerfist; Vereor had fought shoulder to shoulder with Garret many a time and knew he could be relied upon in the heat of close combat, something the Night Drinker excelled at.

Brother Cerceus wielded two Lightning claws, large light powerfists, with wickedly long and serrated fingers as well as blades that extended from the wrists. Cerceus was a combat machine and Vereor had met few that could match his ferocity in assault.


It had been many hours since they had left, but to the Night Drinker it felt like an eternity, like they had been sitting in this room for weeks. Vereors mind cast back to his conversation with the sergeants, thankfully they had managed to rig the engine room and many of the hangers with devastating explosives, he was about to go deeper into his memories when a voice across his comm bead brought him back to the real world

"_Lord, the engine room has been rigged, as have many of the hangers. We await your signal_"

Before he could respond he heard Vatheks voice chime across in what was practically a silent whisper

"_Aye, same here. Ready when you are_"

Vereor felt himself grin under his helmet, his normally dour attitude lost in this moment of what he could only describe as excitement "_Fantastic, and lets keep it at Vereor shall we?_"

As one the Night Drinkers stood and moved into the Platform room. The doors to the teleportation chamber hissed open as the approached, His Glowing gaze fixed itself on the operating serf as he entered. The man almost shyed away from his glare, but to his credit he held his ground admirably. Vereor handed over the authorising date-slate, marked with his own Seal. The serf took a moment to verify before giving them the Green Light.

Officially Vereor and his Chosen were to rendezvous with thee Captain and Lord of the Ship they were approaching. Another Emperors Children ship. He'd been right in expecting the Captain would be appeased by a request to meet by the standing commander of the 1st Company and had welcomed their request to board with open arms.

The Night Drinkers made their way to stand on the glowing Platform, he could feel it crackling already as it began to gather power, he felt his hearts increase their beats with anticipation, exactly what they were doing hadn't hit him yet. He breathed to calm himself as they stood in preparation, a loud humming filled the air, small crackles of lightning danced across the floor and along their armour.

A monotonous signal rang out just as the humming intensified

"Transporting now. Battleship _Carcia_, prepare to receive Lord Vereor"

And with a great flash of light, they were gone.


-------


Vereor strode purposefully down the corridor, a sergeant of the Emperors Children has been sent to meet them and had first held Vereor in some silent awe before starting to spout some of their legions most recent victories. Vereor had made it plainly clear he didn't want to talk, yet the Sergeant carried on

-_Traitorous *Scum*..._- Was all that went through Vereors mind. He acted as if this was just another part of the Crusade! He fought the urge to strike him down there and then

"And those blind dogs from the Raven Guard, Salamanders and Iron Hands eh? Those fools who can't see past their people loving noses. They'll die like the weak trash they are."

Vereor just wanted to strangle him. He opened up his private channel to Sergeant Uthris, Marcus and Vigro

"_Now_"

...


No response.

A mixed torrent of emotions bombarded the Terminator as the neared the Bridge, they were seconds away at most. "_Come in, Vigro? Ulth-_"

The words were lost from Vereors mouth as the ship rocked violently, the sound of a fierce explosion echoing down the corridors then played across some of the open speakers before they fizzled out.

* At the same time explosions ripped there way through the ship they had arrived in. A torrent of meticulously placed charges detonating in a synchronised blast. The engine room was hit the worst, forcing the great reactors into an overloaded state, their energy pulsing and lashing out. Many of the hanger bays were consumed with destructive fire as the explosions tore through. Whole hangers collapses, crushing Spacecraft, serfs and Astartes alike. The chain of explosives ripped its way along the mighty vessel, causing it to lurch and shake. Within moments it was in disarray

The EC sergeant spun as the corridor rocked, not granted the same stability as the Terminators, his hand flew to his comm bead

"What the frak was that?! Whats going on?!" A hail of mixed voices, along with cries and screams drowned out any sense from the open vox channels, one desperate shout was heard across the bead before it drowned out in a gargling scream

"Night Lords"

The SC sergeant look puzzled for a moment before realisation dawned across his face like a rising sun. His eyes widened as he looked up, eyes wide, something just on the edge of his lips. He never got the chance. He looked up to meet Vereors crackling chainfist. His head crumpled and disappeared against the wall in a shower of blood, the wound quickly cauterised by the energies power of the fist.

He looked down at the body as he slid down the wall, that's when it hit him. He looked at the blood on his fist and the broken body on the floor

"_This is it then_" 

They marched towards the door, Pluvius and Furor moving to the front. Vereor counted down, his fist over the door controls. 

"_...1_"

He activated the panel and the two lead Night Drinkers burst into the room. Pluvius' assault cannon roared into life with a deafening cry of rage, the large calibre rounds pounding from the spinning barrel with unrelenting speed. The bullets swept across the edge of the large room before a word could be uttered, smashing bodies and machinery alike. Before any return shots came their way Furor burst into the room, incinerating the two guards who had reacted to the assault cannons withering fire. Furor pushed on, ignoring the flailing, toasted bodies of the traitors before him, even bashing one out of the way with his storm shield. He moved to the right and kept up a burning cone of death before him. Vereor charged into the room, Garret and Cerceus flanking him and splitting out.

Who Vereor assumed to be the Caption they were arranged to meet stepped towards him with a look of rage contorting his angular features. It was hard to tell with the Emperors Children, being so ostentatiously dressed. The Captain carried a think glowing rapier in one hand and a a short, stubbed bolt pistol in the other. He raised the pistol and let rip a sharp fusillade of bolter shells.

Vereor raised his massive shield and the rounds crackled harmlessly off its powered surface. The buzzing blade slid from his chainfist as he did so, roaring angrily into life. The Captain dodged his return blow with relative ease and a smirk passed over his sharp features. His glowing sword slashed along the length of his armour, barely cutting deep but leaving a slightly lit scar. Vereor smashed his shield out in response, crunching into the the Captain, the EC went stumbling backwards, the powerful blow destroying his balance. Vereor stole the initiative and dived after the Captain ramming him with him shoulder, this knocked his opponent to the ground. With amazing agility and speed the Captain was already moving to get back on his feet before he'd really hit the ground, despite being hammered by two hard blows.

Though it wasn't quite fast enough, Vereor zipped forwards and brought the fist across his body in a mighty arc, the extended chainblade bit harshly into the chest of the Captain, the EC had barely let out a scream before the blade had sliced him cleanly in two Blood and viscera splattering everywhere. The powerful weapon designed to carve open Bulkheads and Vehicles making short work of even power armour. A decisive stomp to the head ended the Traitors suffering early.

He looked around the room quickly, searching for his next target, but he was faintly disappointed to discover that all that he was was a bloody mess and stains across the walls and computers. Cerceus had his claws plunged into the wavering form of another Emperors Child, with a swift gesture he snapped both of his claws out in wide arcs, sending the marine down with a wash of flying blood.

The Night Drinkers quickly went to work searching for the weapons and engine consoles. It was Garret who called out first 

"_Here Vereor, all weapons set to fire on all surrounding vessels_" Vereor was somewhat taken back at the Night Drinkers speed and effectiveness, but then again Garret had always shown an affinity for machines, it was no small wonder he hadn't been snatched away by the Tech marines...

A few moments later warning klaxons began to sound off all over the Bridge, flashing red lights descending, it was Garret again who spoke "_That's more than weapons notification... They know whats going on_"

As if in defiance to the warnings massive lance batteries opened up from the side of the battleship, huge red beams scoured deep marks along unprepared ships, followed by a series of destructive explosives. The ship caused some remarkable damage in just a few seconds, wreaking havoc across all the nearby frigates with its powerful weaponry.

As Vereor turned he realised Garret was on the other side of the room, hammering into keys with Furor beside him. Without warning the ship started to lurch to the side, the closest and largest battleship dominating the view port

Furor barked out "_Course set, maximum speed_"

A grim smile of satisfaction played across Vereors face 

"_Then we head to-_" He was cut off as a series of particularly violent explosions thatthrew the Night Drinkers around the room. Vereor felt slightly dizzy as he clambered to his feer "_What the hell was that!_"

Cerceus indicated the viewport with an extended claw "_The other ships have started to open fire_" 

And sure enough, missiles began to streak towards their ship.

Traitorous scum really did seem to have no remorse at firing at their own kind after all... He opened a Vox channel back to the sergeants

"_You here that? We have to move! Get your men back down to the Hangars now! Try to take their ships if you can, they wont be firing upon them_"

(*Bullet added. forgot to mention that bit :S)


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vathek closed his eyes as the Thunderhawk crossed the empty void of space to the enemy frigate. _“Enemies? Damn”_ Vathek thought as he realised that these men, his Brothers were now his enemies. 
Vathek Keyed in the message he had from his Brothers Eliphas and Orpheus and stored it, ready to send prior to detonating the charges.

_My Brothers, I feel over the last few months our Legion as a whole has lost sight of what it is to be an Astartes. We have seen and done things we swore never to do. And it is wrong! I regret not being able to say this to your faces but needs must. I am currently coming to the end of an attack on some main ships of the Emperor’s Children detachment in this system. The things the Warmaster suggest are madness and I cannot be a part of them. I urge you both to see the truth and find a way off that ship. In mere moments that ship will be crippled. I’ve sent you co-ordinates of a hanger that will remain largely unaffected in this blast, I beg you to make your way there and escape. You’ll go unnoticed amongst the other ships fleeing. Please Brothers, though we may not agree on what is now right, I do not wish either of you to come to harm. Please._

Vathek felt his heart sink as he thought of what would happen to them if they chose not to abandon ship. He pushed these thoughts aside as the transport came to a halt in the enemy ship. Sliding on his helmet he prepared for the onslaught to come.

Vathek and his men advanced from the Thunderhawk and were greeted by three Emperor's Children. The warrior approached the welcome party and held out his arm. As he took the hand of the lead Marine, in one motion, he beheaded the Emperor's Child. As he did so, the marines around him quietly dispatched the other two members of the welcome party.

Vathek turned to the Marine Sergeant behind him.

_“Brother, we must go silently. Tell you’re men that if anyone fires a shot before I give the order then I’ll kill them myself. Is that understood?”_

He didn’t wait for an answer but instead emerged into an empty corridor. They had taken the hanger when a mere three Traitors had come to greet them, it was easy to silently dispatch them.

_“I want you to spilt into three man teams, take your charges to the locations marked on your datapads. Go quietly and ensure you only kill when absolutely necessary, and be sure you do it without sound.”_ 

Vathek slung his shield and Axehammer onto his back and pushed a grill in the wall away. Turning to his men with a smile, Vathek climbed into the vent to begin his stalking of the ship. Slowly he made his way through a series of vents, placing incredibly powerful charges across the ship. Eventually he received confirmation from all the sub squads that they had placed their charges. Good. He heard someone confirm they had placed their charges to Vereor, opening his Vox Vathek spoke

_"Aye, same here. Ready when you are"_

Vathek pushed the send rune on his datapad, hoping his Brothers would see sense.

After a long moment Vereor gave the go and all the ships were racked with powerful explosions. Vathek heard Lomez confirm they had arrived at the bridge. 

_“Roger that Brother, change of plan though, we will keep these traitor dogs off you until you’re done!”_
Vathek unslung his Axehammer and smashed a surprised Emperors Child.

_“Men, we fall back to the hanger, make sure you draw as much fire as possible as to lead it away from Lomez and the bridge."_

The run back to the hanger was a bloodbath, all along the way Vathek cut down those he would once have called Brothers. Now they were little more than traitorous scum. As he looked down at the broken body before him, run through by his sword, he was hit by a wave of regret.
A bolt smashing the wall beside him sobered Vathek and he fired his own pistol. 

Sprinting, Vathek emerged into the hanger, firing over his shoulder. Around him, other Loyal Night Lords followed, the others had formed a firing line at the transport to give them cover.

_“Sergeants. Confirm the presence of your squads at the transport!”_ Vathek said as he reloaded. More and more traitors were coming now, they had to leave.

The Sergeants of the squads sounded the confirmation and Vathek sighed.

_“Lomez, we take our leave, be safe Brother”_ He fired a volley of three rounds into the chest of a traitor.

_“Night Lords. Bang Out!”_


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas tossed the menial that had fallen on top of him into the wall in his fury. Vathek had not been in the Apothecarian and not in his quarters either, that was when the first shots had hit the ship. He had rushed to the armory and after equipping himself with his weapons had made his way to the bridge only to get a vox from Sahaal, *"There are traitors on board Eliphas! The engines and hangar bays have been hit, take squads Mikals, Judan, and your own to stop these fools from destroying the Warmaster's plans!*"

Eliphas's voice had resonated through the vox, *"Mikals! Judan! Head to the engine room immediately! My men on me now!" * He had met the rest of his new squad on his way to the hangar bay and explained the situation to them, *"Kill on sight, no exceptions."* His gift was powering his hatred which was in turn powering his gift, like a vicious circle his anger was consuming him at this new betrayal. They reached the doors to the hangar bay, their armor was twisted now with barbs and hooks on it, their jump packs even more slimlined and their helmets resembling birds of prey. He punched in the codes quickly and when the doors were open he strode into the hangar to confront the problem. That was when he got Vathek's message to him and Orpheus, he stood there and listened quietly before looking around at the hangar bay they were in, this must be the one that Vathek was talking about, a solitary thunderhawk sat alone in the bay next to the burning wrecks of its sisters. Eliphas looked at his men, *"Into the bird now!"*

As they filed into the Thunderhawk Eliphas thought about his brother's message, he couldnt believe this was happening. He sent his own message to his brother,* "It pains me that this has happened my brother.....let us hope that we do not cross paths......for we are brothers no more."* He walked into the cockpit where the pilots he had called in were getting ready to take flight, *"Fly to the lead ship, we must speak with Captain Erevius of the Emperor's Children, his is the ship that fired first."* 

They flew through the debris between the ships with alarming speed, the pilots' fear of Eliphas making them push the bird to the extreme. They landed in one the bays, burning wreckage everywhere, barely getting in alive. Before the ramp was fully lowered Eliphas and his seven man squad were out of the Thunderhawk and making their way to the hangar bay doors, that's when he saw him. The doors opened and Vathek's armored form came rushing in along with other Night Lords firing behind them, Eliphas stood stone still, unable to move from the realization that it really was his brother who had done this. He could here his men unsheathing their weapons and activating them, like him they had intricate power claws on their hands and feet, a special gift from the Talonmaster, little runes popping up on his HUD alerting him that they were ready. 

When Vathek finally turned and saw him Eliphas said, *"Hello brother,"* his form was fully covered by his gift now, seeming to shift without moving, drifting in and out of vision, *"Why?" *the pain in his voice was evident, as was the rising anger at this betrayel.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Fenix was sitting in the armoury cleaning his armour with Jenico when the first blasts struck the ship. He was throw onto the floor and rolled into an armour stand. Jenico fared little better, he hit the floor and smashed into the wall. Keying the microbead at his ear Jenico yelled "What is going on???" Fenix pulled himself to his feet as Jenico listened to the reply and then barked, "I'll be there in a minute!"

Walking over Fenix pulled him up and then steadied himself on the wall as another blast rocked the ship. "What's happening?" he shouted.

"We have been fired apon. It seems we have traitors to the Warmaster's cause in our midst. They will be destroyed like the animals they are," spat Jenico.

A torrent of thoughts rushed through his mind as he listened to Jenico. Fenix had always been unsure where he stood but he had pushed it to the back of his mind. But animals?

Staring hard at Jenico he said softly, "My brothers are not animals."

Jenico looked taken aback but recovered quickly. "Well friend, if you are not with us, you are against us," he said solemnly.

Bending down, Fenix picked up his power sword from where it had fallen and faced Jenico. He thumbed the activation rune.

A look of sadness washed over Jenico, "So be it," he said.

Jenico grabbed his power sword and attacked. Fenix fought back with all his strength and skill. They rocking of the ship made footing uneven but the two fought as they had before, neither gaining the upper hand. Fenix's sword was everywhere, slashing at the traitor but Jenico countered them all and fought back just as fiercely. Then a large explosion shook the ship and Fenix lost his footing. He stumbed back and Jenico took the advantage. The traitor went in for the kill. Desperately Fenix blocked and parried but still he was forced back. Then with a crafty strike he was disarmed, his power sword sent flying away. Jenico stepped forward to deliver the final blow. Then with a single fluid movement Fenix drew his bolt pistol and pointed it at Jenico's head. The traitor stopped dead.

"Have you no honour?" the traitor spat.

"No," replied Fenix. "I have a duty." He pulled the trigger.

Jenico's head exploded and his body slumped to the deck. With a shake of his head Fenix gathered up his armour and quickly put it on. He then grabbed his power sword and sprinted off towards the nearest landing bay.

Fenix ran along the corridors, smashing into the walls as the blasts got more and more violent. He passed many Emperors Children and Night Lords on the way but none tried to stop him. Eventually he skidded to a stop in the landing bay. Most of the crafts were gone or aflame. As he watched a group of Night Lords boarded the last Thunderhawk and took off. He cursed loudly. He looked around for a ship, finding only a Arvus Lighter, a cargo transporter. "It will do," he muttered as he rushed to it and got into the cockpit. He started the engines and flew out of the ship.

As he entered space he grabbed the vox horn and set it to broadcast to Battleship _Carcia_. He knew he was taking a gamble but it was his only choice. "Brothers," he shouted, "this is Aradriel Fenix of the Night Lords. Please do not fire. By the Emperor, please do not fire!"


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Dusk had fallen throughout the battle, slipping slowly into the blackness of true night. Indigo shadows embraced him as he stared into the flame-lit clouds that obscured the sky. The clouds were low and choked with the soot of battle; they seemed to press down on him from above as if the world itself wished their demise.

Zephyrus knelt in the shattered rubble of the wall and the din of battle seemed to fall away; becoming a distant roar like a far off storm. His heart beats echoed loudly in his ears as he struggled for breath, his mind spiraling through phantoms of the past.

Memories rose and fell like the crests of thunderheads through his mind; a parade of battles, moments of pain and duty, snapshots of thrill and honour. Countless worlds caught forever in the chemical imprint of his brain. Zephyrus touched them all; his life lay before him as a shining path in the darkness. All the things he had done; the sacrifices, the aching loneliness, the brothers who had fallen, those who fought on even now in their most desperate hour. _Was it worth it?_

For a fraction of a moment, the clouds parted and he was bathed in the soft radiance of starlight. Shimmering jewels sparkled in the endless void above him, waiting. The answer was out there, it always had been. It resounded through him.

_Yes._

He had put aside his life for something greater, given up everything and asked nothing in return. The future of Mankind lay out there, in those flickering points of crystalline light, his future lay out there. Yet, there were those who were blinded by arrogance and pride who would wash that future in the blood of their Brothers. A future they were sworn to protect.

Zephyrus felt his heart harden as the clouds swallowed up the stars once again. His fingers closed around Infinitum's shaft. But, as he raised the ebony staff he paused; he was a Librarian no more, by the edict of the Emperor. He slowly stood and sheathed the weapon he had wielded for over a hundred years in its scabbard at his back, pulling the golden pistol from the holster at his hip. He turned the pistol over in his gauntlets; though he had carried it for almost as long as Infinitum, he had never once used it in battle though he had kept his skill keen with long hours on the training ranges. It had been a gift from one of the most unlikely givers and the memory reared in his mind as his hand closed around the grip.

-----

'I thought I might find you here.'

The deep voice, though barely a whisper, had cut through the darkness of the observitorium and startled Zephyrus out of his reverie. He turned away from where he was leaning, hands pressed to the crysteel expanse, to face the sudden intruder. The Astartes stood barely two meters away; Zephyrus felt a chill run up his spine that he had not even sensed the Brother's approach. He was clothed in a deep scarlet robe trimmed in white, the cowl pulled up to cast his face in shadow.

The figure lifted his hands slowly to gently push the hood back and Zephyrus found the breath catch in the back of his throat. He swallowed hard and opened his mouth to speak but the Astartes gestured for him to be silent,

'I have not come to admonish you, Brother-Librarian Cian, merely to join you.'

There was the faintest hint of amusement in the sonorous voice, though the Astartes's face remained carefully neutral as he stepped beside Zephyrus. The words died away into the darkness and the two Angels of the Emperor stood in silence. The Astartes beside him was so calm, so regal; Zephyrus could see him in the reflection casted off by the transparent dome that they both stood before, yet he could also feel the power that lay coiled inside him.

'Anubius has told me that you are one of the strongest he has taught outside of our Legion,' the Astartes's eyes lingered on the liquid blackness before he turned his gaze back to Zephyrus, 'I also know how you feel about us.'

Zephyrus couldn't keep himself from flinching as the red-robed Brother continued,

'You think that we are too eager, that we stare too deeply into the looking glass,' the Astartes paused and his eyes took on a slightly distant look. Zephyrus could feel a stirring of power and his mental barriers slammed into place. The moment passed and the Astartes arched a sleek, dark eyebrow at him in amusement. Zephyrus scowled back.

Without warning, the Brother turned and reached for him. The movement was so unexpected and sudden that Zephyrus had barely registered it before the Astartes had his wrist in an iron grip, pressing something into his palm that was wrapped in a velvet cloth. His hand closed almost automatically around the item; the shape felt familiar beneath his fingers.

'There will be a day when you need this, Terran. May it remind you always of your true purpose,' the Astartes released his wrist and turned to walk away. Zephyrus looked down at the item in his hand as the cloth fell away, fluttering to the floor. The bolt pistol was immaculate, its golden surfaces gleaming in the starlight. It was free of ornamentation save for the pair of aquilas embossed on either side of the barrel. It was breathtaking in its simplicity. Zephyrus finally found his voice,

'Son of Magnus,' 

The Astartes paused in the threshold of the doorway and turned back to him,

'Yes, Night Lord?'

'Thank you, Ahriman.'

The Thousand Son stood silent for a long moment; a look crossed his features that seemed almost like sorrow,

'You will not thank me when that day comes, Brother,' the words hung in the air long after the Thousand Son's footsteps had disappeared into the darkness.

-----

Zephyrus shook himself from the fog of the memory and hefted the pistol before him.

_You were right, Ahriman, I do not thank you for this day; yet I have never forgotten my purpose._

Zephyrus turned and peered into the gloom around him, searching. He may no longer be a Librarian; but he would always be an Astartes, an Angel of the Emperor, and his Brothers needed him.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry for the long wait guys, been busy/ill

Lorimar stood weakly, a dribble of blood moved down the corners of his mouth as the bastion once again shook under the firepower of the Iron Warriors. Dust rolled down off his armour as some forty other Astartes from the Twelfth burst through a nearby door and levelled Bolters at the Iron Warriors Dreadnaught that had burst through the wall a mere six metres from Lorimar. The Night Lords opened fire with a roar, a single salvo smacked into the thick armour of the Dreadnaught and sent it rocking back as they began to reload. 

The Captain had already drawn the only weapon he had left, a combat blade as some sixty Iron Warriors followed the Dreadnaught from the hole it had created, bellowing as they went. Lorimar met the first one head on, slamming the tip of his blade up into the armpit of the Astartes arm, bone crunched under the force as the blade cut through the shoulder armour, the Space Marine stepped backwards as Lorimar took hold of his helmet and twisted, snapping his neck.

Lorimar let the body slide off his blade and quickly reached down, clutching the dead enemies Bolter he roared “Night Lords! Repress! Destroy them!” and opened fire, two Astartes fell under his Bolter alone. Something suddenly landed amongst the Iron Warriors, a long sword in hand. The thing spun around, beheading eight Iron Warriors in one sweep Lorimar raised his hand and shouted “Fa…..Fall back! Into the inner sanctum!” and turned, sprinting at full speed. 

++++++++

The remains of the Twelfth were now present before Lorimar, a total of four hundred Marines remained out of the few thousand that had arrived. Many were injured, some missed limbs while others had snapped bones from the fierce hand to hand fighting that had been taking place over the last week or so. Lorimar felt a deep pain within his chest. The Captain had been badly injured and knew chances of him escaping the world alive was slim. 

Raising his hands Lorimar said “Do not despair Brothers! For we have served the Emperor honourably and will be remembered as heroes!” something shook the doors behind them and a few heads turned “Now our redemption has come! Take hold of it! Do not falter Brothers!” the doors were suddenly swung open and twenty figures in Tactical Dreadnaught Armour walked inwards. But something was different. Not Iron Warriors but Alpha Legionnaires. 

Lorimar shouted “Stand down Night Lords! Redemption has come!” the Captain limped forwards and stopped away from the giant Astartes, he bowed and introduced himself before bringing himself back to full height, the two lines of Astartes parted and ignited Lightning Claws as a figure that dwarfed even them entered. Covered in blackened armour the giants skin was a strange olive/gold colour, the mans head was shaven his features almost harmonic. 

Lorimar realised what he was staring at and said fast “Lord Primarch, Alpharius saviour” the Marine chuckled and placed his hands on hips saying “I am not Alpharius Night Lord. I am Omegon” something flashed suddenly and the entire room was pulled apart by its seems, pillars fell apart and stones crumbled as the Night Lords and Alpha Legionnaires came out into a giant cavernous room that was full of swaying candles and Alpha Legionnaires, Omegon turned to Lorimar and said “Welcome aboard the Delta, Brother!”. 

++++++++

Invictus Nex moved silently down a long hallway. He and a hundred Loyalists from the Night Lords had boarded the Reaper and acted as if they served the Warmaster’ cause. Then almost a hour earlier they had risen up and slaughtered the crew. Now the Reaper was theirs and that it would stay. Invictus stepped over a dead Astartes and came onto the oval shaped bridge where several Night Lords were at work preparing the ship for Warp transport. 

Something moved closer to the Reaper, a damaged Raven Guard Frigate noted Invictus as he said “Prepare a boarding party, if there are any survivors left on there we shall rescue them” there was a few minutes or silence before Invictus turned and walked towards the cavernous hanger. The Master Of Forge found himself face to face with a Squad of Veterans, all Terrans he noted. A Thunderhawk sat nearby, its nose reinforced with extra armour for breaching the hull of ships. 

Invictus stood at the centre of the Squad and said “Brethren it is time we help our Loyalist Brothers, now onto the Thunderhawk!” they slammed their fists into their armoured chests before jogging towards it. The Thunderhawk was cramped inside, most of the space being given to extra armour it could only carry twenty Astartes rather than the thirty most others did. A single weapons cabinet contained a pair of missile launchers that Invictus had given to Brothers Ahaek and Jedis. The Thunderhawk lifted and spun around towards the Raven Guard ship and ignited its engines.

The shuttle smashed through a docking bay on the Raven Guard Frigate, the deck plating pealed back as eleven Astartes charged from the back hatch of the Thunderhawk. There was several loose wires sparkling in the air, sending blue fire rolling towards Brother Maris who spun as it struck his chest, melting armour. Maris squirmed in agony as his chest caved in and vital organs rotted within seconds, Invictus stared at his dying Brother in shock as his head fell back and let out a gurgled scream. 

The team slowly moved along a long hallway, Brother Jedis at point with his Missile Launcher slung over his shoulder, a Bolt Pistol drawn. The group had fallen silent since the death of Brother Maris, all deeply saddened by his loss. They Squad came to a large cargo bay, crates dotted the area as they Squad entered some twenty Raven Guard Tactical Marines pulled themselves from behind walls, a dark skinned Sergeant with beady eyes stepped forward and ordered “Night Lords! Step down or die!” Invictus nodded agreeing to their demands and said “Squad stand down we are here as rescuers not murderers” the Sergeant looked surprised by this and asked “Rescuers? You slaughtered our forces planet side!” “We are not like our traitorous Brothers on Istvaan, we seek to escape and seek to do so with as many survivors as possible but we can only do so if you return to our ship with us as soon as possible” the Astartes stared at him with blank eyes before turning and shouting “Ready the Thunderhawks! All Squads and surviving Serfs are to meet in the hanger!”.

The Sergeant had introduced himself as Verikas. He had brought some four Squad onboard the Reaper along with several hundred Serfs who had survived the battle, after three hours of picking up survivors along with Sergeant Vereor from the first Company and a hundred or so others the Reapers engines spun to life and left Istvaan for good. 

+++++++

Omegon and Lorimar stood face to face and clasped hands as the Delta moved up alongside the Reaper, both ships had been broadcasting messages back and forth for several days now and had finally decided on a meeting place high over a dead world. Stormbirds were awaiting behind the Primarch and Captain, four in total each for one Demi-Company of one hundred Astartes. Cian, Elexa and Valanoth each led one while Lorimar led the other. 

The Captain said his thanks and goodbyes and spun on his heel, before trotting off towards his Stormbird. The transport was last to leave, the first Stormbird having landed nearly five minutes before on the Reaper. The ship traversed the void slowly as it came to the gigantic Reaper, which utterly dwarfed the Delta. The Stormbird entered the large hanger, where some fifty transports were held and landed with a hiss of steam.

++++++++

The force aboard the Reaper numbered some six hundred+ Marines, a considerable force of loyalists mostly built up from the Traitor Legions. Only one option was left for the Renegades, now called the Night Drinkers by Lorimar. A fighting retreat. The only place safe for these loyalists was the Eye Of Terror or one of the worlds surrounding it (That my friends is your choice, just say which one in your next post and on that note don’t worry I plan on making this RP last a lot longer than I may seem) The Reaper had became a mobile base, Lorimar renaming it Emperors Light in honour of his TRUE Father. 

++++++++

Squad: You are aboard the Reaper, those of you I mentioned with Demi-Companies may train them or seek out your own personal goals, all of you are now high ranking members of the Night Drinkers and as such have the ability to command Squads (Note: Those without Demi-Companies each command fifty Marines) and vehicles, remember however vehicles are limited with only four Rhinos and one Predator in the arsenal. The ship is traversing the warp (Yes this is another character building time guys more action next update I promise).

Eliphas: You are alone. Your Brethren have all escaped and left you with the Night Lords. How to you feel about this? Do you hate Vereor and Vathek for abandoning you? You are dispatched by Curze to hunt down the survivors, your forces are-

A pair of Battlebarges (each with four hundred Marines)
Two Strike Cruisers (A hundred Marines each)
Six Frigates (Each with four Squads each) 

You wont catch up with them for at-least five-six updates but on the way you are allowed to purge worlds, take new armour and things from Mechanicus Forge Worlds loyal to Horus (No ships or Men) and fight Imperials.

By the way guys this is only a few weeks after the Dropsite Massacre.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Elphas paced up and down in his strategum in anxiety, Judan had yet to report in, his second in comman was late. Finally a little red dot lit up on the reciever and suddenly Judan's sickening face was staring at everyone in the room, *"The planet has been culled my lord, sadly we lost a frigate along with the forty brothers who were on it but the mission was a success."* They had all changed since Isstvaan, most of his men taking skulls and other body parts as trophies from their fallen bretheren and attaching them to their armor to instill terror in their foes. Others painting chaotic tattoos on themselves or their armor, or defacing themselves to look more like skulls. 

Judan was no different, his second in command had hacked off his nose, ears and lips and sharpened his teeth, his hair was thin and ragged and his eyes were a piercing black. Since Eliphas's promotion by Curze, Judan had taken over control of the members of the Raptor Corps within his strike group and had done very well with them since they had set out. *"Who was in command of the ship?"* he asked, Judan's face twisted into what could only be sadness, *"Mikals my lord, he had taken a salvo to save the Hellraiser."* The two battlebarges in his strike force were the only ships with names, Hellraiser was under Judan's command and Terror was his. Now he only had about eight hundred marines under his command, no matter, they had been using their numbers and powers to expand their base of operations but now that it was sizeable he would resort to his old ways.

*"Good work brother, Hail Horus."* Judan nodded at him, *"Hail Horus."* The screen went black and Eliphas brought up the display of the surrounding systems, currently he had control over a full system, eight planets in total, and his base planet was a forge world that he had renamed Tartarus. Tartarus was nearer the center of the system with the other five extending outword and two more extending in, those two were uninhabitable by normal human standards but contained the precious ore and metals that Tartarus used and so had a few mining colonies underground loyal to Horus.

Those were safe, protected by Tartarus and the Night Lords, the other five planets were set up like a barricade. Judan and the Hellraiser were near the last planet that served as a forward line with two frigates and a cruiser, a good line against any incursions, with men planetside reactivating the orbital defences but that would take some time. The other three frigates were spread out between the fourth and third planet along with the other cruiser, the fourth planet being a gas giant with two habitable moons that now served as forward command posts for the Night Lords and had their own Orbital weapons. The third planet was an agri-world that supplied the menials and workers on Tartarus and the mining planets and so it was the most heavily protected, hence the position of the rest of the fleet. Then by Tartarus was Eliphas's barge the Terror and the rest of his men planetside with him.

The system was a relatively dark system, it's sun had been dieing for many years and the first two planets were the only ones that got enough heat and light. Tartarus was stuck in an eerie twi-light, it somehow seemed to ease the Night Lords when they were planetside and they felt at home. The agri-world was a marvel, completely dark because Tartarus was so close to it and shrouded it, the plants on it thrived off of the planet's own heat, something that even the chaos marines marveled at. The rest of the planets were shrouded in darkness and relatively cold but that did not matter to the Night Lords, they were at home here. 

Eliphas had doned new armor, his skull helm had bat wings sweeping up from the side and his jump pack was also sculpted to look like bat wings. His armor was a deep dark blue and black with brass trimmings, on his belt were strapped the skulls of loyalists he had killed at Isstvaan, one from each legion their legion symbol painted on them for all to see. On his left shoudler pad skin from a screaming face wa stretched across it and pinned down and his right was a screaming daemon, on each knuckle of his guantlets and on his kneepads were skulls, and his chest had a huge skull with bat wings sprouting from it on it. The rest of his armor had dark chaos symbols etched on it by Erebus himself, his gift still making him hard to look at, that seemed to move in and out of focus. He had huge power claws now on his hands but none on his feet anymore, he was not in the Raptor Corps anymore, an ornate bolt pistol at his waist.

As he looked and went over his defences and his plans to expand he thought about how his brothers had betrayed him, Vereor and Vathek. He wasn't too surprised at Vereor but Vathek's actions had hurt him deep, he vowed that he would find all of Lorimar's bastard company to Curze when Isstvaan was over and his lord had given him permission and what he needed to do it. He would show them the true meaning of terror, but first he had two more systems to take.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Spin... a long combat knife drew sparks upon the dragons skin upon his brest and Elexa's chest heaved with the effort as he retreated under the iron warriors onslaught. The astartes came on hacking an slashing yet Vax's blade deflected the menacing teeth with ease and Elexa steeled himself for the counter stroke. A wild stroke was easily side stepped yet Elexa twisted his back foot in the mud to give himself a lever to spring back as the iron warriors chainsword bit deep into his shoulder. 

They bit deep and adrenaline surged as the twin hearts with his ribs beat a desperate protest at the agony. Yet Elexa bore the agony... fed the bitter taste of pain into the inferno of his anger and Vax swung sheering through armour and bone sliding across the astartes midriff with ease. The dragon blade bit deep and Elexa through himself into the stroke forcing the blade deeper through the heavy power armour. 

A heavy impact. The scene seemed to change... one second the marine slumped to the floor as a tidal of blood cresting the lip of his armour and began to poor across his limb legs staining the armour beneath with its crimson glory. The next... he was lying flat upon the body of a brother... staring at the shattered helm... his eyes fixated by the black crusted gaping hole in his skull, tinted only by the metal of a bolt round embedded deep within the brain. 

A chainsword whirred behind him and he turned over as his spine howled at the remnants of the impact. An iron warrior towered above him... magnificent in his glory gory. His eyes pierced Elexa's soul and he feared the malicious hard cruelty in his eyes as he saw his own death repeated a thousand times in those grey eyes. He saw Vax lying stranded a few feet away and the iron warriors bolter was rising to find Elexa's own widened eyes. 

It was an ugly sight and Elexa desired Kestra's beautiful hilt that snugly allowed his hand to envelop it.

"Good bye dog" whispered the marine and their was a hint of amusement in his eyes as his voice twisted with sardonic mockery

"The dragons fang is blunt and his fire is burnt out."

The bolter steadied and their was a crack as a bolt blossomed from the top of his forehead exploding as it impacted upon his skull and the giant marine toppled forward to reveal the smaller form of Brother Revan whose bolt pistol was suspended temporarily in mid air as he stared at the havoc he had unleashed upon the dead marine. Rexan shook his head as if to clear it before extending a hand towards Elexa's prostrate form and he whispered

"But the dragon's flame has friends"

A large grin broke over Elexa's face and he clasped Rexan's shoulder as he stooped to pick up his weapons. They felt warm in his hand and Vax juddered slightly at the affront of being parted and almost defeated. Elxea took that rage and allowed it to build into a murderous wave of pure relentless fury and his face transferred into a snarl as he saw 5 marines approaching the breach that he held. He let off a burst of flame into the air and the marines turned upon their heels and moved towards him ashe barked into the vox

"The dragons hunt. Converge on me brothers we will take this together... and die together if we fail."

He felt the rush of hot air as they fell twisting and moving through the air lingering only to finish their opponents as they moved towards him. Four marines fell from the air and one swerved an astartes chain sword to rush towards him smoke emerging from his jump packs ruined outer casing. 7 from 10... 3 dead brothers faces held their place in his mind and he roared a bestial roar of those that were dead and it was echoed by his brothers as they charged forward to meet the murderers that had dared to kill his brothers.

The battle passed in a blur of decisions as the veterans of first company descended upon the breach Elexa knew that they would not have held if he and Cian had not been at their head. Cian's presence was an inspiration and his tactics sound bordering upon genius yet Elexa and his assault marines had harried the skies, ambushing squads as they moved forwards towards the breach and whittling down the numbers of their brothers piece by piece, shot by shot. Many iron warriors had fallen before they reached the breach at their hands and it had been Elexa who lead them... held them and directed them to harry and harass, meaning the enemy where forced to look to the skies as they marched towards the breach.

High above the battle field elexa surveyed the carnage. In the midst of the death and the blood two gods of war faced His eyes had widened in horror and his mouth opened in a scream as the librarian reached out and the world exploded. 

Fear gripped him, held him immobile...unable to think ...unable to move. He merely hung and paid for his lack of concentration as a huge impact upon his chest knocking him backwards. Suddenly he was falling... uncontrolled yet terror gripped him as he saw the warrior torn apart over and over again...saw the shield explode and the behemoth fly at a single touch. 

Still he fell... limp and lifeless as his mind flooded and was drowned by an inconceivable wave of reason and emotion. It was against the emperors laws... yet it was so useful and Cian was far from evil...madness? No.. he was more sane than elexa. Confusion and even a hint of jealousy flooded him.. yet he supressed it as he saw himself in Cians position. Such power.. the terminators face was torn apart at his very touch. Glory yet... doubt.. he was not equipped to handle such destructive fortitude.

Certainty... and then terror as he realised he was falling. He twisted in mid air barrel rolling towards a marine that was hacking and cutting at Rexan who had some how become bogged down by 3 iron warriors. He mastered the fear and desperately tried to find some response from the vestiges of his brain. Subconcious instinct ruled and he frantically activated twisted his mid riff spiralling towards Rexan. He had seconds left and he bore down upon the duelling astartes with fear written in his eyes as he flipped his body to land feet first upon the marines broad back forcing him down... crushing him with the weight of his fall. The wind was forced from him and he gasped in agony and writhed upon the floor as a second armoured shape crumpled upon him. He was dragged the mass of dead by Rexan whose armour plate was half shredded by cuts and scratches. His agonized grimace turned to a smile of triumph as he saw the remnants of 12th company gathered around him and he roared in triumph holding his arms aloft.

He saw Cian a little apart from the rest and he moved easily through the crowd, clasping shoulders and taking brothers into his broad embrace before shrugging of an apothecary and picking his way through to his side. He stood over him as he knelt in the rubble and he stretched out a hand to the brother who had saved the legion.

The Librarian seemed to jump as if awoken from the depths of a memory yet elexa ignored it yet as the librarian looked up at him Elexa felt a terrible fear and the terminators corpse sprang into his head. He supressed it desperately and pulled his brother roughly into a hearty embrace

"we won today. You pulled us through brother. We will stand true and stand together yet the price. The price we paid today is far too great."

His fingers tightened upon Cian's shoulder moving down to clench the fingers upon the hand that had shredded a terminator. He hoped to reassure his brother that despite everything. Nothing had changed.

_____________________________________________________________

He had been offered promotion and accepted to become captain of his own legion. From the remenants that had been left of 12th he had picked 100 to train and use as he wished. He had been confused as to why Lorimar had picked him yet he felt that possibly the combined influence of the chaplain and the librarian had convinced him to choose him. 

Thus the dragons of Vengeance were formed.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

_“Why? Brother, do you not see this is madness!”_ Vathek lowered his weapons and removed his helm to look his Brother in the eye. 

_“We took oaths, swore to protect this Imperium from all dangers”_

*“Dangers such as the Emperor? He will lead our race into extinction!” *Eliphas spat

_“No!” _Vathek protested _“Our Lord the Emperor may not be perfect but what the Warmaster is doing is unthinkable. Thousands of our Brothers from all Legions are dead. THOUSANDS. How can that be right? How can the course of action that forces our hand on those whom we are bonded in blood ever be right?” _Vathek moved towards Eliphas a little

_“Look at us my friend. All we have been through, all we’ve done. The times we’ve had, the blood we’ve shed, the Warmaster’s plan will shatter all of that! I was with you Brother. I believed in the Warmaster, until I woke up and realised what he was actually proposing. This war will be the end of us Brother. One way or another, the people will speak of what is to come for the next ten thousand years and more. Do you want to be part of what brings mankind to its knees? Or do you want to hold by what you swore and protect our people?”_

Vathek waited for his Brother to answer, and answer he did, a bolt soared towards his head and Vathek barely managed to get out of the way. 

_“So be it…*Brothe*r”_ Vathek said as he replaced his helm. With a heartbroken scream he charged.

The two warriors attacked and parried for minuets, neither one breaking the other’s defences. After a moment Vathek was knocked back by a punch to the face. Eliphas used this time to strike. Piercing the flesh of Vathek’s flank. The loyal Night Lord cried out and spun his Axehammer around to smash his lost Brother. 
Eliphas stumbled back, his face awash with fury. 

*“Hiding behind your coward weapons Brother?” *He put particular strain on the last word.

Vathek contemplated for a moment before tossing away all his weapons apart from his power dusters, slipping them over his knuckles. He once again removed his helm, handing it to the Marine beside him.

_“Take my wears aboard, I’ll finish this…*alone*”_ he said. Eliphas Cackled and the once Brothers advanced upon one another.

Vathek spat blood as Eliphas’ fist collided with him. The traitor too was wiping blood from his mouth. Once again they attacked each other, Vathek doing well to avoid the swift strikes of Eliphas, but he would slip sooner or later and then Eliphas would gut him. With a pang of regret Vathek decided to stop holding back, summoning his reserves, Vathek sent a fist into his Brother’s face, sending him tumbling back. 
Scooping up a combat blade from the floor, Vathek moved to stand above his fallen Brother. He hoisted the blade high in the air and brought it down. Then the world turned white.

When Vathek opened his eyes, he was on his back, far from Eliphas, who was clambering to his feet. Fire raged across the hanger, much of which was covered in the debris of destroyed transports. 

_“Sir the ship is coming down around us”_ One of the Marines in Vathek’s force said helping his to his feet. _“We must leave now!”_

The Marine was right; the ship was close to destruction. Vathek took the Bolter from the Brother’s hands and opened fire on Eliphas’ position, forcing his into cover.

_“Retreat”_ Vathek called as he ascended the ramp of the Thunderhawk. Before the door closed Vathek caught sight of Eliphas’ face. He saw a look of betrayal, and saw his Brother’s gaze turn to utter hatred. They were Brothers no more.

----------------------------------------------------

Once again Vathek woke with a start, glazed in a cool sweat. He had awoken to the image of Eliphas’ look of Betrayal again.

His new chambers aboard the Reaper were small and simple, a box room which contained a bed, a trunk of wears and an armour rack, which currently held his new armour.

Vathek got out of his bunk and looked in the mirror over his sink. Splashing water on his face he let out a long sigh. Turning, he walked to his armour, running a hand across its already dented surface. He had chosen not to mend the wound Eliphas had caused in its side. It would be a constant remained how deep Betrayal could cut.

Once he had dressed himself in a simple robe, Vathek left his chambers and made his way to the mess hall. Since coming aboard the Reaper, Vathek had taken command of fifty marines. Those he had commanded in the attack on the frigate as well as other surviving Loyalists made of members of the now Traitor Legions. He had been in command of these men for mere days but they had already formed a close bond. He knew each one of their names, faces and backgrounds. They had begun to form a sense Brotherhood that would no doubt be vital in the hard days to come.
And hard those days would be, this Vathek knew without doubt.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

The vessel they had boarded was indeed mighty, a formidable battleship. Though it had begun to buckle under the weight of fire from the smaller, surrounding craft. Destroying this ship before attempting to evacuate any of its members seemed to be a preferable option than any other to the Traitors. The fusillade was punishing the war craft, but it still pondered forward on a relentless course for another Cruiser.

The Night Drinkers were barrelling down a long corridor, the lights starting to fail as the ship neared its death. It was quite wide, but there was only room for two hulking warriors to run side by side. Albeit comfortably, it was easy enough to part and give a third firing space.

A handy trick which had proved invaluable in clearing the corridors so far, and resistance was growing thicker by the heartbeat. Vereor and Furor led from the front, gigantic crackling shields providing nigh indestructible cover for the squad. Vereors tactical display brought up targets rounding the corridor in front of them

"_Pluvius, fire and move!_" With smooth and practised movements Vereor and Furor parted slightly, giving room for Pluvius to aim the destructive weapon at the traitors, cameras along the gun meaning he didn't have to see his targets directly. Seconds later the mighty cannon opened fire, a seemingly constant flash accompanying the roar of defiance from the cannon. Large calibre rounds spewed forth as a salvo of Bolter shells slammed into their Storm Shields. Even the power of the explosive rounds having little effect as they disappeared in crackles of energy and fire against the barrier. The enemy fire faltered as Pluvius' assault cannon swept over their small emplacement; a quick collection of random metal sheets and blocks.

As the Night Drinkers stormed towards the barrier Furor let loose a terrific Melta blast from his incendiary weapon, vaporising a good portion of the 'defence' and more than one of the traitors in a loud hissing flash of heat.

Vereor simply used his momentum to burst through the molten remains of the barrier and crush an Emperors Children marine up against the wall behind. The marine hit the wall with a sickening crunch and died instantly, the chest of his power armour and likely what it contained pulped in the impact from the Terminator. Vereor pushed himself from the wall, letting the traitor flop to the floor.

Most of the traitors had perished under the fire, and the furious charge of the Night Drinkers had dispatched those that remained upon impact.

"_Filled with finesse as usual_" Cerceus chuckled as he kicked the crushed body of the Emperors Child. Vereor smiled under his helmet

"_They deserve no less, now keep up and try and get into the fight this time_" Despite the magnitude of what was happening, Vereor felt unusually high spirited.

It could have only been minutes ago when they were fighting upon the Bridge, yet it felt like they had been running through the ship for hours. They had come across a handful of groups of resistance, yet their advance had barely slowed. Incoherent defence was little against the might of the Night Drinkers, skilled veterans and masters of close quarters battle. This is what they were made for. More explosions rocked the ship, a particularly deep and fierce tremor roared through the craft and Vereor feared for a moment that it had reached its maximum, or the engines had gone cataclysmic.

"_Lomez. Lomez come in_" Nothing but static, Vereor cursed and blamed it on the interference from the crumbling vessel "_Lomez we're heading for the rendezvous at the diamond point_" More silence. Vereor was just about to refocus his attention when a garbled message fed its way across the comms

"_Affirm... West pad... oyed...-_" the sound of a terrific blast drowned out anything else Lomez was trying to say "_-eep clear..._"

Vereor tried to goad a clearer message from the comms but after that the line went dead.

"_Vathek? Report..._" There was a faint murmuring but Vereor couldn't make any sense of the message. The line abruptly went dead, unable to reconnect. He spat a curse in annoyance. Another rocking series of blasts reminded the Night Drinkers they were living on uncertain time. "_Back to the Teleport Platform... We can't wait around_"

They were close now, and not with any time to spare it seemed; the intensity of the explosions and turbulence of the ship was growing. A small antechamber was all that was between them and the Platform, the group huddled together as they moved through the room, the open space not a comforting experience after the tight protection of the corridors. Vereors comm bead lit up as a transmission started making its way through

"_Cou.... set... Ships exp...ing ...ster .......cipated_" 

"_Lomez? Lomez, whats the situation?_" But before the squad leader could respond the nearest wall of the antechamber exploded in a hail of rubble and fire. A pit of apprehension opened up in Vereor as he realised what was striding through the smoke...

A Dreadnought. The encased form of a ruined warrior. Only the greatest of heroes were interred into the battle sarcophagus that was a Dreadnought, their wisdom and battle experience only bolstered by the mighty machine. He saw a huge multi barrelled cannon on its arm begin to rotate and a streaking missile fly from its shoulder.

"_Spread out!_" Vereor barked as the Night Drinkers dived for cover, seeking refuge behind the many pillars in the room.

The amplified voice of the Dreadnought roared out as it stomped forward, its heavy footfalls could be felt by each of the terminators. Its assault cannon -an even more deangerous looking version than Pluvius'- began to vomit forth a spew of bullets. Vereor looked over and saw the pillar Cerceus was taking cover behind slowly being torn to shreds by the cannon, chunks of masonry flying loose with every impact.

"_Surround it, spread to the next pillar and try to loop round, now!_" As one the Night Drinkers whirled around their pillars and ran for the next in line, Pluvius opened fire and his own Assault cannon added its voice to the deafening fire. Most of the round clattered harmlessly against the hull, but one must have hit home as a collection of wries burst loose to lash wildly at the air. The Dreadnought spun instantly, spewing fire over Vereor and onto Pluvius. Vereor ducked his head and felt the impacts slam against the shield, thankfully the power held strong and the crackling energy fought off the fire. Pluvius hadn't been so lucky, and the focused torrent sent the terminator to the ground, the force of the impacts pushing him down. Vereor heard Pluvius growl through the vox and thanked whoever was listening when he realised it was of annoyance rather than pain.

Vereor was about to call Furor to blast the damn construct, but even as he turned he saw the stoic terminator levelling his weapon against the Dreadnought, he had closed the distance impressively quickly. Though it seemed the Dreadnought wouldn't go down without a fight, it turned and powered towards Furor at a speed Vereor simply couldn't believe. Furor barely managed to fire the Melta before the Dreadnought was upon him, but even then it was to late. With a great swing the entombed warrior smashed Furor from his feet, the Melta blast managed to disintegrate the assault cannon but the warrior seemed unperturbed. Furor flew a short distance through the air before his incredible weight brought him crashing down into the floor, carving a deep gouge into the grating.

Vereor roared a cry of rage and charged the Dreadnought, the chainblades buzzing into life. He launched the fist into the armoured facing of the Dread, the terrific blast of energy followed quickly by the energised blade cutting deep into the armour like it was nothing more than paper. A black liquid substance gushed forth from the 'wound', spraying Vereor in the dark viscera. The Terminator ducked a return swing from the Dreadnought and hacked into one of its legs. The blade bit deep and fast, causing the machine to stumbled and flail. Before Vereor could back off he felt great metal talons clamp around his armour, he struggled to free himself but the strength of the Dreadnought was unmatched, even his terminator armour strained under the pressure.

The Dreadnought swung Vereor has it fell, smashing the Sergeant into the floor as it landed. Lights flared up in his eyes and pain racked his body. The impact jarred incredibly and his tactical display flickered and fuzzed. He groaned, feeling his body should have been turned to paste with that force. He looked up to see the fallen form of the Dreadnought dragging its way towards him, murderous intent all to clear even through its glowing eye lenses. He could faintly see Garret and Cerceus racing towards the back of the machine, and assault cannon fire plinked against its armour. Though they wouldn't reach him in time... Vereor could barely move and the Dreadnought was merely seconds away, it lifted its mighty fist and revealed its own spinning blade underneath. The chain weapon flared into life as the fist began to descend, he braced for impact and awaited the terrible pain of the weapon he had employed on so many others.

Yet it never came, with a roar like a Thunderhawk the Dreadnought exploded in a ball of fire, chucks of armour flying out across the room.

When Vereors vision swam back into focus he saw Furor standing just behind the scarred ground the Dreadnought had occupied seconds ago. Vereor let out a laugh and his head slunk back 

"_Maybe you should try leaving it a little closer next time_"


-------


The Night Drinkers had recovered themselves and breached the Platform chamber. Damage done by the Dreadnought was mostly superficial, the almost indestructible suits of their armour saving their lives yet again. Vereor felt slightly dazed by the impact but refused to show it, he suspected Furor likely felt the same. Thankfully the Teleporting Platform seemed highly undamaged, saved from the majority of the explosions. The Night Drinkers instinctively ran onto the pad, taking positions while Garret rushed to the console, preparing the jump.

Vereor checked his tactical display for information on the other Night Lords, he'd integrated the same networking that the Night Drinkers used to keep up with the assaults progress. Due to massive interference Vereor could barely read any information on the other squads. By this point the tactical marines were situated on the diamond tip Battleship. He was about to try once more to open a channel when a warning symbol flashed over his HUD, followed by crosses placing themselves over both the names of Sergeant Yuron, Sergeant Caligar and all of their squad members 

"_By the Emperor... What happened..._" He whispered

"_Ready for launch..._" Garret muttered. And as if to exemplify his words the familiar tingle washed through him and lighting began to dance across the Platform. "_Hang on, we have multiple contacts approaching..._"

"_Garret, onto the platform, now!_"

"_Having trouble here... Something's wrong with the Platform. Don't move_" The Night Drinkers didn't need telling twice, they'd all witnessed first hand what could go wrong with warp jumps... Garret went silent for a moment and slowly raised his helmet to look at Vereor. "_This has to be a manual send_"

Realisation dawned on Vereor and a hammering noise began to sound against the door. "_No! We're not leaving you. Disengage the Platform, we're not leaving you hear alone..._"

The door exploded and a ground of Emperors Children stumbled into the room. Blackened and scarred by various explosive it took them a few seconds to take stock of the situation. Garret quickly hammered into the keyboard and pulled the console free from the machine when he had finished. The humming reached a crescendo and a white light filled the chamber

"_Garret No!!_" Vereor roared. The last thing he saw was the Night Drinker diving into the group of traitors, fist held high in the air.


Moments later they appeared on the Platform of the last Battleship in the diamond. The room was eerily quite and empty. A great feeling of loss filled Vereor, never had he lost a Night Drinker and felt so utterly helpless... The rest of them didn't say a word, they didn't need to. They had been together for decades, loss was never expected and never easy. Before they could spend too long contemplating Garrets fate warning lights flashed over all over the room

"*CLEAR THE PLATFORM. EMERGANCY TRANSFER. CLEAR THE PLATFORM*" 

Vereor felt his whole body tighten as the siren called out and the Night Drinkers barely managed to leap from the plinth as the room exploded in white light once more.

Pluvius and Furor raised their weapons as the Night Drinkers spun on the new entrants. Shock covered their face and they lowered their weapons when the light faded and the Bloodied form of Lomez and a handful of Night Drinkers stumbled out of the pad

"_Vereor..._"


-----


Lomez and the Night Drinkers had been ambushed on their way back to their Teleport Platform, the traitors of their target ship having been able to organise themselves better. Of the original Six only Four remained, all looking fairly battered. Most bled from small wounds in their armour, all boasted some injury or another. 

Small pockets of explosions shook the ship periodically, though the blasts were hardly as intense as those of the previous vessel, this target was the largest of the ships in the Diamond, a true Battle Cruiser. Ear-aching interference and the sounds of battle were all that could be heard across the comms bead.

Bringing up a holo-picutre of the ships internal systems he could gauge that most of their force was pinned down near the Hangers, there was a stormbird missing from their original number.

_That must have been the fate of Caligar and Yuron_ Vereor thought grimly

This ship had had some warning, and had thus prepared for their attack. He was glad to see a number of the squads on their return from the engines though, they must be fighting with the fierce power of the Emperor himself. Vereor considered for a moment taking up the marines and offering his respect, though a cold smile moved across his face as he realised how unlikely they would get out of this alive.

They had considered moving to the Bridge of the ship, but they were literally at the other end of this vessel. The teleporters must have been re-reouted as a security measure. If they were to die on this ship they would at least die fighting alongside their brothers, so the Hangers has been the choice. Besides, the power reactors had been making worrying outbursts, he wasn't sure they would even make it to the Bridge before it exploded, which it was certainly showing signs of... Power discharges and pulses were making their way across the ship at irregular but frequent intervals.

The Night Drinkers barrelled down the Corridoor, even the injured keeping up the impressive charge, contact was remarkably non-existent until they rounded the corridors nearing the closest hanger. Emperors Children lay broken and ruined all over the floor, the flickering lights revealing the horror of their injuries for startlingly brief moments. They weren't just dead, they were butchered... Closer inspection revealed deep gashed and dented chunks of armour. He took note of the blood covering the walls and couldn't help but feel like this had been the Work of his Brother, Vathek. He was more than pleased to see no Night Lord bodies amongst the fallen, though the scorch marks and molten metal aided in stopping him being so naive.

The noise of battle and firefights didn't take long to announce that they were near and to their surprise they felt themselves quickly inside one of the large hanger bays. Sure enough Bolter rounds and other, more dangerous armaments flew through the air. Their ships had landed rather violently in the room, and the blast doors of the hanger being closed removed any thoughts of escape by smaller vessel. 

Vereor was about to order their advance, a group of injured Night Lords were supporting themselves up against a collection of crates nearby, still fighting with all the fury of Astartes, some missing more than one limb. But before any order could escape his lips the Emperors Children fighting near the doors quickly and apparently without reason ducked out of the room. Turning their backs cost them, and their comrades in assault were simply left to be run down. More than a few died in heaps against the walls as their suppressing fire left them, but the doors closed nonetheless, leaving only Night Lords in the Bay.


That's when the universe exploded.


The Reactors of the ship had escalated faster than anyone could have anticipated, ripping the ship to shreds in a terrific explosion. The might of a small sun burst through the craft and sent segments hurtling through the void.


------


Intense pressure. Then pain.

The world swam back into focus. What was going on? Where was he? _Who_ was he?

_Sergeant Vereor of the 1st company. Leader of the Night Drinkers and standing Commander._

Yes. Though not completely true anymore.

Utter silence, he was floating. Wires hung from the walls as if underwater, sparking occasianally. There were others, others armoured as he. None of them moved. Blood floated in front of his visor, his? Possibly.

A light washed over him, blinding him temporarily, figures silhouetted against the glare. They moved slowly towards him, floating like Gravity held no bounds over them.

The Lights of Vereors helmet flickered and died as he fell from conciousness.


------


That had been sometime ago. He had been lucky to survive, they all had. 

How they had survived the blast still filled him with wonder. They had drifted a full two weeks before being picked up by Lorimar. It all felt like a dream... How it all ahd played out still seemed so, unreal. He hadn't been awake for long. He had spoken briefly with Lomez and had arranged a meeting later after he had been made aware of their situation.

Now aboard the Reaper, the Night Lords-

_-Drinkers_

Vereor corrected himself with a huff, still not use to the change. Or even found of it for that matter. Feeling it cheapened everything the Night Drinkers had put themselves through to earn that title. He was searching for a particular Brother. One who despite their little time of encounter, felt like more than simply a brother. 

Vereor pressed his gauntlet against the cold steel of the door. Tapping twice before entering the Observation chamber

"_You were right, it seems_"


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The bolt pistol roared in his grip, its voice a pure tone over the lower growl of battle.

Zephyrus side stepped the Iron Warrior's snarling chain axe, watching the blade bite deeply into the stone he had been standing on a mere fraction of a second before, and twisted his wrist to bring the blade of the chainsword he had found in the debris around in a savage arc. The howling teeth bit deeply and the warrior's arm came away at the elbow joint. Zephyrus finished him with a bolt round through the glowing red lens of the traitor's helm.

The chainsword was an ugly, brutal weapon. Chevroned in black and yellow, it felt awkward in his grip, yet it was a weapon and Zephyrus refused to use any of his psy-powers since he had torn the information out of the mind of the Terminator. Infinitum remained sheathed on his back; the force staff's might in battle was impotent without the driving force of Zephyrus's psykie to provide the weapon's true wrath.

'Fall back! We cannot hold them here, fall back to the bastion!' 

His voice still felt harsh and ragged, Zephyrus ignored the copper taste that lingered in the back of his throat as he scrambled over the pile of rubble that lay before him; all that remained of a once proud marble pediment. At the bottom of the pile lay a half buried Iron Warrior, face down and arm outstretched towards the hilt a power sword that just peeked from beneath the tumbled sections of a massive pillar. 

From a passing glance the sword looked to be crushed under the circular barrels that made up the column, but something caused Zephyrus to pause. Slipping his pistol into its holster; he leaned down to wrap his gauntlet about the hilt, it felt good as his fingers closed about the black leather chased with gold that made up the grip. Biting his lip; Zephyrus gave the sword a gentle tug, expecting for the blade to be pinned tightly by the tones of stone that lay on top of it.

The sword slid into his grasp, coming free of its prison of marble as if from a well oiled sheath. Zephyrus hefted it up to get a better look at the blade. The intricate circuitry in the demascus forged steel was free of damage. A blood grove ran nearly the full length of the sword, and it was weighted to the tip; much like Infinitum. The lines were simple and clean, though the sword had a sense of age about it. His answer lay at the cross guard, a double headed eagle clutched a lightning bolt in its talons on which was inscribed in flowing script the words, 
_
Bring Light to the Darkness. _

Zephyrus let the scavenged chainsword fall to the ground at his feet and passed the new blade to his prime hand. There was some damage to the hilt; deep gouges across the breast of the eagle, but the blade was still strong, still keen. He thumbed the activation rune, feeling the weapon come alive with pale cerulean energies crawling along its surface, and looked down at the corpse with a hardened heart,

'Even in death, you do not deserve this.'

Retrieving his pistol from his hip, Zephyrus loped through the broken avenues to catch up with his men where they had fallen back all the way to the bastion's steps. From the five squads he had taken under his command only seventeen men remained. Of the sergeants only Geivius was still living, and even he was in less than desirable shape having lost his left arm from just about the elbow down barely escaping the searing blast of a melta.

Zephyrus checked the readout on his pistol and assessed himself for damages. He had several glancing blows, one which had gotten under his guard while he was struggling hand to hand with his combat blade. That strike had taken him under the left arm, missing his primary heart but piercing that lung, his breathing was shallow and laboured as his body fought to repair the damage. His armour was dented and battered; blood clotted from a wound in his right leg where a chainblade had chewed through the point above his knee. His right arm tingled slightly as he held his new found blade as his side, a bolt pistol round had punched through the muscle in his upper arm from the brutal struggle at the curtain wall. Thank Terra the range had been too short and the miniature warhead had passed completely through his arm before detonating behind him.

Geivius looked up at him and shrugged off the attentions of Brother Yeviar, it had always been a surprise to Zephyrus that the Apothecarians had not snatched the nimble fingered Brother from the ranks and into their service. The rest of the men were crouched behind chunks of fallen masonry and tumbled columns, checking their armour and weaponry in the brief respite. Bolter clips passed hands as the Astartes redistributed their remaining fire power without having to be instructed to. Geivius followed his gaze,

'They have fought with honour,' the sergeant's voice was a low growl and he winced slightly as he forced himself to his feet, 'They should not have to die here, not like this.'

Zephyrus nodded and went to speak when the world melted away around him. 

His vision spun as great golden walls pulled themselves from the ground, sprouting as if sown from some fast growing seeds. Arches and buttresses unfurled like flowers before the golden rays of the sun. As if conjured by his thoughts, the liquid light spilled over the unfolding vision in his mind. The walls basked in it, glowing with a radiance that brought tears to his eyes but he refused to look away for fear he would miss something important.

The walls shimmered in the sun for a moment before their glory seemed to wither; ornamentation crumbled to dust as the cold shapes of guns took their place and stains of bright crimson seeped from between cyclopean plates of steel as if the wall itself was bleeding from the armourments it was forced to bare. The rivers of scarlet ran down the face of the wall, pooling in the shadows and washing the field before him in a haze of ruby. Shapes capered and squirmed in the red mists; fang-filled mouths lolled open and howled across the void. The shapes condensed, scaled hides slick with fresh blood sprouted tattered wings of bound screams. He was there, facing them at the base of the wall. Daemonic visages snarled and snapped around him. Claws as long as swords reached for him; bit into his flesh with the aching cold of eternity, dragging him down under hate given physical form. 

Suddenly Geivius was there by his side, the sergeant's eyes were wide with shock and he screamed as the specters turned on him with hideous grins. Zephyrus tore from the gripping claws, throwing himself between the phantoms in his mind and his brother,

_'NO!'_

The vision vanished as quickly as it had come. Geivius stood before him, his remaining hand on Zephyrus's shoulder. The sergeant's breath misted before him and frost fell from his armour when he blinked at Zephyrus with confused eyes. Before he could say anything there was a howl of engines and a Thunderhawk swept over the tops of broken towers, its guns spitting long plumes of fire as they raked the flank of the bastion. The pilot swung the nose of the craft around and threw the gunship into a hover as the high caliber rounds pounded down on the Astartes.

'Into the bastion NOW!' Zephyrus shouted as he grabbed Geivius and pushed the sergeant before him into the dark embrace of the building. He stood in the threshold as his brothers filed by him, watching as the rounds cut down two more of the men as they broke from cover that disintegrated under the intense firepower.

Right as the last man sprinted deeper into the building the Thunderhawk jinked sideways, Zephyrus could see the engines flaring as the pilot fought to bring the craft's nose around. A pair of missiles streaked from beyond his vision, impacting on the side of the new style craft and turning the gunship into a massive ball of flame and torn metal. Shrapnel and smoking bits of debris embedded themselves in the wall beside him as the remains of the Thunderhawk smashed into the rubble that they had just been crouched behind.

Zephyrus turned away from the destruction and followed after the footsteps of his brothers. Exhaustion pulled at the edges of his mind. How long had they been fighting? He emerged into the inner sanctum and was greeted by what had to be the last remains of the twelfth. He lingered at the edge of the gathered men, thoughts turned inwards and trying not to see the sidelong glances that were sent his direction. His mind felt numb still and sunk down on his haunches in the lee of a toppled stone pillar, the sword clasp before him.

He was started out of his revelry by a shadow that passed over him; the battered form of Elexa knelt in the broken shards of polished marble beside him, extending a hand towards him. Zephyrus blinked at the hand for a moment before clasping it with his own; he fought down the pain that seized his throat at the look in Elexa's eyes before the Brother deliberately drew him into an embrace.

He swallowed hard at his brother's words,

'The battle has only just begun, Brother,' he felt the words tumble from his lips, 'We may have survived this fight, but the Galaxy has lost something these past days that can never be returned.'

He clenched his Brother's hand to his chest before standing, hearing Lorimar calling them to stand firm as the barred doors were thrust inwards.

It took his mind a moment to realize that the armoured forms outlined by the harsh light were not those of the Iron Warriors. Deep purple trimmed in green clothed these new warriors and their bolters were held loosely in their grasp. His mind clicked, Alpha Legion. He watched Lorimar address a towering form and narrowed his eyes as the powerful being renounced being the Primarch and felt a thin smile pull itself across his face as the aura of power around this Omegon belied his words.

-----

Their unlikely rescuers had ushered the remains of the 12th through the vast warp to reunite with the Brothers that had fled the destruction laid upon their brother Legions in the Istvaan system. Lorimar had given him command of a hundred of the remaining men of their company, at first Zephyrus had refused. It had been Geivius that had changed his mind.

The sergeant had found Zephyrus in the armoury, slowly repairing his battle gear. He had almost stripped the plates down and repainted them from the blue that denoted him as a Librarian, but had stopped each time he had picked up the solvents for the deep cobalt enamel. 

_Could he really ignore what he was? Everything that he had worked so long to be?_ 

The questions haunted his thoughts when the sergeant had coughed politely behind him,

'I heard you come in, brother-sergeant,' Zephyrus placed the vambrace he had been working on gently back on the rack, 'how is that hand?'

Geivius held up the bionic that the Alpha Legion Apothecaries had fitted him with and flexed it,

'It will suit,' he settled down on the bench by Zephyrus with a sigh. Zephyrus raised an eyebrow in question to the line sergeant's thoughtful look.

'Speak your mind, Brother,' Zephyrus turned to the astartes who had fought so honourably in the face of the treachery of the Iron Warriors. Geivius paused for a moment, collecting his thoughts before he spoke,

'I know that Lorimar offered you command, Brother-Librarian, and I know that you refused it,' at Zephyrus's nod he took a deep breath,

'I... the men who fought with you, would ask you to reconsider that choice. We would be honoured to serve under you.'

Zephyrus couldn't keep the surprise from his face and the sergeant gave a low chuckle,

'We may not understand your powers, brother, but we have seen you give all of yourself for us. There isn't a man in the 12th that doesn't know how much you care about duty and your brothers.'

Zephyrus took a deep breath, feeling his throat close at the sergeant's words, before speaking,

'Very well, gather the men who sent you together in the third audience chamber in three hours hence. I will speak with them then, but if you would excuse me I have something else to attend to at this moment.'

The sergeant nodded and disappeared back out the armoury to relay the request. Zephyrus lingered for a moment before slipping into the darkened hallway himself. He was dressed in a simple tunic of white and a soft grey training pants; all of his meager belongings having been destroyed when their ship had been struck from orbit by the Iron Warriors. Infinitum was strapped to his back as it always was these days; the new sword and his bolt pistol he had left on their racks in the small room he had taken as his quarters.

-----

The Observation room was silent as Zephyrus stood waiting before the closed viewport. It wasn't long before there was a tap at the door and a large armoured form stepped into the dimmed light of the room. Zephyrus suppressed a feeling of sadness that the Terminator sergeant had chosen to wear his armour, shutting his eyes briefly and fighting back the images of the Iron Warrior Terminator baring down upon him.

_I will never be seen as anything but different, dangerous._

Vereor spoke softly, Zephyrus let the words seep away into the darkness before answering,

'It seems we find ourselves back here again, my Brother,' Zephyrus looked up at the great warrior's powerful form, his emerald eyes showing a depth of emotion that his calm features did not, 'Do you remember the question I asked you back then?' 

'The answer is... _Yes._'


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

"_Yes. The answer was always yes_"

Vereor raised his hands to his helmet had with a quick hiss the horned helm came free, glowing red eyes dimming instantly.

"I was just too blind to understand." 

His own sparkling Green eyes betrayed a deep sadness that his dour features kept hidden. "What has happened to the Galaxy... What almost happened to _me?_"

He looked away.

"Those days, weeks aboard the vessel were some of the hardest times of my life. Ignorant treachery all around me, with nothing I could to but to appear I was with them..." He paused for a moment

"Though I always felt like I _would_ see you again, Cian. That dataslate helped more than I think you can imagine"


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Zephyrus watched as the eyes that so mirrored his own filled with the aching sorrow of what had been lost in a storm of fire and hate. He dropped his own gaze, closing his eyes briefly as the feeling of emptiness gnawed at his heart,

'This betrayal will place a stain upon us that we will bear into eternity,' Zephyrus spoke to the shadows at his feet, not wanting Vereor to see the glaze that had misted his eyes,

'At some point our Brothers lost sight of our purpose. Ours is not the easy path, we carry the hopes and dreams of our entire race upon our backs. Can there be a greater sacrifice than to lay down ones very life for humanity?' Zephyrus whispered softly, 'They... our fallen brothers... they wanted more than that. For them it was not enough.'

He sighed deeply, banishing the lines of sorrow that had fallen upon his features,

'It is good to hear that my words reached you, Vereor. I feared that they would be lost to the tides of the empyrean,' a soft smile creeping upon his mouth, 'Is that not what brothers are for, to stand fast by your side no matter what the dark abyss lays before you?'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

++++++++ Two days after last update ++++++++

The Reaper pulled itself from the Warp. As it did so several Thunderhawks launched from its cavernous hangers and headed towards the moon far below them. The Night Lords had turned the moon into a fortress before the damned Horus had revealed his dark plans, stockpiling it with weapons, armour, ammunition and ships in event of the Imperium fell but it had long been forgotten by most other than Lorimar and Invictus Nex who had decided to utilise the world for their own goals.

Lightning forked the stormy skies as experienced Raven Guard pilots spun their Thunderhawks out of the way, some were clipped and small fires ignited upon their wings, though they would not do severe damage. The ships found themselves approaching a giant pyramid shaped city floating fifty metres in the air, then as they got nearer one of the Transports exploded, a hail of Flak pulling it in half and incinerating those within. 

The Serfs they had left there were supporting Horus. A battle cry was let through out the Vox systems as the first one (containing you guys) hovered above the ground and you all jump out, opening firing into the armoured troopers as their numbers begin to swell at the edge of the landing platform. You charge forwards into the fray, knocking enemies off the edge (Platform is joined by a narrow gangway your now crossing) and crushing bones as Vereor smashes down a door and steps into the dark confines within the floating Sky-Fort. 

++++++++

Now then. Inside is one of the ten warehouses you must take safely, crates twice the height of you are stacked and many are filled with explosives (WATCH YOU FIRE! WE DON’T WANT IT EXPLODING!) while others are filled with armour and spare Chainswords, Bolters excreta. There are two main types of enemies attacking you guys. The first are small normal sized Serfs in armour and carrying a wide abundance of weapons while the second are giant brutes that resemble Space Marines in a crude armour, they carry smaller versions of your Bolters and are resilient to at least one shot from your weapons. 

Your objectives are to take each of these warehouses and then proceed to the armoury where you may get new sets of armour and weapons (PM me what you want and I shall confirm it for you) and then head to the ship yards (which is the most heavily defended part of the Sky-Fort and some ships are also able to fire their small defence turrets at you though this is rare due to most of the ships being devoid of life bar their Servitor Crews (Who still lay Loyal to the Night Lords aka you). Have fun.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The swirling melee wrapped about him, the Night Lords breaking upon the traitors like an angry tide over footprints in the sand. The Iron Warriors were taken by surprise by an enemy that had attacked them right in front of their noses.

Land Raiders were cut open and boarded, their occupants slaughtered and their terrible weapons turned against their former masters. Within minutes, most of both the Iron Warriors and the Night Lords were dead or dying- The night lords had paid a high price, but they had won.

-----

For six days now, he had meditated. This was greater than he realized most of his brothers would comprened. This was greater than betrayal, greater than kinslaying. This was the path to the damnation of humanity. The Astartes, protectors of the human spirit, had turned. Had it only been the Iron Warriors and the Night lords? Or were there more? Maybe all of them? It was uncertain, but the thought sent a chill up Valanoth's spine that remained, its icy grip tightening around him, for six whole days.

During that time he had not eaten or drank; He had not even slept. He had turned his private quarters, what would have to suffice for his private sanctum, into a completely dark void, and fallen into a deep, trance-like state of thought, where his body nearly shut off and all thoughts in his head occurred to him at once, and he sorted through them and tried to make sense of the chaos in his head.

He pieced together the larger details first; They had been deceived, and somehow news of this deception had been prevented from reaching the ears of all they thought would remain loyal. This led to the ambush by the traitor Iron Warriors, and their subsequent escape. Nobody was still sure what was happening; But, he feared, they would learn soon enough.

The thoughts that passed through his mind passed ever-smaller details to him; How the Iron Warriors had specifically engineered the location as a slaughtering ground, how the Night Lords legion had seemingly all fallen, and more importantly, how it all seemed to coincide with the First's introduction into the Twelfth. No matter how he tried to shake the feeling, he knew that the first had known, and that the first omen he had recieved was not percieved as it truly was, and that even if it had been, it had come too late. That first omen was Eliphas and his strange ability to make Zephyrus slip into a violent coma at the mere sight of him. Eliphas knew something, and he was undoubtedly behind Zephyrus's plight; That much was clear. But how and why, he was not sure; And he knew Cian would be the only one who could answer.

Cian could see things they could not, and fully feel presences they could only brush with the tips of their fingers. Zephyrus was silent on the subject, and it pained Valanoth to attempt to pry information from him, but the first step to defeating one's enemy is to know them, and they all needed a way to survive. Zephyrus would have to explain as best he could, to help make sure this journey would not be their last.

He could feel his body breathe in and out deeply at the thought; It unnerved him, but this undoing of all that had been worked for was worse than traitorous... It was _heresy_.

Heresy against all that mankind was, and the good that they stood for. He jaw clenched as, for the first time in six days, emotions began to well up and guide his thoughts. Inexplicable rage and disgust overwhelmed him at this final consideration of the actions of the Iron Warriors and the Night Lords. He could feel the flowing thoughts in his mind ebb to the edges of his consciousness, like cool water parting for a breaching sea monster. He slowly returned to reality, his body and mind becoming one again, and his eyes slowly opened to the blackness around him. At his command, the lights came on; Though dim, they were still too much for Valanoth's eye, and he shielded it from the sudden illumination until he could bear it.

He stood up; He had removed his armor, unsure of whether to wear it any longer, and was now daped simply in a flowing black and violet robe, the winged skull effigies on the shoulders and collar glinting like coal-flecked silver in the dim light. He looked upon the heap his armor lay in, and decided that there was no more urgent time than now for him to wear this glorious carapace, a lamentation and a praise at once, in the name of Humanity and his Emperor. But not as it was. He could not leave it the way the Night Lords had made it, now defiled.

He called for several techmarines to clear the armor from his quarters, and take it to the armory. There was much work he had to do. But in the mean time, he would answer the question that had been eating at him for so long now; What had Zephyrus seen? He knew the answer would be a harrowing one, but it was necessary nonetheless.

Before he could act though, his orders were returned by one of the techmarines.

"Sir, your order must be put on hold, and you must gear up for battle. We had direct orders not to disturb you while you were meditating, but now that you are awake, we have arrived at a traitor world that we are in preparation to seize supplies from. Your men are ready, and we are nearly prepared to launch the assault."

Valanoth nodded. He had ordered a replacement for his Thunder Hammer, and it now lay against the wall. He reached for it, but stopped. He withdrew his hand; Though a larger and more fierce weapon there was not, it was now his time to display proudly his loyalty to the emperor. He instead reached for his Crozius, the Night Keeper, bestowed upon him by the now-gone order of High Chaplians of the Night Lords after his initiation. Its silver edges glinted menacingly, the winged skull atop it glowing with the energy field that so many feared for its potency. He laid it down, and began to suit up.

-----

Before, he had let zeal and thought govern his actions; Glory for the emperor, and glory for mankind. Now, all that remained of his once noble battle method was a furious and unquenchable rage that could only be fed with bloody, terrible vengeance wreaked upon his foes and the foes of the Emperor. It welled up inside him as he waded into his enemies; He slew them left and right, screaming his rage and his reprimand as his Crozius shattered bone and armor with each swing. Enemies fell from the platforms and the catwalks, some from death blows, some from panicked attempts at escape. 

As tehy crashed fowards into the dark storeroom, his blood finally cooled from boiling to smoldering. He gazed about the room; It was far too quiet. Sure enough, from around crates and spare vehicle parts, enemies fired; Small ones, and big ones. Valanoth held his Corzius high, and scremed forwards, "Your wretched souls are now forfeit! Your treason and vileness now comes to an end! Say your final prayer to whatever foul diety you bow to, but know that they will not hear it over the screams of your death!"

He charged forward, rounds deflecting from the field of his Rosarius. He swing his Crozius over his head, and brought it down atop a terrified serf; It collided with his skull, and crushed it, his limp body collapsing into a heap at Valanoth's feet. The Serf's partner scrambled away, and Valanoth watched him flee; As he was suddenly aware of exactly how much attention he was grabbing, particularly from the enemy, he ducked behind a crate himself. He looked back to the entrance and shouted, "Come my brothers! They shall all know the might of the true Astartes!"

((Sorry for not posting for so long! I was out of state.))


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

"They almost did not, though it was not the empyrean that almost took them..." He sighed and looked back at Cian

"It is a stain that _we_ will try our best to remove, Brother." He was silent for a moment.

Then he reached down to his gauntlet, a few clicks later the glove and the forearm section came free with a hiss. He extended his bare arm out to Cian

"For the Emperor"


-------


Vereor was in the Thunderhawk without the Night Drinkers, mroe than half of them were still injured from the explosion, and Emperor knows they were all more than due some rest. Of course not a single one of them would listen when he told them he intended to fly down without them, shouts and even some ridicules had flown his way when he made the announcement. Vereor smiled as he recalled their reactions, Lomez was practically spluttering with rage.

That's why he hadn't told when they were leaving and boarded the Thunderhawk on his own. He tilted his armoured head back as the ship came in for a landing. It would probably be for the best if he did his fighting solo for the moment.


-----


The Termintor roared as he crushed his way through the armoured bulkhead, Exitium glowing and crackling while the blades buzzed their own rage. Without losing momentum Vereor plowed through the Warehouse, small arms fire plinking harmlessly from his massive protective casing.

He was powered by fury. Burning hot anger flowed through his veins. Here there were traitors, more of those of their own that had forsaken the Emperor and everything they had worked for. His helmet amplified his battlecry has the bright lights of his lenses cast a baleful red glow out before him.

Without skipping a beat he swung his Chainfist out and grabbed one of the smaller traitors by bottom of his legs, in the same motion he twirled the serf through the air and smashed his head against the corner of one of the nearby crates. The force of the blow caused the skull to explode in a shower of gore and bloody bone fragments. He dropped the lifelss form of the serf after the impact and dived straight into one of he larger ones who looked to be wearing a sick parody of power armour. He growled and his crashed into the scum. The spinning blade of Exitium biting deep into the chest and almost bisecting the traitor in one clean swipe.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The arm offered to him was massive and bound with corded muscles. Faint scars from decades of service traced paths along the pale skin. A lifetime was written within them; honour and duty, loyalty and sacrifice. Zephyrus's eyes fell to the scar that twisted its way up his own arm as he reached out to take Vereor's forearm in a warrior's grip.

_The scars to our flesh are pale compared to the scars we now carry on our souls._

The first company Terminator's grasp did not falter as Vereor's hand closed around his own arm. The two warriors stood for a long moment in the silence of brotherhood. Zephyrus felt the emotion sweep through him, scouring away the doubts and uncertainties that hide in the shadows of his mind. This was what the soul of the Legions was about and this was what those who chose to follow the Warmaster had given up.

Zephyrus clasp his other hand over Vereor's grip, his emerald eyes locked with Vereor's shimmering jade gaze,

'Would we have known each other sooner, my brother,' Zephyrus felt the mighty warrior's grip tighten in response, 'We shall face this betrayal together and reclaim the honour of our Legion from those who would see it torn asunder.'

-----

Zephyrus's spirit soared after speaking to Vereor. He had returned to his quarters and carefully donned his war gear, strapping the new sword at his hip in the plain leather scabbard that he had requested from the Weapon's Master, before letting his steps carry him to where the men who wished him to lead were gathered.

Apothecarian Bavik, one of the few remaining Apothecaries that the 12th could boast, stood casually outside the portal to the chamber, a small metal case held in his white gauntleted hand. The Brother's features showed sorrow for a brief moment before the neutral mask of a healer slipped over his countenance,

'Lib...' Bavik paused and corrected himself, 'Brother Cian, are you sure you wish to undergo this treatment?'

Zephyrus gave a waning smile and nodded softly,

'Yes, I am sure,' He reached out and placed a hand on the astartes's shoulder, 'It has to be done. I have already broken the edict though I knew not at the time; I thank you for your willingness to grant my request.'

'You have done too much for the 12th for me to turn you down, Zephyrus,' Bavik's mask cracked, 'you do understand there is no way for me to block the pain you will endure, right?'

'I know, Bavik,' Zephyrus dropped his hand and turned to step through the doorframe and into the audience chamber beyond, the Apothecary trailing in his wake.

The number of faces that turned to him surprised Zephyrus as he made his way to the raised step in the center of the bowl-shaped room. A holotable stood; cold and dark, at the center of the daisies. Someone had dimmed the lumin globes to a low, warm glow. The shadows they cast were soft-edged and suited his mood. He took a long moment to let his eyes wander the nearly five score brothers that were seated on the tiered benches that encircled the room's sides. 

Zephyrus spotted sergeant Geivius in one of the closest tiers along with the handful of men that had survived with him in the desperate battle against the Iron Warriors. The astartes's mouth twitched with mirth at Zephyrus's raised eyebrow and merely shrugged his shoulders unknowingly at the unspoken question. Zephyrus smirked at the Night Lord's contrived look of innocence.

'Brothers, I must admit that I am somewhat lost for words at your faith in me,' Zephyrus's smooth tones carried well through the chamber, 'Geivius neglected to mention names when he spoke to me earlier. I now know why since he would have lost his voice for listing all the faces I see before me.'

There was a collective chuckle and Geivius held up his hands in a gesture of surrender. Zephyrus could not help but smile at the sergeant's impish expression,

'If you are here I can only presume that you know Lorimar offered me a choice of command and that I declined that offer,' there was a rustle in the crowd and Zephyrus gestured for a moment, 'before you pledge yourselves to me, I ask you to hear me out,' he paused and felt the weight of eyes weighting down upon him,

'What has happen to us, to the Galaxy, is beyond thought, my brothers. A betrayal has been enacted in the most extreme sense of the word,' heads nodded in the crowd, 'yet, it is only the beginning. The corrupt Warmaster plans to descend on Terra herself with our traitorous brethren and lay siege to the Imperial Palace,'

Angry murmurs greeted his words,

'That is why I declined the offer from our Honourable Captain, for I plan to return to Terra and offer myself in her defense. It is highly likely that any who returns will be called to answer for the sins of our brothers, and if that is to be then I shall accept such a fate without question. I cannot simply walk away; even after everything that has befallen us, for if I was to turn my back now then I would be no better than our fallen brothers. Loyal blood has been shed, oaths have been shattered, and I will not let the deaths of our brothers be in vain,'

A chorus of voices met the announcement, but Geivius's voice was the loudest,

'If you return to Terra then it will be with us by your side, Brother-Librarian!'

Zephyrus favoured the sergeant with a warm smile that faded into sorrow,

'I know that now, Geivius,' Zephyrus gestured to the Apothecarian who had been hovering in the shadows at the edge of the gathering, 'but I fear that must correct your words before you oath yourselves to me fully, for I am a Librarian no more,'

The silence that fell with his words was deafening and Zephyrus took a deep breath before continuing,

'By edict of the Emperor himself, the Librarian corps has been dis-banned and all members were foresworn from the use of their powers until further notice. This decision was reached after the primarch Magnus's Legion was called to Council for accusations of sorcery by a number of his brothers. This information was kept from me, as were many other events in the galaxy, by our own Legion. Though I broke this edict in ignorance before, I cannot continue the use of my gifts now that this information is known to me. I ask you all to bear witness to my oath and Apothecarian Bavik administering a psy-blocker. From this point on I stand by your side simply as a Battle-brother, nothing more.'

With that said, Zephyrus nodded to Bavik who had set the small case down on the inactive holotable and extracted a murky vial that he held carefully out before him before stepping forward and pressing the liquid against the intake port in Zephyrus's armoured chest.

For a moment Zephyrus felt nothing, then the psy-blocker entered his bloodstream and the world dissolved into unimaginable pain. Liquid fire ripped through the channels in his mind and his vision faded to black. His entire existence was burning agony for what seemed like an eternity before an aching coldness replaced the flames in his mind. Voices floated in the darkness with him,

'...yker's power directly affects the response to the blocker. The higher the grade, the more devastating the effect. I was unaware he was so powerful,' Zephyrus knew that voice, he tried to place a name to it but his mind felt like it was wrapped in wool batting. An angry voice answered,

'Have you not _seen_ him on the field of battle, Apothecary? Any one of us could have told you his gifts are impressive!' his mind placed the name to the voice after a moment, Geivius. The first voice answered,

'His pulse is stabilizing, body systems returning to near normal levels,' the voice was Bavik's. 

Zephyrus groaned and cracked an eyelid. The world spun and his vision refused to focus for a long and nauseating moment. He became aware of the copper taste of blood in his throat as his eyes finally focused on the press of faces. Bavik scowled down at him,

'I must inform you that the records of your psy-level are sorely out of date, Brother Cian,' 

The Apothecary slowly eased Zephyrus into an upright position and injected something from his narthiceum into a different port in his chest. The spinning subsided but everything seemed dull, his senses felt as if someone had turned down the dial on the intensity of the world. Something felt wrong and, for a moment, Zephyrus almost panicked. Then the realization struck him, nothing was truly wrong per say, but the door that had always been wide open in the channels of his mind was now shut tight. The soft whispers of the warp that had accompanied Zephyrus as long as he could remember were _gone_. 

A deep sadness unexplainably filled him before numerous hands helped him to his feet. Geivius gave him a sour look,

'Your men ask that next time you decide to pass out on us that you at least give us more bloody warning!'

Zephyrus blinked at him owlishly and the line sergeant gave him a feral grin,

'Brother, do you really think that we are going to let you go running off to Terra on your own and to play the martyr without us?' Geivius wrapped his arm around Zephyrus to keep him upright before shouting to the gathered astartes,

'Night Lords! What say you? Do you swear upon your honour to follow Brother Zephyrus as your acting Captain?'

The thunderous response rivaled any warp-storm that Zephyrus had ever summoned forth and he was forced to blame the drugs Bavik had administered for the sudden tightness in his chest and throat. 

-----

Vereor was an unstoppable force as he barreled through the hanger door as if it was dry parchment. Zephyrus could practically feel the rage that rolled off the massive Terminator even with his gifts bound tightly under the psy-serum. 

Apothecarian Bavik had been displeased at Zephyrus's declaration that he was going to aid in the re-taking of the base, but had grumbled his agreement when Zephyrus had simply shown up in the launch bays in full battle regalia.

Infinitum was still strapped to his back, but the new sword Zephyrus had taken in the battle with the Iron Warriors sang in his gauntlet in the force staff's stead. He had declined the Forge Master's offer to repair the superficial damages to the eagle that made up the cross guard; saying that the scars on its breast echoed the ones on his soul, but, like his loyalty, the blade was still untouched and true. Nex had just smiled and nodded.

A lifting servitor came lumbering in his direction, its clawed gripping arms snapping like the jaws of some daemonic beast. Zephyrus spun beneath the wildly swinging apparatus and slammed the glowing blade point first into the midsection of the drone. Metal sheeting was punctured like an egg shell and Zephyrus twisted with all of his beyond human strength. The servo motors in his armour whined softly as the blade severed the spinal column of the servitor and Zephyrus planted his booted foot on the corpse to send it tumbling back into a jabbering group of ratlings. The abhumans shrieked and scattered, but two were not quite as quick as their fellows and found themselves crushed to a bloody pulp under the weight of the lifter.

Zephyrus brought his blade back around before charging in Vereor's wake and shouting orders to his men as they poured into the hanger behind him.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Elexa was often alone now since he had come. The man he abhorred had arrived and been welcomed as a brother by his fellow captains and fellow marines alike. He had watched from afar as Vereor had been greeted with joy and laughter and only paused to spit as he walked away, he watched as the man he respected most had become close with his enemy and Valanoth had followed the librarian leaving him alone amongst the captains. Lorimar had burrowed in upon himself and now he was alone with only his brothers as comfort.

As he had turned inwards upon himself so did his legion and they used their exclusion as drive rather than malice, drive to train harder, drive to fight harder and most dangerously, drive to be alone.

Day by day the dragons of vengeance matured into a fighting unit rahter than a selection of units. They were mobile and quick, hard to break and deadly upon the counter and Elexa's fallen pride at his sudden isolation was restoredt as he watched them and became one with them. He was 1 of 100 men, led by 9 sergeants that he knew better than he knew himself. They were polished in theory, yet in the chaos of battle he could not tell.

The news of the battle to come , came without warning as the Dragons of Vengeance relaxed within their halls, comfortable and relaxed within their company, laughing and joking as one of the sergeants told a long winded story. Elexa sit in their midst at ease and unflustered by his own silence until the alarms sounded and a metallic tannoy crackled into life above them holding them all suspended

"Prepare for ground assault. Ready your troops."

The room seemed fixated upon Elexa and slowly he stood up

"Brothers, we have waited for this moment. For the moment to prove ourselves to our brothers, we will show them that the dragons are tougher than ever before. We are united... we are one and our blades our sharp and they will taste heretic blood."

"Prepare for battle. The dragons ride to war"

__________________________________________________________--

His armour was clean and repaired, glistening upon the wall before him the sword Vax and flamer Kestra lying upon the table before him. The plates melded to his body and he felt the grooves of his his sword and flamer digging deep into his palm.

"It is good to be back my old friends" he muttered as he strode from the room, shutting the door behind him. As he passed doors the warriors spilled from their rooms to file in behind him, seamlessly melding into two lines following him towards the hanger.

They marched in together, focused and synchronized running to their thunderhawks, not looking away from their purpose. The dragons were ready and their talons were sharp. 

_______________________________________________________________

The dragons were last out of the thunderhawk and onto the ramp. Ahead Elexa could see the bastard crashing through the door ahead and Elexa felt a rush as the platform began to flood with guardsman. He raised Vax in the air and he heard jump packs burning into life.

"Wings" he roared as he felt himself rising and he tilted forward, his brothers forming a V shape behind him. They streaked overhead and Elexa screamed in exhileration as he smashed into the enemies flooding the ledge. He felt Vax pierce bone and he hollored "Avalon" as he swooped upwards causing the sword to slice the surgeon from the waist upwards.

20 feet...30 feet...40 feet and Elexa smiledand roared "The dragon's jaw" as he twisted and flipped in mid air. His brothers closed upon him in a mix of swords and flamers to form a forest of fangs and flames as they plummeted.

10 feet and the flamers roared as the servitors were bathed in flames.

Elexa laughed as he saw the stunt from another mans eyes

"Spectacular" he muttered to himself


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The warehouse now swarmed with enemies- But it was not their fight to win.

Valanoth began roaring, somewhere between a furious cry and a deep chant, singing the praises of Mankind and the Imperium. His fury was translated into elegant, yet unrefined hatred and vengeance, and the men he commanded were quickly whipped into a fervent, zealous rage as Valanoth waded deeper into the maelstrom of enemies, his bellowing chorus aided along by the symphony of gunfire and death cries. His men, whom had dubbed themselves The Unwavering, were all religious zealots versed in the Night Lords rituals picked to serve him due to his duties and their aspirations. He knew he was likely the only remaining chaplain of the Night Lords; And he knew that made him Grandmaster of the Night, the highest order of chaplain in the Night Lords sect. It was his duty now to reforge the blade of the Night Lords faith, to take its shattered corpse and craft it anew. The only way to reforge a blade is through fire; And with fire he planned to do it.

He spearheaded the assault, as his men poured through the gates behind him, slowly picking up his harrowing chorus as he uttered its haunting beauty and terrifying fury through the din of battle. The song reached a crescendo, clearly audible over all other sound as they engaged the enemy; They were no match for them. He was the emperor's servant, a fact he would make his former brothers relearn.

He swung his Crozius left and right, outright killing several smaller foes, while the larger, who appeared to be wearing some sort of foul abomination intended to serve as power armor, were merely crushed aside and wounded, left for the ravening mass of loyal men behind him to devour with chainswords and bolters. He had made it clear not to shoot into the crates- There was no telling what was in them. Should there be anything of religious significance, it was now his as Grandmaster of the Night to claim from these filthy betrayers.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Vereor, Cian, Valanoth, Elexa: You fight your way through the Ship yards, Servitors clambering out of ships and firing into the Traitor Serfs, you come to a large doorway roughly circular in shape and with a glowing green globe in its centre. A Marine reaches out for it and takes hold, hands passing right through. The Marine falls backwards, armour pealing away to reveal four tentacles that squirm in the light as it begins to crack it spins around and faces you, a grim smile upon its hundred teethed maw, its head splits down the middle and eight snake like appendages fly upwards screaming as they go. 

With one sickening crunch it steps forwards and swings its claw at a Astartes who screams as he is torn apart, a single order sounds out amongst you “Kill the beast!” and you leap into the maelstrom of battle.

Eliphas: You are aboard your ship when something explodes on the world below you (your base) and blossoms outwards. Another seven do and you realise it is a attack. Messages stream onto the bridge of a Loyalist Movement amongst those planet side, mostly made up of Mechanicus (No major units really bar one or two heavy tanks) how do you react? Do you land and enforce your word or do you bombard the planet to ash? Your choice.

Sorry for the shitty update guys you'll have a better one soon I promise:victory:


----------

